# New Member Introductions Thread



## Marc (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey all, wanted to introduce myself before I started posting, I've been lurking and reading for a couple weeks... everyone seems pretty cool and laid back, like I am, and I love the website, good job mods, webmasters, etc.

I'm 23, hold a BS and an MS from WPI and work for FM Global as a fire protection engineer.  I currently live in the small farming town of Woodstock, CT in the extreme north eastern part of CT (thats extreme directionally, there's nothing else extreme about the town save for our bovine population).

I started skiing 5 years ago as a freshman in Worcester.  Learned at Wachusett and still ski there, cheap season pass, convenient, etc.  Did the All East pass this year and skied K-mart and Mount Snow a lot, until my 2nd semester took total control of my life.

Went for the All For One this year, and hope to further improve.  Pretty good at carving groomers, did a little NASTAR, starting learning the bumps last year but still suck at them.

I ski all winter and mountain and road bike all summer... just bought an '01 Audi S4 a few months ago and will have nice knobby snows for the winter so I can enjoy the drive almost as much as the mountains... also a vol. firefighter and been doin that for 5 or so years.

So anyway, for all those that are interested, that's me.  Hopefully can get in on one of these AZ gatherings... I also have one friend I always ski a lot with, I'll see if maybe I can get him on the board, and def. to a gathering.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome, looks like you'll fit in fine here.  Hope to see you at a AZ gathering or two.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome aboard!

Fire protection engineering...I guess you take all the fun out of my job


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 12, 2005)

well met! :beer:  there's a few "who are you" threads burried deeper in the misc. forums if you'd like some background info on everyone.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome.  I'll sell your customer some fire proofing material. 
 Visit the trip and events folder.  We will make some ASC resorts this year.  We have some Sunday River Regulars and killington Regulars.


----------



## Marc (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks rivercOil, in case I feel like procrastinating at work I might do that...

Sledhaulingmedic... yeah, I make my own life less fun being a firefighter and an FPE... kinda funny like that, but this was the only job I could find where I'd have the time to ski bike and still play with fire   Where do you work?  I was a FF in Auburn MA for two years while I was going to school and saw a fair share of medics between WEMS, and Patriot and Pathways who both ran ALS for us.

Also for the mods... I wouldn't object to seeing a mountain biking forum a little later down the line if you think you have enough interested members...


----------



## hammer (Sep 13, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Also for the mods... I wouldn't object to seeing a mountain biking forum a little later down the line if you think you have enough interested members...


FYI, Marc...this has been recently discussed:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=4025&highlight=biking+forum+mountain


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> well met! :beer:  there's a few "who are you" threads burried deeper in the misc. forums if you'd like some background info on everyone.



Here is a couple to get you started:
*So Who Are You?*
*Picture of yourself*


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, Marc.  We have a crew here from Wachusett that you might be interested in getting to know... :wink:


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome, Marc! Here's to a great ski season! :beer:


----------



## Sky (Sep 13, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> We have a crew here from Wachusett that you might be interested in getting to know... :wink:



HOLA!  Marc, my son just graduated from WPI this past spring.  Congrats.  Great school.

There are a few folks in here who ski Wa.  It's my  primary spot (like you, proximity and price are hard to beat).

TrailBoss came to a Chatfest @ Wa last year...he was haunting Wa's forum (operated by RSN, but subsequently went belly up...or face in the salad...not operating at this time).


----------



## JimG. (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard Marc! 
Loved the extreme bovine comment.
Hope we can hook up on an AZ gathering, I'll spend a little time getting you more up to speed in bumps.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I'll spend a little time getting you more up to speed in bumps.


Take Jim up on this, Marc! I used some of his tips from a trip to Hunter last December for the remainder of last season.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Take Jim up on this, Marc! I used some of his tips from a trip to Hunter last December for the remainder of last season.



And your form is better. Look at your avatar...we've got some long downhill leg/shorter uphill leg going on, some actual angulation in those hips too!

See that uphill hand? That's gotta move up a bit to match the pitch of the slope...it'll help you square you shoulders up to the fall line too.


----------



## dmc (Sep 13, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> it'll help you square you shoulders up to the fall line too.



Keep your boobs pointing down hill...


----------



## Marc (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys... I'll have my century pass soon.  I'll be going up North most weekends (hopefully) and to Wachusett after work.  When I had the time in college I was up there 4 times a week most weeks.  I work exactly an hour away, get out at 3:30, on the slopes by 4:45... since most of my slacker friends (not that there's anything wrong with that) are still in school, I'd be going up alone on weekdays a lot, so meeting up with anyone on here that frequents that mountain, that'd be awesome...

Here's to a great winter w/ lots of snow!

 :beer:


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. And I thought it was all the new duds that made me look better this season...


----------



## Marc (Sep 13, 2005)

Also, I will take tips in the bumps from anyone who's willing to offer them...

So far the hardest part for me has been finding trails and conditions suitable for learning.

Oddly enough, I improved the quickest on a glade trail at Snow last year.  It forced me to keep my head up and focus 3 - 4 turns ahead.  That felt a bit more natural as you do the same when you mountain bike.

Well fortunately I'm not the type that gets easily discouraged... I have fun even when I'm falling all over myself (read: most of the time )


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Also, I will take tips in the bumps from anyone who's willing to offer them...
> 
> So far the hardest part for me has been finding trails and conditions suitable for learning.


I sound like a broken record sometimes, but head up to Loon midweek sometime this season and check out the seeded bump runs they lay down on some of the blues. The mellower pitch and consistent bumps have really helped me improve.



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, I improved the quickest on a glade trail at Snow last year.  It forced me to keep my head up and focus 3 - 4 turns ahead.  That felt a bit more natural as you do the same when you mountain bike.


You got it right about keeping your head up and looking 3 or 4 turns ahread of your. Keep you hands up and forward as well.



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> Well fortunately I'm not the type that gets easily discouraged... I have fun even when I'm falling all over myself (read: most of the time )


You sound like me. I also started skiing while in college so I know how difficult it can be as an adult. I always found skiing fun regardless of how many times I fell down. The challenge is what I enjoy most about it still and I improve every season.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2005)

catenary and panther at wildcat are two great intermediate bumpers which i found great for learning on, especially in softer spring snow.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 13, 2005)

welcome.  My name is Rich and I like deep conversation and long walks on the beach.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 13, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> welcome.  My name is Rich and I like deep conversation and long walks on the beach.



LOL - that was funny.


----------



## Zand (Sep 13, 2005)

Okemo is another good place to learn the bumps. I drastically improved in just a day from "sucky beginner" to "can do them without stalling" status by spending a little time on Sel's Choice and then Plunge.

Since you ski Wa regularly, I'd assume you'd know their bumps are no good at all. It's like they take tons of pieces of ice, lay them out, throw snow on them, and then let tham get scraped in 30 minutes.

Cannon is a good place for natural bumps. Rocket and the other front 5 trails are great bump trails. you also have the tight runs off to the right of Cannonball.


Anyways... welcome. If you want a bunch of Wa TRs, I posted about 20 last year so you can look at those if you wish.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2005)

definitely would not recommend cannon for someone learning bumps.  the recent addition of intermediate level bumps on skier's right of rocket and gary's were a welcome addition.  rocket's bumps can be especially sweet when the snow is right.  but rocket is rather steep for a blue square making it a tough trail to learn on.  zoomer, paulie's, and avalanche are pretty steep bumps and can get quite nasty at times... some days even in throw in the towel and look else where.  vista way can sport some nice bumps when it's just right, but usually takes a lot of snow and some sun to get things looking good.  just my two cents.


----------



## marcski (Sep 13, 2005)

I agree with Zand...Okemo is very good for learning bumps.  They do a good job with their snowmaking and the place is not steep.  Plenty of good ego bumps to learn on.


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2005)

I'll have to check out okemo... went there once when I was first learning to ski, but we often stay right in ludlow when heading up to kmart.

And Greg, I also have enjoyed continuously learning and improving over these last five winters.

I've noticed it can be hard sometimes when I hit a plateau on the learning curve but I always resort to the best philosophy for staying up on those flat spots-

"If you can't learn to do something well, learn to enjoy doing it poorly."


----------



## Vortex (Sep 14, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> welcome.  My name is Rich and I like deep conversation and long walks on the beach.



I have found my match.


----------



## Paul (Sep 14, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> welcome.  My name is Rich and I like deep conversation and long walks on the beach.



Do you like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain?


Hi Marc, CT represents!  :beer:


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 14, 2005)

3D and the seeded course on Dreammaker at Sunday River are good to learn on.

Sounds like you have most important part - looking downhill 3 or 4 bumps. I use my poles for rhythm and actually to help check my speed. I learned by watching friends and the Gould Sunday River freestyle Team along with practice and alot of crashes.

I'll be happy to give you some pointers if you are ever up at the River although I would have to put on my alpine gear.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: New Member*



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> So anyway, for all those that are interested, that's me.  Hopefully can get in on one of these AZ gatherings... I also have one friend I always ski a lot with, I'll see if maybe I can get him on the board, and def. to a gathering.



Yes, definitely get in on the AZ Outings, which are TBA and feel free to PM people once you've gotten to know folks (with regards to meeting up).  Yes, we like new people...so invite your friends as well!   :beer:  :idea:


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks like a new addict. You're off to a strong posting rate, Marc! :beer:


----------



## Marc (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey, even when they run out of stuff for me to do here at work I don't want to sacrifice my share of the bandwidth


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2005)

6.00 posts per day, Marc. Not a bad posting rate - right up there with dmc and trailboss. Great to have you here! :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 22, 2005)

And, he's a funny guy. The hits just keep on coming!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> 6.00 posts per day, Marc. Not a bad posting rate - right up there with dmc and trailboss. Great to have you here! :beer:



If he can keep up that rate he'll be passing you in no time...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 22, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> 6.00 posts per day, Marc. Not a bad posting rate - right up there with dmc and trailboss. Great to have you here! :beer:


We expect that to jump to 12per day during ski season :wink:


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never happen...


----------



## Rick Kane (Sep 22, 2005)

another new poster here, ive been lurking around this forum for a while and have learned alot. props out to the person who found the free stratton lift tickets, i havent been there since i was 7


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2005)

Welcome Rick!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 22, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Rick.
Good to see AZ's reach extending well into PA now.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2005)

Going to move this to Miscellaneous. I'm also going to make this the official introductions thread. Perhaps this will encourage some more lurkers to join the fun.


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 22, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> I'm 23, hold a BS and an MS from WPI and work for FM Global as a fire protection engineer.  I currently live in the small farming town of Woodstock, CT in the extreme north eastern part of CT (thats extreme directionally, there's nothing else extreme about the town save for our bovine population).


Hey Marc, I'm also a WPI grad (civil engineering, class of 2000) and a former volunteer EMT.  I don't ski though. (Ducking the masses of tomatoes hurled in my general direction)

Smitty


----------



## Marc (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks, guys, I don't know about an increase of posting during the ski season though.

I'll have to turn into a crazy digital photographer to keep up my posting... which of course is going to require a digital camera I suppose...   :dunce: 


Hey Smitty, I won't hold it against you that you don't ski 

Some of us are just more enlightened...  :beer: 


PS  I think I have a better chance at buying my own ski area than I do surpassing Greg's post count.


----------



## noski (Sep 22, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> I don't ski though. (Ducking the masses of tomatoes hurled in my general direction)
> Smitty



oh, thank God I have found you. I've got your back. They don't call me noski for nothin' you know...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2005)

noski said:
			
		

> smitty77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It must suck to live in the MRV and be a boarder, doesn't the MRG ban really piss you off??





















:lol: Just kidding...  :lol: :beer:


----------



## awf170 (Sep 22, 2005)

hey marc you are now in the lead for posts per day, with TB and me right behind you


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> hey marc you are now in the lead for posts per day, with TB and me right behind you



No wonder you don't know nothin, spend too much time here...


----------



## noski (Sep 22, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> noski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You big lunk. I do not ski. nor board. The tomatoes heading my way will be significantly larger than smittys. But we had this conversation once in the "how did you select your username" thread. I know from there that it is ok I am here. One can be a very, very good friend of skiing (a couple of you can vouch for me) and not actually have to DO it. I tried it. SB & MRG. It wasn't for me.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2005)

noski said:
			
		

> You big lunk. I do not ski. nor board. The tomatoes heading my way will be significantly larger than smittys. But we had this conversation once in the "how did you select your username" thread. I know from there that it is ok I am here. One can be a very, very good friend of skiing (a couple of you can vouch for me) and not actually have to DO it. I tried it. SB & MRG. It wasn't for me.



Actually I am kind of a big lunk.  

I know you don't do either, I remember it being brought up a time or two before... I was just having a little fun, hence the:


			
				The big lunk said:
			
		

> :lol: Just kidding...  :lol: :beer:


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Actually I am kind of a big lunk.


So...does this mean I can edit the database manually to change your username to "BigLunk"? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking about asking you to do that...  I'll back to you


----------



## Marc (Sep 23, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> hey marc you are now in the lead for posts per day, with TB and me right behind you



Yes well, what else do I have to do on my lunch breaks...


Obviously they need to give me more work to do... wait, that's not something I should be wishing for.




Well anyway, I figured posting here and having my computer write back to me is better than talking to myself and having the voices in my head talk back to me...

 :dunce:


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 23, 2005)

noski said:
			
		

> smitty77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to try a little dogsledding this year.  I've only got one pup, so she'll be pulling a sled with the little one on it.  I don't think she has enough in her to tow my fat arse around.  Now if I can convince the wife to let me get 3 more dogs.....   :roll: 

And you skiers are not more enlightened than me, you just have bigger paychecks.  Money is really the only thinkg that kept me from taking up skiing.  My dad Max was a hell of a skier.  He probably still is, though he hasn't gone in years due to back problems.    He used to work at Sugarbush as a ski bum long before I entered the picture.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 23, 2005)

Rick Kane said:
			
		

> another new poster here, ive been lurking around this forum for a while and have learned alot. props out to the person who found the free stratton lift tickets, i havent been there since i was 7


Hey Rick, were you born and raised in West Philadelphia? 
 :wink:


----------



## Marc (Sep 23, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> noski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look what you did, ruined your father's career.  Shame on you...   

Well, just like my dad says to me "You know, it's still not too late to have you aborted, son."


----------



## Greg (Sep 25, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Down to 8.31 posts per day...come on, Marc. You're slipping. Time to get crackin'!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 25, 2005)

My name is Andy, I'm a skier/poster.


----------



## Marc (Sep 26, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Marc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What am I thinking?!

I need to program a Marc bot to say things I would so he can come here and post in my absence.  I was too busy sailing and doing 'other things' this weekend to post much.  I'll try not to screw up again.


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 27, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> smitty77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could take credit for that.    No, a nasty fall while skiing that resulted in a slipped disk in his back is what "ended" his career.  He still skied afterwards, not not as aggressively.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought I might note for new people or people who weren't aware, there are some other old introduction threads floating around in Misc Disc that you can read if you want to get to know the member base.  Here is the most recent one:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=5078&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## molecan (Sep 27, 2005)

*Introduction...........*

Hola, I'm Coleman, 31, from Boston, confirmed ski nut, etc. 

I grew up skiing most winter weekends in the Whites,
Attitash/Black/Cranmore/Wildcat/SR (starting around 4 or so)and after a 10 year or so hiatus picked the habit up again a few years ago. 

I work at an unnamed college in cambridge, MA as an academic dept's System Administrator.   Spend way too much time in front of far too many computers. 

Anyone who is up in the N.Conway/Bartlett/Jackson/Gorham/Bethel area this winter and wants to get together and ski,let me know. 
I'm typically up every weekend with the wife and a few friends. 

If any AZ listers have spent any apres-ski time at Moat Mountain brewery's bar in Intervale/N.Conway, or the bar at the Shannon Door in Jackson, we may have already met. 

The slopes may be closed, but at least the bar is open. 

-Coleman


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome Coleman!


----------



## Snowflake (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi i'am Iris from Greece just found your forum and i find it very interesting. 
Age 30, i'm a snow_o_"holic", i ski mostly in the greek mountains but i go "out" at least once a year...


----------



## JimG. (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard Snowflake! I don't know much about skiing in Greece; what's it like?


----------



## Snowflake (Oct 18, 2005)

Well we have 21 ski centers but not yet resorts. The most "wanted" are Mt.Parnasos midle greece, Kalavrita at Helmos south ,and Vassilitsa,3-5 Pigadia up north. 
We don't have the facilities that the rest of europe has but we are working it out. You can take a good look at www.snowreport.gr the english version. We have web cams all around. I thing that you would like it very much. 
I don't know much about skiing in England either. Do you have a site that i can see your resorts?
Here in Greece we hear mostly about the resorts in France,Italy,Swizerland and Austria because there are closer. 

I.


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2005)

Snowflake said:
			
		

> I don't know much about skiing in England either. Do you have a site that i can see your resorts?


This site is about skiing in *New* England (in the Northeast United States) not England, as in Great Britain.


----------



## atomic68 (Oct 18, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Also, I will take tips in the bumps from anyone who's willing to offer them...
> 
> So far the hardest part for me has been finding trails and conditions suitable for learning.
> 
> (read: most of the time )



 I think its easier to learn bumps on a steeper trail (to a point) because you can actually see the next bump and select a line easier...I learned on White Heat by accident.....back in about 93 I was already a fairly accomplished skier tired of skiing the groomed side of white heat when i started hitting the bumps and really started getting the feel of it


----------



## JimG. (Oct 18, 2005)

Snowflake said:
			
		

> Well we have 21 ski centers but not yet resorts. The most "wanted" are Mt.Parnasos midle greece, Kalavrita at Helmos south ,and Vassilitsa,3-5 Pigadia up north.
> We don't have the facilities that the rest of europe has but we are working it out. You can take a good look at www.snowreport.gr the english version. We have web cams all around. I thing that you would like it very much.
> I don't know much about skiing in England either. Do you have a site that i can see your resorts?
> Here in Greece we hear mostly about the resorts in France,Italy,Swizerland and Austria because there are closer.
> ...



Thanks for the link...I didn't know that Greece had any ski areas leave alone that many. 

Oh, this isn't England as in Great Britain, this is New England as in America. If you search this site you'll find just about anything you might want to know about Eastern US ski areas.


----------



## Snowflake (Oct 18, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Oh, this isn't England as in Great Britain, this is New England as in America



yap just notice


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2005)

Snowflake said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries. Make a trip across the pond!


----------



## Snowflake (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh i will... :wink:


----------



## Marc (Oct 19, 2005)

atomic68 said:
			
		

> Marc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll keep that in mind.  I really just need a lot of practice time on the slopes.

Damn, oh well, I gots to do what I gots to do.  Ashame I'll have to spend so much time out there... [/ridiculous sarcasm]


And welcome snowflake.  All I think of when I saw your name was Ace Ventura, Pet Detective...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi,

My name's Matt, I'm 25.

In the winter I ski Tele and Alpine and in the summer I'm a geologist.  I went to school at Colby College in Maine, and I was a Sugarloafer for 4 years. I live outside of Albany now, so I ski Gore Mountain, mostly, with an occasional trip to Whiteface - and take a trip out west every chance I get (Tahoe this year).


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 21, 2005)

I grew up in Connecticut and now live just outside of Boston.   I started skiing 15 years ago and regularly have done day trips / weekends or vacation weeks in New England. Long list of places I have skied include Jiminy Peak, Wachusett, Pico, Killington, Okemo, Stratton, Gunstock, Waterville Valley, Loon, Cannon, Sunapee, Shawnee Peak and Sunday River.  Lots of time at Stowe and Sugarbush.  

One trip west was for 3 sunny days at Whistler/Blackcomb 

This season the family is set with season passes at Sugarbush.

WWF = three of the nicest towns I know - Warren, Waitsfield and Fayston, Vermont


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Oct 21, 2005)

noski said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skiing is not for everybody.  Now I would probably get very grumpy if I did not get my fill of skiing in during the year.  The only time I did not mind not skiing was when I was pregnant.  However, I did miss the best ski season in recent history (1996-1997) when I was pregnant with my son.  I am surprised, however, that you still want to participate in a ski/snowboard forum.  I don't visit this site often enough to know how much you contribute.


----------



## bill9009 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey everyone, well I stumbled on this forum the other day, Glad I did. 

My name's Bill in case you couldn't tell. I am 25. I just moved back to NY from Virginia Beach. I grew up on Long Island and learned how to ski at Whiteface and Gore when I was 4. I actually still have my first lift ticket from whiteface. 

I joined the navy 7 years ago and that kinda put a damper on skiing. But I got back into it last year. I just got transfered to Knolls Atomic Power Laboratory in Ballston Spa, NY, so I plan on hittin Gore alot this year. Just picked up my pass 2 days ago. I also took up snowboarding last year, quite different after skiing for so many years. We'll see how that goes on a real mountain this year. No offense to any one who skis Wintergreen, Thats where I learned last year.

Well thats about it, oh yeah I will probably be looking for people to ski Gore and WF with.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2005)

Welcome bill, glad you found us!   We seem to be getting alot of people from NY joining lately, so I'm sure you'll find someone to make some turns with.


----------



## Ski_Lovers8384 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Newbies Here!*

Hello all. I recently found this website while looking up some snowboarding information on the web and thought I would join the forum.

There will be 2 of us using this account, "L" a 22 y/o female, skiing for 7 years; and "K" a 21 y/o male skiing for about 17 years. 

Both K and I purchased snowboards and are determind to learn, although neither of us has ever tried it before.

I hope to gain and offer some useful information from this site.   :beer: 

~ L ~


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard (pun intended)!


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2005)

bill9009 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, well I stumbled on this forum the other day, Glad I did.
> 
> My name's Bill in case you couldn't tell. I am 25. I just moved back to NY from Virginia Beach. I grew up on Long Island and learned how to ski at Whiteface and Gore when I was 4. I actually still have my first lift ticket from whiteface.
> 
> ...




And bonus skiing with you as you can probably do night skiing anywhere anytime with the whole glow in the dark atomic thing yeah?


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Tyrolean_skier said:
			
		

> Skiing is not for everybody.  Now I would probably get very grumpy if I did not get my fill of skiing in during the year.  The only time I did not mind not skiing was when I was pregnant.  However, I did miss the best ski season in recent history (1996-1997) when I was pregnant with my son.  I am surprised, however, that you still want to participate in a ski/snowboard forum.  I don't visit this site often enough to know how much you contribute.


I don't know how much NOSKI posts on the skiiing side of the site, but I only hang around here for the varied discussions in Misc. and the occasional banter in the hiking forum.  (Been hiking for almost 25 years)  Did do some x-counrty skiiing for a while and loved it.  May take it up again if I can find a place to do it with the dog.  Do a Google search for Skijoring and you'll see what I mean.  Way cool.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hello Everyone*

Just wanted to introduce myself since I want to start posting on this site.  My name is Tom, and I reside in Massachusetts.  My favorite ski area of all-time is Sugarbush, but my home mountain (due to proximity) is Wachusett.  I work full-time in the Biotech industry, but my real passion lies in my part-time pursuits.  

I work p/t for SnoSearch (a ski and snowboard travel agency that is responsible for bringing alot of folks to the MRV every winter, www.snosearch.com) and I am also working this season as a Ski Patroller at Wachusett (nights).  I spend my free time hiking and thinking about snowboarding and skiing.  I try to hit a new ski area every season, and I also try to either hike Mt. Washington once a year, or ski/ride Tucks in the spring.  Think Snow!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome ThinkSnow!


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome ThinkSnow.

Wachusett is my home mountain as well.  I will be up there a lot on weekday nights, we should meet up sometime.


I tried out for the Wa ski patrol a couple years ago and after they accepted me I decided to back out... the whole buy your own parka etc. kinda got me down, plus the rewards in subsequent years in terms of passes really benefits patrollers with familes.  Which I don't have.

Maybe I'll try out again at the end of this year now I have more permanent living arrangements and a steady job.  Got the EMT cert so I'm set as far as that goes...


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2005)

Do you know yet what nights of the week you'll be on up there?


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be up at Wachusett most Tuesday nights this winter - I'll post something when I start going.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 26, 2005)

*Late Bloomer*

Hello all,
I have been lurking here for a week, and have found these forums to be very informative, and the members to be polite and helpful.  I thought I would start out with a background post.

I am a 43yo father of two boys(11 & 14)who have been skiing for 6 years with their Mom.  This past season she was kept off the slopes for health reasons, and I was drafted as the replacement Ski Parent.  Did I mention I have never skied in my life?  I started out on MLK day at Butternut.  I spent Superbowl Weekend at Stratton,  half a dozen Feb/March days at Belleayre and finished the season at Hunter.  

I hike in the Hudson Highlands a few times a week, all year round, and this spring I took up Hang Gliding.  Now the boys and I are chomping at the bit to get back out on the slopes.  Belleayre will be my regular mountain, since the kids season pass is too good to pass up, and it works for all our skill levels.  I just hope to be able to keep up with them this season.


 :wink:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Hello Everyone*



			
				ThinkSnow said:
			
		

> Just wanted to introduce myself since I want to start posting on this site.  My name is Tom, and I reside in Massachusetts.  My favorite ski area of all-time is Sugarbush, but my home mountain (due to proximity) is Wachusett.  I work full-time in the Biotech industry, but my real passion lies in my part-time pursuits.
> 
> I work p/t for SnoSearch (a ski and snowboard travel agency that is responsible for bringing alot of folks to the MRV every winter, www.snosearch.com) and I am also working this season as a Ski Patroller at Wachusett (nights).  I spend my free time hiking and thinking about snowboarding and skiing.  I try to hit a new ski area every season, and I also try to either hike Mt. Washington once a year, or ski/ride Tucks in the spring.  Think Snow!



Hi TS
Last winter I booked alot of Snow Search wholesale bookings while working at the Bush. Didn't you guys stay in Snowcreek alot? Anyways welcome!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome YardSaleDad, glad you decided to sign up!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Yardsale, welcome. Let me know if you plan any trips to Hunter; I'm a regular and would be glad to show you and your sons around. My 2 oldest boys (11 and 9) would love the company too.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Late Bloomer*



			
				YardSaleDad said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> I have been lurking here for a week, and have found these forums to be very informative, and the members to be polite and helpful.  I thought I would start out with a background post.
> 
> I am a 43yo father of two boys(11 & 14)who have been skiing for 6 years with their Mom.  This past season she was kept off the slopes for health reasons, and I was drafted as the replacement Ski Parent.  Did I mention I have never skied in my life?  I started out on MLK day at Butternut.  I spent Superbowl Weekend at Stratton,  half a dozen Feb/March days at Belleayre and finished the season at Hunter.
> ...



Careful there DAD. The most dangerous saying in skiing is   *"Come on Dad, Follow me."*


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 1, 2005)

*Thanks for the Welcome*

Thanks for the advice and offers.  I'll keep them in mind once the white stuff stays stuck  8)


----------



## Bosefius (Nov 11, 2005)

Greetings everyone.

I was told about this forum from a guy I was riding the lift with at Wildcat on opening day.  I'm glad he told me because it seems there is a nice vibe in here.

So my into goes something like this...
I'm 28 now and have been skiing as long as I can remember.  I made the switch to tele about 4 years ago now.  I grew up in Southern NH and now live in the Albany NY area.  My skiing has taken me to many resorts in the northeast and I try to make a trip west once a year.  This year I have the all 4 1 pass and another pass for Copper when I go out there in Feb.  Favorite resorts include Jay, the Bush, MRG, Hickory, Wildcat, & the River.

Off seasons, I spend running, hiking, mountain biking and thinking of winter.

Looking forward to this site and all it has to offer.  Are there ever AZ outings or get togethers?  I bet they would be a blast.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 12, 2005)

Welcome Boseflus.  I wonder who it was you met?  I think AWF was there.  I've tried promoting this site to nice people i've met on lifts but haven't seen anyone yet.  (Maybe it's me  )  Anyway we have a great group of people here , a really cool vibe.  Feel free to jump right in I haven't seen a flame in a very long time.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2005)

Bosefius said:
			
		

> I was told about this forum from a guy I was riding the lift with at Wildcat on opening day.


That's really cool. Glad to hear others are recommending the site while riding ths lift. I always try to mention AZ to folks on the lift and suggest checking out the forums. I'm waiting for the day that someone says, "oh yeah, I already post there. My handle is....."


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bosefius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been toying with the idea of printing the url on a slip of paper and keeping a few in my ski jacket to hand them out to some of the nice people I meet on a lift.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 12, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just buy the sticker  .


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 12, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but you can't give the sticker away!  BTW do we have a small sticker for helmets yet?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Thanks for the Welcome*



			
				YardSaleDad said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice and offers.  I'll keep them in mind once the white stuff stays stuck  8)



Great Handle!  Is cold spring the same as cold spring harbor on the Island?


----------



## awf170 (Nov 12, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Welcome Boseflus.  I wonder who it was you met?  I think AWF was there.  I've tried promoting this site to nice people i've met on lifts but haven't seen anyone yet.  (Maybe it's me  )  Anyway we have a great group of people here , a really cool vibe.  Feel free to jump right in I haven't seen a flame in a very long time.



nope I wasnt there, it was probably ga2ski


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Thanks for the Welcome*



			
				BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Great Handle!  Is cold spring the same as cold spring harbor on the Island?



Thanks! Cold Spring is in Putnam county, 50 miles north of NYC on the Hudson river, across from West Point.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Thanks for the Welcome*



			
				YardSaleDad said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh not too far.  I was up at West Point for the Iowa State game this year.  Stunning campus.  Welcome to Alpinezone, we're a bunch of likeable jerks.


----------



## Bosefius (Nov 12, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I think it was TreeSkier?  Or someone close to that name.  I guess I talked to ga2ski in the parking lot though.


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 12, 2005)

Whats up everyone ,
My name is Drew, I'm a 5th year college student at Binghamton University, NY.  I also teach skiing at Labrador mountain with my PSIA L1 certification.  I'm probably ready for L2, but I'm to broke for the exam.
As far as everything goes, my life is skiing.  I have given up persuing a degree in veterinary medicine so I could ski more, I am moving to vermont so I can ski more.  I am going to germany for two years on an instructor excahnge program after college so I can ski more.  My DNR that is in my wallet orders to not recussitate if injuries will prevent me from skiing.  Get the hint.  I think the "problem" stems from the fact that when I grew up on long island, people said I would never be a great skiier because of where I'm from, well now I am and everyone can kiss my ...

Anyway, I found this site just cause i was looking for ski stuff online, i like it.


----------



## Norway (Nov 14, 2005)

Since I already posted a thread on this forum, I guess it would be polite to introduce myself.

I'm a 32 year old Nowegian dude (Orjan is the name) who plan to take up some skiing again. Since I bought my five year old doughter a pair last year, it's a perfect excuse to  trade my 14 year old K2's into a pair of modern skis.

I work offshore for PGS as an onboard geophysicist. That means I work 5 weeks on, and then have 5 weeks off. It doesn't mean I can play around for those 5 weeks off though since I have two kids (2 1/2 and 5) and a wife at home (Trondheim, Norway). But I do live 5 minutes away from the slopes I practically used to live in as a teenager.

I've got a good impression of the AZ-forums so far, so even if I don't live/ski in the NE-part of the US, I hope it's allright to check out what's going on here.

Orjan


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2005)

Norway said:
			
		

> I've got a good impression of the AZ-forums so far, so even if I don't live/ski in the NE-part of the US, I hope it's allright to check out what's going on here.


Absolutely. Welcome, Orjan!


----------



## Norway (Nov 14, 2005)

Guess I should add that I did my senior High School year (class of 1992) in Fergus Falls, Minnesota. There I used to hang out with a group of really devoted snowboarders.
One day I got to join them in a small hill they used to snowboard. I'd never even tried a snowboard before and they were wondering why they even took this amateur with them.   At the end of the day I was jumping at the same places as they did. They were really annoyed that I'd just spent one day learning what they had spent a whole year trying to learn.

Well, hope that wasn't too much bragging. It is just very good memory I have from skiing/snowboarding in the States.
Thanks to Tay, Mark and Eric that took me snowboarding.
 :beer:  :beer:  :beer:


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you ever been to Narvik? I remember it looked pretty sick in Global Storming. It was Stian Hagen's home resort.


----------



## Norway (Nov 17, 2005)

Both my parents are from Narvik. I have only been there during summertime, and it's a while ago now. I now they're suppose to have a pretty good mountain to ski in. Some pics here


----------



## Catul (Dec 8, 2005)

I just came across this forum, glad to have found it!  I'm 37, started skiing about 14 years ago mostly at Stratton, Okemo, Killington.  My wife and I took took several trips out west between 1997 and 2000, then we had kids and haven't skied much since 

Started out my eldest daughter with lessons last season at Ski Sundown, signed her up again this year and have enjoyed taking her down the Sunnyside Learning Area runs.  I stopped off as a strong intermediate skier, probably around PSIA Level 7, but my first time out last year felt like a beginner again!  Still, I'm excited about my kids getting into skiing and all of us going out together.

Wife and I took a nice getaway to Stratton over Thanksgiving, first time we'd really skied in five years, it was fun!  My skis were Rossignols circa 1998, so I wanted new sticks even though I don't anticipate doing much other than following my daughter down the learning area.  So I just bought some Volkl SuperSport 4 Stars off eBay (nice deal) and can't wait to get out there again.  Will probably take my daughter to Sundown tomorrow and on Saturday.  It's really convenient being only 20 minutes door-to-door (if that), but I'm starting to yearn for a little more terrain.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2005)

Catul said:
			
		

> Started out my eldest daughter with lessons last season at Ski Sundown, signed her up again this year and have enjoyed taking her down the Sunnyside Learning Area runs.


Welcome!

How is the school at Sundown? My daughter will be ready to start next season (she'll be 3 turning 4 next January). Do they have a camp or anything?


----------



## Catul (Dec 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> 
> How is the school at Sundown? My daughter will be ready to start next season (she'll be 3 turning 4 next January). Do they have a camp or anything?



Thanks for the welcome!  Thought I'd start a new thread on the Ski Sundown school here


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome Catul.  If you're at Sundown on Saturday I'll probably see you.  I usually work the Sunnyside  double.  This is me: http://bvibert.com/img/aboutbrian.jpg


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome to everyone I missed!

You'll like the forum.  You'll like it whether you like it or not.






Or something.   :dunce: 

Cool place to 'cyber hang' though, when it gets boring at work (like now for me).


----------



## ckofer (Jan 8, 2006)

*How I found this forum...*

I was searching on the term "ski cheap or die" since I have a little hobby website by that name and found that one of the members here uses it in his signature so I figured that I'm in good company.

Okay, time to pack the car and go. $29 for NH  residents at Sunapee for the afternoon!


----------



## skibum (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's my belated intro. Also you could read this post:http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=65&highlight= Be sure to look at the dates as you scroll down.
 So yeah I grew up in Nashua then fled to Colorado in 93. Spent 2 years in Crested Butte, 2 years in Summit County, and 8 years in Steamboat. So now I'm back in NH to finish school and get a "real" job. Also New England just feels like home. All I miss about CO so far is the good job market and the comfort and safety of that rut I had dug.
 I Grew up skiing and switched to snowboarding in 87. I have been going to mostly Cannon and am a little freaked out I don't have a pass this year. I ride mostly in the woods when possible, but will take a run through the park sometimes. I still ski once in a great while and have telemarked a bit also. In the summer I hike, bike and skateboard.
If you see an old school looking boarder at Cannon with a red beard and a blue Salomon, say hi, i'm ususally alone and looping Mittersill hikes, i could use a partner for safety.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 14, 2006)

Ah, another refugee from Nashua. There ought to be a forum just for us.


----------



## northeastskipodcast (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi there, I like your forum, really nice crowd. I'm in CT, 31, have been skiing since seven, racing, mostly spec. slalom & GS, switched over to bumps and air. 
Yeah, I started a ski video podcast http://northeastskipodcast.com a few months ago. I also build  podcasting extensions to the blogging engine I'm using http://www.northeastskipodcast.com/...ting-stuff-for-typo-ruby-on-rails-blog-engine, and play a lot with pro video and techno stuff that keeps it all running.


----------



## Jazzcat (Jan 20, 2006)

I ran across your forum while searching Google for Lindsay Jacobellis, and I decided to sign up - mostly to make myself jealous. This winter in Tennessee, we've had a snow drought. There has been NO SNOW at all until this week, and I'm like Gollum out there, totally grateful for the 3/4 inch we got and having to resist the urge to take my shovel and pile it all up in the shade somewhere. It's pretty pathetic.

And now it melted after like 12 hours. :angry: What is WRONG with this climate?!

So, hopefully I can come in here and enjoy the slopes vicariously. 8) 

Blessings!
Jazzcat


----------



## JimG. (Jan 20, 2006)

Jazzcat said:
			
		

> I ran across your forum while searching Google for Lindsay Jacobellis, and I decided to sign up - mostly to make myself jealous. This winter in Tennessee, we've had a snow drought. There has been NO SNOW at all until this week, and I'm like Gollum out there, totally grateful for the 3/4 inch we got and having to resist the urge to take my shovel and pile it all up in the shade somewhere. It's pretty pathetic.
> 
> And now it melted after like 12 hours. :angry: What is WRONG with this climate?!
> 
> ...



Great Smokies? I hear that's a beautiful area. Gotta get there someday.

Glad you joined, send us some updates when it does snow.


----------



## roark (Jan 20, 2006)

somehow I've never gotten around to posting in this thread...

Lived on Long Island for most of my childhood (Huntington) taking frequent trips up to NE. I was lucky to have parents that got me started early enough that I don't recall my first lessons (do recall they were at Okemo). Was becoming a competent skier when I moved to coastal CA with my mom when I was 11. Hardly skiied there, except for the one year I lived in Sacramento (Sierra at Tahoe).

Recently moved back east, to NH. Ski as much as my busy work schedule will allow on my ASC Bronze pass. Am currently the weakest link on the AZ Race Team -  but having a lot of fun anyways! :beer:


----------



## Jazzcat (Jan 21, 2006)

*chuckles* Thank you! Actually Nashville is located four hours west of the Smokies, and the biggest mountains you'll find around here are glorified hills. They're good for sledding down during ice storms and that's about it. 

The Smokies _are_ pretty nice, but I admit I am dreadfully spoiled. Being from the Pacific Northwest, surrounded by Mount Hood, Mount Rainier, etc - and not terribly far from the Rockies and the Grand Tetons (love that range ), I'm sort of hard to please now. So you skiiers who are taking notes, DON'T make a special trip to the Smokies for the skiing experience unless you live somewhere like Florida and are quite desperate. Stick with the Catskills and the Adirondacks in the NE. 

I had lessons when I was little (because my parents used to be avid skiiers when we lived out that way - they still wistfully reminisce about Tahoe and places like that), but I've never had the opportunity to get serious and perfect my ski-lift techniques. I'm a bona fide tenderfoot who hopes to be a snowshoefoot someday. Yeah, someday... :dunce: 

I'll definitely let you know when we get some white flakes that suspiciously resemble snow falling from the sky, but it's not much to write home about except on rare occasions once every decade or so. Our first snowfall this whole winter 2005-2006 was, seriously, Tuesday - the 3/4 inch I was so greedily wanting to hoard and steal from the neighbors. We did go out in the late night/early morning hours and make snowmen. What can I say? We're a desperate crew. :lol: 

Enjoy YOUR snow, and as soon as we can, our whole family will join the crowd on the good slopes!
Blessings,
Jazzcat


----------



## ssusca (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I've been posting for a little while now and lurking for much longer but never knew this thread existed, so I thought I'd introduce myself.  

My name is Steve Susca.  I’m 36 years old and live in Southington CT.  I grew up in East Hartford and I started skiing at 11 at Mount Southington.  I went to UConn and graduated in 1992 with a BS in civil engineering.   I worked in CT for a few years and then moved up to Boston to work on the Big Dig for a few years.  I then got married and moved back to CT.  

My wife and I have a 2-year-old daughter who just got on skis for the first time just before Christmas this year.  It was mainly dragging her around the back yard a little.  She didn’t seem to like it all that much.  Let’s hope that changes.

I work for Hoffmann Architects in North Haven CT as a structural engineer. 

Hey Marc, I saw that you work for FM.  I used to work with them also in the F&EC division.  Pretty sweet working from home isn’t it?  I, however learned that I could not be trusted to do so.

My company does a lot of building envelope rehabilitation type work.  A lot of times we have issues come up regarding FM insured properties.  Mostly they have to do with roofing or EIFS or things of that nature. Would you mind if I shot you a PM every now and the about the Data Sheets?

BTW who is your Engineering Field Manager (actually I think they are called Group managers now)?  Is it Costa?  If so, tell him I said hi.


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 28, 2006)

I just came across this site and seems to be a great place. 

About Me:
I'm 21 and in my fourth year at Lyndon State, majoring in Digital Media and Computer Science. I started skiing when I was 9 at Sunapee and had a pass there until it was leased. I was on the ski team in high school and wish I could continue in college but LSC doesn't have a team. I currently have a Burke pass and a Cannon/Sunapee/Gunstock pass and normally ski 3-4 times a week(I have no classes on Tues/Thurs).


----------



## Darth Skier (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello everyone. I've been lurking for sometime and finally found time to register. Like all of you I love to ski. I reside in and ski mainly in NE PA (Shawnee Mt. is my home). I try to make a trip north on occasion. (Haven't been out west yet...skiing at least)

Anyway great site (the photos are fantastic!) and thanks to all who make it that way  :beer: I'm looking forward to participating in lots of informative discussions here.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome Darth Skier!  

If you haven't been there yet check out the *Forums* at *PaSkiandRide.com* for some Pa beta.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2006)

Just found this thread.  Been around, lurking mostly, for a while.  It's a cool place to kill time at work for sure.  I live in Ct, 35 y.o. married with 2 young daughters.  2 year old and a 4th month old.  I used to ski 25-40 days a year.  Now i'm happy if i get 15.  It's all worth it though.  I work for a Ct retailer as a planner.  Been skiing since i was 8.  Went to school at Green Mtn college and Castleton State college in the late 80's early 90's.  Skied and drank my way out of school though.  Stupid feats done on my part.  I basically love to ski bumps, my carving skills stink and i get bored skiing trees.  Someday i'll take a lesson and learn how to properly carve a shaped ski.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi All!  I am a new member... just signed up today.  I am 35 and live in Northern NJ... if you are a skier in that area say hello


----------



## Marc (Mar 15, 2006)

Look, a woman.  Don't scare her off.






Welcome Cheryl.  Everyone's real friendly around here.  Don't be bothered if someone tries to hump your leg, it's just our way of saying hello.


----------



## roark (Mar 15, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Look, a woman. Don't scare her off.
> 
> Welcome Cheryl. Everyone's real friendly around here. Don't be bothered if someone tries to hump your leg, it's just Marc and Chile's way of saying hello.


 
I fixed your quote.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> I fixed your quote.




Thank you. Now I don't have to.


----------



## nowell123 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm Nowell, from Orange, MA.  I found this site last summer and have checked it out nearly everyday since , so I figured I might as well register.  I am in high school and have been skiing for about 4 years.
               I've skied at Wachusett, Berkshire East, Gore, Sugarloaf, Mt. Snow, and most recently, Winter Park, Co.  I've also been to Jay Peak, but that was the first time I ever skied,   so I haven't really skied there.

              Im heading up to Stowe tomorrow(during school thank god), but unfortunately they closed the front four today despite having them mostly open yesterday and getting 3-4 inches fresh, leaving Tres Amigos as the only double black still open.

              I can ski nearly any trail, but the only trails that I really have good form on are groomers. In the moguls, I don't fall, but I also have no style or flow. I basically traverse over a few moguls, turn, and repeat the process.  The only way to get better at them, though, is to do them.  
Well I better end this here before I write too much, and I'm glad I finally registered


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard, nowell.
Sounds like you learned your bumps technique from me...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome nowell, check out the threads about mogul skiing in the Skiing & Boarding forum.  There's a lot of good info in there.


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, as long as it's just ChileMass and me, then there's enough legs to go around.


----------



## vimbuza (Mar 17, 2006)

*Hi*

I'm a midwesterner transplant new to New England and this year new to snowboarding.  I skied growing up mostly at Monarch, Wolf Creek, Keystone, Copper and Crested Butte.  Since moving here a few months ago, I've tried Wachusett and Sunday River and had a blast.  I hope to check out Sugarloaf, Butternut and Killington before the season is over.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2006)

vimbuza said:
			
		

> I'm a midwesterner transplant new to New England and this year new to snowboarding.  I skied growing up mostly at Monarch, Wolf Creek, Keystone, Copper and Crested Butte.  Since moving here a few months ago, I've tried Wachusett and Sunday River and had a blast.  I hope to check out Sugarloaf, Butternut and Killington before the season is over.


Welcome to the forums, the area, and the sport.  I hope you enjoy them all!


----------



## imploded (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll join the party.  Name is Andrew - I'm from Uxbridge, MA; primarially a cyclist; the last time I attempted to ski I was extremely intoxicated.  A few of my friends have been working me for about 6 months now to either ski or snowboard, especially since I have a place up in Tremblant that I go to yearly (to go riding).  I'm 25 years old, business development nerd working for a large IT outsourcer.

Cheers,

-Andrew


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 21, 2006)

Tremblant, you say? I think I understand your friend's angle...

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome imploded and vimbuza!


----------



## Ridgewalker (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi I'm C. T. Haywood and make my residence in Boxford, Mass. I am a hiker and outdoorsdude. Camping, peakbagging, and hiking is my life apart from working on my Eagle Project. 
  I am writing a book called An American Original, a multigenerational account of the triumphs and shortcomings of our forebearers through one family. This spans from 1630-1840 in two parts set in Maine and Massachusetts. 
  Currently I make plans of attending Hillsdale College in Michigan, majoring in history. My vocation will be teaching history and going to grad school to get my doctorate in history.


----------



## maplevalleymaster (Apr 1, 2006)

*Hello*

Hello everyone. I am new to this site. I am usually located on snowjournal, but decided to branch out. Hope its fun here.


----------



## NYDrew (Apr 2, 2006)

welcome, i hope your stay here is enjoyable


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 2, 2006)

maplevalleymaster said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. I am new to this site. I am usually located on snowjournal, but decided to branch out. Hope its fun here.




That reminds me.  I have to mail back a room key to Joe at the Matterhorn.  I like West Dover .... It's a nice town.  The people are great.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 2, 2006)

Ridgewalker said:
			
		

> Hi I'm C. T. Haywood and make my residence in Boxford, Mass. I am a hiker and outdoorsdude. Camping, peakbagging, and hiking is my life apart from working on my Eagle Project.
> I am writing a book called An American Original, a multigenerational account of the triumphs and shortcomings of our forebearers through one family. This spans from 1630-1840 in two parts set in Maine and Massachusetts.
> Currently I make plans of attending Hillsdale College in Michigan, majoring in history. My vocation will be teaching history and going to grad school to get my doctorate in history.



History teacher here too.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 2, 2006)

*Hello to All*

I visit this site pretty much everyday, and I finally decided to join up!  I find a lot of the posts and topics interesting and informative, and hope to fit into the board!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome John, Maplevalley, and anyone else I haven't welcomed!  I'm sure you'll all find this is a fun group.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Welcome John, Maplevalley, and anyone else I haven't welcomed!  I'm sure you'll all find this is a fun group.


Indeed. Welcome everyone. This is probably the most civil and friendly skiing forum out there...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 3, 2006)

That is some nice stoke!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 3, 2006)

Glad to be aboard!


----------



## knuckledragger (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey new member here. From VT. Crappy snow year this year looking forward to some good hiking this year.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome.  Have we seen your post elsewhere?


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome knuckledragger!


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2006)

Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain...


----------



## snobababunny (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, I patrol this site too & have just lurked until today.  

I'm a Magic Mountain lover.  I rode the planks for 10 years, then swithed to the board for 10 years.   This year, I picked up some new skis & boots and was amazed what a difference the newer gear has made.  It's been nice to switch back & forth between skis & the board, but I'm a boarder at heart.


----------



## Greg (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome snobababunny!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 26, 2006)

snobababunny said:
			
		

> Yes, I patrol this site too & have just lurked until today.
> 
> I'm a Magic Mountain lover.  I rode the planks for 10 years, then swithed to the board for 10 years.   This year, I picked up some new skis & boots and was amazed what a difference the newer gear has made.  It's been nice to switch back & forth between skis & the board, but I'm a boarder at heart.




Welcome and great to have a Magic fan here. Your not alone.  Keep us informed.


----------



## selski (Apr 30, 2006)

*New Member Intro Post*

I stumbled upon the AZ a few weeks ago.  Nice to have a spot with lots of east coast info.

I have been skiing for almost 25 years.  Two years ago I started to tele and this winter my brand new alpine skis sat ignored in the corner of my gear room.

I ski the Catskills primarily, mostly for the shorter drive (and the past two seasons I think better snow than Vermont).  I get a season pass to Catamount for the family.  My 3 kids are all under 10 and Catamount is a good place for them.  Crowds are small, parking is close to the lodge and the skiing is decent for them.

I put a fork in the season on April 21st at Killington.  Skied Superstar in the morning and spent the afternoon making a few trips over to Cascade which had great skiing and made the trip.  Everyday after today I am one day closer to next season.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Selski!  Here's a nice comfy lazyboy for ya.  Settle in, we're a fun group.  You may want to post into our other  New Member Introduction Thread.   Enjoy.


----------



## redalienx11 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey selski... I live in New Paltz not too far away and tele in the Catskills (and Catamount) all the time as well... we should hook up for turns sometime!!! It is very possible that we've crossed paths already.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum, Selski!  Here's a nice comfy lazyboy for ya.  Settle in, we're a fun group.  You may want to post into our other  New Member Introduction Thread.   Enjoy.


Good call Beano, I moved it in here.


----------



## JimG. (May 1, 2006)

selski said:
			
		

> I stumbled upon the AZ a few weeks ago.  Nice to have a spot with lots of east coast info.
> 
> I have been skiing for almost 25 years.  Two years ago I started to tele and this winter my brand new alpine skis sat ignored in the corner of my gear room.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard.

Wappingers Falls, huh? A neighbor...I live in Hopewell Junction.


----------



## selski (May 2, 2006)

Howdy neighbor.


----------



## selski (May 2, 2006)

Looking forward to it redalienx11.  Not a lot of us freeheelers at Catamount.


----------



## JimG. (May 2, 2006)

selski said:
			
		

> Howdy neighbor.



We'll hook up for some turns next season.

I went to Catamount for the first time in 35 years this past March...just my luck, I had a free ticket but they elected to close for the weekdays starting on March 13, the day I went. So I wound up back at my home hill, Hunter, for the day.

Never did use that free pass.


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2006)

Catamount gathering next season! Catamount is a great place to ski. Decent pitch and some nice bump lines. The new summit quad next season should be an improvement. Welcome selski.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (May 2, 2006)

Hi all, just joined up at the suggestion of a friend.  Ski at Wachusett a lot, also at Berkshire East.  Skied 59 days last year - I'm into it!   53 years old, started  skiing at 36 and totally dedicated.

Hope to meet and ski with some of you next year.

Steve


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2006)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2006)

SkiMangoJazz said:
			
		

> Hi all, just joined up at the suggestion of a friend.  Ski at Wachusett a lot, also at Berkshire East.  Skied 59 days last year - I'm into it!   53 years old, started  skiing at 36 and totally dedicated.
> 
> Hope to meet and ski with some of you next year.
> 
> Steve


Welcome Steve.  You're also over at Epic, right?


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2006)

Welcome selski and MangoJazz.  Glad to see new excited folks.


----------



## Chris I (May 2, 2006)

Hey everyone, I've already had a few posts but have been urged to throw one in here so everyone can get to know me.  

The names Chris, im from Ballston Lake (Saratoga county) ny.  Into anything outdoors I snowboard.  I also have a camp on Lake George in Gull Bay which is directly across the lake from the town of Hauge, 4 miles south of Rodgers Rock.

Probably one of the younger ones in here im 18.  Going to SUNY Cortland in the Fall playing football and going for either elementary ed or special ed.

Im excited to join everyone seems very cool.  

See you on the slopes, trails and of course in the forums.


----------



## hrstrat57 (May 2, 2006)

*Howdy!*

Hi folks.

Already posted in the wa and mlb thread....excited to be a part of AZ, been lurking a while actually here and on TGR and I play quite a bit on epic tho I am pretty much lurking there now....wanted a chance to talk a bit more about skiing esp NE skiing which is what I know. This group is clearly all about skiing!

I put up a bit of profile stuff.....in way of intro

Thanks for the warm welcome in the wa thread....

BTW skimangojazz is a smooth skier and one of my wa ski buds...we are always.looking for more folks who like to "shaddap and ski"!!!

I'll be trying to recruit a couple other shy folks to join up too!!

Paul hrstrat57


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2006)

Welcome Wa guys.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 2, 2006)

Nice, welcome aboard guys.


----------



## Sky (May 5, 2006)

Hmmmm....I was just looking for HellRaiser's intro.

*smirk*


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 5, 2006)

Greetings
I'm a new member here.  I thought I just introduce and tell you a bit about myself
I live in Londonderry, NH for 4 years, I'm a Massachusetts transplant but I love the granite state more and more each day.  I work as mechanical engineer in Woburn MA.  Some of my hobbies include fixing my Nissans, own 3 ,if you go to NISSANFORUMS.COM  I have the same screen name and if you have any questions about nissan's let me know, fixing up my house (believe it or not I enjoy it), and most late spring / summer outdoor activies.  I'v hiked up a few mountins, Cannon, Monnadnok<<sp, and Washington of course.  I try to climb washington 1-2 a year as an annual event with some family and friends.  Keep and eye out for my future postings

Frank


----------



## Sky (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to it Frank.  No Nissan questions today.


----------



## Martin Bell (May 6, 2006)

Hi, my name is Martin Bell, I am a 41-year-old Brit currently living in Taos, New Mexico. My hobbies are: soccer (I suck, but I am a keen follower of a great team, Liverpool FC) and ice hockey (I also suck, but it keeps me fit).


----------



## Chris I (May 6, 2006)

Martin Bell said:
			
		

> Hi, my name is Martin Bell, I am a 41-year-old Brit currently living in Taos, New Mexico. My hobbies are: soccer (I suck, but I am a keen follower of a great team, Liverpool FC) and ice hockey (I also suck, but it keeps me fit).



whos your nhl team?  what the hell happened to the devils this afternoon?:angry:


----------



## Vortex (May 8, 2006)

Chris I, Martin Bell and Londonderry. Welcome.  Sky you are the b--- buster of the day.  Beautiful.


----------



## JPFreek1 (May 12, 2006)

*Howdy!*

Howdy everyone, just thought I'd drop a quick note to say hello and say that I'm excited to be on the board.  I look forward to reading about everyone cycling trips, tips, and adventures as well as including my own insight.  Best of luck, and happy cycling!

Regards,

Frank


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (May 14, 2006)

Thansk for the welcome folks.  Yes I've been on epic for about 2 years now.  Besides the wa ski a lot at Berkshire East and go to Vail for 2 weeks every year.

By the way I did not receive email notifications of your replies to my post (or my other post) thus my delay in replying.  I check my Control Panel settings and it seems fine, but I wasn't subscribed by posting.  Any ideas why?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 14, 2006)

SkiMangoJazz said:
			
		

> ]
> By the way I did not receive email notifications of your replies to my post (or my other post) thus my delay in replying.  I check my Control Panel settings and it seems fine, but I wasn't subscribed by posting.  Any ideas why?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Hi Steve

On your control panel, go to edit options.  Make sure your default thread subscription is set to instant email notification on that drop down menu.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (May 14, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Hi Steve
> 
> On your control panel, go to edit options.  Make sure your default thread subscription is set to instant email notification on that drop down menu.




Funny it was set that way and didn't work.  However I just got a notification of your post, so all seems to be well now.  Thanks!


----------



## Greg (May 14, 2006)

I think it may depend on whether someone replies directly to your post (maybe by quoting you?) versus just replying to the thread. I'll test it out and confirm...


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 14, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I think it may depend on whether someone replies directly to your post (maybe by quoting you?) versus just replying to the thread. I'll test it out and confirm...



I've gotten notification on threads w/o being directly quoted.

My suspicion is that the first email notification was sent out but missed.  If there is no response to the first email, the emails stop until the user log in and physically clicks on the thread.


----------



## zook (May 16, 2006)

I guess it's time for me to finally introduce myself... 

I've been a regular to this forum for the past 7 months or so, so far just reading the posts. Hopefully that's about to change! This is a great forum, lots of interesting people here. Great topics, good skiing info and advise. 

I come from Poland. I have only started skiing last year and I've been hooked since. I'm getting my new skis this month and can't wait for the snow to try them out! Unfortunatelly that means at least 6 months of waiting... My home mountain for now is Windham but I'm looking forward to exploring more northern resorts next season (NH and VT). In the off season I enjoy hiking and some cycling. 

Thanks to moderators and all posters for keeping this place so enjoyable.

Agata.


----------



## JimG. (May 16, 2006)

zook said:
			
		

> I guess it's time for me to finally introduce myself...
> 
> I've been a regular to this forum for the past 7 months or so, so far just reading the posts. Hopefully that's about to change! This is a great forum, lots of interesting people here. Great topics, good skiing info and advise.
> 
> ...



Thanks for introducing yourself and welcome!

I'm sure there will be opportunity for you to hook up with some of us at an AZ outing or two next season. We look forward to helping you expand your skiing horizons.


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2006)

zook said:
			
		

> I guess it's time for me to finally introduce myself...
> 
> I've been a regular to this forum for the past 7 months or so, so far just reading the posts. Hopefully that's about to change! This is a great forum, lots of interesting people here. Great topics, good skiing info and advise.
> 
> ...


Welcome Zook. Glad to have you here and we look forward to more posts from you!


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Zook!  It's nice to have another person from Queens on the board.  The NYC/LI/N.Jersey AlpineZoners are starting to unite!  Where in Queens are you?


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (May 22, 2006)

I went to 1st thru 3rd grade in Queens.  PS 201.  Lived in Elechester.


----------



## RookKilla (May 23, 2006)

*introductions*

Hello everybody!

Just wanted to say "hi" to people. Found this forum and hope to get some advice on outdoor stuff. I'm Tim, i've been annoying people for last 23 years ;-), live in Fairfield CT, speak english (well, ok people understand me at least sometimes) and russian. Since i'm working long hours on my job (small business environment, IT/Finance field) and do lots of studying in addition to this (hoping to get into NYU Stern), i have to get out somewhere on the weekends. 
Hiking, mt. biking, whitewater rafting, kayaking, indoor climbing, scuba, skydiving - anything that requires some movement and preferably takes place where there is no cellphone coverage. One thing i haven't done is skiing or snowboarding - maybe next winter I will get a chance to try.

Last year hiked Mt Katahdin while wearing boots one size smaller than i need (but was able to go whitewater the next day - suddenly when you see a class 5 rapid in front of you, you miraculously tend to forget about pain in your feet) and i think got hooked on this stuff - took about 200 pictures on the way up with my faithful Canon Digital Rebel. This January, it was Wayna Picchu in Peru with the same camera. Just upgraded to 30D, and cannot wait to go somewhere. Love Maine, New Hampshire and Vermont - haven't travelled a lot in US though - 've been here only 6 years and 've been working-working-working, but not planning to leave :flag:. 

Last year got my Saab 9-2x with a manual, and immediately set it on the rock in Maine... Love this car - the engine is a bit weak but the car is still pretty responsive imho.

Love :beer:, or wine with a good steak.

I think that's about it about me. Thanks for reading and hope that one day i might be able to help somebody with advice.

TS


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2006)

Nice intro RookKilla, welcome!

Give skiing or boarding a try next winter, if nothing else it's something to keep you busy in the winter.  Becareful though, it's likely to become another addiction!


----------



## RookKilla (May 23, 2006)

*Re:*



			
				bvibert said:
			
		

> Nice intro RookKilla, welcome!
> 
> Give skiing or boarding a try next winter, if nothing else it's something to keep you busy in the winter.  Becareful though, it's likely to become another addiction!



LOL. Thanks, Brian. i have a friend who is into this, so i'm still wondering why i haven't done it.


----------



## zook (May 23, 2006)

BeanoNYC: Tiny neighborhood called Hollis Hills however not too many people know this name. It usually goes under Queens Village. To be more specific: Grand Central Pkwy & Clearview Expwy


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2006)

zook said:
			
		

> I guess it's time for me to finally introduce myself...
> 
> I've been a regular to this forum for the past 7 months or so, so far just reading the posts. Hopefully that's about to change! This is a great forum, lots of interesting people here. Great topics, good skiing info and advise.
> 
> ...


 
Dzien dobry Zook, witamy


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 23, 2006)

zook said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC: Tiny neighborhood called Hollis Hills however not too many people know this name. It usually goes under Queens Village. To be more specific: Grand Central Pkwy & Clearview Expwy




Alright, not too far.  I'm down in the Rockaway Park/Belle Harbor area by the beach.  Not too far from Howard Beach in Queens and Mill Basin in Brooklyn.


----------



## MelNino (May 24, 2006)

HI!

Just found this site today, and it looks pretty cool.  Obviously, I love hiking, but also enjoy cats, good beer, sea chanties, and photograhy.

Hiking up KWMN in less than two weeks, I cannot wait!


----------



## zook (May 24, 2006)

Andyzee: 
I guess I'm not the only Polish person here  Thanks, I already feel like home 

BeanoNYC: 
Not far at all. It must be nice to live by the beach in the summer. 
Good to know there are AZ members in Queens. Where do you usually ski?


----------



## Vortex (May 24, 2006)

Rookkilla and melnino welcome.


----------



## andyzee (May 24, 2006)

zook said:
			
		

> Andyzee:
> I guess I'm not the only Polish person here  Thanks, I already feel like home


 
Me and my wife both are, and we started out at Windham as well.


----------



## AMAC2233 (May 29, 2006)

I guess it's about time I got around to this. I found this site about 3 months ago, and finally joined up in April. I was a little confused at first (please ignore my first post.) 

Anyways, I'm 13 and I love to ski. I also enjoy hockey, lacrosse, golf, and running. 

I started skiing 4 years ago by force and hated it at first. The next year I decided to give it a better chance and now love the sport. I mostly ski at Loon, since the family has a house there, but sometimes I get over to the mighty blue hill about 15 minutes from my house. 

I found this site interesting, so I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2006)

Welcome AMAC223, thanks for joining up!


----------



## augidog (May 30, 2006)

ok, so i can't ski...never had much balance, anyway.

but...i used to tear up Forest Park in Springfield, Ma on an Adirondack toboggan in my teens...does that count?

i'm a "retired" veteran living in suburban Boston, living a poor-man's leisure, getting by. single, but looking. beantown's a good place to be in my situation.

i know a bit about the wild, love packing, long hikes that end wherever, can pitch a tent in any weather (getcher mind outta tha gutter), catch & release is fine, catch & cook when i'm hungry. spent 5 years hitching the country in the late '70s/early '80s, & i _really do_ know what "the dunes on the cape" means.

i've been back in New England since the 2004 hurricanes chased me outta West Palm Beach. so i'm thinking, finding you folks during a whimsical google might be a good thing. 

i'm gonna stick around & see what occurs.


----------



## Vortex (May 31, 2006)

Welcome augidog.  I went to WNEC in Springfield.  I loved forest park.


----------



## Ski Diva (Jun 3, 2006)

I've been a member since December (hey, that rhymes!) and never got around to posting on this thread. So here're the details....

Grew up on the Jersey Shore. (Yes, Bruce Springsteen's dad was my bus driver in elementary school. Really. And his current sax player had the locker next to mine in high school. A really nice guy.)

Started skiing in 1968.

Graduated from Syracuse University in 1976, got married,  and moved to PA. 

Worked in advertising in the Philadelphia area. 

Stopped skiing in 1979, and didn't start again til around 1993. (Hey, stuff happens.) Now I'm making up for lost time.

Got a house in Vermont about 3 years ago, where we've been staying (and skiing) half the week during the winter.

Just put my house in PA on the market, and am now preparing to move to VT full time.

And that covers it. Love this site. So glad I found it -- it's great to communicate with other skiers in the Northeast!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 3, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Me and my wife both are, and we started out at Windham as well.




If you guys ever decide to spend a night in West Dover if you ski at Mount Snow be sure to stay at the matterhorn inn.  Joe and Wanda, who own and run the joint are polish and the food and hospitality there show it!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 3, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> If you guys ever decide to spend a night in West Dover if you ski at Mount Snow be sure to stay at the matterhorn inn. Joe and Wanda, who own and run the joint are polish and the food and hospitality there show it!


 
Not crazy bout Mount Snow, but if we do go, it's good to know, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jonni (Jun 8, 2006)

I know that I've posted here for a little while and I finally decided that it was time to post in this thread. My name is Jon and I'm from Sunapee, NH (the town, not the mountain). I work at Mt. Sunapee as a lift foreman. My regular positions up there were top of the Sun Bowl on Saturdays as well as running the Express some days or running the Duckling. I know Mt. Sunapee inside-out, upside-down and backwards. I'm also a full time student at Lyndon State College in Lyndonville, VT, and frequent Burke Mountain between classes. I'm an active member of Snowjournal.com and I'm the Northeast Regional Moderator for Skilifts.org. I'm also the web designer and developer for NELSAP.org. 

I do the usual thing that just about everyone else here does: Ski in winter and hike in summer. I haven't skied all that many places, but I have skied at Mt. Sunapee more times than I can probably count. Most of my hiking experiences are at Ski areas because I'm a bit of an abstract lift photographer. I enjoy anything and everything that has to do with skiing or ski lifts. So basically I'm a lift nut who enjoys skiing and lifts so much that I have turned it into my passion.

Keep ski tips up,
Jon


----------



## zook (Jun 14, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> If you guys ever decide to spend a night in West Dover if you ski at Mount Snow be sure to stay at the matterhorn inn.  Joe and Wanda, who own and run the joint are polish and the food and hospitality there show it!



Thanks for the tip, Beano. I was thinking of visiting Mount Snow next season, so it might come in handy.

I've actually stayed at another Polish inn in Manchester Center this February. I think it's called Toll Road Motor Inn and is located on Route 30 about a mile east from the Rt. 7. Nice place. I stayed there with a group of ~30 other Polish skiers taking a carving course. Cool stuff. We're probably gonna go to Utah again in January - carving & freeride. 

And now I got myself thinking about winter again... Damn!


----------



## JustinHEMI05 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello!

My name is Justin and I live in Upstate Ny. I am from Latrobe PA originally but for the last 8 years have been moving about the NE as a member of the US Navy. As of this writing however, I have only 372 days left! Can't wait. Lets see, I love the outdoors, especially backpacking. One of my very first memories is going into the woods with my dad. I am also a fan of caving and climbing. I enjoy fast cars too. Well thats about it for now! I am looking for people to go backpacking with, particuarly in the Adirondacks. This weekend I am doing the long lake-lake placid portion of the northville placid trail, if anyone wants to tag along.

Justin


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome Justin, We hope to see more of you around here! :beer:


----------



## edgeworker (Jun 16, 2006)

My name is Dean Macgeorge. I`m 48 and I live in Poughkeepsie.
I`m into hiking and camping. I`m a member of the Catskill 3500 club - #1174/ #456winter
4000fter of NH & Adk46er. I`ve been trail stewart for a section of the Devil`s Path on Westkill Mtn. in the catskills for the past 10 yrs. But my main love is telemark skiing. Mainly at Belleayre, Hunter, Mad River Glen & Mt.Washington. I`m addicted.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 16, 2006)

edgeworker said:
			
		

> My name is Dean Macgeorge. I`m 48 and I live in Poughkeepsie.
> I`m into hiking and camping. I`m a member of the Catskill 3500 club - #1174/ #456winter
> 4000fter of NH & Adk46er. I`ve been trail stewart for a section of the Devil`s Path on Westkill Mtn. in the catskills for the past 10 yrs. But my main love is telemark skiing. Mainly at Belleayre, Hunter, Mad River Glen & Mt.Washington. I`m addicted.



Welcome Dean...you're a neighbor; I live in Hopewell Junction.

We are Hunter regulars...I've been a passholder for the last 20 years. 

We ought to hook up for some turns next season or maybe even some hiiking this summer.


----------



## edgeworker (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Jim. I have an automotive repair business on the south end of All Angels Hill Rd near Rt 82. Stop in and say hello.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 16, 2006)

edgeworker said:
			
		

> Thanks Jim. I have an automotive repair business on the south end of All Angels Hill Rd near Rt 82. Stop in and say hello.



I know the area well, I will.


----------



## fisterfam (Jun 26, 2006)

Well,  my name is Mike  I am a soldier from Ft. Hood, Texas.  I joined the forum to help bring outdoor traffic to my website.  See my post in Misc.  I have never been skiing before wouldn't mind learning myself but more or less joined because I have a few hardcore skiers that are also soldiers.  Figured there might be a few people or businesses that might want to put together an annual or one time skiing trip (all expense paid) for a soldier or group of soldiers coming home for R&R or home from Iraq.  I love the outdoors and just being who I am.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jun 26, 2006)

fisterfam said:
			
		

> Figured there might be a few people or businesses that might want to put together an annual or one time skiing trip (all expense paid) for a soldier or group of soldiers coming home for R&R or home from Iraq.



Welcome to the board.  There are programs in place for active duty military at most mountains.  Some let you ski for free for at least part of the season.  Stewart Airbase here is only an hour from the Catskill ski areas and there are MAC flights available for free to active duty military.  You would need to check what other bases they fly to.   


I would be willing to help out with Belleayre Mountain trips next season.


----------



## fisterfam (Jun 26, 2006)

*Yardsaledad....*

That would be great!!  Just what I am looking for.  So that we are not clogging up this new members topic would you please post this in my other topic Take a Soldier Fishing in Misc??  Then people could collaberate there and figure out what they would like to do.  When ever a trip or something is given away or a business contributes then I will put a link to that business or forum in which it was donated.  We are still in the baby phase but I see people jumping on the bandwagon for this site and it will be great for the soldiers and general public alike.  Thanks Mike


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jun 26, 2006)

fisterfam said:
			
		

> So that we are not clogging up this new members topic would you please post this in my other topic Take a Soldier Fishing in Misc??



I think the trips and events forum might be more appropriate with a more accurate title for a ski trip, but I will let Greg(the site owner) jump in with his take on it.


----------



## sandman55 (Jun 26, 2006)

*hi all *

Seems like a very cool site here - lots of like-minded people - good synergy  , good moticons, lol.  Anyway, I'm basically an "engineering burnout" looking for a "better way"... life is too short (at this point in my life, anyway) to just keep doing "9-5" (more like "9-8 + weekends" these days) trading your (my) time for rectangular green pieces of paper just to sustain bills - yuck - sorry, drifting a bit... So I like to do "reps" (long days) at Monadnock and then take it to the whites - this is my latest --> www.pbase.com/sandman555  I don't like tourist-type hiking.  I like (as they say) "going big".  Have a great idea after this last traverse - get up to the shuttle on 302 right when it's supposed to leave, do up the traverse, then go home - all in a slammin' day - whatta ya think ???  A day well spent (literally, lol) and you don't have to burn the time/money for any peripheral days.

look forward to hearing from you :beer: 

all the best to you all,
Sandy


----------



## coen (Jun 28, 2006)

*non residential aliens have landed*

Hi all,

I came to Maine (from the Netherlands) to study glaciers two years ago. The past two winters I've been x country skiing which is very close speed skating I noticed and a lot of fun. Since last year I've started ww kayaking and I really enjoy it. My roll seems to work allright but I wonder if it is very risky to paddle alone. Can anybody say something sensible about this? If it's up to me I'd like to get out there al least twice a week but my buddie can't keep up with this beginners enthusiasm and I've been restricted to once every two weeks. 

Well thanks, its nice to be here


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome Sandy and coen!


----------



## Fe Nunez (Jul 3, 2006)

*New Here*

Hi I'm new here.Im Fe Nunez from Colorado.
A skier for 5 years now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2006)

Fe Nunez said:
			
		

> Hi I'm new here.Im Fe Nunez from Colorado.
> A skier for 5 years now.



Welcome to the boards, Fe Nunez!  Looking forward to talking with you!


----------



## lkerrigan (Jul 7, 2006)

Another newbie here. Leo from Massachusetts. Recently started hiking on Mt Monadnock. Wouldn't been able to do it a year ago have so far lost over 70 lbs ( finally got off the couch). Any recommended trails would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome Leo!


----------



## John84 (Jul 7, 2006)

lkerrigan said:
			
		

> Wouldn't been able to do it a year ago have so far lost over 70 lbs ( finally got off the couch).



Congrats.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, Leo.  70 pounds is impressive.  Keep up the good work and welcome to this little slice of heaven.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on the weight loss Leo!  Try posting your question about which trails to hike in the *Hiking Forum*, you're bound to get more responses in there.


----------



## Coyote Bob (Jul 8, 2006)

*New Member, Coyote Bob*

Hi,

(Hope I'm posting this in the right place- I'm new to this.)

I'm a middle-aged empty-nester who likes to hike in rural New England, preferably in open places with a view. Favorite places are the Whites and Monadnock, which are a long drive from my home in southern CT (where there's almost no place to hike). I also love to hike and backpack out West, especially Wyoming and Utah, where the summer air is dry and the terrain an outdoor person's paradise. 

I raised my son to hike from the time he could walk, and we shared some wonderful adventures in all the above places. Alas, he's grown up and moved away. All my old hiking friends from younger days have developed infirmities that prevent them from hiking. So Dad is now a solo hiker.

The wife (non-hiker) says I should look for some hiking clubs in the area and maybe find some people with similar interests. My principal interests are hiking and photography. I'm also moderately computer-literate. I have other inactive hobbies which have disappeared over the long grind of work and raising a family. 

Does this strike a chord with anyone? Or am I beyond hope? Whaddyah think, folks?

Coyote Bob 
(So-named by co-workers because of my trips out West, "where the coyotes howl.")


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Coyote Bob, this sounds like the place for you.  If you're looking for hike suggestions then post in the *Hiking Forum*, if you've already got a hike planned and are looking for a buddy to hike with post it in the *Trips and Events Forum*, and lastly, once you've done a hike be sure to post a report in the *Hiking Trip Reports Forum* where pictures are always welcome.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm SkiDork.

I don't think I ever posted in here before.

45 years old.

Married to Tyrolean_Skier (a skiing fanatic in the truest sense of the word)

2 Kids:

John (9) - already a better skier than me

Alexandra (5) will be better than me in the next 1 or 2 years.

Oh, yeah - I enjoy skiing.


----------



## Moose (Jul 17, 2006)

Name: Moose

Live: Concord, NH

Likes to: ski, hike, bike

Claim to fame: I've skied with Bob R! :beer:


----------



## Marc (Jul 17, 2006)

Score one for Moose for a great handle.  Even better if it's his real life nickname.














Score a thousand if it's his real life given name.


----------



## kidrice (Jul 17, 2006)

Bored at work and already thinking about snow and stumbled onto this site.  Haven’t taken the time to really check it out, but so far so good.  But I read some of the intros so I feel a little obligated to participate and I’m still bored at work and trying to kill time.

Anyway, 36 yrs old and currently working in the Information Technology field living in the So Cal area.  Ski at the local hills (Bear Mtn) in San Bernardino, but Mammoth has become my second home.  I have been skiing for about 25 yrs, was a patroller for about 10 yrs, but now volunteer as an adaptive ski school instructor on non-powder days of course.  NO FRIENDS ON POWDER DAYS!!

No kids or wife(s)  which makes last minute runs to Mammoth much easier to pull off and less damaging on the wallet and ears.  The last couple of seasons were able to hook up with some locals that showed me some secret stashes and some were definitely sketchy.  Glad I was wearing a brain bucket, but it didn’t have to come into play!!   Mammoth had another huge season, but also a very tough year with all the client and patroller deaths on the hill and the big slide.

Well, that’s my little blurb.  Hope I can add some good info to the site.  Think snow!

Kid


----------



## Vortex (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome moose.  You have to meet Ga2ski along the way.  He is quite the free heel guy.  Close to you also.  Glad your here.  Please add to the hiking  threads.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2006)

Moose said:
			
		

> Name: Moose
> 
> Live: Concord, NH
> 
> ...



Welcome Moose!  Going to have to ski with you some time.  :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2006)

SkiDork said:
			
		

> I'm SkiDork.
> 
> I don't think I ever posted in here before.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Dork, you a skier?


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2006)

Moose said:
			
		

> Likes to: ski, hike, bike


Well then. You should fit in perfectly. Welcome Moose!

Welcome kidrice too!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 18, 2006)

Dork is that a family name?  Welcome:wink:


----------



## Moose (Jul 18, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Please add to the hiking  threads.



Speaking of hiking..Mrs. R mentioned the other day at work about maybe a hike on the 29th. Mrs. Moose is up for it. We climbed Whiteface (in the Whites) a couple Saturdays ago - that's about it since my Gulf of Slides trip in April. Lets try to make it happen.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 19, 2006)

She will be back in today Moose.  Sounds fine.


----------



## johnnymountain (Jul 20, 2006)

*what up good people*

hey all-

just wanted to duck my head in and say hello.  i'm originally from athens, georgia, usa - i've been travelling around for the past seven or eight years.  i was a peace corps volunteer in uzbekistan for two years and after that i lived in sweden, tokyo, and now in israel.  i love hiking and being anywhere that i can't see anything manmade (other than my shoes).  thanks for having me.

best,
johnny


----------



## Vortex (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome and stay safe.  Johnnymountain.


----------



## educey (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello group! Just got back from vacation.  On  June 30 we went up Hunt Trail (Baxter State Park - Katahdin) until the lighting chased us down.  Made is as far as the top of the boulder field.  2.8 inches of rain that day turned Hunt trail into a good sized stream for about a mile.   Next day took AT to Abol Stream Camp ground and called it quits.  Too much gear (too heavy) = foot problems)


----------



## Greg (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome educey!


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 28, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Welcome Dork, you a skier?



Nope - this is a pic of my fave downhill aparatus:


----------



## Thor (Jul 30, 2006)

*Hello Everyone!*

Hello,
my Name ist Thorsten and i am from Germany. I was told about this side from a friend, who is an us-soldier here in Germany. 
I love hiking and snowboarding for many years. my next trip to the austrian alps starts next month in August. 
I will send fotos of my trip.
Greets,
Thor


----------



## skiprob (Aug 1, 2006)

*Greetings*

Hello All,

I have recently joined the 'Zone' and wanted to get rid of that pesky reminder that I have never posted anything yet.

I live just south of Albany NY (Bethlehem) with my wife and three young children.

Besides my day job, I work as a snowsports instructor at Jiminy Peak in MA.  I am PSIA (Poor Skiers Imitating Austrians) Certified Level I Alpine.

I took the gig because I was struggling with how to afford being a skiing family.  I ended up working with some super cool people and have embraced the mountain lifestyle - on a part time basis.  Based on how much I work at keeping us all skiing, I imagine that I would have enough experience to write a book.  I'll call it "Art of the Scam".

Long term, I hope to stave off the negative effects of old age and working in an office until I retire and adopt the lifestyle full time.  This assumes the kids will be able to feed themselves by then.  

Florida is not for me.  

Happy Trails
rob


----------



## JimG. (Aug 1, 2006)

skiprob said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> I have recently joined the 'Zone' and wanted to get rid of that pesky reminder that I have never posted anything yet.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard, sounds like you fit right in.


----------



## Greg (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome skiprob!


----------



## Susie (Aug 3, 2006)

*New member intro*

I just happened on to this forum while searching for information relating to a planned trip in October to the  Maine White Mts.  My husband and I retired and moved from Maine to NC several years ago but return to Maine each summer to enjoy the hiking and, hopefully, cooler weather.  We have done extensive hiking in the Evans and Grafton Notches and always go home with plans for the next trip.  We have also done many hikes in Acadia, another beloved place.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome Skiprob and Susie.


----------



## D&J (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello to all.
My husband, (he's the "D") and I have long been hikers.  We are eagerly awaiting retirement in a few years so that we can hike to our hearts content.  Must admit though that as we have gotten older the overnight hikes become more difficult.  Older joints and bones do like a real bed at night so we tend to do long day hikes and then almost literally crawl into a  motel for the night.  I am an RN, husband is a carpenter and he is also an excellent photographer, of course I may be biased.  I have been reading here, love the site and photographs.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to the site D&J, what areas do you like to hike in?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2006)

D&J said:
			
		

> Hello to all.
> My husband, (he's the "D") and I have long been hikers.  We are eagerly awaiting retirement in a few years so that we can hike to our hearts content.  Must admit though that as we have gotten older the overnight hikes become more difficult.  Older joints and bones do like a real bed at night so we tend to do long day hikes and then almost literally crawl into a  motel for the night.  I am an RN, husband is a carpenter and he is also an excellent photographer, of course I may be biased.  I have been reading here, love the site and photographs.



Welcome.  Looking forward to seeing some of D's pics.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Just joined here, and thought I would say hello.

My name is Matt, I am a 20 year old college student.  I am working on my degree, with the plans of Law Enforcment.

I have been skiing since I was around ten, and will never give it up.  Last year I got a part time  job in th elocal ski shop, which made it possible for me to get out much more than I could have dreamed.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome Hawkshot.  What areas do you like to ski at?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 17, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Welcome Hawkshot.  What areas do you like to ski at?



Last year I skiied Jiminy and Whindam most, just because they were close.  But I like going up into Vermont, just hate the drive.


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome Hawkshot99! Fellow Jiminy skier here....


----------



## Hunter0305 (Aug 26, 2006)

*New here*

:beer: :beer:  Lurked for a while. Member of Epic and TGR, although I realize that should not be used in the same sentence. Spent a few years in alta as a young man, "read gaper" and as an older man,  finding my roots in the NE. No longer at Huntah, but for the time being, content in Northern Vermont. VT is great, but I miss the pow.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome Hunter0305! It's chill here. Probably more like Epic, but we're the best place to discuss NE skiing.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry, missed my turn at my intro, new here, been skiing a long time, just haven't ski'd that much. When I was living in Chicago, my brother lived in SLC and I got a chance to ski Alta with some locals as well as some of the staff, that was well worth remembering. 
Ski'd in Wisconsin, the UP, and I moved out here 2 years ago, and picked up skiing again last year for the first time in well over 7 years. Nasty year to go back to it. 
Anyway, great to see forum like this around, my wife doesn't ski, so I'm kinda stuck doing this alone. Thanks for all the info. Hope to see some of you on the trails.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome Sheik Yerbouti! Great handle, BTW!


----------



## helmetcam (Aug 30, 2006)

Greetings!

Long time lurker, first time poster.  I'm an active member at killingtonzone.com and (to a lesser extent) TGR.


----------



## Marc (Aug 30, 2006)

helmetcam said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.  I'm an active member at killingtonzone.com and (to a lesser extent) TGR.



Ooooh boy.  You're not friends with AndyZ are you?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

Marc said:


> Ooooh boy. You're not friends with AndyZ are you?


 

Hey hey, watch that crap or next time I see you, off the mountain you go!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome helmetcam, I'm glad you decided to join up.


----------



## helmetcam (Aug 31, 2006)

Marc said:


> Ooooh boy.  You're not friends with AndyZ are you?



Sure am. 
And if i didnt' say so he'd push me off the mtn!  :wink:


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Aug 31, 2006)

Greg said:


> Welcome Sheik Yerbouti! Great handle, BTW!



Gracias, it's been a gaming, forum nick since about 1995. Thanks again!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't worry Marc, I am sure those leather undies can withstand getting run over by a smiley face on a bike with training wheels.. :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Welcome helmetcam, I'm glad you decided to join up.


 

Hey Helmetcam is good people, nice to see him here. Just hope he can handle the rowdiness, afterall, he's used to the serenity of KZone.


----------



## Marc (Aug 31, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Don't worry Marc, I am sure those leather undies can withstand getting run over by a smiley face on a bike with training wheels.. :wink:



The old man would have to catch me first....


----------



## Briskies (Sep 4, 2006)

hey guys 
So i am a Student at UVM, i am 20 i have been skiing with the family since i was 3.  I am from Scarborough Maine so i grew up skiing the loaf mostly, making trips to Saddleback and Sundayriver sometimes.  I am a Junior now and freshmen year at UVM i skied Jay peak, sophmore year i skied the Bush and i am planing on skiing at the Bush again this year.  Currently i am in New Zealand sutdying for a smester at the University of Otago.  I have hit up the Remarkables, Cornet Peak, Cadrona, And Treble Cone since i have been here its been nice to ski in july and august.  I am majoring in Recreation management and i am minoring in Business.  So yea and I love skiing and i love Vermont.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Briskies!  Sounds like you'll fit it good around here.  When are you going to be back stateside?


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome Briskies!


----------



## askstowell (Sep 6, 2006)

My nine year old daughter started skiing when we got her into a group lesson at Nashoba in 2004 and quite frankly thought she'd think it was too cold and wouldn't be into it.  Umm, in her first lesson she was zipping all around while all the other kids were falling/couldn't even stand and she was having an absolute blast.  I never skiied and my wife hadn't in 15 years so there was pretty much no history with us...we just thought it would be something fun for her to try.  Within two weeks we supplemented the group lessons with a private lesson and the instructor took her right to the lift as we continued to be, quite frankly, stunned by how quickly she took to it.

So the next year I figured I better learn quick as she wouldn't be able to go off by herself being so young so at 40 I took my first group lessons and within a couple of weeks, her and I were hitting Gunstock, Sunapee, Bretton Woods, Pats Peak, etc.  Must have skiied 35 times my first year.  I just picked it up real easy too and couldn't believe I hadn't done this years ago...I feel like I wasted half my life as this is so much fun!  I truly can see her and I doing this together for years.

So basically last year in her 3rd year skiing, she started racing (GS suit and the whole bit) and will continue it this year.  And my wife and I think back to when she first put the skis on, never thinking that she'd take to it so easily and have so much fun.

Last Saturday we got the bindings mounted on her Rossi Power 9 race skis, turned in her old Rossi Bandit rec skis she skiied and raced on last year (we're still learning and she basically raced on "my first skis" last year!), and picked up her back up/bum around pair, new Volkl Race Tigers, plus new Nordica boots.  Plus I picked up an early Christmas present, new Rossi Zenith/Z5s.  We're hooked!

At present I'm mapping out our winter, from her weekly practices and races, to just time for her and I to bum around various areas, some we've been to in the past and hopefully target one or two we haven't as we try to get to a new one each year.  Seeing also about getting to Sugarbush for the first time over holiday for a race camp for her.  And looking forward to the big Boston Ski Show to see what freebies we can score this year.

So we're basically having a blast and really appreciate forums like this to help learn the ropes!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums askstowell!  Thanks for the introduction.  That's great that your daughter took to skiing that well.

There are lots of knowledgeable folks here that can help you plan your ski vacations.


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome askstowell! great intro!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2006)

askstowell said:


> My nine year old daughter started skiing when we got her into a group lesson at Nashoba in 2004 and quite frankly thought she'd think it was too cold and wouldn't be into it.  Umm, in her first lesson she was zipping all around while all the other kids were falling/couldn't even stand and she was having an absolute blast.  I never skiied and my wife hadn't in 15 years so there was pretty much no history with us...we just thought it would be something fun for her to try.  Within two weeks we supplemented the group lessons with a private lesson and the instructor took her right to the lift as we continued to be, quite frankly, stunned by how quickly she took to it.
> 
> So the next year I figured I better learn quick as she wouldn't be able to go off by herself being so young so at 40 I took my first group lessons and within a couple of weeks, her and I were hitting Gunstock, Sunapee, Bretton Woods, Pats Peak, etc.  Must have skiied 35 times my first year.  I just picked it up real easy too and couldn't believe I hadn't done this years ago...I feel like I wasted half my life as this is so much fun!  I truly can see her and I doing this together for years.
> 
> ...



Welcome!  I started skiing three years ago at age 26.  At first I thought I wasted half of my life by not skiing.  Then I realized that I have more than half of my life ahead of me to get my ski on.  I'm not a Dad yet, but I'm sure all the Aline Zone parents starting there kids on the slopes this year hope their kids take to the sport like your daughter.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

askstowe, can you say Olympics, I know you can!  Hey, really enjoyed  your enthusiasm, welcome and looking forward to reading more from you.


----------



## Jeff Isabelle (Sep 10, 2006)

*47 year old ski junkie....*

  :beer:  Hello everyone, I'm new here this is my 44th year.
In Ottawa we have a few hills near by so I usually ski every day for at least 3 - 6 hours depending on my schedule I stay local or its a planned day trips to; Mont St Anne, Le Massif, Placid, Killington, Tremblant, Mont Sutton, Loaf, Smugglers as the eastern choices or SnowBird, Taos, DeerValley then finish at Whistler if I'm still alive... I would like to get close to 60 days if possible. My best ski days are long gone, which where in 82 - 87 I skied 120 - 180+ days per season. Those days are long gone but with parabolics no problem as I don't push the long boards around anymore. A piece of trivia; the first parabolic prototypes were available but did not catch-on in the early 80's. I tried a pair and used them in training but they shattered, but so did the the other test skis at length (160 - 220cm). I'm glad to be on the parabolics from the beginning as I was skiing on 205, 210, 220's during my 180+ day seasons. So now hopefully I should get my 60 in this year. I'm also using a Skiiers Edge S4 - World Cup Plyometric Power Series Technical ski conditioner for cardio and muscle strengthening. I stopped skiing 40+ outings for 10 years due to a major back operation (a L4-5 microdiscectomy etc...) but now I'm back but its more recreational and I have a camera for capturing subjects for my paintings. I still enjoy skiing just as much as ever... I wish that everyone has a safe  excellent ski season at what ever the levelof skiier you are... All the best!!!!


----------



## Briskies (Sep 10, 2006)

I will be back in the states in november Just intime to contuine the Ski season


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2006)

Jeff Isabelle said:


> :beer:  Hello everyone, I'm new here this is my 44th year.
> In Ottawa we have a few hills near by so I usually ski every day for at least 3 - 6 hours depending on my schedule I stay local or its a planned day trips to; Mont St Anne, Le Massif, Placid, Killington, Tremblant, Mont Sutton, Loaf, Smugglers as the eastern choices or SnowBird, Taos, DeerValley then finish at Whistler if I'm still alive... I would like to get close to 60 days if possible. My best ski days are long gone, which where in 82 - 87 I skied 120 - 180+ days per season. Those days are long gone but with parabolics no problem as I don't push the long boards around anymore. A piece of trivia; the first parabolic prototypes were available but did not catch-on in the early 80's. I tried a pair and used them in training but they shattered, but so did the the other test skis at length (160 - 220cm). I'm glad to be on the parabolics from the beginning as I was skiing on 205, 210, 220's during my 180+ day seasons. So now hopefully I should get my 60 in this year. I'm also using a Skiiers Edge S4 - World Cup Plyometric Power Series Technical ski conditioner for cardio and muscle strengthening. I stopped skiing 40+ outings for 10 years due to a major back operation (a L4-5 microdiscectomy etc...) but now I'm back but its more recreational and I have a camera for capturing subjects for my paintings. I still enjoy skiing just as much as ever... I wish that everyone has a safe  excellent ski season at what ever the levelof skiier you are... All the best!!!!



Wow! Great intro. Seems like you'll have a ton of experience to contribute here. I look forward to your contributions. Welcome!


----------



## Jeff Isabelle (Sep 10, 2006)

*Thanks Greg*

I'm possibly a source of information I guess as I have worked many years locally as a ski technician between graphic design contracts. I've always been busy skiing or getting ready to go... 

I started skiing in the 60's and I'm still going strong. Most friends have no idea that I started skiing in 1963 at the age of 4 as my father was a St. Johns medic back here in those days. That makes me 47 but one cool thing is that you seem able to clip 10+ years off of how you look I always get a good chuckle on this. My father had me in a back pack when I was 3 - 4 years old as he skied each week-end. Then I got my own boards at 4. Dad skied until the mid eighties. He doesn't ski anymore as he was the last of his generation 40's type of skiiers. He used Rousemount boots, Rossignol skis Strato 102, Marker M3 Explomat bindings that barely had a DIN value. Oh 
Yah a 8 foot tether strap to bring'em with you each fall, no ski brakes then.

I started on a similar set-up Dynastar MV5 or Fischer on Lange boots and the same bindings by the mid 70's my after school job was as a ski tech at a local ski shop so needless to say I went wow when I saw the first Marker ski brake and had to have them installed. From then on it only got better as the new equipment started to role in during the late 70's and 80's. I tested the first Hanson and Salomon boots and lots of ski's over the years. The most impressive innovations came gradually then as no one product was a major overnite success. I really liked the day sintered bases and the teflon base technology replaced P-Tex and when boots started using foam injection. Never quite got some of the stuff like scott ski boots or spademan bindings but I had a pair of "The Ski"
a cult item for mogul diehards of the day Jack Taylor and a few other pro skiiers back then.

My favorite things though were bindings. I could ski cranked to 12 -14 DIN (420Lbs tork) as my knees were able to tork out on command anytime not something to try unless your ACL's/knees are very strong. Or I would ski all day with them set to 1 DIN (30lbs) to train, I remember skiiing days of glare ice in the 80's and going for a speed trial on radar with fellow employees when the hills were closed... but thats another story for another day. Its time to jump on my skiers edge.

All the best and bye for now!
  :beer:


----------



## skize (Sep 23, 2006)

*Brand New Skier*

Hello, my name is George and I am 45 and live in Rochester, NY.

Have done lots of cross country sking, but just recently started with downhill.  Spent 3 and a half months in Colorado last winter ('05 - '06) on relocation for work.  So, when in Rome... Decided to give downhill a try.  The family flew out for winter break in Feb. and we went to Steamboat Springs.  WOW, what a great time!!  My wife and I went through 2 full days of lessons, and the kids through 3 full days of the rough rider program.  So, now we are hooked...

To say the least, I was really excited to find a message board that focused on the North East.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome George, like yourself i was out in CO for a few months in the winter, had a good time, hope to see you around the boards..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome, George.  It's always nice to have some more members from the Tri-State Area


----------



## nocomp (Sep 26, 2006)

hi,my nick is nocomp i live in the french alps near chamonix,30 y of social skiing in our mountain,new member here, worker as photographe for a press agency http://www.wooloomooloo.com


----------



## nhski (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi all, 

finally decided to join this forum after lurking around for a bit.  I live in NH.  I am very stoked for the new ski season as i have decided to become a Northern Green Mountain man this season after many seasons of SR being my home mountain.  Got a place up near Jay, so thats where i will be all the time.  Always interested in skiing with others, so shoot me a line if your going to be at Jay anytime this year.  

Dan


----------



## Vortex (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome.  Nhski


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome nhski. You've come to the right place if you're looking to meet up with other like-minded skiers.


----------



## Espi3 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Hi!*

I was just looking for when Magic Mountain theme park would be closed. Have a good day. I'm 38 and I don't ski, sorry.

Espi3 (female):flag:


----------



## Jeff Isabelle (Sep 27, 2006)

*nocomp*, hey great photos I like the 360 panoramic great photos. Chamonix eh??? I'm jealous already Hmmm,(ok I'm over it) but glad for you as its a great area. How are the glaciers doing ?I heard that they are really melting faster these days? Chamonix is the one place I would like to ski in France. 

All the best!
Wha Hooowie!!!


----------



## 56fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Howdy,
Did a little lurking last season.  Hung on the Jay Peak forum - now gone.  Spend Aug & Mar in a small cabin 7 miles from the bottom of the tram at Jay w/ my wife & dog.  We flat water kayak all over the NEK in our tandem.  And, I dig the trees on my 56 Fish in Mar.
Thanks, for having us!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome 56fish!


----------



## Kerovick (Oct 10, 2006)

*Ok enough lurking, time to post*

Hello everyone,

I started skiing when I was in 6th grade at the local hill here in MD (32 now).  I have skiied fairlly regularlly off an on through out all the time (minus the college age years when I couldn't afford it)  3 seasons ago I switched over to skiboards (don't knock 'em there a blast) but I still ski also.  I have a couple trips planned this year that I'm exited about.  Whiteface NY in December and my first ever Colorado trip in march.  I don't know where we are skiing in march yet but I'm sure I'll have fun.  I was at Whiteface last  year for opening day an even thought they only had 1 trail open (excelsior) it was 1000% nicer that my local hill with it's 500ft vertical drop. 

Kero


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome Kerovick!


----------



## Skibum_dan (Oct 10, 2006)

*Hello All*

Hiddee ho,

I'm new to these forums but thought I'd join after surfing the intertrons and finding some comments about the Snow Gods movie. I've been a Meatheads fan for a few years, so I thought I'd throw my $0.02 after posting a brief bio.

Originally from Johnson, Vermont.
Graduated from SMC in 2004, (BA in Spanish, minor in Global Studies)
Live in Colchester
Work in Burlington (Desk job....it's work not skiing. I prefer talking about the later)
Home Mountain since 1994: Smuggs 

Interests other than skiing: Hiking, Mtn Biking, photography, music, disc golf, not working, cooking tasty stuff, which reminds me....I must go make a burrito.

-Dan


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome Skibum_dan!  Sounds like you'll fit in fine here.  Lots of other Meathead fans here.


----------



## krissydog (Oct 16, 2006)

*newbie*

I like backpacking, mountaineering, mt biking, etc. etc.

Glad to be here.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2006)

krissydog said:


> I like backpacking, mountaineering, mt biking, etc. etc.
> 
> Glad to be here.



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## feldmrschl (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, even though I joined way back in 2003, I only posted once then forgot about the forum entirely.

My nick is short for Feldmarschal, German for field marshal, and is the nick I've used since my AOL days years ago, when AOL screen names were limited to 10 characters.  My interests are hiking, skiing, computers, gaming (board and RPGs) and writing.

I'm married and am the father of a 5 year old boy with autism spectrum disorder who also likes to tramp around the woods.  By day, I work as a software engineer for a multinational corporation.  In my free time, I host and moderate a sci-fi forum of Farscape and general sci-fi fans called Barscape, host and code a web site for the Tewksbury Special Education Parent Advisory Council (SpedPAC), and write fiction of various genres.

Oh, and I like to hike when I can.  I also like downhill skiing, but haven't had a chance to go after my son was born.  Of the two, I prefer hiking.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the intro feldmrschl.  Welcome back!


----------



## doxastic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello everyone!  I just moved out east from SLC, UT.  I love snowboarding, boardercross especially.  I love to longboard when there's no snow.  I live in NYC and I'm starting to miss the mountains.  A LOT!  But, there'll be great riding back here.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forums doxastic.  What made you move East, work?


----------



## doxastic (Oct 18, 2006)

School.  I tried to talk them into moving it to SLC, UT.  But, they wouldn't do it.    I even told them about how good the snow is and everything.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2006)

doxastic said:


> School.  I tried to talk them into moving it to SLC, UT.  But, they wouldn't do it.    I even told them about how good the snow is and everything.




Some people just don't know what's good for them.


----------



## noodles (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi to all, hope to get to know a few of you, I will be coming to the U,S in feb, 07 going to Killington, hope to have a great holiday and make some new friends along the way, and some great times on the hill boardin and some even better times after the hill fun,

I'm Glyn, 43 going on 18 haha when i get a board on! 
Cheers, hope to hear from anyone who might be up for a laugh and a get together feb 6-16

bye for now Noodles,


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> Hi to all, hope to get to know a few of you, I will be coming to the U,S in feb, 07 going to Killington, hope to have a great holiday and make some new friends along the way, and some great times on the hill boardin and some even better times after the hill fun,
> 
> I'm Glyn, 43 going on 18 haha when i get a board on!
> Cheers, hope to hear from anyone who might be up for a laugh and a get together feb 6-16
> ...



Welcome to the boards, 'mate.  

I was in Scotland for a year...studied at St. Andrews.  Did some dry skiing, but am glad to be back in the mountains of VT.  Definitely keep us posted about your trip.  Many folks in here are Killington regulars.


----------



## mad-snow-boarder (Oct 22, 2006)

*mad-snow-boarder*

Yo dude's Im not to good at an intro, so here goes lol.
Im in killington first time Jan 6th at 9pm. from sunny bermuda working at the moment but live in Scotland I'm 44 and like a laugh. I'm here to board I have done europe for the the last 20years skiing and boarding for the last 10 years board's only. What is it like there am i the oldest boarder on the mountain, I know I am not the worsed? so you young boys pick me up when i fall lol, and thow the snow up at me if I do. Hay dudes I am there for a good time hope it lives up to europe. Ho yes is there a 30 s club there?:flame: so i know where not to go :wink:  later dudes long way off now. "I may not always be perfect but i am always me. life is too short ...so kiss slowly.. laugh insanely ... love truly ... and forgive quickly ." 
Point it down
john


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forums mad-snow-boarder!  How long are you going to be in the States for?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 29, 2006)

*FNG (Freakin New Guy)*

Hey everybody,

I'm Mike, I am 20 years old and I have skiied for 17 of those 20 years. Anyone from around Milton? I grew up there, so I went to blue hills quite often. I was an avvid skiier, but I have only  been able to go on 1 ski trip in the last 3 years, that was December of 04' and it was 20 below, so it SUCKED!!! But besides the recent lapses in skiing, I have skiied at pretty much every mountain in New England (notice I said mountain, not hill, so that excludes pretty much all the "resorts" in mass). Killington is my favorite, followed close by Mount Snow.

I've tried snowboarding, but I wasn't very good at it, and I am too impatient and I don't like the bunny slopes so I went back to skiing. 

I love moguls, even though I am not very good at going through them fast. Devils fiddle is up there as one of my favorite trails. Anyones else enjoy that trail?

I still have straight ski's, I never cared for the shaped ones. 

After high school, I joined the Marines. I was stationed at Pendleton, and then I got sent to Fallujah, Iraq, which is where I am now.  Yes they have internet, and they loosened up the restrictions, so now I can access this site. I want to keep informed on whats happening at the ski resorts in New England, because I plan on skiing there when I come home on leave. 

I am supposed to leave here in a few months, and go back to Camp Pendleton (which is in California) I am hoping to make a trip to Bear and Mammoth Mountain, those are really the only ski resorts than are even somewhat close to where I am stationed. Anyone skiied there before?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forums llamborghinii.  Thanks for everything you are doing for us over there right now!  Stay safe, these hills will be here when you get back!


----------



## NJchick (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey ya'll... I frequent Huntermtn.net under a different alias, but here's my scoop.. 32, just bought a house in Northwestern NJ -15 mins from Mountain creek with my fiance and 2 schnauzers.  Been skiing only a couple years and mostly at Hunter. We've previously been in a share house - but with our upcoming wedding and new home, we're stuck in NJ this winter  - other than day trips to visit our Hunter friends. We'll get some turns in at Mountain Creek - so if anyone's up in these parts - please let me know!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 30, 2006)

NJchick said:


> Hey ya'll... I frequent Huntermtn.net under a different alias, but here's my scoop.. 32, just bought a house in Northwestern NJ -15 mins from Mountain creek with my fiance and 2 schnauzers.  Been skiing only a couple years and mostly at Hunter. We've previously been in a share house - but with our upcoming wedding and new home, we're stuck in NJ this winter  - other than day trips to visit our Hunter friends. We'll get some turns in at Mountain Creek - so if anyone's up in these parts - please let me know!



Is that you chrissymonkey?

Welcome aboard regardless!


----------



## NJchick (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes - the one and only!


----------



## Brettski (Oct 30, 2006)

NJchick said:


> We'll get some turns in at Mountain Creek - so if anyone's up in these parts - please let me know!



Not to be too negative...but that'll never happen


----------



## NJchick (Oct 30, 2006)

Brettski said:


> Not to be too negative...but that'll never happen




I figured as much, but it was still worth a shot.


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 30, 2006)

Brettski said:


> Not to be too negative...but that'll never happen





NJchick said:


> I figured as much, but it was still worth a shot.



However, a Hunter outing will always be welcome...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2006)

NJchick said:


> We'll get some turns in at Mountain Creek - so if anyone's up in these parts - please let me know!


 


Brettski said:


> Not to be too negative...but that'll never happen


 

Hey hey, slow down, I'm about an hour away from MC. Although it is unlikely that I would ski there, you never know. I actually have friends that live about 10 min from the mountain and they are the first ones to talk me into skiing, at MC


----------



## Marc (Oct 31, 2006)

NJchick said:


> Hey ya'll... I frequent Huntermtn.net under a different alias, but here's my scoop.. 32, just bought a house in Northwestern NJ -15 mins from Mountain creek with my fiance and 2 schnauzers.  Been skiing only a couple years and mostly at Hunter. We've previously been in a share house - but with our upcoming wedding and new home, we're stuck in NJ this winter  - other than day trips to visit our Hunter friends. We'll get some turns in at Mountain Creek - so if anyone's up in these parts - please let me know!



Pics? 


You're going to want to dump that guy.  Clearly I'm better choice.


----------



## Marc (Oct 31, 2006)

llamborghinii said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I'm Mike, I am 20 years old and I have skiied for 17 of those 20 years. Anyone from around Milton? I grew up there, so I went to blue hills quite often. I was an avvid skiier, but I have only  been able to go on 1 ski trip in the last 3 years, that was December of 04' and it was 20 below, so it SUCKED!!! But besides the recent lapses in skiing, I have skiied at pretty much every mountain in New England (notice I said mountain, not hill, so that excludes pretty much all the "resorts" in mass). Killington is my favorite, followed close by Mount Snow.
> 
> ...



Thanks for everything mang.  Watch your arse over there.  Next time you're around NE, if you make it to an AZ outing, I'm buying your apres drinks.


----------



## FridayHiker (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi, all.

I'm new here; I'm fairly private on-line so won't get too specific, but will say that I live in the Whites and get out hiking any time I can on Fridays when the kids are at school and my DH is at work, since I have the day off.  I'm entirely a day-hiker, avoid torrential downpours whenever possible, and do most of my hiking from May to November.  I may give winter hiking a go sometime, but not until I'm able to afford proper equipment.  We do some downhill and X-country skiing, so at least we get out in the winter.  Just not hiking.

Glad to be here.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 7, 2006)

FridayHiker said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I'm new here; I'm fairly private on-line so won't get too specific, but will say that I live in the Whites and get out hiking any time I can on Fridays when the kids are at school and my DH is at work, since I have the day off.  I'm entirely a day-hiker, avoid torrential downpours whenever possible, and do most of my hiking from May to November.  I may give winter hiking a go sometime, but not until I'm able to afford proper equipment.  We do some downhill and X-country skiing, so at least we get out in the winter.  Just not hiking.
> 
> Glad to be here.



Glad to have you!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Friday hiker.  The Whites happen to be a favorite of mine as well. If you ever do want to meet some hikers from here in your area MTN magic does alot of group hikes.  He is from Lancaster I think.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2006)

FridayHiker said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I'm new here; I'm fairly private on-line so won't get too specific, but will say that I live in the Whites and get out hiking any time I can on Fridays when the kids are at school and my DH is at work, since I have the day off.  I'm entirely a day-hiker, avoid torrential downpours whenever possible, and do most of my hiking from May to November.  I may give winter hiking a go sometime, but not until I'm able to afford proper equipment.  We do some downhill and X-country skiing, so at least we get out in the winter.  Just not hiking.
> 
> Glad to be here.



Welcome!


----------



## FridayHiker (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Welcome Friday hiker.  The Whites happen to be a favorite of mine as well. If you ever do want to meet some hikers from here in your area MTN magic does alot of group hikes.  He is from Lancaster I think.



Thanks!  That's good to know.  But are they on Fridays?  :lol:


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome! I think we all agree with your philosophy of avoiding torrential downpours.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 8, 2006)

FridayHiker said:


> Thanks!  That's good to know.  But are they on Fridays?  :lol:


.


All summer long MTN magic posted day and group hikes and yes some were on Friday's.  Granted they were vacation days, but just poke around the hiking side,  Mike P, Michael J, Mtn Magic Silent Cal, all put up when they are out.  I have hiked with Silent Cal and Michael P at their invite in the past.  fun relaxed guys.  Hard not to be happy in the Whites.


----------



## Jay's Dip Powcher (Nov 9, 2006)

Just a quick hello to all, very cool video clips from some trips and great discussions to hold me over for the next couple of weeks to the natural snow falls. Hope to come in more this winter but may be busy playing in the white stuff!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forums JDP.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 9, 2006)

Jay's Dip Powcher said:


> Just a quick hello to all, very cool video clips from some trips and great discussions to hold me over for the next couple of weeks to the natural snow falls. Hope to come in more this winter but may be busy playing in the white stuff!



Hey whats up JDP. Are you a skiier, or a snowboarder?


----------



## Jay's Dip Powcher (Nov 10, 2006)

llamborghinii said:


> Hey whats up JDP. Are you a skiier, or a snowboarder?




Hey , I am a skiier, toned down a bit now with two young boys. One of my boys the oldest of 5 is skiing and doing awesome so we get the threedom pass. When I can I get up to Jay Peak for a little east coast powder and to just get excercise......


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi to all the forum members.I just found this site today and am pretty excited about a quality ski forum.Looking forward to interacting with other snow lovers in the know! 
SIKSKIER


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2006)

SIKSKIER said:


> Hi to all the forum members.I just found this site today and am pretty excited about a quality ski forum.Looking forward to interacting with other snow lovers in the know!
> SIKSKIER



Welcome SIKSKIER! Where are you from? Where do you normally ski?


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 13, 2006)

I never knew this thread was here and since this is my 100th post i figure I'd introduce myself. 
I'm a law student at Rutgers newark but I'm from philadelphia. Live with  great GF that got me into downhill skiing and converted me from X/C which my parents do. Mom refuses to believe that downhill skiing is safe after she tore up her ankle at greek peak in the 70's. 
Anyway love the forum, love skiing. 
My "home Mountain" is prob. whiteface since that's where I've spent the bulk of my time skiing. If you include trips with family over the last 20 years to go cross country skiing and summer camp in the adirondacks I would say that LP is like my second home. 
Also spend a great deal of time skiing belleayre. 
Anyway...hope it snows soon.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome SIKSKIER!

It feels a little strange to welcome you, ajl50, because you've been around for awhile already.  Well, welcome anyway...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 17, 2006)

ajl50 said:


> I never knew this thread was here and since this is my 100th post i figure I'd introduce myself.
> I'm a law student at Rutgers newark but I'm from philadelphia. Live with  great GF that got me into downhill skiing and converted me from X/C which my parents do. Mom refuses to believe that downhill skiing is safe after she tore up her ankle at greek peak in the 70's.
> Anyway love the forum, love skiing.
> My "home Mountain" is prob. whiteface since that's where I've spent the bulk of my time skiing. If you include trips with family over the last 20 years to go cross country skiing and summer camp in the adirondacks I would say that LP is like my second home.
> ...



Hey welcome ajil50, even though you've been here longer than i have......

Wow your Rutgers are doing pretty well this season, I don't think anyone saw that coming


----------



## Morewood (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi All,

Just wanted to introduce myself...I've been lurking for a week or so and finally took the plunge and registered. Looks like a good group of guys and gals on the boards.

I've been skiing since I was three and I'm now 34...used to manage a ski market back in the day and grew up on the slopes of Mohawk, Big Birch (thunder ridge now) and Okemo. Currently own a condo a Okemo which my wife and I rent out for the season as we went for the little one (19 month old son) to get a little older. Hopefully next season I'll get him on the slopes at thunder ridge...just 10 minutes from my house.(seasom pass for $199 can't beat that for some after work turns) I plan on hitting Okemo for a week...in the rental agreement that we have for the 7th-12th of Feb...going to hit Mad River if the conditons are ok and then out for 4 days at Snowbird and Alta... Would like to hit Hunta' a few times on Mondays or Tuesdays...so maybe I'll see you on the slopes...I'll be decked out in Rossi gear...still one of the perks from being an inside rep back in the day.

Cheers and here's to a cold and snowy season


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome again Morewood, thanks for taking the time to introduce yourself!


----------



## Morewood (Nov 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Welcome again Morewood, thanks for taking the time to introduce yourself!



I see your in Torrington...maybe I'll see you on the hill sometime...thanks again...great site


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2006)

Morewood said:


> I see your in Torrington...maybe I'll see you on the hill sometime...thanks again...great site



Join us Wednesday nights at Sundown this season:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/8662-weekly-sundown-night-skiing-gathering.html


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2006)

Morewood said:


> I see your in Torrington...maybe I'll see you on the hill sometime...thanks again...great site



Yup, as Greg said you can mostly catch me at Sundown...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> Welcome SIKSKIER! Where are you from? Where do you normally ski?



    Sorry about being slow on the keyboard Greg.I am a 30+ year passholder at Cannon Mt.I would be your typical Cannon high speed criuser but I do make trips every year to BC for deep snowcat pow skiing.I like it all!!Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 20, 2006)

K!


----------



## Morewood (Nov 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> Join us Wednesday nights at Sundown this season:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/8662-weekly-sundown-night-skiing-gathering.html



Cool I may be down for that...I have a pass to Thunder Ridge...10 minutes from my house but I want to check out the seeded bump run at Sundown. Now it needs to get cold so we can do some local skiing!


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 20, 2006)

Just saw this thread, so I figured I'd introduce myself as well...

I live in Central NJ, I'm 14, and I've been skiing for 10 years or so.

I usually ski:
Blue Mt in PA (good snow and vert, night skiing, and it's only 45mins), Hunter and Killington. Sometimes Montage/Sno Mountain as well, because a friend of mine has been involved there for a long time so I get free tickets and some other perks.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forums millerm277.  At 14 you're definitely one of our youngest members!  It's nice to have some young folks to offset all the old fogeys in here...


----------



## aveski2000 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I’m at my computer wearing my new ski boots (Salomon X-Wave 8 ) in preparation to get out skiing for the first time in over ten years. I plan to get out next Sunday. A friend is letting me use a pair of Volkl P50’s. I’m getting psyched, although a little apprehensive. I am a 52-year-old male who lives in Portland ME and mountain bikes year round, so I’m in fairly good shape, although I have a feeling I’ll be using a somewhat different muscle group. I used to ski everything at the Loaf and Sunday River, so hopefully it will come back quickly. I also picked up a good deal, on Craiglist, for a Ski Maine Passbook, so I’ll be out quite a bit. I’ll probably ski with my mountain biking buddies. Hope to meet and ski with some of you. I might know some of you from mountain biking.

Avram


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forums aveski2000!  I'm sure you'll pick it up again quick.  Feel free to ask any questions that you might have.  We have quite a few ME regulars, check out the Trips and Events Forum to see if anyone else is going to be skiing when you are.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 9, 2006)

aveski2000 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m at my computer wearing my new ski boots (Salomon X-Wave 8 ) in preparation to get out skiing for the first time in over ten years. I plan to get out next Sunday. A friend is letting me use a pair of Volkl P50’s. I’m getting psyched, although a little apprehensive. I am a 52-year-old male who lives in Portland ME and mountain bikes year round, so I’m in fairly good shape, although I have a feeling I’ll be using a somewhat different muscle group. I used to ski everything at the Loaf and Sunday River, so hopefully it will come back quickly. I also picked up a good deal, on Craiglist, for a Ski Maine Passbook, so I’ll be out quite a bit. I’ll probably ski with my mountain biking buddies. Hope to meet and ski with some of you. I might know some of you from mountain biking.
> 
> Avram



I hope you have the bindings on those Volkl's professionally adjusted to your boots. It would suck if you injured yourself the first time out. Welcome.:-D


----------



## aveski2000 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks. I had the bindings adjusted. I even bought a helmet.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 10, 2006)

aveski2000 said:


> Thanks. I had the bindings adjusted. I even bought a helmet.



Good move


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I hope you have the bindings on those Volkl's professionally adjusted to your boots. It would suck if you injured yourself the first time out. Welcome.:-D



I've had some experience with "professionals" which causes me to trust myself to get everything correct long before I would trust one of these "professional."


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 11, 2006)

*Greetings from a potential eastern skier*

Unlike most of you, I've never really skied in the east (one night at some mid atlantic resort near DC doesn't really count).  I grew up in Idaho and now live in San Francisco (ski in Tahoe, for the most part).  Next year I might end up having to move to New York City for a few years, so I'm spending a little time acquainting myself with how the other half of snow country lives.  Any input/advice/recommendations would be greatly appreciated, particularly from people with experience living in Manhattan and somehow figuring out the logistics to make it to the mountains on a semi-regular basis.

Thanks!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 11, 2006)

ta&idaho said:


> Unlike most of you, I've never really skied in the east (one night at some mid atlantic resort near DC doesn't really count).  I grew up in Idaho and now live in San Francisco (ski in Tahoe, for the most part).  Next year I might end up having to move to New York City for a few years, so I'm spending a little time acquainting myself with how the other half of snow country lives.  Any input/advice/recommendations would be greatly appreciated, particularly from people with experience living in Manhattan and somehow figuring out the logistics to make it to the mountains on a semi-regular basis.
> 
> Thanks!



Bring alot of snow with you; package it, put it
 in your suitcases and carry on luggage!

And welcome aboard.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 11, 2006)

ta&idaho said:


> Unlike most of you, I've never really skied in the east (one night at some mid atlantic resort near DC doesn't really count).  I grew up in Idaho and now live in San Francisco (ski in Tahoe, for the most part).  Next year I might end up having to move to New York City for a few years, so I'm spending a little time acquainting myself with how the other half of snow country lives.  Any input/advice/recommendations would be greatly appreciated, particularly from people with experience living in Manhattan and somehow figuring out the logistics to make it to the mountains on a semi-regular basis.
> 
> Thanks!



I think you have to own a car if you want to go up semi-regularly


----------



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2006)

ta&idaho said:


> Unlike most of you, I've never really skied in the east (one night at some mid atlantic resort near DC doesn't really count). I grew up in Idaho and now live in San Francisco (ski in Tahoe, for the most part). Next year I might end up having to move to New York City for a few years, so I'm spending a little time acquainting myself with how the other half of snow country lives. Any input/advice/recommendations would be greatly appreciated, particularly from people with experience living in Manhattan and somehow figuring out the logistics to make it to the mountains on a semi-regular basis.
> 
> Thanks!


 

FYI, I live about 5 miles outside of NYC and make it to the slopes just about every weekend from as early as late October until May. There's others here that do the same. For me, majority of the trips are to VT on weekends which is about a 250 mile ride.


----------



## SkiFirst (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello all..New member here.. Just came across this board and glad i found it. Love to talk about and hear other stories about skiing. Esp. here on the east coast.  I try to ski at least 6-10 times a year. So i look forward to seeing everyone on the slopes and here on the board.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forums ta&idaho and SkiFirst!

What areas to you usually ski at SkiFirst?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Welcome to the forums ta&idaho and SkiFirst!
> 
> What areas to you usually ski at SkiFirst?


 
Shouldn't that be "Which area do you usually SkiFirst?"


----------



## SkiFirst (Dec 12, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Welcome to the forums ta&idaho and SkiFirst!
> 
> What areas to you usually ski at SkiFirst?



Since most of my trips are only day trips and living in NJ i do not have much of a choice. I go to camelback in Pa alot. I go to hunter/windham once or twice a year. And each year i take a week long trip. This year i am just going to Stratton Vt. I would fly out west which i have done in the past but since my wife and i had a baby girl over the summer there will be no flying this year. But i hope to get out west once again next year.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Shouldn't that be "Which area do you usually SkiFirst?"



:smash:


----------



## Deviations (Dec 13, 2006)

*Hello*

Just posting to say hello.  

I'm from the midwest, but can't find a decent forum centered there.  I grew up skiing in the 70's and took a 15 year break (my wife does not ski).  I come from a race & bumps background.  Shaped skis are a bit new and the wide stance I see today is disconcerting to say the least.
Anyhow, good to be back on snow.

Deviations


----------



## JimG. (Dec 13, 2006)

Deviations said:


> Just posting to say hello.
> 
> I'm from the midwest, but can't find a decent forum centered there.  I grew up skiing in the 70's and took a 15 year break (my wife does not ski).  I come from a race & bumps background.  Shaped skis are a bit new and the wide stance I see today is disconcerting to say the least.
> Anyhow, good to be back on snow.
> ...



Welcome aboard!

I started skiing in the early/mid 60's and I know what you mean about how equipment has changed. But you'll learn to love it!


----------



## C2H5OH (Dec 14, 2006)

*my turn to introduce*

Hi everyone, 

After being in a coma for 3 years I'm back to this forum. Since 2003 I moved from Brooklyn to Northern NJ, being 1 hour close to skiing. My regular ski season is 20-30 days mostly spent in NY, Whiteface being favorite. These are mountains where I've been so far, in the order of preference:

Whiteface
Gore
Windham
Hunter
Belleayre
Plattekill
Mt Peter

Sugarbush
Mount Snow
Ascutney
Stowe
Pico
Killington

Ski Campgaw, NJ

----------------------------
Denis


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome, or should I say welcome back, C2H5OH!


----------



## NeverSummer8 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Hello*

My name is Brendan, I'm 14 years old. I have been snowboarding now for about 5 years and it has become a huge part of my life. My friend Brayden (SnowRider) told me about the site so i decided to check it out. I think it's cool how people who love to ski and ride can just talk about it rather than trying to start a conversation with someone at school who has no idea/could care less about what I am saying. Hopefully I will stick with this and post alot of reports and meet some new people.


----------



## SnowRider (Dec 18, 2006)

hey brendan great to have u here on A-zone...no longer am i the only one in school who is on a ski forum!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome Brendan!


----------



## Skibum_dan (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome Brenden. Don't worry about being a youngin' on these forums. Skiing/thinking about skiing, (or riding) brings out the teenager in us all.


----------



## Goblin84 (Dec 25, 2006)

hey all, im new around here too.  Just moved from Canton, NY (middle of no where upstate NY) to Manchester, NH so I am trying to learn all of the NH ski areas.  Actually trying to learn New England in general.  I kinda just picked up and moved for the heck of it but that a whole nother story.

I have mostly skied at Jays, Smuggs, Whiteface, and the loaf (aka sugarloaf).  Still getting into skiing again, have been a hardcore swimmer for years (takes up most of my winter) but after a few shoulder operations and still one more to come after this ski season that career is over.  

Thats me in a nutt shell


----------



## bvibert (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Goblin.  Thanks for the intro.  There's several active members in that area of NH so don't be afraid to ask any questions you might have..


----------



## JimG. (Dec 26, 2006)

You're in the right place Goblin.


----------



## jviss (Jan 1, 2007)

*New member intro*

Hi, I'm John, a casual, vacation skier with a renewed interest.  I'm trying NASTAR at Wachusett this year, Monday night; never did this before,  hoping to actually finish a race before my 50th B-day in Feb.

Went to Wachusett 12/30 in the p.m., had a little trouble with the light - any recommendations for goggle lenses for night skiing?

Regards,

jv


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2007)

jviss said:


> Hi, I'm John, a casual, vacation skier with a renewed interest.



Careful. Posting here may get you more obsessed than you planned!



jviss said:


> Went to Wachusett 12/30 in the p.m., had a little trouble with the light - any recommendations for goggle lenses for night skiing?



I prefer clear. Welcome, JV!


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 2, 2007)

jviss said:


> Went to Wachusett 12/30 in the p.m., had a little trouble with the light - any recommendations for goggle lenses for night skiing?




Clear goggles are best for night, save the tinted ones for the day


----------



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2007)

Goblin welcome.  You might want to try Pats peak. Very close and has decent night skiing.  If you get your post count up....  You are able to get discounts there also. 

 We have a race team that meets atr Pats on Monday nights.  Ga2ski and myself are nh folk. Welcome.


----------



## C2H5OH (Jan 5, 2007)

*new avatar*

got myself a new avatar, representing ethanol molecule, picture found on wikipedia


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2007)

*Howdy*

Hi, New to the boards after lurking for a bit. My name is Jens (pr. yence) 38 years old and a graphic designer. I grew up in Maine and consider Sugarloaf my home mountain even though I don't get up that often. I moved to Leominster last year (05) and have adopted Wachusett and I'm racing in the night league this year.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> My name is Jens (pr. yence)



Scandinavian?  Welcome to the boards.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2007)

East German in my case. My dad is from a part of Germany that is Poland now.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> East German in my case. My dad is from a part of Germany that is Poland now.



Ahhh, Like Pomerania?  I'm assuming your Dad was born before 1945 then.  Very interesting.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2007)

Breslau (now Wroclaw) part of Lower Silesia. Yup my dad was born in 1930 and was teen when WWII ended. He and his mother escaped soviet occupation to Munich and then on to NY. He's got some good stories about stealing food from russians and fishing with hand grenades.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow imagine being 15 years old and your hometown is no longer in the same country???  So he went from East Germany (Poland), to Bavaria, to NY to Maine.  What a life.  Welcome...don't be a stranger, we're a good group here.


----------



## walkerd2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi There!

I've been a lurker at this site for a while, but am happy to become a productive member of the forum (I hope)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome walkerd2!  Are you a hiker or a skier... or both?


----------



## walkerd2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hiker first, Snowboarder 2nd

Really I just like being in the mountains, and pretty much enjoy anything that goes along with it


----------



## Skibum_dan (Jan 16, 2007)

walkerd2 said:


> Hiker first, Snowboarder 2nd
> 
> Really I just like being in the mountains, and pretty much enjoy anything that goes along with it



Well said. 
Being in the mountains just feels right, no matter what you're doing.


----------



## CorduroyKatie (Jan 19, 2007)

*New Member*

I have been using AZ to get through these very long weeks which have been way too warm for my family...Finally have got around to posting.  The AZ forum is fantastic - only thing is I would love to see more women participating!  As a 40 year old mom I have so far skied the Swiss Alps the French Pyrennees, Le Massif and Mont St Anne, along with Stowe, Stratton,Okemo, Killington as a "vacation" skier.  Thanks to very accomplished skiing friends who introduced us to Berkshire East I am now skiing every weekend with the whole family.  We have clocked in 13 days on the snow this year so far!  I am now getting lots of help with my technique in hopes of keeping up with a 10 year old just starting out on the Race Team.  I can't say enough about how much we love Berkshire East.  It has made my whole family absolutely passionate about skiing. It is hands down our favorite place to ski!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome CorduroyKatie!  Sounds like you're a pretty serious skier...  You should fit right in here!  There are some woman around, I think they tend to get scared off or something though.  Maybe if you hang around they'll come back. 

I've only skied BEast once, unfortunately with marginal conditions.  I'd love to get back there sometime soon though, hopefully with more snow and more open terrain!


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey. I'm Adam and I'm an alcoholi....wait a minute... I'm Adam and I'm a _snowboarder_... That's it. Not really that new here but I never made a formal post. Home mountain is Belleayre in the Catskills. I used to go to camp in the Adirondacks up until last year so I know the area pretty well, by canoe and hiking. This is my 70th post already, jeez!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the intro Adam, and if I haven't said so already... Welcome!


----------



## Evmo (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi.

I just joined this group today.  I work for a new company called liftopia (www.liftopia.com) that is trying to help ski resorts and skiers by allowing for online sales of discount lift tickets, and the ability to allow resorts to adjust price points up and down in response to weather, snow, and other demand related issues.

I grew up skiing the northeast, went to college in ME (colby), and now live in San Francisco, but ski on the east a couple times each season.  I have been skiing for about 20 years, love skiing everywhere, whether it be Tucks or Squaw, and love the dedication to skiing that east coast skiers have, regardless of ehem, snow.

Have fun out there, here is to some more snow!

E


----------



## CjS (Jan 19, 2007)

Howdy all.  Found these forums a couple weeks ago when i was looking for a good snow community.  Cool place, a lot of local people from what i can tell which is very cool :beer: 

A little bit about myself:
Been living in the NW Hills since i was wee lad and ive always been about the outdoors.  Fishing, Camping and the likes.  I work doing phone sales even though i have a degree in Multimedia Web Authoring.  Go figure lol.  Ive only been riding for one season (dabbled a little in high school) which was last season, so im still new.  But anyways, just thought id introduce myself, look forward to posting around here.

-Cj


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome again CjS.  There's bunch of us that try to make regular meet-ups at Sundown on Wednesday nights.  Stop by and join us one time.  You'll find threads posted in the Trips and Events Forum when someone will be there...


----------



## east coast ripper (Jan 25, 2007)

hey everybody, my name is scott, i have been skimming over posts on this site since october when i found it.  finally decided to join so i could throw in my 2 cents from time to time.  a little background info:  27yrs old, live in massena and work for general motors.  mountain i would call home is whiteface, even though it is an hour and a half away from me.  since tupper closed, its the next logical choice as titus just doesnt have much to offer for people who aren't beginners.  been skiing since i was 8yrs old.  took a little break of only skiing a couple times a season while i was going through the snowmobile phase.  that died a couple yrs ago when we just dont get the snow to warrant paying for those machines imo.  anyway, been back skiing full time(3 days a week) for about 2 seasons now.  took a little time to get the legs back into shape, but its like riding a bike.... it comes back. i would consider myself a very strong advanced skier.  i dont like to use the term expert as that is a strong word, and there is no clear cut definition of what a expert is. i like to ski challenging trails, and have been all over vermont and NH.  but make the most trips to whiteface.  can pretty much ski any kind of trail with confidence.  wilderness at whiteface is a challenge for me when it is in top mogul shape.  i would say mogul runs in general are the toughest for me, as many of you would probably agree.  i can ski alot of them fairly well, but when i get on one with huge moguls and steep pitch like wilderness, i can get thrown out of my line easier than i would like.  never been out west, but have a trip planned to jackson hole in the beginning of march.  looking very forward to that, and can't wait to see the crazy terrain out there.  anyway, just wanted to say hi and get a post under my belt


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome east coast ripper.  Thanks for the thorough introduction!  Sounds like you should fit in good around here.


----------



## Paul (Jan 26, 2007)

j/k... Hi all. Welcome.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi. I just signed up and I've been thumbing through the forum.
I'm new(first winter) to the NE area and would like to try skiing. I don't think I can compare skiing to any other activity I enjoy doing? But, I don't mind a little bit of adventure. I'm from the Manchester, NH area and looking for some advice on a local ski place for an introduction to skiing lesson.

Is it true what I'm hearing, has it been a bad winter?


----------



## hammer (Jan 29, 2007)

Vicki said:


> I'm from the Manchester, NH area and looking for some advice on a local ski place for an introduction to skiing lesson.


Welcome to the boards...

Best place for you to start with a lesson would be Pats Peak...you can get set up with a complete package that includes a lift ticket for the lower portion of the hill.  Real good value for first-timers IMO.

It _was_ a bad winter until MLK weekend, but I think that things are picking up and should only get better...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome Vicki.  Thanks for posting in our introduction thread.  You'll probably get more responses to your specific questions if you post them in the Skiing Forum.

To answer one question; Yes it had been a bad winter, weather wise, up until recently.  Things have been shaping up lately though.


----------



## Paul (Jan 29, 2007)

hammer said:


> Welcome to the boards...
> 
> Best place for you to start with a lesson would be Pats Peak...you can get set up with a complete package that includes a lift ticket for the lower portion of the hill.  Real good value for first-timers IMO.
> 
> It _was_ a bad winter until MLK weekend, but I think that things are picking up and should only get better...



I agree with the blunt object. Pat's has really good snowmaking and grooming. The trips we've made there from CT have been worth the 3 hour drive. I can also vouch for the instruction, My wife, kid, and myself are all at different levels, and all had really positive experiences with the staff. Read-up on some trail reports, Pat's has quite a few good ones especially since it has handled the poor Winter rather well.

Oh yeah, Welcome aboard...noOb!11!!!!1!!!one!!!!11!!eleventy!1!!!!


----------



## Skibum_dan (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome Vicki....to the forum and to skiing. 
I can't suggest any places near you but I would suggest sniffing out as many beginners package deals, lessons, discounts/deals as you can. At first it might not seem worth throwing down a lot of $$$ for something that you're not good at yet. A little instruction can go a long way though. Besides, learning something new is fun any way. 
This was a slow starting winter but all's good now.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey buddies...

Just want to introduce myself.  

I am 31 from Boston, and currently a Grad Student at Brandeis and work full time.  Been skiing since I was 8 and love the good ol' Northeast Hard Pack.  Only went out for the first time this season last night to wachusett but it was a great outing.  Great job admin and mods!  I know what it is like helping run a board since I am a Mod over at an Opie and Anthony board.

Ben


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to the boards Ben.  The FREE radio station made the smartest move post-Howard by signing O&A.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome Ben!


----------



## MadPadraic (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi*

Hi everyone. I've been lurking here since early this season. I'm from New England originally, but have done most of my snowboarding in the North West, where I lived for three years. I spent two years living in a city where a car wasn't needed, and hence only went a few times over the holidays. This year I have the student season pass to Gunstock,Cannon, and Mt Sunapee. I'm still trying to adjust to New England conditions and develop the technical skills needed out here. That being said, I freaking love Cannon.


----------



## ccorces1 (Feb 6, 2007)

nice to meet you, i'm kinda a lurker too, been registered for a while but just now getting some time to really hit the boards


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome MadPadraic and ccorces1!


----------



## ride_ski (Feb 15, 2007)

Good morning-
I wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking around and thought I'd finally become "Official". Started skiing at about 11 yrs old a few times a year with the family. Ski more frequently now since I met my husband. He's been an avid skier for many years. Have to work today and tomorrow, but heading up to Killington mid day Friday for the weekend.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome ride_ski!


----------



## Magneton44 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey all,
Jusy signed on and am looking forward to meeting and gathering !!! Keep on Trekking!
Magneton44
CT


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome Magneton44. Where in CT? We try to meet at Sundown on Wednesday nights.


----------



## Magneton44 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Greg,
I'm in Enfield.. Just did a 6.3 mile "fitness hike" in Shnepsit state forest this am,,
Hope all is well..
KevinD
Enfield ct


----------



## killingb (Feb 24, 2007)

*Newbie from Singapore*

Hi guys!
I'm 23, a Uni student from Singapore. Currently, I'm doing a Alpine Ski Design Project.
However, I do not have any experience in skiing before as I am staying near the equator, and there are no 
mountains in my country.

Thus, I would like to seek help from ppl in this forum regarding many things, especially the material aspects of the ski. If it's not too troublesome, please help me fill up the survey form? It won't take very long.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=974343372181

My group members and I seek to improve and enhance the current speed and stability properties of Alpine skis through careful selection, comparison and analyzation of the commonly materials used currently in manufacturing and introduce new materials(if possible).

I will also publish the survey results once there's sufficient data.
Thanks for helping!


----------



## SkiFuzzzzy (Feb 26, 2007)

*Fuzzy*

Hello All!
As you can see, I am a new member of AZ.  I am from just north of Boston, MA.  I'm quite young, only a freshman in high school.  I enjoy skiing and I try to get myself out there as much as possible.  I picked up the sport quite fast, being taught by my father, a racer back in the day.  My frequently visited mountains include --> Berkshire East <--, Killington, Mt. Snow,  Attitash, and Bradford.  I hope to see some of you AZ'ers out there in the future!  (BTW -- Great Site!)

- Fuzzy


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I already welcomed you in another thread, but welcome again!  There's a few other youngin's around to play with...


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 8, 2007)

*New Guy*

Am I really the first to register for March?  

Well lets see i guess I've been lurking around AZ since sometime around 2/14 ? a  weekend spent at Gore (good snow/bad parking)

Spent last weekend at the Bush(epic)  

looking foward to the next trip at the end of the month (green/white mtns) Currently seeking the "best" deal . I know Magic's got 25$ mid-week tix Burke has some sweet lookin deal...
maybe just wing it? 

Like just about everyone else, the one area I could improve in is the bumps. Usually ski a blue or two before hitting the blacks or "lookin into the woods"  

Great site guys certianly and invaluable tool for the right coast.


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome!  Although bumps are one area I can improve in...there are many others for me.  The list is long but distinguished


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome Twinplanx...have fun a the bush last weekend?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey everyone....Steve from Bristol  Connecticut.....Cool site with a lot of good info..  been skiing since 65......I ski mostly killington and the few local mtns in ct...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome Steve, I'm assuming you're the same powhunter from mogulskiing.net?

I grew up in Burlington, CT and lived in Bristol for a few years.  Post when you're going to be at Sundown next, maybe you'll have a chance to meet up with some of us.  That is if you want to...


----------



## deanac24 (Mar 25, 2007)

My name is Deana and I live in the state of NH with my hubby and 14 year old son.  We have some great ski resorts here in NH.  I love skiing and have been a skier for 12 years.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2007)

powhunter said:


> Hey everyone....Steve from Bristol  Connecticut.....Cool site with a lot of good info..  been skiing since 65......I ski mostly killington and the few local mtns in ct...



Welcome. Good to ski with you yesterday.

Welcome Deana!


----------



## nocomp (Mar 29, 2007)

*frog from french alps*

Hi guys,
lemme introduce myself,
36 y old live in annecy in the french alps, into downhill skateboarding since 30 years, and snowboarding,pleased to join the community


----------



## Altaskibum (Mar 31, 2007)

*I'm still trying to figure this whole thing out*

Hey everyone, I am new to the site here and hope to get to know some of y'all and also to get some help getting into the backcountry of new england. I am currently a chiropractic student and unfortunatly living in Dallas TX. I am from maine and I will be heading back there as soon as I graduate in dec. I can't wait!!! I really have a hard time living in such a huge city that is so far from anything that resembles outdoor recreation.
       I used to ski a ton and spent some time living and working in Alta UT, A.K.A. heaven. But living in dallas and marriage with a kid has limited my ski days in the last few years. Now I am looking forward to doing some backpacking but I am new to the whole idea and may need some help. I also love to flyfish and would love to find some remote streams to hike into and fish for native trout. 
        Anyway I am married with a 2 year old named James, I will be moving my family back to maine at the end of this year and I am so looking forward to spending time in the woods again. 


Jared


----------



## Terry (Mar 31, 2007)

Altaskibum said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to the site here and hope to get to know some of y'all and also to get some help getting into the backcountry of new england. I am currently a chiropractic student and unfortunatly living in Dallas TX. I am from maine and I will be heading back there as soon as I graduate in dec. I can't wait!!! I really have a hard time living in such a huge city that is so far from anything that resembles outdoor recreation.
> I used to ski a ton and spent some time living and working in Alta UT, A.K.A. heaven. But living in dallas and marriage with a kid has limited my ski days in the last few years. Now I am looking forward to doing some backpacking but I am new to the whole idea and may need some help. I also love to flyfish and would love to find some remote streams to hike into and fish for native trout.
> Anyway I am married with a 2 year old named James, I will be moving my family back to maine at the end of this year and I am so looking forward to spending time in the woods again.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Alpinezone. Hope you get back to Maine soon. When you do, I need chiropractic help. Can I get an AZ discount? Just kidding. Keep working at it and you will get there. Good luck!


----------



## LongStep (Apr 3, 2007)

*Hey All*

i just signed up here and thought I drop a line and say hey. I recently moved to NH and I’m just starting to educate myself about hiking in the whites and such. Im wondering if anyone can suggest some good beginner hikes/scrambles. I have hiked a bit in southern Nh (monadnock, and miller state park) but I don’t feel confident enough yet to tackle the larger mountains (Jefferson, Adams Washington or any of the 4k ones). Basically I’m just looking to get my feet wet and start enjoying some great hikes. Thanks a lot and take care.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forums LongStep.  I don't have any suggestions for hikes, but I'm sure you'll get some answers in the hiking forum.


----------



## Dave L (Apr 7, 2007)

*Hey All!*

Recently tried skiing again this year after having gone only twice 12 years ago in college.
Well...I'm hooked bad.  Real bad!  Finally got the wife out as well (total newb).  I've been out about 5 times this year (late start) and we are headed to Whiteface this Sunday-Wednesday.

Despite being rather out of shape, I have pushed myself to the blues, but still need alot of practice while the wife is still working past the wedge-christie for her turns, so its the greens for now.

Can't wait to get some shots up from the upcoming trip!  May winter never end.


----------



## Paul (Apr 7, 2007)

LongStep said:


> i just signed up here and thought I drop a line and say hey. I recently moved to NH and I’m just starting to educate myself about hiking in the whites and such. Im wondering if anyone can suggest some good beginner hikes/scrambles. I have hiked a bit in southern Nh (monadnock, and miller state park) but I don’t feel confident enough yet to tackle the larger mountains (Jefferson, Adams Washington or any of the 4k ones). Basically I’m just looking to get my feet wet and start enjoying some great hikes. Thanks a lot and take care.



Mt. Osceola is one of the 4k's, but its pretty easy. The elevation doesn't rise too sharply. Its a really nice hike, and gives you a real sense of accomplishment knowing you just did a 4k.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to the addiction Dave L.  Be sure to post any questions you might have in the Skiing & Boarding Forum.  Where are you located?  

Let us know how Whiteface goes.


----------



## Dave L (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh yeah! Sorry.  Were from Glenville, NY, slightly NW of Albany.  We'll be hittin' the road in a couple hrs!


----------



## darent (Apr 10, 2007)

*new member intro*

I would like to introduce myself to this forum with my first post. my name is drew and I happened upon this forum several weeks ago and only wish I had found it sooner.The amount of information available pertaining to skiing the northeast ia amazing. I would like to thank all that post to this site for their insight and knowledge , and especially up to date mountain info.I started skiing in 1993 on a school ski trip with my son and haven't looked back. I try to average twenty days  a season and hope for many more seasons.
best to all--drew


----------



## Terry (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard darent!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome darent.  Where do you spend most of your time skiing?


----------



## darent (Apr 11, 2007)

brian

 I have used the all for one pass the past three years,sugarloaf is my favorite, but I have hit sunday river,killington/pico and mt snow.This year I skied with my nephews at attitash,&cranmore over school winter break


----------



## darent (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks for the welcome to all.I spent most of this year skiing killington, mt snow with s  couple  trips to new hampshire{attitash, cranmore, bw and over to sr.. next year I thinking northern vt now that the all in one is dead,  darent


----------



## darent (Apr 15, 2007)

*jay 400" year*

I think I must give jay more visits the coming year,I have skied there a couple of times and never hit it at a good time, both times were clouded in and no vis with frozen hard pack everywhere


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome darent!


----------



## darent (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks greg
  looks like you got your days in on the hill,where do you mostly ski ?your drive time is a lot shorter than mine!--darent


----------



## nycskier (Apr 26, 2007)

I live in NYC and I love to ski!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome nycskier!  Where do you usually go to ski?


----------



## bill2ski (May 1, 2007)

Well it's me, for all to see, the guy who goes by BILL2SKI, at six foot four and 193, you can see, how I came to be.
Married 18 years "ain't it great" and i'm only thirtyeight. Over half my life with my lovely wife she carves snow like a hot butter knife.
Two kids in the clan, young lady and man, they ski backward, faster than forward, when the snows all gone, we all head shoreward. 
We ply the crafts of snow and wave , another run is all we crave.
After ten years off from Mountain life, I'm back again with kids and wife. 
Each year I'd ask " where ya wanna go " the beach alway's won out over the snow.
"Enough", I cried, in two thousand and five. 
"The mountains are near", my children and dear, "now don't think me crass" " here's your ALL 4 One pass'. To heights we will soar as never before and soon you will see what it means to go ski.
So now, I am back, as never before, I am, "we" and we are four. On weekends we are "out the door", to groomers and bumps and dodging tree stumps,to big hits and airs, rails and stairs.On the trails we be turnin' for Tucks we be yearnin' the kids they be learnin' my cash they be burnin' 
So, now you see,that I'm bill2ski and so is my whole fam-dam-ily


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2007)

Welcome bill2ski, that's probably the most creative first post I've seen yet.


----------



## bill2ski (May 7, 2007)

*Cool Forums*

Thanks for the holla back. I think I'm gonna like this place. Mind if I kick off my boots and hang out till next snowfall ?


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2007)

darent said:


> thanks greg
> looks like you got your days in on the hill,where do you mostly ski ?your drive time is a lot shorter than mine!--darent



Sorry. Just seeing this now. I ski the home hill at night (Sundown) quite a bit. Other than that, I mix it up. Hunter and Jiminy are also local stand-bys. I try to spend some time in the MRV each season. Other than that random places - Magic, Beast, Catamount, etc.



bill2ski said:


> Thanks for the holla back. I think I'm gonna like this place. Mind if I kick off my boots and hang out till next snowfall ?



That's why we're here! Welcome!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 8, 2007)

Hi everybody, just joined a few days ago and figured I'd introduce myself.  I'm an airline pilot based in Newark, NJ which allows me to have some weekdays off so in the winter I can spend them skiing.  I did ski a few weekend days this past season but I like the weekdays much better.  I have a wife and a 4 year old boy.  The wife snowboards and my son had a few skiing lessons this past season and he loves it.

I learned to ski at Bromley around 10 years old but stopped skiing at 16 when I started working on weekends.  After a 20 year layoff from skiing I decided to get back into it in March 2006, went to Bromley with the family and ended up hooked again instantly.

I live 10 minutes from Campgaw in NJ which is small but on the way to my kids day care (convenient).  I skiied powder there for a couple of hours during a snowstorm on March 16th on the way to pick up my boy (I could have fun skiing anywhere).  I'm about 45 minutes from Mountain Creek, Hidden Valley and Mt. Peter but I like to take the 1 hour 45 minute drive to Belleayre often for the big mountain experience.


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2007)

Welcome ERJ-145CA!


----------



## MRGisevil (May 16, 2007)

You know, I joined this forum in January and never noticed this thread until today... so erm... a little late, but...

Hi everyone! Nice to meet you! I joined a few... months... ago... and would like to introduce myself!

I live in Westfield, MA, about 15 minutes down the way from Blanford, and work in Hartford. I've been skiing for 8-9 years, though I had a 2 year break not long ago for medical reasons and took this season to 'get back into the swing of things'. My husband has been skiing for 15 years and just recently took up snowboarding, hoping it'd be kinder to his knees. 

Even though my pen is "MRGisevil" I mean that in a most respectful way; that mountain is a total trip and affords some of the most challenging and interesting terrain I've seen. I didn't get a chance to meet any AZers this season, but I am really looking forward to meeting some of you out on the slopes next season  I'm also extremely greatful for all of the wonderful tips and advice I've come across these past few months, so thanks for sharing!


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2007)

Uhm......well........welcome, MRGisevil...:idea:


----------



## Mikey1 (May 20, 2007)

*First Post*

A friend had recently let me know about Alpine Zone and I have been looking at the forums for the last couple of weeks as a guest. This weekend I was a little down about the end of the season, but I then I saw some of the videos posted by Greg and it gave me a great feeling about the season just ended. Kudos for a job well done!

Personal Info:
Age 47, Married w/2 teenagers- the first one gets his license next month! All are skiers and our home mountain is Ski Sundown in CT.

Occupation: Financial Advisor with one of the big insurance companies outside of Hartford.

Other interests: ML Baseball, big Mets fan - currently very happy with their season. Also UCONN football season ticket holder- hopeful about upcoming season!

Skiing: 27 days this season including Sundown, Smugglers Notch, Sugarbush, Hunter, Jiminy Peak, Magic, Killington, Okemo, Stratton, Catamount and a couple of days in Colorado at Vail and Loveland. Love all types of skiing from bumps, trees, steeps, and groomers. Decent bump skier for a guy in his 40's.

Typically look at AZ during lunch at work, but company rules prohibit posts during working hours. Seeing Greg's videos this weekend made me want to take the plunge. Looking forward to it!


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2007)

Welcome Mikey.  We'll have to hook up for turns next season.  We did a weekly night session at Sundown this past season and I'm sure we'll do something similar for the upcoming season.


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Welcome Mikey.  We'll have to hook up for turns next season.  We did a weekly night session at Sundown this past season and I'm sure we'll do something similar for the upcoming season.



Hell yeah! Welcome Mikey!


----------



## arik (Jul 18, 2007)

*I am new too so Hi*

I read about AZ on Snowjournal. I mostly ski at Mount Snow but sometimes other places in VT or when I am lucky in Utah. I like to read the news and inside scoop about the places I like to ski.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome arik.  You'll find us to be a friendly bunch here!


----------



## Marc (Jul 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Welcome arik.  You'll find us to be a friendly bunch here!



Let's not get carried away, here.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2007)

Marc said:


> Let's not get carried away, here.



Well I almost put "_mostly_ friendly..." but I didn't want to scare them away.  I wonder if there's a way to block users from seeing Marc's posts if they have less than 10 posts or so?  That way they'll get hooked on the site before they realize that we let loonies run around here too...


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome arik!


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 26, 2007)

Not new, but back in action to add some FLAVOR!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome back Highway Star.  You'll find that we're a mostly friendly group here, stick around if that's your thing!


----------



## peterkein (Jul 27, 2007)

Missed this thread the first time around, anyhow.. Hi all- just recently moved to CT from MI - (originally from NY) I'm a college professor, love the outdoors and am really looking for a good  group of people to hike and backcountry with. Would love to hear from you.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome Peter!  Sounds like you found the right place.


----------



## alpino (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello Everybody, I'm new to this site. I love skiing, hiking, and camping, mostly in New Hampshire, but also occasionally in Maine or Western Mass. Would love to see more of Vermont, Quebec, and out West. I hope to meet some new people on this board to enjoy the outdoors with.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome alpino!


----------



## peterkein (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome fellow new member


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey All,

I'm GrilledSteezeSandwich and I found out about your site from Greg over at www.paskiandride.com 

Skiing is my passion and I ski nearly everyday during the ski season...119 days in 2006-07 and 110 days in 2005-06...I figured that this would be a good site to meet people to ski with, post trip reports, and add to skiing related subjects.  I'm a stats junkie and a vert whore.  I keep track of all my runs and vert every season..it's fun..O.K. well I'm glad I found the site...

Peace


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome GrilledSteezeSandwich.  Where do you do most of your skiing?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forums grilledsteeze!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 23, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm GrilledSteezeSandwich and I found out about your site from Greg over at www.paskiandride.com
> 
> ...



Sexy avatar...


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome GSS!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Welcome GrilledSteezeSandwich.  Where do you do most of your skiing?



Last season I did most of my skiing at Blue mountain PA...after that I do most of my skiing at Stowe and Jackson Hole..8 days at each last season..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Sexy avatar...



haha..I'll have to use a ski picture soon...lol


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello AZ, I've been lurking around here for a bit so I figured I'd join in on the conversations. My name is Mike and I live in Worcester. I started skiing in 93. My favorite mountains are Sugarloaf, Cannon, and Wildcat. I also went to Sugarbush for the first time this year and instantly fell in love with it. I'll have to make it back a few times this winter. 

I look forward to joining in on the discussions, seems like a good community here. 
Mike.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome Mike!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 27, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Hello AZ, I've been lurking around here for a bit so I figured I'd join in on the conversations. My name is Mike and I live in Worcester. I started skiing in 93. My favorite mountains are Sugarloaf, Cannon, and Wildcat. I also went to Sugarbush for the first time this year and instantly fell in love with it. I'll have to make it back a few times this winter.
> 
> I look forward to joining in on the discussions, seems like a good community here.
> Mike.





Welcome. I see you bought or are buying the maine Pass. Good start.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome Mike, thanks for the intro!


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Welcome. I see you bought or are buying the maine Pass. Good start.



Yeah, seems like a good deal for two resorts that I really like. Kind of far from my home but I'll find a way to get my days up there. 

Thanks to everyone for the greetings.


----------



## jimskime (Aug 29, 2007)

Greetings:
I ski Sugarloaf around 40 days a year and go out west at least once a year, perhaps twice. Been skiing for over 40 years. I volunteer at the competitions at Sugarloaf, sometimes as many as 12 or 14 days. I can ride, but prefer skiing. Ski on Stockli's Laser SC for locals race and Stockli Rotors for fun days. Have skied in Norway as well.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome jimskime!  Thanks for the intro.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome Jim..the Stockli GS skis in a 180 look sweet...


----------



## jimskime (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks, Steeze, those Stocklis are something alright!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 30, 2007)

jimskime said:


> Thanks, Steeze, those Stocklis are something alright!



I said it elsewhere, but Jim gets alot of repsect on the loaf board. Welcome. good poster. Like his finacial insight in relation to the sport.  You should post a question in the challenge and get some loaf questions out there.


----------



## Cirquerider (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi all! Thought I'd go ahead and drop a post in here.  Most of you already know me from EpicSki.  I mainly ski in the Sierra Nevada around Tahoe and have my season pass at Kirkwood.  If you're ever out my way, give a shout out, and we'll try to get free to show you around.  I keep in practice for your preferred icy conditions by skiing at 7-Springs when we visit for the holidays.  All I can say is, nice snow machines, and I can see why they put the bar on the slope! :flame:

Anyway, I registered here about a year ago, and I guess its about time I posted. :beer:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 30, 2007)

Cirquerider said:


> Hi all! Thought I'd go ahead and drop a post in here.  Most of you already know me from EpicSki.  I mainly ski in the Sierra Nevada around Tahoe and have my season pass at Kirkwood.  If you're ever out my way, give a shout out, and we'll try to get free to show you around.  I keep in practice for your preferred icy conditions by skiing at 7-Springs when we visit for the holidays.  All I can say is, nice snow machines, and I can see why they put the bar on the slope! :flame:
> 
> Anyway, I registered here about a year ago, and I guess its about time I posted. :beer:



Welcome!

Thats cool. I'm normally in Oceanside, but right now im in 29 Palms, CA. The closest place to me is Big Bear, which I'll normally hit up every weekend when the conditions are good. 

I've hit up mammoth a couple times as well. I want to hit Tahoe, BAD. Once I get 3-4 days off of work I'll make the 8 hour drive up there. Who's normally the first to open?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

Cirquerider said:


> Hi all! Thought I'd go ahead and drop a post in here.  Most of you already know me from EpicSki.  I mainly ski in the Sierra Nevada around Tahoe and have my season pass at Kirkwood.  If you're ever out my way, give a shout out, and we'll try to get free to show you around.  I keep in practice for your preferred icy conditions by skiing at 7-Springs when we visit for the holidays.  All I can say is, nice snow machines, and I can see why they put the bar on the slope! :flame:
> 
> Anyway, I registered here about a year ago, and I guess its about time I posted. :beer:




Welcome...I've skied with Bruce from Epicski several times and also with Philpug once at Blue when he lost a bet about Pre skis..lol


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey CR...I know ya from ES...welcome.


----------



## Cirquerider (Aug 31, 2007)

Tahoe openings vary a bit.  Boreal will be the first to open on gunned snow, usually in later October, but if we get an early snowfall like we did in 2004, Kirkwood will be first since it is the highest of the ski areas.  Mammoth to the south is also a good early season bet.  Later in the season is the best bet, with snowpacks normally maxing out in March.

Bomb holes in a heavy wind slab...something you don't see much in the East.


----------



## Nor'easter (Sep 7, 2007)

Greetings everyone.  Hope I am posting this correctly, I'm not as good with the computer as I am on skis.  I meet at least half of the requirements to be called a ski bum and I have trouble interacting with ski-challenged individuals.  I've been reading the forums at AZ for awhile now and I just feel like I can relate to the people here better than people at say...my job?   Seriously though, AZ is the best ski forum I know of in the East and I figured if I was here all the time, I might as well join.  Maybe I can help HighPeaksDrifter spread the word about NY skiing (although he is in a MUCH better geographic location than me).  I think AZ is great and I'm happy to call myself a part of it.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Nor'easter, thanks for the intro!  I'm assuming from your intro that you spend a lot of time skiing in NY, any area in particular?


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor'easter said:


> Greetings everyone.  Hope I am posting this correctly, I'm not as good with the computer as I am on skis.  I meet at least half of the requirements to be called a ski bum and I have trouble interacting with ski-challenged individuals.  I've been reading the forums at AZ for awhile now and I just feel like I can relate to the people here better than people at say...my job?   Seriously though, AZ is the best ski forum I know of in the East and I figured if I was here all the time, I might as well join.  Maybe I can help HighPeaksDrifter spread the word about NY skiing (although he is in a MUCH better geographic location than me).  I think AZ is great and I'm happy to call myself a part of it.



Nice intro. Welcome!


----------



## Nor'easter (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't believe somebody already saw my introduction on the LAST PAGE!  You guys are good!   Thanks for the kind welcome.   As too Brian's question,  I am relegated to practice runs at Bristol Mountain (the closest ski resort to me), or more preferably Holiday Valley.  Gore/Whiteface are obvious yearly trips, but most of the big resorts in Vermont aren't much farther, so I go there every year at least once also.


----------



## Nor'easter (Sep 9, 2007)

Guess this ISN'T the last page:roll:  Told you I didn't know what I was doing on the computer:-D


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 9, 2007)

Nor'easter said:


> Can't believe somebody already saw my introduction on the LAST PAGE!  You guys are good!   Thanks for the kind welcome.   As too Brian's question,  I am relegated to practice runs at Bristol Mountain (the closest ski resort to me), or more preferably Holiday Valley.  Gore/Whiteface are obvious yearly trips, but most of the big resorts in Vermont aren't much farther, so I go there every year at least once also.



Welcome...Agreed AZ is awesome. I'm definitely adding NY to my skiing resume this winter. Whiteface is calling and I'm finally going to answer the call and I may meet up with a buddy of mine at Greek Peak sometime during the season. I hear good things about Bristol too.


----------



## Nor'easter (Sep 10, 2007)

As far as western NY is concerned, Holiday Valley is probably the best bang for your buck.  Bristol feels like it skis bigger than Holiday, but Holiday has almost twice as many trails and they have "The Wall" probably the steepest slope I've seen in western NY.  As for the price...these aren't exact but in 2006 it was something like - Bristol $48 for 8 hrs,  Holiday Valley $51 for 14 hrs.  Not even close.  Besides I think Holiday might have more trails open at night than Bristol does total.  I haven't participated in much apres ski at Holiday Valley, but the only thing at Bristol is a restaurant near the hill with some great food.


----------



## gymnast46 (Sep 11, 2007)

*New Here*

Hi folks,

Just heard about your fine site and was pleasantly surprised to see how much traffic it gets.  My normal regular visits are to the NASTAR Forum and BomberOnLine.

I resumed skiing in 1997 following a 34 year absence from the sport and began snowboarding the same year.  Today I split my time 50/50 between the two and focus on racing.  I was the NASTAR coordinator at Okemo last season until a couple of broken ribs and pneumonia ended my season early.

Can't wait for the new season to start!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome gmynast46!  We don't have too many here that are into both boarding and skiing, it'll be good to have your unique input on certain topics...

I hope the ribs are all healed up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome Welcome Welcome Gymnast..woo hoo


----------



## 2knees (Sep 11, 2007)

gymnast46 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just heard about your fine site and was pleasantly surprised to see how much traffic it gets.  My normal regular visits are to the NASTAR Forum and BomberOnLine.
> 
> ...




Newington.  nice i live one town over.


----------



## gymnast46 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the warm welcome!

The ribs have mostly healed (good thing I'm getting younger ;-)).

Hope to see you folks on the slopes this winter.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to all our new neighbors here on the Alpinezone!


----------



## Paul (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! 

Board, get it? Haha, I kill myself....

My wife is from Newington, her folks still live there.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forums ski220.  I assume you're a skier based on your name and you have an appreciation for fine German automobiles, care to tell us anymore about yourself?


----------



## ski220 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.  At this stage in my skiing career I'm pretty much just into backcountry and  powder.  When it snows - we go.  From where I live in Conn. it's usally 5hrs in a storm to northern Vt..  Hence the need for high powered 4wheel drive vehicles.  My own ride is a Volvo V70R.  My main skiing partners is the Audi S4.

Last year was epic as we went up for every significant storm.  If you would like to see some video, go to 'youtube'  and search ski220.  

Friend of "crank".  He refered me to this awsum forum site for the "like minded".

What I'm into these days is skiing, mt. biking and 12months of beach volleyball.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the intro ski220.  Sounds like you should fit in good here.  We like videos, so that's a plus!

We have a few MTBer's around here too, where in CT do you usually ride?


----------



## ski220 (Sep 22, 2007)

Occasionally at Huntington with my friend Crank.  Once in a great while in Trumbal.  Mainly locally at Mianus river Park where recently we have begun trail maintanence and trail reconstruction projects via a "friends" group.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hey Oh!*

Wanted to do the intro thing, been lurking around for a while. Another Pennsy skier from paskiandride.com (mbike-ski) but don't/won't post anywhere near as much as GSSS! The age thread caught my attention a few weeks ago as I'm right in the thick of the demographic at fortysomething. Have skii'd every year since like fifth grade, sometimes just once or twice to my current 30 days +/- at Blue (home hill hence the handle), Greek Peak, with a trip or 2 a year to VT. Southern VT at this point since the whole family - MrsSnowBunski, 2 skiers and a boarder - come along now and are in a comfort zone although I'm trying to change that! Also ride mtb and play ice hockey when not on the snow...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the in depth intro gorgonzola!  I look forward to your input.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome Gorgonzola..


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome gorgonzola. So have you skied with the infamous GSS?


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 27, 2007)

*I have...*

and have even laid down a beat for some of his killah raps on the lift


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2007)

gorgonzola said:


> and have even laid down a beat for some of his killah raps on the lift



Is he mad steezey?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Is he mad steezey?



Haha yeah...Gorgonzola has defininitely heard me rap before.  Usually on Saturday mornings he arrives at Blue around 7:40AM..and he's usually waiting by the bottom of the 6-pack for me and Atomic Jeff..at around 7:45AM after we get our second run down Razors in.  He and Mrs. Snowbunski are hardcore Nastar-headz.  Gorgonzola is definitely one of my groupies..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Gorgonzola is definitely one of my groupies..



Is he the steeze in your sandwich? :lol:


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Is he mad steezey?



...Yo! lol..I guess he falls into the steezy category, although when i use termslike that my 15yo daughter rolls her eyes and wants to crawl under a rock!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

I taught gorgonzolas son about Smartstyle..


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 27, 2007)

GSS:  It just occured to me that if you had an anorexic girlfriend, she'd be...A quarter pounder with Steeze   (ba dump, dum!)


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 28, 2007)

OMG that was horrible










I laughed anyway!


----------



## JasonE (Oct 27, 2007)

*new here*

Hi Everyone,

I'm happy to be here. I'm an avid skier, although I only returned to the sport (after 12 years of not skiing) this past year. Loving it, but still having trouble adjusting to skiing on shaped skis, and with a much-worse-shaped body :blink:

Anyway, am an active member over at Snowjournal, and just found Alpine Zone by coming across your ski area challenge interviews (love them - great insight into the industry!) so thought I'd join the forums and, well, add another web site to waste hours a day on :lol:

Last year I split my skiing time about 50/50 between Crotched (love that place) and Wachusett (10 minutes from home, so convenient). This year I have a WaWa pass, but still hope to hit Crotched for midnight madness a few times. Had to choose where to get a pass, and the 10 minute drive to WaWa versus an hour and 10 to Crotched made it the obvious choice, even though I enjoy skiing more at Crotched.

Anyway, I hope to have some fun and meet some of you out there this season. Happy to be here!

Jason


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome JasonE :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome JasonE, thanks for the intro!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all!
I'm trekchick from EpicSki.  I originally registered here to answer the "epic is down" questions last week but it was fixed before I had a chance.
This sure seems like a nice crowd

Hey!
I've actually skied with PARidgeracer a kton last April Fools day. 
I don't know if I should post that I gave him a Butt Rub..........should I?
There is a thread on EpicSki titled Trekchick's Butt Rub
I've only posted a few times here and already feel very


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome Trekchick, thanks for the intro!  Where do you spend most of your time skiing?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Hi all!
> I'm trekchick from EpicSki.  I originally registered here to answer the "epic is down" questions last week but it was fixed before I had a chance.
> This sure seems like a nice crowd
> 
> ...





Hi TrekChick..welcome to AZ...Although I've never skied with you I did ski with Philpug at Blue mountain...he lost a bet about Pre skis and he actually had fun skiing Blue for the first time in a decade..:lol:So you and I are two degrees of seperation...


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hi TrekChick..welcome to AZ...Although I've never skied with you I did ski with Philpug at Blue mountain...he lost a bet about Pre skis and he actually had fun skiing Blue for the first time in a decade..:lol:So you and I are two degrees of seperation...


Yea!  He forgot his camera (or so he said) so he had someone take a pic of him on his cell phone and he emailed it to me so he could have it to post. 





He is a very good friend, but I'm prone to picking on him.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Welcome Trekchick, thanks for the intro!  Where do you spend most of your time skiing?


Most of my time is spent at Crystal Mountain and Caberfae peaks in Michigan.  However, I like to make a few day trips to Boyne and Nubs Nob.
This year I have a season pass for A Basin as well.  Look for a phenomenal Trip report


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Yea!  He forgot his camera (or so he said) so he had someone take a pic of him on his cell phone and he emailed it to me so he could have it to post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good old Blue Mountain...lol..I'm lucky that I'm 18 miles away..if it was ski season I'd be changing into my ski clothes in my office real soon.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome Trekchick.  Many cross posters.


----------



## Old Geezer (Oct 29, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Most of my time is spent at Crystal Mountain and Caberfae peaks in Michigan.  However, I like to make a few day trips to Boyne and Nubs Nob.
> This year I have a season pass for A Basin as well.  Look for a phenomenal Trip report


No mention of a hubby?


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2007)

Old Geezer said:


> No mention of a hubby?


Ah, yes, there is a husband of 20 years.  He also skis, but I'm the addict!  I guess you could call him my enabler.
Do you rate new members by Quiver size?  I am a Chick with a Quiver 

Speaking of which, do you guys compare quiver size here?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Ah, yes, there is a husband of 20 years.  He also skis, but I'm the addict!  I guess you could call him my enabler.
> Do you rate new members by Quiver size?  I am a Chick with a Quiver
> 
> Speaking of which, do you guys compare quiver size here?



Sure I have 5 pairs of skis and I'll probably have a 6th pair before the ski season starts...but only two pairs of poles..lol


----------



## Old Geezer (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey there GrillEd, 

Join Date: Aug 23, 2007
Total Posts: 1,557 (23.10 posts per day)

Addiction to message forums?


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 30, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Hi all!
> I'm trekchick from EpicSki.  I originally registered here to answer the "epic is down" questions last week but it was fixed before I had a chance.
> This sure seems like a nice crowd
> 
> ...



 It's funny, my wife just made something over the weekend with the buttrub. Good stuff for sure. Welcome to AZ Trek. Really glad to see you signed up here. Definitely don't be a stranger!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 30, 2007)

Old Geezer said:


> Hey there GrillEd,
> 
> Join Date: Aug 23, 2007
> Total Posts: 1,557 (23.10 posts per day)
> ...



you can say that...over on paskiandride..my average is below 20 posts per day but I've been on that forum for two years...lol


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 30, 2007)

Speaking of which, do you guys compare quiver size here?[/QUOTE]



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sure I have 5 pairs of skis and I'll probably have a 6th pair before the ski season starts...but only two pairs of poles..lol





Old Geezer said:


> Hey there GrillEd,
> 
> Join Date: Aug 23, 2007
> Total Posts: 1,557 (23.10 posts per day)
> ...





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you can say that...over on paskiandride..my average is below 20 posts per day but I've been on that forum for two years...lol


I have copied a portion of this conversation to a new thread here, in an attempt at not hijacking the new member thread.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!

You know hat they say about a chick with a large Quiver?


























She has a big rack.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 31, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Welcome, welcome, welcome!
> 
> You know hat they say about a chick with a large Quiver?
> 
> ...


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 31, 2007)

A pair or two were in the truck at the time.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 1, 2007)

Are those all yours?
You are a gear ho!
I have two pair that weren't in my pic but will be in the next one.

My husbands is bigger than mine, but he keeps skis until they die and won't get rid of them just in case he may want to use them again.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 2, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Are those all yours?
> You are a gear ho!
> I have two pair that weren't in my pic but will be in the next one.
> 
> My husbands is bigger than mine, but he keeps skis until they die and won't get rid of them just in case he may want to use them again.



Well, some of the pairs to the left of the pic are older than GSS, a couple pairs are a little longer than I ski these days.  (I don't tend to make "Figure 11's" as much these days.)


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 2, 2007)

The skis are nice, but owning a copy of "Liar Liar" would have me nervous!

Hmm ... have I really never posted an introduction to this thread in the 5 years I've been here? I should do soemthing about that...


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 2, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> The skis are nice, but owning a copy of "Liar Liar" would have me nervous!
> 
> Hmm ... have I really never posted an introduction to this thread in the 5 years I've been here? I should do soemthing about that...


Ha, I forgot that was there!
The real embarrassing vid in the cabinet is Miss congeniality.  Geez, its been a looooong time since I've watched any of those.

Funny thing is we don't even own a VHS player that works.  But the time to clean out my cabinet is preciously spent biking, golfing, and skiing!


----------



## PREMIUMWHISTLER (Nov 20, 2007)

*Miss the East*

Hello Everyone,

I've been living now in Whistler Canada for the past 10yrs. I used to ski in Vermont. Even though I have some of the best skiing in my backyard, I miss skiing some of the easts secret stashes. 

I now work as a travel specialist/ski guide here in Whistler. I'm also taking clients around the world to unique ski destinations in Europe and in South America. If anyone in the community is interested in coming out here, I'd be glad to answer any questions. 

Hopefully I can organize taking clients out to the east as well soon.

PS: I really miss Tuckerman's Ravine!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 21, 2007)

PREMIUMWHISTLER said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've been living now in Whistler Canada for the past 10yrs. I used to ski in Vermont. Even though I have some of the best skiing in my backyard, I miss skiing some of the easts secret stashes.
> 
> ...



Looking for sympathy? Wrong place!





















OK.  You miss it so much.  Which pix are from Tuckerman?


----------



## PREMIUMWHISTLER (Nov 22, 2007)

*Whistler - Tuckerman*

I'm going to go with images 1-3. Maybe even 4.

Nice Pics.


----------



## Breadlyness (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lost in "Cyber" Space*

I just joined and have no idea to whom and to where this is going. BUT, I am looking forward to interacting with people that know skiing and where to find ski deals. "On the path of richousness you must shred the Knar." My 15 year old daughter and I came up with that one on the lifts of Canon Mtn. Ski season is here, time to start shredding


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd say all of the above.

Breadlyness..................Welcome!


----------



## Breadlyness (Nov 25, 2007)

WOW, There are people out there! Thanks Trekchick


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 25, 2007)

PREMIUMWHISTLER said:


> I'm going to go with images 1-3. Maybe even 4.
> 
> Nice Pics.



1: Tuckerman Bowl

2: Gulf of Slides

3: Left Gully

4: Airplane Gully - Great Gulf


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome Breadlyness.  There's a few Cannon regulars on this forum, is that where you normally ski?


----------



## polski (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello. I:

-- grew up in NYC and first skied in 7th grade ('74-'75) on the rope tow at Vernon Valley, NJ, followed the next few years by a fair amount of night skiing at nearby Hidden Valley when it was newly opened and semi-private; a member was the guy who introduced me to skiing. Did some HS trips to Hunter too.

-- had my skis stepped on by Franz Klammer in 1979 as he cut to the front of a lift line at Little Whiteface to hook up with a lady friend (our overnight HS trip to Gore and Whiteface coincided with time trials for the 1980 Olympics). His Team Austria jumpsuit and the paparazzi were the giveaways. Skied pow for the first time that day too, making new tracks in shin-deep late in the afternoon after the teachers who were our chaperones urged us to duck a rope with them from the top of Big Whiteface. (Can't blame that on peer pressure! Thank you Mr. Malinowski and Mr. Arnold.) Fun fun fun once I figured out I needed to lean back on my skis a bit ... oh and there was the part of the trail that was newly cut so we had to dodge buried tree stumps ... At the end of that closed trail (I haven't had a chance to go back since but judging from the trail map I figure this must have been Lower Skyward) a liftie chased after us with a broom and yelled at us that we weren't allowed to ski Whiteface the next day. So sorry. We were going home that night anway

-- spent my last semester in college in 1984 in (what then was West) Germany. Skied another Olympic downhill run, at Garmisch-Partenkirchen; also made a couple trips to Interlaken/Kleine Scheidegg in Switzerland and one to Chamonix, France (including an unbelievable run from the top of the Aiguille du Midi, but that's a story unto itself).

-- somehow have never skied out West. Yet.

-- lived in NH in the mid- to late '80s, grew to love Wildcat and Cannon. Bought a season pass for Ragged Mountain when they first opened circa 1988, just $40! However at the time they had snowmaking on a grand total of one trail and it was a warm winter and they got just about no natural ... I wound up skiing there once that season.

-- moved back to NYC area during the '90s, hardly skied at all for various reasons, none of which in retrospect is remotely defensible. Did get back to Hidden Valley once circa 1996 though.

-- moved to NE Mass in 2000. Have gotten lots of turns in at Ski Bradford, which is only 200' vertical but is 15 minutes from me and has night skiing -- they do a fine job with what they've got. Had a couple great spring trips to Saddleback in 2001 and 2002. Completely re-caught the bug last winter -- sometimes I have flexibility to take weekdays off on short notice and I'm obsessively attentive to weather forecasts (gotta love the Web) so I managed five powder days, plus one powder night at Bradford. Couple excellent family trips to Bretton Woods, skied Cannon in 26" of fresh albeit wind-packed the day after the Valentine's Day blizzard, skied with my older son until 2 a.m. one night at Crotched, made it to Jay for the first time (one of two powder days I notched in April). But most notably I skied MRG for the first time, and second, and third .. and fell so utterly in love with it that I'm now a shareholder. Hope my investment doesn't cause a "Ragged Mountain Curse" though 

-- am married to a woman who doesn't really alpine ski but I haven't given up hope (I've been reading the fear-of-falling thread with great interest). Two sons, ages 10 and 7; both started skiing at age 3 and can be just about as obsessive about it as I am.

-- skied Sunday River 2.5 weeks ago on my birthday, earliest first turns ever.

-- am currently plateaued at what I'd consider low advanced level. Plan to take some private lessons this winter to kick it up a notch, including to be able to venture more into glades and feel comfortable trying BC. Let's put it this way: At MRG in good conditions I can have a lot of fun on Catamount Bowl and Lower Antelope, get my dupa kicked on Fall Line, and haven't dared to check out Paradise. Yet.

-- have nothing against boarders, actually am happy they help keep places like Ski Bradford in business, but doubt I'll ever try it myself. Old dog new tricks and all that.

-- work. Wish I didn't have to.

That's about it.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome Polski, nice to meet ya!

And sorry for the late welcome Bread, glad to have you on board!


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome polski!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey polski, like your name! That was one of my choices for vanity plates, another was skipoles.Welcome!


----------



## polski (Nov 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Hey polski, like your name! That was one of my choices for vanity plates, another was skipoles.Welcome!



Dziękują, brat! (For those who don't know that "polski" is Polish for "Polish," that translates to "thanks bro.") (and with that I pretty much exhaust my own Polish vocabulary.)

Frankly I'm surprised the handle was still available.

I'm not going to divulge my surname here but let's just say I had an uncle whose nickname was "Ski," and he wasn't a skier.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome polski, thanks for the in depth intro!  Maybe I'll see you at MRG this season.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2007)

polski said:


> Dziękują, brat! (For those who don't know that "polski" is Polish for "Polish," that translates to "thanks bro.") (and with that I pretty much exhaust my own Polish vocabulary.)
> 
> Frankly I'm surprised the handle was still available.
> 
> I'm not going to divulge my surname here but let's just say I had an uncle whose nickname was "Ski," and he wasn't a skier.


 

Nie ma za co


----------



## livtoski (Dec 7, 2007)

*New Member Post.*

I'm a middleaged dude that loves to ski, but doesn't get that much time to do it.  Since I live on Long Island, I ski mostly in places that are in driving distance from the Island on day trips.  Which means I mostly pray for snow all winter long.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forums livtoski.  We have several LI residents here on the forums.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 7, 2007)

livtoski said:


> I'm a middleaged dude that loves to ski, but doesn't get that much time to do it.  Since I live on Long Island, I ski mostly in places that are in driving distance from the Island on day trips.  Which means I mostly pray for snow all winter long.



Welcome!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 7, 2007)

livtoski said:


> I'm a middleaged dude that loves to ski, but doesn't get that much time to do it.  Since I live on Long Island, I ski mostly in places that are in driving distance from the Island on day trips.  Which means I mostly pray for snow all winter long.





Strong Island in the hizzle..welcome to the site..


----------



## TrickyDik (Dec 13, 2007)

Just thought I'd drop by and say hello. I'm in my mid 20's and have been skiing since I can remember. Try to get out as much as possible, usually mid-week since I'm in the Coast Guard and work rotating shifts. Been involved with a few forums but never any ski related ones.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forums TrickyDik.


----------



## livtoski (Dec 17, 2007)

*Polski*

I'm not polish, but Chech.  I was surprised that handle was available myself.  I've been using it for years and its nice it was available so I would not have to remember another name.


----------



## GinoDelG (Dec 18, 2007)

*Hello, I'm the New England Snow Detective*

Hello, my name is Gino Del Guercio. I'm a part-time ski instructor at Blue Hills Ski Area, just south of Boston.

I recently started a new blog called the New England Snow Detective. I was tired of driving three or four hours north only to find the conditions were not what the ski area web sites said they were. http://newenglandsnowdetective.blogspot.com/

So I've created a blog to collected accurate and unbiased information about snow conditions in New England. Other than Blue Hills, I have no connection to the ski areas. My only revenue is from the Google ads that appear on my site.

Check out my site for the latest on snow conditions and please subscribe and tell your friends if you like it. And if you go skiing, send me a quick note (or even better a picture) about what the conditions were like. Thanks.

http://newenglandsnowdetective.blogspot.com/


----------



## tomlane (Dec 18, 2007)

*New guy tom*

I have just joined and sent a couple of post already.  I ride mostly at Wildcat, Attitash and Sunday River - usually get about 40 days a year in.  This year I have a pass at Wildcat - if you need advice about that mountain I know it like the back of my hand.  

I also do some ski and snowboard videos and completed a documentary last year.  I really enjoy hitting the out of bounds trails, following stream beds and glades.  I am interested in doing more filming of back country skiing and riding.  My only real experience with true "hike up, ski down" is Tuckermans and I would like to learn more.  If any one is interested in helping or with advice please shoot me a message.

I live and work in the Boston area.  During the winter I spend most weekends at the Wedeln Ski House near North Conway.  

Tom


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forums GinoDelG and tomlane!


----------



## chfriend (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi everyone, just moved over here from Snow Journal when I started reading threads regarding similar or same topics over here and realized that they didn't degenerate into a steaming pile of asparagus and besides, you have my favorite smiley in the entire world:

uke:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome chfriend.  I wish I could say that none of our threads deteriorate into, well as you put it, a steaming pile of asparagus, but it does happen from time to time.  Then again everyone needs a little spice every once and a while... 

Where do you ski mostly?


----------



## chfriend (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Welcome chfriend.  I wish I could say that none of our threads deteriorate into, well as you put it, a steaming pile of asparagus, but it does happen from time to time.  Then again everyone needs a little spice every once and a while...
> 
> Where do you ski mostly?



The asparagus thing is from an old board I used to read.  There were seven of so random words that were set as censored, and asparagus was one of them (had to be spelled A S P A R A G U S to show)  I can't remember any of the other ones, for some reason asparagus remains lodged in my head, even after I've been away for all these years.

I normally ride Wachusett, unfortunately nothing else in suitable driving range for a regular trip.  I'm hoping hard as hell I can get out of my living situation and move of to VT by next season.  Anyone have a winning lottery ticket they'd like to donate?


----------



## swordy (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello fellow alpine enthusiasts,

I am a powder addict (snow) living in Fairfield County CT, but this doesn't stop me from driving to Northern VT for every snow storm (many thanks to my non-skiing wife, Interstate 91, Audi, Blizzak snow tires and my dirt bag friends).

In the 1950s my parents would trek from Brooklyn NY to Mad River Glen for the weekend. I grew up skiing MRG & Plattekill (NY), initially with leather boots and wooden skis with cable bindings (I was born in 1963). I estimate that I have over 1,000 days on skis.

I only go to VT when there is powder available, typically doing side country laps off the Stowe gondi. I always enjoy a quick break at the bench. :wink: I also hit the Rockies at least once a season and Mt Washington in April. 

I was in VT weekend of 12/8 and again 12/15 - it was amazing for December, incredible base with perhaps the best early season off piste conditions I have ever seen. Here are some photos of my favorite run (from last year).


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome, Swordy, and thanks for the photos!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome swordy, and thanks for the detailed intro!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 26, 2007)

swordy said:


> I grew up skiing MRG & Plattekill (NY),


 

Great childhood!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 2, 2008)

chfriend said:


> The asparagus thing is from an old board I used to read.  There were seven of so random words that were set as censored, and asparagus was one of them (had to be spelled A S P A R A G U S to show)  I can't remember any of the other ones, for some reason asparagus remains lodged in my head, even after I've been away for all these years.
> 
> I normally ride Wachusett, unfortunately nothing else in suitable driving range for a regular trip.  I'm hoping hard as hell I can get out of my living situation and move of to VT by next season.  Anyone have a winning lottery ticket they'd like to donate?



Welcome to AZ.   Yes, many of the same topics, many of the same characters, a little less :flame: wars.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 7, 2008)

*rocojerry joins the club*

The name Alpinezone is very familiar in my head, so I'm sure I've come across some posts in the past....   

In the days when I had a seasons pass, every trip of course meant more bang for the buck -- but these last few years I've favored variety and better conditions and aimed for getting the most days in and spending less than the average season pass ($$$!), I haven't looked back yet but one day will 'settle down' with a mountain and call it home for a few years.  Still aiming for 25-35 days each season, if my work and mother nature cooperate!

I've been writing my own trip journal for a few years, roco.telaetas.com , but it looks like maybe I should write to the Alpinezone bulletins more to share some of the conditions knowledge to a bit broader audience... and maybe find some more  fantatics to hit the slopes with!  For a while, I had a crew of people to go up north (VT, NH, ME) with, but unfortunately each year it dwindles...  If I find myself at home, like I did this past weekend one more time when I wish I was out.... I may :uzi:  or hit the slopes alone, but for the best terrain it's always good to have a few buds with you.

I ski and snowboard, but at this point am better on one stick than two.... I've been giving some more thought to backcountry, telemarking or split-boarding, but at the time don't have the cash to fund either new hobbby(and I currently live in the east) so am enjoying the gear that I have (K2 Nemesis 165, some Salomon SP3's/SPX90's and Burton IonHDs/DriverX's) which seem to all be doing well and letting my younger brother borrow-have the older gear as he's a poor college kid...

I try to look out for every deal/coupon I can, but forecasts are the true decision maker for me....    Pray for deep, keep it cheap -- Rock out!

-Jerry


----------



## kid3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Not New*

Hi All, I am back after a couple of years. No internet at the house. Dial up don't cha know. I think I joined back in 96, but my profile was gone. Probably cause I wasn't using it for a few years. Anyway's nice to see some of the old members still around. 

Working at the Loaf now and lovin it. See ya around the mountain.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome rocojerry and Welcome back kid3.  Thanks for the intros!


----------



## mrksn (Jan 10, 2008)

*Another new guy*

Hey everyone, I found AZ through Google when finding rss feeds to add to my page.  Started skiing since I was a wee lad learning the ropes at Sterling Forest and Vernon Valley back in the day.  After college I moved to South Jersey.. now the Poconos are the closest places I hit up.  You can find me at Blue (I crack up reading every one of GrilledSteeze's posts lol), Camelback, and JFBB.  I'll be 29 in a few weeks and look forward to the next 29+ years to ski!

On a side note, bvibert - I've had your SAC page open probably every day the past year+  Thanks for all the alerts thus far, most of the gear I have now thanks you for their new home :smile:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 10, 2008)

mrksn said:


> Hey everyone, I found AZ through Google when finding rss feeds to add to my page.  Started skiing since I was a wee lad learning the ropes at Sterling Forest and Vernon Valley back in the day.  After college I moved to South Jersey.. now the Poconos are the closest places I hit up.  You can find me at Blue (I crack up reading every one of GrilledSteeze's posts lol), Camelback, and JFBB.  I'll be 29 in a few weeks and look forward to the next 29+ years to ski!
> 
> On a side note, bvibert - I've had your SAC page open probably every day the past year+  Thanks for all the alerts thus far, most of the gear I have now thanks you for their new home :smile:




Welcome to AlpineZone..I guess I have another groupie..


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2008)

mrksn said:


> Hey everyone, I found AZ through Google when finding rss feeds to add to my page.  Started skiing since I was a wee lad learning the ropes at Sterling Forest and Vernon Valley back in the day.  After college I moved to South Jersey.. now the Poconos are the closest places I hit up.  You can find me at Blue (I crack up reading every one of GrilledSteeze's posts lol), Camelback, and JFBB.  I'll be 29 in a few weeks and look forward to the next 29+ years to ski!
> 
> On a side note, bvibert - I've had your SAC page open probably every day the past year+  Thanks for all the alerts thus far, most of the gear I have now thanks you for their new home :smile:



Welcome to the forums!

Thanks, I'm glad you find the SAC tracker useful!  It's good to hear feedback, if not for the server records I wouldn't know if anyone uses it...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 10, 2008)

mrksn said:


> Hey everyone, I found AZ through Google when finding rss feeds to add to my page. Started skiing since I was a wee lad learning the ropes at Sterling Forest and Vernon Valley back in the day. After college I moved to South Jersey.. now the Poconos are the closest places I hit up. You can find me at Blue (I crack up reading every one of GrilledSteeze's posts lol), Camelback, and JFBB. I'll be 29 in a few weeks and look forward to the next 29+ years to ski!
> 
> On a side note, bvibert - I've had your SAC page open probably every day the past year+ Thanks for all the alerts thus far, most of the gear I have now thanks you for their new home :smile:


 

Poconos, enjoy Grilled Steeze's post, you poor thing.  But hey, welcome! :lol:


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2008)

rocojerry said:


> but these last few years I've favored variety and better conditions and aimed for getting the most days
> 
> -Jerry



Welcome Jerry,
You and a few other new joins have expressed an interest in more ad-hoc, go where the goods are approach to skiing.  That's my deal and why I find it difficult to commit to some of the arranged trips posted here a week or more in advance.  Nothing against them, they are skiers and boarders of the highest quality and integrity..... but you know the powder days saying about friends...   .  I often don't decide till that morning.  For me it is often VT or NH, and rarely MA.  

So for me, I use the AZ radio frequency (posted elswhere, I fergetz...)  and give a shout a couple times during the day.  I've not had any luck with others monitoring it, but I'm going to persist, now that these radios are cheapo.  

So I'll encourage all to give a shout on the radio if you want to do a run or two together.

Welcome again,
Bill


----------



## dmc (Jan 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Poconos, enjoy Grilled Steeze's post, you poor thing.  But hey, welcome! :lol:



It's a Pocono thing.... You wouldn't understand...


----------



## BuddyDog (Jan 28, 2008)

*Another new member.*

Hi all, my name is Rob and I recently found this forum. I live in central MA and work in Boston. My screen name is in memory of my best friend Buddy who passed away in Sept. '07. Buddy was a lab/shepard rotty mix who did lots of mountain biking and hiking with me. 
I work in the construction industry, so winter is slow as far as work goes. I am in my mid 30's . I have been an avid mountain biker since 1990, with 7 years of downhill racing experience. Today I ride 2-3 days a week between May and November, depending on weather. I also spend time cutting new bike trails(legal of course) and maintaining the trails.
Anyway, ski history: skied on and off as a child at Ward Hill in Shrews. MA and Wachusette, hockey took up most of my teenage years.I began skiing 3-4 times a week while attending Plymouth State College '90 -'92 and working at Waterville on weekends. Since then I only get out around a dozen times a year. I have lost alot of skiing buddies to the American dream, jobs and kids. 
My style of skiing, trees mostly but run groomers in order to work on technique. I would rate myself at about mid level expert, can ski any terrain but occassionally my form falls apart. Typical area's visited, Jay Peak(alway's finish the day with a Big Jay run), Smuggler's Notch (backbowls mostly) and Cannon for day trips. I have some experience with backcountry trips, Tear Drop on Mansfield and Tuckermans,plus some local stuff when the snows right. If I had my choice and friends willing I would spend 90% of my time in backcountry.
Epic powder days, last year Valantines day storm at MountSnow, my wife understood. The biggest day was Jay Peak on St Patrick's day '07. That was amazing, fresh tracks until about 1:30pm when all the drunks shook off their hang overs, so my buddy and I headed over to Big Jay. We were the first to hit the trail over, my AT set-up was broken so I was snow shoeing along the ridge breaking trail in 2+ feet when 3 local's past me on AT set-up about 100yds before dropping in! I wanted first tracks, oh well still the best day I ever had.
Great forum guys, thanks for setting it up.
Rob


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome BuddyDog!  Be sure to check out our Cycling Forum, we could use a little more MTB influence in there... 

BTW, I merged you thread into this one to keep all the new member introductions in one place.


----------



## lerops (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all!

Have been following for a while, decided to join. I am newer to skiing than most of you, if not all. I started skiing a couple of years ago. The moment I put skiis under my feet, I knew this was for me. So, although I am new, I share your passion for skiing. I try to ski as much as possible. I live in NY, so weekend skiing is mostly on Catskills. Longer skiing done mostly in Vermont. Looking forward to contributing to the great NE forum you guys have here.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome lerops.  I can think of a few folks here that only have a few years of skiing under their belt, so don't be afraid to post.  You've got the passion for skiing, which is all the matters.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 28, 2008)

lerops said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Have been following for a while, decided to join. I am newer to skiing than most of you, if not all. I started skiing a couple of years ago. The moment I put skiis under my feet, I knew this was for me. So, although I am new, I share your passion for skiing. I try to ski as much as possible. I live in NY, so weekend skiing is mostly on Catskills. Longer skiing done mostly in Vermont. Looking forward to contributing to the great NE forum you guys have here.



Welcome to the forum! There's more diversity here than you think, it's just that newer skiers tend to post a lot less than those who've been at it for a while.


----------



## extreme_me (Feb 7, 2008)

howdy! I'm looking for this.
Anyway, of course I'm new in here, that's why I need to introduce myself.
New to the forum and to the sport. An amateur but I want to be hustler with this.
Really gives me the adrenaline. 
See you around guys, need some tutorials and a ski buddy.

________________________________________
*the way you think.......it's just the way you are *
I want downhill skiing than alpine skiing.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2008)

extreme_me said:


> howdy! I'm looking for this.
> Anyway, of course I'm new in here, that's why I need to introduce myself.
> New to the forum and to the sport. An amateur but I want to be hustler with this.
> Really gives me the adrenaline.
> See you around guys, need some tutorials and a ski buddy.



Welcome extreme_me.  Where are you from, where do you ski?


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2008)

And who do you plan on hustling?


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> And who do you plan on hustling?









Minnesota Fats, probably...


----------



## urban07sti (Feb 8, 2008)

Guess I'll introduce myself here even though I posted a few times last week.  I've lingered on this forum for a while (probably close to 2 years), finally took the plunge to join.

I graduated college in May 07, during my time in college completely fell in love with skiing and snowboarding. I skied a litte bit when I was young and then got into snowboarding in middle school, was never really that good.  Most of high school was too busy with sports to spend enough time to get into the sport, but would ride occasionally.  Sophmore year in college, bought a bunch of snowboard gear and fell in love.  Bought the ASC College Pass Junior and Senior year, also worked selling passes for them.  Was a great time, would ski 30-40 days a year, a lot of time at Mt. Snow & killington midweek, with some trips to Sunday River.  Decided halfway through last season to also start skiing, and picked up some public enemies, love doing both skiing and riding.

In the 'real world' now, still getting up on weekends when I can, no season pass, decided to hit some places I've never been.  REALLY enjoyed Stowe and Sugarbush (last weekend was a lot of fun).  I have a few friends that are getting more into skiing/boarding.  Hoping to rent a house next year in the MRV or Stowe area.  Maybe see some of you ont he slopes.  I'm headed up to Stowe for a long weekend in a few weeks (22nd) then hitting the 'bush on that Monday afterwards.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome urban07sti, thanks for the intro!


----------



## aoneil (Feb 10, 2008)

*As usual, I went about this backwards...*

Hi!  I just joined and realized I should introduce myself (after already having been compelled to join and post to threads elsewhere).

I seem to have gone about everything the wrong way.

When I was stationed in Denver many moons ago I just went skiing one weekend at Breckenridge. I'd done cross country skiing a couple of times in gym class when there was too much snow to do anything else, and I'd roller skated and ice skated since I was a little kid.  Oh yeah, I was born and raised in Central Mass, and I come from a line of Finns (with all that running and cross-country skiing in my background).

I remember my first run - the lift ride was scary and I was worrying I'd fall before I got on the chair. I fell right after I got off the little slope from where the chair unloaded and had a hell of a time getting back up. My friend showed me snowplow and then I was off - scared to death I was going to fall. I remember not falling and thinking how much it felt like skating with extra sticking out the ends.

I went maybe eight times over my years in Colorado and New Mexico and then didn't go for many years (I lived in Oklahoma at the government's behest for far too long). When I moved back "home" I thought about going but didn't. This year, I got it in my head I'd start skiing again. I almost tried snowboarding, but my aging body rebelled against the thought of falling down a lot (I never even had to fall down a lot when I learned to ski, I've been spoiled). I bought a season pass during the fall for Wachusett and resolved to go as many times as I needed to have the pass "pay for itself." I rented skis the first time, then ordered a pair of snow boards (little skis, some people call them snow blades, but that's like calling inline skates "rollerblades").

I suppose my point is when I got my Head Shape skis, I was barely able to handle the blue runs at Wa (I wasn't great, but I didn't fall down). I'm not a huge sports person, but I seem to have some skills that transferred (growing up in the time of roller skating in the 80's and all those hours at the rink). But the short, fat skis are everything they say - I went down a black diamond run on my second afternoon with my boards, and now I'm there as often as I can get away. My season pass (a bronze pass) is well past paying for itself at this point, and I'm considering what kind of trips I can get up to up north and maybe back to Colorado next year.

    I've finally gotten the hang of turning around backward at will (rather than as a last resort *chuckle*) and I'm starting to question my sanity since the half-pipe's looking like fun.   

    I'm not one of those people who barrels down a run and then has a yard sale (although I dodged a few last night).  I also don't nail unsuspecting people on my way downhill (also happened once last night, I wanted to take that snowboard and nail him with it).  I try to be polite to other people and not be a danger to myself or others.  I'd also like to do that whole going down the mountain with a reasonable amount of style and grace.  

   (just for the record, since it's not obvious - I'm female, my name's Anne.  Nice to meet you.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Anne.  Thanks for the detailed introduction.  It sounds like you should fit in fine here!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 11, 2008)

Finally another chick!!!! I think we're up to... 4 now?

Nice to meet ya, Anne. I'm sure you'll like it here


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Finally another chick!!!! I think we're up to... 4 now?



Shhhh.... Just don't tell Marc....


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Shhhh.... Just don't tell Marc....



Oh...right... :lol:


----------



## Paul (Feb 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Finally another chick!!!! I think we're up to... 4 now?



Awwww, man. Does this mean I have to stop posting in my underwear?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> Awwww, man. Does this mean I have to stop posting in my underwear?



I've already asked you nicely to stop doing that anyway... :roll:


----------



## Paul (Feb 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've already asked you nicely to stop doing that anyway... :roll:



I need to be told sternly. I'm a baaaad boy....


----------



## aoneil (Feb 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> I need to be told sternly. I'm a baaaad boy....



   Okay, but I draw the line at whips and chains, though.  :-o


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

aoneil said:


> Okay, but I draw the line at whips and chains, though.  :-o



We'll have to work on that, but I think you'll fit in fine around here...


----------



## aoneil (Feb 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> We'll have to work on that, but I think you'll fit in fine around here...



   No whips and chains _without a safeword_?  (there, fixed it)


----------



## Superbman (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Alpine Zone!

I've seen some of the fun videos you've posted over the years (mostly over on Epic) and as a fellow southern New england skier I thought it was high-time I joined this forum
I work on Patrol at Berkshire East ski area (best little mountain in the east IMHO) both as a weekday pro and weekend volunteer.  I'm a relative new comer to the sport-I started skiing about 7.5 years ago (this is my 8th season) at the age of 30.  I don't know how I'd rate my ability-that's a task for others, I do work hard at getting better, love the challenge of tough terrain, and I appreciate that people who are a heck of a lot better than me have taken a lot off tiime to help me get better and have indulged my learning with their patience--and basically love the whole outdoor winter zeitgeist.

I'm a much better mountain biker than skier (though I've only been at that for a few years more than skiing) and i head up a regional chapter of NEMBA-I've built some mean, extensive and LEGALL trail systems with a crew of other volunteers that I'm pretty damn proud of.

I'm always looking for more ski companions, often have weekday ski time--just letting it be know.

That's it-let's hope this season starts to really take off (it's getting a little late...)

Liam


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome Liam! BEast is a great hill.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome Liam.  BEast is great I can't wait to get up there again!  Be sure to contribute to our budding cycling forum when the ski season winds down too.


----------



## SirShredsaLot (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey everybody!!

I just found out about this board so I thought I'd say hello. I've been skiing since my teens (30 now) and it's my absolute favorite thing to do. I grew up out west and I've skied a lot in Utah and Colorado. Moved to Connecticut in '01 and I did the All For One Pass for a few seasons... so sad to see that go! 

Anyways, I'm always excited to meet new ski buddies and rip it up with people who like challenging terrain. Many of my friends who ski are there for the party or social aspect, which is cool and fun, but I'm there mostly for the turns. I don't mean to get too far ahead of myself because I'm certainly not the best skier on the mountain, but I'd love to see some of you on the hill or hear the inside scoop on some places I haven't checked out yet. 

Peace...

Steve


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Steve.  Sounds like you mostly skied at ASC mountains the last few years, where have you been skiing now that ASC is no more?


----------



## Paul (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Steve, my condolences on the whole Connecticut thing.


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome, Steve!  Maybe you can make it out to one of the regularly scheduled Wed night outings at Ski Sundown sometime?


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Finally another chick!!!! I think we're up to... 4 now?
> 
> Nice to meet ya, Anne. I'm sure you'll like it here


Nah, 6. 

Welcome, Anne!  Glad to have you with us!


----------



## SirShredsaLot (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes! 

Yup, mostly at ASC mtns. I've still been going to Killington mostly, but I'd really like to check out some other places. Next weekend (23,24) I'll be hitting up Sugarloaf with some of my co-workers. I haven't been there yet, so really looking forward to it. Any tips?

Wednesdays at Sundown, huh? That could be fun. I live in New London tho, so it would be a bit of a hike for a weeknight, but if conditions are ripe and I could meet some new people, I'd be down for it!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> Hi Steve, my condolences on the whole Connecticut thing.


 
Was about to say the same thing :lol:


----------



## SirShredsaLot (Feb 13, 2008)

ahh, it's not so bad. I like the seasons. What's left of them anyways (damn global warming) I'm right by the beach and only a few hours from some decent skiing. All in all, not too shabby


----------



## Robbovius (Feb 22, 2008)

*A funny thing happened on the way to the forum...*

Howdy folks...

funny story about how I wound up here at Alpinezone. if you go to the "Daring to Ice Climb" you'll see part of it. let me explain.

even though I'm an active snowboarder, and spend all my alternate fridays off  on the local eastern MA slopes ( can anybody tell what chairlift I photographed my shadow from in my profile?), my main focus in sports is rockclimbing. back in january, a guy posting on NEclimbs.com (goes by "bristolpipe" there) com got a huge hair accross is bum about me and began going around to various other climbing related sites posting blatant cut-and-pastes of my posts on rockclimbing.com and NEclimbs.com using usernames very similiar to mine. so far the count of sites, including Alpinezone is up to 5. it's good to want to achieve, I guess...

also about that time I started getting emails in my rockclimbing.com email box from alpinezone...which of course I ditched, as spam, not having signed up here on my own. 

anyway, this morning, doing a google search of "robbovious" I was directed to the "Daring to Ice Climb" thread...imagine my sursprise!!! well, whadayaknow? so THAT'S why I've been getting those e-mails!

Seems like a whole lotta drama, the above hassle, eh? yeah, creeps me out a little bit, beiong stalked and impersonatedon all these other sites, but honestly, I'm kinda happy to have found this place, since I am an active snowboarder an do like getting around to the slopes whenever time permits, and enjoy talking about it as well. 

so um, robbovious/bristolpipe/piton/lionel heath/smeagol, uh, thanks, I guess...

see you folks round the boards.

;-)


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2008)

Robbovius said:


> Howdy folks...
> 
> funny story about how I wound up here at Alpinezone.
> ;-)



welcome along for the ride Robbovius.  None of us here are as we appear ;-) so you'll fit in well.  now, please logoff and get out there!


----------



## happyjack (Feb 26, 2008)

newest newb reporting for duty!

i'm a marylander that skied quite a bit through high school and college (late 80s/early 90s) -- mostly in PA and VT, and some in NY.  then i got married and had kids and didn't ski for nearly 10 years.  got back on skis last year with the family (kids are 5 & 7) for a couple of trips to liberty.  kids enjoyed it, so we plunked down the cash this past fall an completely geared-out everyone!

we've made 8 trips to liberty this year; going to blue knob this weekend and looking for someplace in VT for easter weekend...maybe magic?

thanks for having me...

~jack


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 26, 2008)

Jack. Nice to meet you. I think there's a trip planned to MRV eastern weekend if you're up for the drive 

Randi


----------



## happyjack (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks for the welcome randi.

i think mad river is prolly a little further than we want to drive for this trip...but thanks for the invite.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome happyjack, thanks for the intro!


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

...and they couldn't prevent Jack from being happy...





I like the Who as well.8)

welcome aboard!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2008)

I moved the discussion of where happyjack should take his family to this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/24685-any-recs-easter-weekend.html


----------



## happyjack (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks brain...sorry to derail the intro thread.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2008)

happyjack said:


> thanks brain...sorry to derail the intro thread.



No problem, I was just trying to keep the discussion all in one spot.


----------



## Marc (Feb 29, 2008)

Paul said:


> ...and they couldn't prevent Jack from being happy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess pedophiles really do stick together.


----------



## happyjack (Feb 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> I guess pedophiles really do stick together.



yeah...we hunt in packs.:roll:

wtf?


----------



## Paul (Feb 29, 2008)

happyjack said:


> yeah...we hunt in packs.:roll:
> 
> wtf?



Marc's into farm animals. He's just jealous that he can't get it on with people



Nice Marc, way to scare-off teh no0bs.


----------



## happyjack (Feb 29, 2008)

Paul said:


> Marc's into farm animals. He's just jealous that he can't get it on with people
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Marc, way to scare-off teh no0bs.



hahaha.  if he's taking the piss, that's cool...i can laugh at pedo jokes just as easily as the next guy.  i've been on enough forums to handle that.

on the other hand, if he's just a pr1ck...

i'll just keep my mouth shut for a while until i get a better feel for the vibe here.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

happyjack said:


> hahaha.  if he's taking the piss, that's cool...i can laugh at pedo jokes just as easily as the next guy.  i've been on enough forums to handle that.
> 
> on the other hand, if he's just a pr1ck...
> 
> i'll just keep my mouth shut for a while until i get a better feel for the vibe here.



you will see pretty quickly that everyone beats on marc.  he even bashes himself.  it is part of the culture. 

welcome!


----------



## Paul (Feb 29, 2008)

happyjack said:


> hahaha.  if he's taking the piss, that's cool...i can laugh at pedo jokes just as easily as the next guy.  i've been on enough forums to handle that.
> 
> on the other hand, if he's just a pr1ck...
> 
> i'll just keep my mouth shut for a while until i get a better feel for the vibe here.



Nah.. Marc's okay. There aren't any real trolls around here.

'sides, I think that was aimed more at me than you.


----------



## happyjack (Feb 29, 2008)

it's all good.


----------



## snow*angel (Mar 3, 2008)

*Hey Hey*

Whats up everyone!?!?! I'm new to the site but already I love what I've seen! I've been riding for 5 seasons now and only ride at Magic in south londonderry VT. I'm almost 15 and can't wait to move up there when I'm older, I love it there, it's my second home! My first home is in MA, close to the Enfield and East Longmeadow lines.

I love music and love to chanel my energy through my music and how I ride. Some people say I'm crazy when I ride and they would never ride how I ride on what I ride, so I guess you could say I'm a little nuts. I had my first encounter with woods over February break and it wasn't the best. I wasn't trying to do woods i just ended up in them off the side of the trail and killed my foot, but thats not going to stop me.



Got my first real pow riding last weekend and what a blast! just need to figure out how to add pictures to my posts. Well thats a little about me, if you have any good music or your going to be comming to Magic and want a "guide" just let me know!

P.S. whats up with everyone hatin' on Marc?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2008)

snow*angel said:


> Whats up everyone!?!?! I'm new to the site but already I love what I've seen! I've been riding for 5 seasons now and only ride at Magic in south londonderry VT. I'm almost 15 and can't wait to move up there when I'm older, I love it there, it's my second home! My first home is in MA, close to the Enfield and East Longmeadow lines.
> 
> I love music and love to chanel my energy through my music and how I ride. Some people say I'm crazy when I ride and they would never ride how I ride on what I ride, so I guess you could say I'm a little nuts. I had my first encounter with woods over February break and it wasn't the best. I wasn't trying to do woods i just ended up in them off the side of the trail and killed my foot, but thats not going to stop me.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forums snow*angel!  Thanks for the intro.  Magic is a great place to call your home mountain.

Adding pics is easy.  Just upload them to our Gallery.  Once you do that you'll see the code needed to include them in a post under the picture while viewing the full size version.  It'll be a line that looks similar to this:

[img]http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/851/P2140006006.jpg[/img]

Don't worry about Marc, it's all in good fun... Mostly...


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

snow*angel said:


> Whats up everyone!?!?! I'm new to the site but already I love what I've seen! I've been riding for 5 seasons now and only ride at Magic in south londonderry VT. I'm almost 15 and can't wait to move up there when I'm older, I love it there, it's my second home! My first home is in MA, close to the Enfield and East Longmeadow lines.
> 
> I love music and love to chanel my energy through my music and how I ride. Some people say I'm crazy when I ride and they would never ride how I ride on what I ride, so I guess you could say I'm a little nuts. I had my first encounter with woods over February break and it wasn't the best. I wasn't trying to do woods i just ended up in them off the side of the trail and killed my foot, but thats not going to stop me.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forum angel. There is a good Magic following on this forum so I'm sure you'll get along with a lot of us quite well. 

As for why there is so much hatin' on Marc: the official reason? He's a poopy pants.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome snow*angel !

Marc is a friendly antagonist and we try to return the compliment equally.


----------



## happyjack (Mar 3, 2008)

welcome snow*angel

no hatin' on marc.

i'm just another n00b like you and was just trying to figure out if marc was a hated troll-ba$tard after he lumped me into the pedo cesspool with paul and pete townshend.

apparently, he's just a well-loved troll-ba$tard.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 3, 2008)

snow*angel said:


> P.S. whats up with everyone hatin' on Marc?



Is this Marc posting under a pseudonym?


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

snow*angel said:


> P.S. whats up with everyone hatin' on Marc?









He turned me into a newt!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> He turned me into a newt!!!



I got better....


----------



## MrsGrassi21 (Mar 11, 2008)

*My first posting*

To the delight of my husband, I joined Alpine Zone and am engaging in my first posting (WOO HOO!).  I probably won't be writing on here much...but my husband takes care of that since he's a daily user.  I just want to say I love the humping stormtrooper from MRGisevil.  That made my first visit worthwhile!:grin:


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome!!!!  We could use some more estrogen around here!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 11, 2008)

MrsGrassi21 said:


> To the delight of my husband, I joined Alpine Zone and am engaging in my first posting (WOO HOO!).  I probably won't be writing on here much...but my husband takes care of that since he's a daily user.  I just want to say I love the humping stormtrooper from MRGisevil.  That made my first visit worthwhile!:grin:



Welcome, MrsG. I like your sense of humor already


----------



## MrsGrassi21 (Mar 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Welcome, MrsG. I like your sense of humor already



Is Mrs G just as evil?  :evil:  Does she also have humping stormtroopers somewhere?


----------



## Paul (Mar 12, 2008)

Yay, does this mean more posts like Severine telling Brian not to forget the milk and eggs on the way home?


----------



## Paul (Mar 12, 2008)

BTW, welcome aboard!!


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2008)

Paul said:


> Yay, does this mean more posts like Severine telling Brian not to forget the milk and eggs on the way home?


:roll:  I keep that to PMs, c'mon now!  Give me some credit!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome Mrs. Grassi!


----------



## MrsGrassi21 (Mar 12, 2008)

MrsGrassi21 said:


> Is Mrs G just as evil?  :evil:  Does she also have humping stormtroopers somewhere?



I was told there are two evils. I guess I'm confusing them.  MRGisevil, are you the lesser of the two evils? HA.  Regardless, I still like the stormtroopers.

And to answer your question, Paul.....Grassi21, can you bring home a chinese cookie from GC? Thx.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2008)

MrsGrassi21 said:


> To the delight of my husband, I joined Alpine Zone and am engaging in my first posting (WOO HOO!).  I probably won't be writing on here much...but my husband takes care of that since he's a daily user.  I just want to say I love the humping stormtrooper from MRGisevil.  That made my first visit worthwhile!:grin:




Welcome!  Just about everyone here is up to date on our vaccinations, except maybe Marc!  Just avoid talking about goats and you'll be fine!


----------



## Paul (Mar 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Welcome!  Just about everyone here is up to date on our vaccinations, except maybe Marc!  Just avoid talking about goats and you'll be fine!



I'm a little overdue for my Spotted Mongolian Diptheria Yellow Tuburculofever one, otherwise...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2008)

MrsGrassi21 said:


> I was told there are two evils. I guess I'm confusing them.  MRGisevil, are you the lesser of the two evils? HA.  Regardless, I still like the stormtroopers.
> 
> And to answer your question, Paul.....Grassi21, can you bring home a chinese cookie from GC? Thx.



F!  I forgot the cookie.  See what happens when I can't access AZ from work.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2008)

MrsGrassi21 said:


> To the delight of my husband, I joined Alpine Zone and am engaging in my first posting (WOO HOO!). I probably won't be writing on here much...but my husband takes care of that since he's a daily user. I just want to say I love the humping stormtrooper from MRGisevil. That made my first visit worthwhile!:grin:


 
Oh you poor thing, welcome. What do you mean he's a daily user :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Oh you poor thing, welcome. What do you mean he's a daily user :lol:



:lol: Too funny.  MrsGrassi21 meet andy, andy meet the Mrs.  

We will do our best to avoid andy up in Warren.  If not, you might find andy and me singing songs be the fire until the wee hours.  Maybe something by Ludacris?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol: Too funny. MrsGrassi21 meet andy, andy meet the Mrs.
> 
> We will do our best to avoid andy up in Warren. If not, you might find andy and me singing songs be the fire until the wee hours. Maybe something by Ludacris?


 
Hehe, still working on getting up there for at least Friday. Bring the berries, I'll bring the pancakes.:lol:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 19, 2008)

Come for the mogul comp info, stay for the fun. So...

I'm Mike, and met a few AZers at the Ski Sundown bump comp. I grew up about 25 minutes SE of Buffalo, started skiing in 4th grade when my mom decided the only way she was going to get to go skiing again was to force her kids to come along with her. Haven't looked back since, even with a broken arm my 8th time out. I've mainly skied bumps since probably 8th grade, but don't consider myself to have been a bump skier until this year when I started paying attention to technique other than weight forward and staying in a fall line. Didn't ski during college for lack of time and money, but started back up again last year. I now mostly ski Killington, but am thinking about adding Ski Sundown a couple nights per week next year.

Outside of skiing, I went to Clarkson University in Potsdam, NY, for Aeronautical and Mechanical Engineering. After graduating, moved to CT and work in East Hartford, live about 15 minutes south of Hartford. Also a racing fan, mainly F1, ALMS, Rally, motocross, superbike, MotoGP, (i.e. anything that doesn't involve ovals.) Hockey's the other big spectator sport, though I'll catch lacrosse and volleyball when they're on TV (played both in high school.) Music mainly rock, mix of classic through current, though I have a freakish leaning toward Canadian rock (Rush, Barenaked Ladies, Tragically Hip,...)

Eh. I think that's enough for now.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Mondeo- I filmed everyone Sunday and should have a vid up in the next day or so, at least of the guy's preliminary runs. Glad to have you around, ps- go sabres


----------



## ed-drum (Mar 23, 2008)

*Newbie*

I have been reading this site for years, and have enjoyed it. But today when I read about the "Border Checkpoints", I could no longer keep silent. I know it says no politics, but this is a political problem. I have been skiing since 1964 and have never been stopped trying to exercise my right to peaceful enjoyment. Ed.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> I have been reading this site for years, and have enjoyed it. But today when I read about the "Border Checkpoints", I could no longer keep silent. I know it says no politics, but this is a political problem. I have been skiing since 1964 and have never been stopped trying to exercise my right to peaceful enjoyment. Ed.


 
Welcome and great first post, hope it doesn't get nuked. Somethings just need to be said.


----------



## kimmie01485 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I just wanted to say Hello! I decided to sign up for the boards after listening to things from my sister all season long. I am looking forward to being on the "inside" next season! I learned how to ski my sophomore year of college, which was 4 years ago, but really stepped it up this season. It was such a fabulous winter and I am really sad to see it go. So far I have made it to the slopes 30 times with at least 5 more scheduled before the end of April. 

I <3 skiing. Completely obsessed now 8)


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome kimmie01485.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome kimmie01485!  Who's your sister, a member here?


----------



## kimmie01485 (Mar 26, 2008)

yup she is a member here, jillybeans...i didn't put her as my referral because when i registered i wasn't sure what her un was.

anyways. happy to be a member and i will be checking in often!

~Kim


----------



## severine (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome, Kim!  Glad to have you with us!


----------



## magicbus (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi everyone.  I found this site while searching for info on Magic after skiing there last week.   I probably spent the next three days going through posts and video and loved everything I saw/read.   Well developed site with an enthusiastic but laid back group.

About myself..I'd say I'm an advanced intermediate.  I'll ski just about anything except double d's.  It's not always pretty in a mogul field,  one thing I'd like to improve on.  I've spent most of my season this year just getting my ski legs back (former life as CPA left little time in past 10 years for skiing). I'm embarrassed to say I don't even own shaped skis.  Done most of my skiing this year in the last month and a 1/2.  But I have to say I have the skiing bug again.

Other than that, grew up in Harwinton, CT, skiied school vacations at a different vermont area each year, mohawk and other berkshire resorts on occasional weekends .  Been in RI the past 15 years and now work as a LMT.  Here living this season working at Castle Hill in Ludlow.  Spent the hard core winter between Christmas and Feb break working and on snowshoes.  Now that things are slowing down, I've been on skis lately.  Hubby's back is out so I'm mostly out there by myself. 

Ok, that's it in a nutshell.  

Oh, yea.  Riding the lift a Magic brought back a childhood memory for me.  For a few winters, we skied with friends of the family.  I can still remember their young son saying to his dad, are you trying to kill me (he was probably 8 at the time) on the lift ride.  After riding the red lift the other day and seeing all the boulders on the line, I understand what he was talking about.  

ok,  must go and check the weather report.  I heard we may get some snow here tonite/tomorrow.


----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2008)

But I waaaant it I waaaaaaaaaaant it I waaaaaaaaaaaaant it....

You caaaaaaaaaaaaaan't have it! Nope!


Welcome aboard!

Get it, bus, aboard??? hahaha oh I KILL myself!

SRSLY, nice intro welcome!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome magicbus!  I grew up in neighboring Burlington, CT.


----------



## magicbus (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks for the welcomes.  

So, bvibert, har-bur would mean something to you?  The last time I was there, was about 8 yrs ago, we drove down rte 8 coming back from skiing stratton.  I was shocked how much I remember, used to fish at colebrook, etc. Even remembered the back roads off rte 8 to get into harwinton.  

do they still sled at besse park?

hoping for snow tonite.  I skied magic last monday, 3-17, and if it wasn't groomed, it was solid.  there website said there has been some softening, so i'm hoping.


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2008)

You wouldn't recognize Har Bur these days.  MAJOR renovation and additions.  Sledding still goes on at Besse Park in Torrington, though they cut off the top of the larger hill.  

Welcome!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2008)

magicbus said:


> thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> So, bvibert, har-bur would mean something to you?  The last time I was there, was about 8 yrs ago, we drove down rte 8 coming back from skiing stratton.  I was shocked how much I remember, used to fish at colebrook, etc. Even remembered the back roads off rte 8 to get into harwinton.
> 
> ...



Yup, Har-Bur Middle School means something to me, lots of memories there and at Lewis S. Mills HS.  I actually technically lived in Harwinton for my senior year of HS and had lots of friends from there.


----------



## snow*angel (Mar 31, 2008)

*question*

how do i start a new post/thread whats the difference?? can some one give me the dummies version of these?? please send then as a private message so i can refer back to them. Thank You:-D


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 6, 2008)

I found the board via SKI ADK, and am a supporter at the PASR message board. 47, ski only, so far, heading back to Whiteface in the AM. skied a fair amount this season: Elk, Blue, Camelback, Whiteface, Sunday River, J-Hole, Targhee, SnowKing .......


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome, Moe Ghoul!  We've had a lot of new faces from PA this season!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Welcome, Moe Ghoul!  We've had a lot of new faces from PA this season!



THanks, I see yer from Torrington, my folks have a place on Highland lake in Winsted, great part of the state up there. Went to HS in West Hartford, CT, Conard HS.


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> THanks, I see yer from Torrington, my folks have a place on Highland lake in Winsted, great part of the state up there. Went to HS in West Hartford, CT, Conard HS.


Wow!  I'm always shocked when somebody not only recognizes Torrington, but actually knows the area.   I keep saying I'm going to move away, but yet here I still am for all of my life but 8 months.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Wow!  I'm always shocked when somebody not only recognizes Torrington, but actually knows the area.   I keep saying I'm going to move away, but yet here I still am for all of my life but 8 months.




Nothing wrong with a place where the roots run deep


----------



## severine (May 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Nothing wrong with a place where the roots run deep


Right now I'm glad to be close to family, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Right now I'm glad to be close to family, too.



Amen to that..I'm going to my Aunts house for dinner tonight..


----------



## MassBoarder (May 28, 2008)

Hello.  I've been reading this board sporadically for a while now and figured it would be good if I joined and began contributing to the discussions.  I grew up in Connecticut and learned to ski, and then snowboard, at Powder Ridge.  As a teenager, I used to take a lot of trips up to Southern/Central Vermont areas (Magic, Mt. Snow, Okemo, Pico, etc.).  I'm now 32, live in Eastern MA and my home mountain is Sunday River.  I've been snowboarding almost exclusively ever since I caught the bug at age 13, but a couple of seasons ago I took up telemark skiing as a new challenge.  I tend to break the telemarks out on windy/icy days or when I have some time on my own (which usually coincides with windy/icy days) to practice without holding other people up.  Can't say I've mastered the technique yet, but I am progressing (albeit slowly).  I'm not much of a park/pipe person and prefer just free riding around the mountain.

I enjoy obsessing about the weather and trying to catch those days when most reports are predicting rain/ice/wind and I end up at the mountain on a crowd-free powder day.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2008)

Welcome MassBoarder, thanks for the introduction.


----------



## Beetlenut (May 30, 2008)

Hi. I've been on this board for about a year and just noticed the "New Member Introductions Thread". Slow day a work will do that. Since I never posted here when I joined, though I would rectify that. Lets see, I like long walks on the beach, little fuzzy kittens, using IV dr... DOH wait a minute, that's for eHarmony.com, wrong forum.  Ok, I'm from West Kingston, RI about 15 minutes west of URI and the mighty Yagoo. I started skiing after college when I got a good job and could afford the sport. I'm a software Engineer and work in Newport,RI. I got to Sundown twice this year and got the bump bug, and am looking forward to this next year to get better in the bumps. I'm also going to try and make an AZ outing up North this year. Unfortunatly I'm only able to get in 5-6 ski days a year due to kids and family, but hopefully that will improve.


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello.  I migrated from PASR where it was getting kinda sad... and lonely.  Some people here will know me some people here won't but I'm really awesome for sure.  Haha.  I'm somewhat of a beginner when it comes to skiing (3.5 years on sticks, boarder for 3 years before that) but I've progressed a lot in the last year.  I am sometimes inappropriate and like adult humor hence the screen name.  I use "..." a lot.  I hate smileys and won't ever use them so don't look for that crap in my posts.  I'm a 6' tall blonde so you'll never miss me on the mountain.  Oh, and I love weekend reports.  That's about it.  

Oops... I almost forgot... I'm a GSS groupie.  Hi Papi!


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow, GSS has brought over a lot of new members!  

Welcome, Sexkitten!  Nice to have another female on the board!


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Welcome ..GSS is my favorite target which means .... you may have made the list too... :razz::razz::razz::razz: ( I like smileys and use them a lot ) "sexkitten" that was my pet name for my ex when we were first married..



Uh oh. If it makes you feel any better I'm usually an easy target.  Ugh.


----------



## ski9 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Uh oh. If it makes you feel any better I'm usually an easy target.  Ugh.



And I can vouch that Sexkitten is really a female, as she survived a rigorous verification/authentication process on that other now slimy MB.







(You're welcome, 'Kitten)


----------



## ski9 (Jun 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If this authentication process was carried out by GSS it could explain the slime ..



IDK, I've been hitting on 'Kitten for about three years and it's gone absolutely nowhere. Since I'm better looking, richer, and a far superior skier than GSS, I can't imagine she'd let him get anything on her...plus, there's the whole Bob thing.


----------



## ski9 (Jun 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> For all I know you could be GSS too...



Eh, then so could you.


----------



## ski9 (Jun 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Your probably coming across as too needy .. women hate that..



No, I think I may just be too cheap. I see a pretty girl and offer her $50...and they look at me like I'm crazy. Women are complicated.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome to AZ, SK. This board has a boatload of fun threads to goof on.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Oops... I almost forgot... I'm a GSS groupie.  Hi Papi!



Nice alias, GSS....




Kidding. Welcome SK.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice alias, GSS....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greg I think you owe GSS a commission for taking over PASR. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Hello.  I migrated from PASR where it was getting kinda sad... and lonely.  Some people here will know me some people here won't but I'm really awesome for sure.  Haha.  I'm somewhat of a beginner when it comes to skiing (3.5 years on sticks, boarder for 3 years before that) but I've progressed a lot in the last year.  I am sometimes inappropriate and like adult humor hence the screen name.  I use "..." a lot.  I hate smileys and won't ever use them so don't look for that crap in my posts.  I'm a 6' tall blonde so you'll never miss me on the mountain.  Oh, and I love weekend reports.  That's about it.
> 
> Oops... I almost forgot... I'm a GSS groupie.  Hi Papi!



Welcome to the site Sexkitten...I miss mornings at Blue mountain with you and Bob..well it's almost ski season..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Greg I think you owe GSS a commission for taking over PASR. :lol:




For sure..the new owner over there is a tool so all the cool PASR "GSS Groupies" are coming over here...it's no coincidence that Moe, Ski9 and Sexkitten are some of my favorite people to ski with...oh and Gorgonzola..you're cool too..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

I had fun at PASR and skiing with a few peeps from there. When ski season rolls around, I'll prolly go back to posting there, too, for ski hookups since it is more local for me.. But there's no encouragement to keep the conversation going, even if its just silly threads. And this group is a bit more age appropriate, ie, more adults vs. young kids.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

If only we can get TTC6 over here..lol

edit: actually he has 7 posts...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/tt-c6.html

check out this thread... http://forums.alpinezone.com/19649-...on-shares-available-buy-set-up-new-group.html


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If only we can get TTC6 over here..lol
> 
> edit: actually he has 7 posts...
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! That guy must smell like ass, nobody wants to bunk up with him! A real tell is the fact that he claims to have been in other rentals before. What happened? I was with the same guys for 10 years......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! That guy must smell like ass, nobody wants to bunk up with him! A real tell is the fact that he claims to have been in other rentals before. What happened? I was with the same guys for 10 years......



Well you know the crazy roommate from The Real World who gets kicked off( 1 or 2 charecters per season) that's TTC6.  You two should carpool...


Any other new members want to introduce themselves???


----------



## ski9 (Jun 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I had fun at PASR and skiing with a few peeps from there. When ski season rolls around, I'll prolly go back to posting there, too, for ski hookups since it is more local for me.. But there's no encouragement to keep the conversation going, even if its just silly threads. And this group is a bit more age appropriate, ie, more adults vs. young kids.



I'm sure Greg fears dragging this beautiful MB down by ghettoing it up with its own Pocono forum...I know I often cringe at who we are...but after seeing how drivers just run down people in CT without bothering to stop, maybe those fancy New Englanders wouldn't be too put off. 

Anyway, as to stop crapping up this thread and bring it back on topic....

I'm a Sno local, father of a former PARA racer and proud dad of an almost 8 yr old who just finished her first season on the Sno Mountain Development Race Team, which was led by the two best junior race coaches I've ever met. A mountain gets my loyalty by how much it commits to its race programs and the new owners exceeded our expectation. Dennis Carlson absolutely rocks. The 193 new snow guns also rock.

I usually get in a little over 100 days, starting and ending at Belleayre (I quit racing ASRA to be with my kid at Sno every weekend), but I just barely hit 80 this year because getting a little kid to practice every Sat/Sun makes it hard to motivate on Tuesdays and Wednesdays.

For any parents (especially in PA) considering getting their kids into racing, just drop me a PM and I'll go on and on about the amazing thing a race program does for a kid.

Eh, that's it.


----------



## powderman (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi everyone.  I've been lurking around the forums for a while and I've decided to post.  I live in Northwestern Connecticut.  I enjoy skiing in the glades more than any other types of skiing.  My local hill is Mohawk.  I go there since Sundown is a lot further from my house.  If I have a bit more time to waste I go up to Catamount and sometimes Berkshire East.  I don't go to Berkshire East much though since it's a long drive.  I go elsewhere to, usually for day trips but sometimes for overnights.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome Powderman, there's quite a few of us in your relative neck of the woods.  You'll have to make the extra drive over to Sundown sometime this coming season when we have a weekly get together.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> For sure..the new owner over there is a tool so all the cool PASR "GSS Groupies" are coming over here...it's no coincidence that Moe, Ski9 and Sexkitten are some of my favorite people to ski with...oh and Gorgonzola..you're cool too..lol



gee thanks...welcome aboard the ship of fools s'kitten!


----------



## Margaritaville Skier (Jun 16, 2008)

Greetings all from Orange Mountain. No, it isn't some small resort , just a bunch of orange groves on the highest parts of the pennisula.  I see lots of familiar names from PASR. It may be a long time till ski season but thoughts of it keep me cool during the long hot summer months down here. Already planning my trip north for the winter months.


----------



## ski9 (Jun 16, 2008)

Margaritaville Skier said:


> Greetings all from Orange Mountain. No, it isn't some small resort , just a bunch of orange groves on the highest parts of the pennisula.  I see lots of familiar names from PASR. It may be a long time till ski season but thoughts of it keep me cool during the long hot summer months down here. Already planning my trip north for the winter months.



Hey, MS! Welcome here!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 16, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Another PSAR refugee I see .. ok one question .. Are you a GSS Groupie?



who isn't...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Margaritaville Skier said:


> Greetings all from Orange Mountain. No, it isn't some small resort , just a bunch of orange groves on the highest parts of the pennisula.  I see lots of familiar names from PASR. It may be a long time till ski season but thoughts of it keep me cool during the long hot summer months down here. Already planning my trip north for the winter months.



Welcome to the Land of Az, MS.


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2008)

This is a PASR infiltration, I think. We need to be on guard.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is a PASR infiltration, I think. We need to be on guard.



You are a victim of your own success


----------



## Margaritaville Skier (Jun 17, 2008)

Well Jerry I guess you can say I'm a PASR refugee. I still check out that board but more importantly, I enjoy any board that deals with skiing and the love of the outdoors. Hell, if it wasn't for my wife, I'd probably be living out west or in Alaska by now. She's the warm weather one. Once she got hurt skiing and couldn't ski anymore, the little latitudes were the only place she wanted to be. Sucks to be me. However, I still get to disappear every winter for 6 or 7 weeks to get my cold weather fix. That's the great part about retirement. Just hooked up with a guy I golf with in the same situation as me but he travels to Colorado every year to geet his skiing fix. Maybe a western swing in my future for this winter. Anyway, happy to be here and look forward to reading everyone's posts. BTW- what's a GSS groupie. Forgive me, I'm old.

Okay, I got it. That'd be a no!


----------



## ski9 (Jun 17, 2008)

Margaritaville Skier said:


> Hell, if it wasn't for my wife...




I can put you in touch with a guy....


----------



## andyzee (Jun 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is a PASR infiltration, I think. We need to be on guard.


 

Perhaps you should start PASRZone?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Perhaps you should start PASRZone?



ahahahaha...well whenever I make fun of TTC6 over on PASR...my post gets deleted..it's like 1984 over there with Big Brother watching...creepy...any other PASRs over here...O.K. time to go to PASR and plug AlpineZone..:uzi:


----------



## Margaritaville Skier (Jun 18, 2008)

ski9 said:


> I can put you in touch with a guy....



Nah, that's not necessary. She lets me go (alone) for 5 or 6 weeks at a time. She's cool, I'll keep her!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Margaritaville Skier said:


> Nah, that's not necessary. She lets me go (alone) for 5 or 6 weeks at a time. She's cool, I'll keep her!



Stop slumming it at Camelback and ski the Rockies..


----------



## Chip (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Stop slumming it at Camelback and ski the Rockies..



Hey Doug!  Its non other then Chip (Chippy at PASR)...This place is actually active and the people are less rowdy with no skiing.


----------



## severine (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, this really has become a refuge for PASRers!


----------



## Chip (Jun 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Wow, this really has become a refuge for PASRers!



Indeed it has.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Chip said:


> Hey Doug!  Its non other then Chip (Chippy at PASR)...This place is actually active and the people are less rowdy with no skiing.




woo hoo..welcome aboard Chippy...wow yeah AZ rocks these days...!!!!


----------



## Chip (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> woo hoo..welcome aboard Chippy...wow yeah AZ rocks these days...!!!!



Chea....:flame::flame::flame:uke:uke::smash::smash::uzi::uzi:


----------



## ski9 (Jun 20, 2008)

Chip said:


> Indeed it has.



Chippy!!!

You all packed for summer camp?


----------



## Chip (Jun 20, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Chippy!!!
> 
> You all packed for summer camp?



How did you know I'm going to camp? Well no I'm not packed....


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> yeah AZ rocks these days...!!!!



AZ has always rocked, my friend. Took you guys long enough to figure that out... :roll:

 Welcome, Chip.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Chippy!!!
> 
> You all packed for summer camp?



Chips a counselor this year with internet privilages..


----------



## ski9 (Jun 20, 2008)

Chip said:


> How did you know I'm going to camp? Well no I'm not packed....



You always go to camp.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello everyone.  I just got a mountain bike about two months ago and have been trying out some trails by myself.  I'd really like to meet up with some other beginner/novices to improve my skills.  I ride a Specialized HT.  I've tried out trails in West Hartford, Shelton and Burlington.  But am willing to travel to the other side of the river too.  The mountain biking is my summer replacement for skiing.  So far it has been good for stemming off the off season blues.  Looking forward to joining you guys on some of your rides!


----------



## Chip (Jun 28, 2008)

ski9 said:


> You always go to camp.



True.  I'm working in the kitchen this summer....its gonna hell the rest of the summer.  Try feeding 300+ people...


----------



## ski9 (Jul 1, 2008)

Chip said:


> True.  I'm working in the kitchen this summer....its gonna hell the rest of the summer.  Try feeding 300+ people...



Keep us updated on what you put in the food, Chippy. Maybe some Special Sauce this year?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Keep us updated on what you put in the food, Chippy. Maybe some Special Sauce this year?



ahahahahaha


----------



## Loafer07 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello Just saying Hi too.  I was checking out different things and came across you guys.
Yes I'm a Sugarloafer  1st time there was 21 April 2007 and never looked at another mountain since.  This last year was my 1sr yr and I went from green to black trails and even went skiing May 2nd


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and the addiction Loafer07!


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome, Loafer07!  Great progress in your 1st season!!


----------



## Loafer07 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks guys and yes I am very addicted.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Jul 30, 2008)

*my intro*

howdy all....
I just found this board and thought I'd do the intro and get it over with.  So how much info do you really want?

Skied as a kid, not very good and didn't like it much.  My son begged me to go when he was about 12 or 13 and I've been hooked ever since.  We started at Wachusetts since it's the easiest drive from Cape Cod and eventually found our way to Sunapee and fell in love with NH.  Took a long time, but eventually sold the house and now I can hear the music from Soulfest going on over at Gunstock tonight.  I can actually see the trails out my back windows.

My sporting life?  I've run a few marathons and done triathlons for almost 10 years now.  Arthritic knees are bringing an end to that, I'd rather save them for the snow. I've done my share of mountain biking, road biking, hiking and even played ice hockey for a few seasons.  I'm also a former US Marine married to another Marine going on 25 years this November.  Our youngest is 18 and off to college in a few weeks and our oldest is 22.  Just the two of them.  

And my dog.  She's an 11 month old Australian Shepherd who's been known to get into a swamp or two  ;-)  She loves to hike and drinks from a Camelback.  

So, it looks like Gunstock will be home for now although I can go anywhere without the 3 hour drive that I used to have.  

off to check out the forums.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome Swamp Dog.  Thanks for the introduction!


----------



## Marc (Jul 31, 2008)

Semper fi, swamp dog, thanks for your service.  I imagine a pair of Marines would enjoy living in NH better than on the Cape in general, regardless of skiing or not.  Glad to have you around the message boards.


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Swamp Dog!  Glad to have you with us!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, and look out for Marc, he's a bit on the weird side


----------



## Swamp Dog (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome all.  I'm really enjoying this board.  I needed something to replace the triathlon board I've been living on since 2003.  It got hard to relate to it all when I decided to give it up.

Severine.....I'm SnoQueen on the Divas.  I should probably change my name to Swamp Dog there too.  I decided I liked the name after my dog got into the swamp at work.  Swamp Dog just became another term of endearment for her.

So what's so weird about Marc?  :razz:

Marc, when you get to the end of the PMC, look for my friends at the finish line.  They have a sign that reads "Smile if you're not wearing Underwear!"  Kind of hard to miss  LOL


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> Severine.....I'm SnoQueen on the Divas.  I should probably change my name to Swamp Dog there too.  I decided I liked the name after my dog got into the swamp at work.  Swamp Dog just became another term of endearment for her.


I put 2 and 2 together when you updated your day job thread there.   I spend a lot more time on AZ than Ski Diva.  This is my home forum, I was here first and I know a lot of people on here IRL now.  I'm sure you'll enjoy your time spent here!

As for Marc... well, he's indescribable. :lol:


----------



## Swamp Dog (Aug 1, 2008)

severine said:


> I put 2 and 2 together when you updated your day job thread there.   I spend a lot more time on AZ than Ski Diva.  This is my home forum, I was here first and I know a lot of people on here IRL now.  I'm sure you'll enjoy your time spent here!
> 
> As for Marc... well, he's indescribable. :lol:



it is a bit more active over here.  I like that in a forum.  SD is nice too, it fills a different niche.  

That's nice that you've met people IRL.  I've done that thru the tri site and have some great friends from there.  Looking forward to the same with skiers and hikers.  

anyhow, I've got to head back to work for a while.  But it's soooo cool taking as long as I want for lunch!  LOL


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> Thanks for the welcome all.  I'm really enjoying this board.  I needed something to replace the triathlon board I've been living on since 2003.  It got hard to relate to it all when I decided to give it up.
> 
> Severine.....I'm SnoQueen on the Divas.  I should probably change my name to Swamp Dog there too.  I decided I liked the name after my dog got into the swamp at work.  Swamp Dog just became another term of endearment for her.
> 
> ...



Oh no another Diva...and Marc is into either sheep or goats..:razz:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh no another Diva...and Marc is into either sheep or goats..:razz:



Welcome, Swamp dog. I see you've met GSS, a/k/a, Swamp ass.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Aug 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Welcome, Swamp dog. I see you've met GSS, a/k/a, Swamp ass.



heh...Swamp Ass......

I was still trying to decide what to think of a dude with Capt Kangaroo for an avatar.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> heh...Swamp Ass......
> 
> I was still trying to decide what to think of a dude with Capt Kangaroo for an avatar.



he's a pretty solid guy but can be a little nutty sometimes..8)


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 2, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> heh...Swamp Ass......
> 
> I was still trying to decide what to think of a dude with Capt Kangaroo for an avatar.


Its best if you don't think about it. 

Welcome to AZ.  You'll recognize Severine, Ski Diva and of course, me, I'm SnowHot on SkiDiva's.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Aug 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Its best if you don't think about it.
> 
> Welcome to AZ.  You'll recognize Severine, Ski Diva and of course, me, I'm SnowHot on SkiDiva's.



and the Bears.  Any other Divas here?  I wish some of you ladies were closer to me for a mtn bike ride.  I've only been on my road bike twice since moving to the mountains.  Always did hate hills  :-o


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2008)

Doh- I should've checked this thread before I left.  I was so excited at the finish line of the PMC just to finish, I didn't notice who was holding what for signs.  I was trying to find one of the "my ass was sore in P-town" bumper stickers, but I think they were banned after last year, lol.


----------



## chase (Aug 6, 2008)

Hola i"m a freshman at penn state. I spent the last 18 years in Edinboro Pa up by lake erie. My home hill was mountain view ski area 320 feet of vert and a t-bar. I'll be doing most of my skiing at tussey mountain which is right outside of state college. I've averaged about 70 days a season the last four years...hope that doesn't go down too much....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2008)

chase said:


> Hola i"m a freshman at penn state. I spent the last 18 years in Edinboro Pa up by lake erie. My home hill was mountain view ski area 320 feet of vert and a t-bar. I'll be doing most of my skiing at tussey mountain which is right outside of state college. I've averaged about 70 days a season the last four years...hope that doesn't go down too much....



Welcome chase!  Thanks for the intro!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

chase said:


> Hola i"m a freshman at penn state. I spent the last 18 years in Edinboro Pa up by lake erie. My home hill was mountain view ski area 320 feet of vert and a t-bar. I'll be doing most of my skiing at tussey mountain which is right outside of state college. I've averaged about 70 days a season the last four years...hope that doesn't go down too much....



hell yeah another Pennsylvanian..mad steezy yo!!!!


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello Everyone.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to the new folks.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey welcome aboard !


----------



## mondeo (Aug 20, 2008)

Hergini Coop74 said:


> Hello Everyone.


Welcome. Finally, another CT resident to balance out some of the PA influx we've been experiencing recently.


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome, Hergini Coop74!  Why don't you tell us a little bit about yourself?


----------



## Paul (Aug 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Welcome, Hergini Coop74!  Why don't you tell us a little bit about yourself?



YA RLY! Why dontcha? :wink:


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 21, 2008)

I am not from around here.:roll: The members are causal and didn't mind a few pow shots from my neck of the woods and gss is my friend. So cool I'll put up some ski shots from this coming season. I live on 20 acres in the country w/ 5 Horses and my family. La-Ta.


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Aug 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Welcome, Hergini Coop74!  Why don't you tell us a little bit about yourself?



Thank you for such a warm welcoming.

Where do I begin . . . Do I start with how and why I signed up? Na, I will save the best for last.

Well, I have a wonderful daughter who enjoys skiing and she is better than I am. I have only been skiing for three years now and a bit fearful of the steep stuff. I love the groomed stuff. At my age, the last thing I need to do is break leg. :wink:

I am a girl scout troop leader and an Electrical Engineer(construction) for a consulting firm. I also enjoy other sports and activities, too many to list them all. I enjoy traveling and hopefully some day soon get back into going for long car drives.

So, how did I find out about this site? Well, there is this particular AZ member who at times has a corny sense of humor. I am married to him. Can you guess who he is? This shouldn't take long to figure out.

Well, my goal is to find out more about New England ski areas from the users themselves. I really don't trust websites and flyers of a mountain. I am looking for a real good local place that is within 2-1/2 hour drive from Hartford, CT that everyone in my family can enjoy. Ya, I know who isn’t looking for the dream place.

Any comment(s) about Ragged?


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> YA RLY! Why dontcha? :wink:


You're such an a$$ sometimes, you know that?  



Hergini Coop74 said:


> Thank you for such a warm welcoming.
> 
> Where do I begin . . . Do I start with how and why I signed up? Na, I will save the best for last.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... are you Paul's SO?    Glad to have you with us!  We could use some more estrogen around here!  I only have a few seasons under my belt so I understand where you're coming from.  I think you'll find a lot of useful information on this site, as well as some great camaraderie.

If you want some opinions on places to ski and Ragged in particular, I suggest posting a separate thread in the Ski and Snowboarding Forum.  You're more likely to get a response there.

Welcome, again!


----------



## Paul (Aug 22, 2008)

severine said:


> You're such an a$$ sometimes, you know that?
> 
> Hmmm.... are you Paul's SO?    Glad to have you with us!  We could use some more estrogen around here!  I only have a few seasons under my belt so I understand where you're coming from.  I think you'll find a lot of useful information on this site, as well as some great camaraderie.
> 
> ...



Did I make the connection too obvious? :wink:


----------



## gorgo (Aug 28, 2008)

*New Boy*

:smash:  New to the forum, I actually live in Ireland but I'm traveling in Australia at the minute.      I want to get some snowboarding in on the return leg to Ireland and thought I'd join up to see what the craic was.  Hello there lads & ladies


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forums gorgo.  Do I understand correctly that you plan on stopping by New England to do a little skiing on your way back to Ireland from Australia?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome Gorgo..drink a Guinness for me..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome Never Summer...great screen-name..it seems like there are lots of Sunday River skiers and riders on here that you can meet this ski season...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 28, 2008)

gorgo said:


> :smash:  New to the forum, I actually live in Ireland but I'm traveling in Australia at the minute.      I want to get some snowboarding in on the return leg to Ireland and thought I'd join up to see what the craic was.  Hello there lads & ladies



Ahh, I partied my ass off in Dublin.  Great city.


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

gorgo said:


> :smash:  New to the forum, I actually live in Ireland but I'm traveling in Australia at the minute.      I want to get some snowboarding in on the return leg to Ireland and thought I'd join up to see what the craic was.  Hello there lads & ladies



i wold think your best bet new zealand


----------



## gorgo (Sep 2, 2008)

*Feasible or not??*



BeanoNYC said:


> Ahh, I partied my ass off in Dublin.  Great city.



Yeah i know I miss it .......not that Oz is that bad



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Welcome Never Summer...great screen-name..it seems like there are lots of Sunday River skiers and riders on here that you can meet this ski season...



Cheers for the welcome folks



hardline said:


> i wold think your best bet new zealand




Unfortunity I won't be heading to New Zealand until the summer time........I know.

But I was checking into some resorts.  I'm planning on heading to NYC for a few days in March.  

Is it mad or would it be good to grab a train to Boston, and then a train to North Conway to the Crammore slopes in the White mountains, New Hampshire???

Gorgo
:flag:


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2008)

The only mad part about that would be going to Cranmore.  If you're headed up in that direction I'd suggest Wildcat or Cannon, personally.


----------



## Paul (Sep 2, 2008)

Marc said:


> The only mad part about that would be going to Cranmore.  If you're headed up in that direction I'd suggest Wildcat or Cannon, personally.



Yup, hit the 'cat. The view of Mt. Washington alone is worth it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> 6.00 posts per day, Marc. Not a bad posting rate - right up there with dmc and trailboss. Great to have you here! :beer:



Welcome...postwhore..LMBFAO


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 6, 2008)

gorgo said:


> :smash:  New to the forum, I actually live in Ireland but I'm traveling in Australia at the minute.      I want to get some snowboarding in on the return leg to Ireland and thought I'd join up to see what the craic was.  Hello there lads & ladies



Welcome gorgo.  Where do you live in Ireland?  I was in Dublin on business in early August & I'll be going back the last week of September.  I had a great time there although most of my time was spent in business meetings.  I'm looking forward to going back in a couple of weeks.

Where do you regularly snowboard?


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi everyone. . . first post on this site. Live, ski, and work at the Loaf year round. Look forward to all the chat. Probably be frost tonight.   BTW, any quick tip on how to get an avatar on here?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> Hi everyone. . . first post on this site. Live, ski, and work at the Loaf year round. Look forward to all the chat. Probably be frost tonight.   BTW, any quick tip on how to get an avatar on here?



Welcome..for your Avatar..click on User CP and then along the lefthand side click edit Avatar..and you can upload an Avatar picture from your computer..I like to change my Avatar a few times a day..How did you find out about AlpineZone?


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Welcome..for your Avatar..click on User CP and then along the lefthand side click edit Avatar..and you can upload an Avatar picture from your computer..I like to change my Avatar a few times a day..How did you find out about AlpineZone?



I'd been checking it out beforehand. . . just came upon it I believe through the Sugarloaf chatroom of which I'm a member.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> Hi everyone. . . first post on this site. Live, ski, and work at the Loaf year round. Look forward to all the chat. Probably be frost tonight.   BTW, any quick tip on how to get an avatar on here?



Welcome to the forums!

To get an avatar posted on here you first need to get a picture and size it appropriately (no bigger than 100 x 100 pixels and 30.0KB.  Then goto the User CP and click on Edit Avatar.  Click on the Browse button, which will bring up a dialog box asking you where the picture you want to use is located on your computer.  Find it and click on the Open button once you have it highlighted.  Then click on the Save Changes button on the Edit Avatar page and you should be all set.

Let me know if you need more help than that.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Sep 10, 2008)

Think I'm all set. It's in public profile now but just not visible on forums yet.


----------



## Rambo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hello Everyone*

My name is Dan and I live in Binghamton, NY. I ski mostly at Greek Peak in Central NY (34 miles). Ocassionally at Elk Mountain in Northern PA (45 miles). Hit Belleayre mid-April (102 miles). Also have skied Hunter, Gore, Whiteface and Killington. This is a great forum.


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome Rambo!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 16, 2008)

Rambo said:


> My name is Dan and I live in Binghamton, NY. I ski mostly at Greek Peak in Central NY (34 miles). Ocassionally at Elk Mountain in Northern PA (45 miles). Hit Belleayre mid-April (102 miles). Also have skied Hunter, Gore, Whiteface and Killington. This is a great forum.




You, I like.  Always great to get more NYS skiers on this board.


----------



## johnnypowder (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey all, I just signed up here on AZ. 
A bit about myself, I am a career skier who is recently starting to snowboard.  Started skiing when I was 4 so am quickly approaching 40 years on snow.
I said I am a career skier because I am the Marketing Director for Buckman's Ski and Snowboard Shops and have been for 15+ years. That explains my avatar!
Don't worry, I'm not here to sell you anything although occassionally I might let you in on some things going on at our shops or in the area.   Just here to see what's going on and to contribute when I can.  Because I work closely with many of the regions resorts and all of the top manufacturers I tend to have insight into what's going on.
Typically I spend 30+ days on snow. The whole family skis or boards. Started both my boys on snow at 2 1/2yrs old. Oldest is 12 and has been boarding for 5 years. Youngest is 7 and wants to start boarding this year. (That should explain why I am finally taking up riding.)
Anyway, life in our family pretty much revolves around Winter.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 18, 2008)

johnnypowder said:


> Hey all, I just signed up here on AZ.
> A bit about myself, I am a career skier who is recently starting to snowboard. Started skiing when I was 4 so am quickly approaching 40 years on snow.
> I said I am a career skier because I am the Marketing Director for Buckman's Ski and Snowboard Shops and have been for 15+ years. That explains my avatar!
> Don't worry, I'm not here to sell you anything although occassionally I might let you in on some things going on at our shops or in the area. Just here to see what's going on and to contribute when I can. Because I work closely with many of the regions resorts and all of the top manufacturers I tend to have insight into what's going on.
> ...


 
Welcome johnnypowder! What part of the country are you in? I'm starting my 5yo into skiing this season. I would also take the opportunity to snowboard if one of my boys wanted to learn!


----------



## johnnypowder (Sep 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Welcome johnnypowder! What part of the country are you in? I'm starting my 5yo into skiing this season. I would also take the opportunity to snowboard if one of my boys wanted to learn!



Sorry about that, I am in Southeastern PA (suburban Philly).

If you are taking it up and can afford I suggest finding a good private instructor. That will avoid you being lumped in a beginner group with teens.  That way you can learn at your own pace and not have to worry about being embarrassed or shown up by others.

My last suggestion is if you have a choice try to pick a soft snow day when you take a lesson! Your body will thank you in the morning!


----------



## billski (Sep 18, 2008)

welcome JP!  



johnnypowder said:


> Anyway, life in our family pretty much revolves around Winter.



Hmmm.   I wish I had that arrangement.   I've got a bunch of beach bums in my house....

The only thing I know how to do with sand is spread it on icy roads and sidewalks....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, johnny powder, welcome to AZ. More quality PASR penetration on AZ


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 18, 2008)

johnnypowder said:


> Sorry about that, I am in Southeastern PA (suburban Philly).
> 
> If you are taking it up and can afford I suggest finding a good private instructor. That will avoid you being lumped in a beginner group with teens. That way you can learn at your own pace and not have to worry about being embarrassed or shown up by others.
> 
> My last suggestion is if you have a choice try to pick a soft snow day when you take a lesson! Your body will thank you in the morning!


 
Well, if one of my sons decided to take up snowboarding, I would probably try to take a lesson(s) with him, so we could learn together. I did take a snowboarding lesson way back in the early 90's at Stratton. I couldn't wait to get my skis back on. My wrists were killing me after that hour!


----------



## dawn-ski (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi! Have seen references to this board on Kzone,thought I'd join,live in the Mid Hudson Valley area of NY and am in a share house in Killington...learned to ski at Hunter,but once I hit Vermont,never looked back,another crazy one who winters in the cold...LOVE UTAH.....good info in the discount thread....come on snow....


----------



## severine (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome, dawn-ski!  Glad to have you with us!


----------



## dawn-ski (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## danny p (Sep 22, 2008)

dawn-ski said:


> Hi! Have seen references to this board on Kzone,thought I'd join,live in the Mid Hudson Valley area of NY and am in a share house in Killington...learned to ski at Hunter,but once I hit Vermont,never looked back,another crazy one who winters in the cold...LOVE UTAH.....good info in the discount thread....come on snow....



hey dawnski, welcome to the board.  I also live in the mid hudson valley and usually do daytrips/weekends up @ K, maybe we can meet up for some turns sometime.


----------



## dawn-ski (Sep 22, 2008)

cool,you do daytrips to K? Yikes


----------



## danny p (Sep 22, 2008)

dawn-ski said:


> cool,you do daytrips to K? Yikes



just about 3 hours door-to-door from my house to K, how long does it take you?  I don't really mind the drive.


----------



## gozips (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi everyone...  I've been a "lurker" for a while, finally decided to sign up today.  I grew up skiing in western New York, mostly at Peek'n Peak and Holiday Valley, was on the ski team at the Peak in high school.  After living in southeast Ohio and being stuck with Seven Springs as my home area for 2 years, I moved north to central Vermont a year ago and have been skiing mostly at Killington since.  I'm looking forward to being a part of this board, not just an observer anymore!


----------



## dawn-ski (Sep 22, 2008)

it takes me a little over 3 hours,but I have a share house to stay in.....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forums dawn-ski and gozips.


----------



## dawn-ski (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

welcome Dawn..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

gozips said:


> Hi everyone...  I've been a "lurker" for a while, finally decided to sign up today.  I grew up skiing in western New York, mostly at Peek'n Peak and Holiday Valley, was on the ski team at the Peak in high school.  After living in southeast Ohio and being stuck with Seven Springs as my home area for 2 years, I moved north to central Vermont a year ago and have been skiing mostly at Killington since.  I'm looking forward to being a part of this board, not just an observer anymore!



Welcome,,so you have a racing background?


----------



## gozips (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes, not hard core, but I raced through high school as part of the circuit in New York State, mostly in the western parts, but made it to races at Whiteface, etc as well.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 23, 2008)

gozips said:


> Hi everyone... I've been a "lurker" for a while, finally decided to sign up today. I grew up skiing in western New York, mostly at Peek'n Peak and Holiday Valley, was on the ski team at the Peak in high school. After living in southeast Ohio and being stuck with Seven Springs as my home area for 2 years, I moved north to central Vermont a year ago and have been skiing mostly at Killington since. I'm looking forward to being a part of this board, not just an observer anymore!


 
Sweet, another Holiday alum at KMart. Welcome.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2008)

Newb from CT here. 

I grew up skiing (in Western Mass)  Blandford; started skiing when I was 12 or 11. Raced there in Jr high and raced for my high school as well. Skied so much I took up boarding as well and did both in high school and part of college. Got a pair of "parabolic" El Camino's in 1997ish and went back to skiing fulltime. Tuaght my wife (then girlfriend) to ski around 1999 or 2000. We went randomly here or there but then bought a house....got engaged...and skiing just took a back seat. 

We got into it again last season....and it's snowballed badly. We took one trip up to Manchester VT in mid January. Fast forward to now: My wife has all new gear (prevously rented her stuff)  and attire...all that stuff. I have two new pairs of skis and boots...and we have season passes to Mt. Snow. We're looking forward to heading there as often as possible.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard to all !!  Don't be shy ----------- we may all bark once in awhile but NEVER Bite !


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Glenn!


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Newb from CT here.



Welcome Glenn. A bunch of us hit Sundown on Wednesday nights. Join us sometime.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Greg! I may have to take you up on that. Nothing like getting out for a little mid week skiing.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Thanks Greg! I may have to take you up on that. Nothing like getting out for a little mid week skiing.



Definitely head out and ski with us, we have a good time there.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 1, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Newb from CT here.
> 
> I grew up skiing (in Western Mass) Blandford; started skiing when I was 12 or 11. Raced there in Jr high and raced for my high school as well. Skied so much I took up boarding as well and did both in high school and part of college. Got a pair of "parabolic" El Camino's in 1997ish and went back to skiing fulltime. Tuaght my wife (then girlfriend) to ski around 1999 or 2000. We went randomly here or there but then bought a house....got engaged...and skiing just took a back seat..


 
Welcome Glen. I learned to ski at Blandford too. Wedensday nights at Sundown are a blast, you should try and make some!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2008)

Blanford was a great little hill to learn on. I'm convinced skiing there for years still allows me look at Mt Snow as a "big mountain". :-D

Thanks for the welcomes everyone. I'll do my best to meet up with some of you on a Wednesday once we get snow here in Connect"It's going to snow...then turn to a mix"-icut.


----------



## JumboJim (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, new here. 

  About me, Grew up in SW CT and moved to Western NH 2 years ago. Started downhill skiing when my son wanted to give it a try _way back_ in Feb 2007. Hooked since. My now Ex-GF and I picked up new gear at the beginning of last season and went out on the trails about 6 times, money being the limiting factor. So far, I've been to Pat's Peak (night skiing rules!), Okemo and Mt Sunapee. Mt Sunapee being only 25 mins from me and getting lift ticket discounts made it the most frequented. Money being slightly less of an issue this year, I plan of getting out more. I hope the weather won't be. Getting the skiis tuned in the next week or so to be ready when the white stuff comes.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 25, 2008)

JumboJim said:


> Hello everyone, new here.
> 
> About me, Grew up in SW CT and moved to Western NH 2 years ago. Started downhill skiing when my son wanted to give it a try _way back_ in Feb 2007. Hooked since. My now Ex-GF and I picked up new gear at the beginning of last season and went out on the trails about 6 times, money being the limiting factor. So far, I've been to Pat's Peak (night skiing rules!), Okemo and Mt Sunapee. Mt Sunapee being only 25 mins from me and getting lift ticket discounts made it the most frequented. Money being slightly less of an issue this year, I plan of getting out more. I hope the weather won't be. Getting the skiis tuned in the next week or so to be ready when the white stuff comes.



Welcome, if money becomes an issue again this year keep an eye on the "Skiing on the Cheap" thread. People always post awesome bargains in there.


----------



## JumboJim (Oct 25, 2008)

I noticed that. Thanks. Anywhere I can save is a good thing. I'm not rich by any means.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome Jimbo!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forums JumboJim, nice introduction.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## JumboJim (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## sharksauce (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all.  Found this site from a sports-related board I spend way too much time on.  I've been skiing New England since 1990 and have passed the bug on to two of my boys and my one girl -- the third boy is still fighting it.  We live in Downeast Maine, so every ski trip is a long haul.  Looking forward to combing through the Skiing on the Cheap forum!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome sharksauce!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forums sharksauce.  Where do you usually ski?


----------



## Vortex (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome. I heard some folks ski Maine from this board.  A few of us are actually regulars at Sr.  send us a pm if you get out.


----------



## sharksauce (Oct 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Welcome to the forums sharksauce.  Where do you usually ski?



Sugarloaf and Sunday River are equivalently far, yet the closest big mountains, so that's where you'll find us.  I meant to hit Saddleback last year, and it's definitely high on my list for this season!  Most of our skiing the past years has been at the bigger places, so I'm really looking forward to the advice from this board on the smaller (and cheaper!) mountains.


----------



## Schif (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I've read over here a few times, but never joined til now. I came over from PASR, ride mostly at Sno and love everything about snowboarding. Looking forward to reading the threads more often now.

-Schif


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome Schif!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

Schif said:


> Hey guys, I've read over here a few times, but never joined til now. I came over from PASR, ride mostly at Sno and love everything about snowboarding. Looking forward to reading the threads more often now.
> 
> -Schif



Welcome Schif..for those who don't know schif..he's the guy in the upper right in this picture..
He's totally legit..and I'm glad he joined AZ..


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2008)

Schif said:


> Hey guys, I've read over here a few times, but never joined til now. I came over from PASR, ride mostly at Sno and love everything about snowboarding. Looking forward to reading the threads more often now.
> 
> -Schif



willommen schiff
You'll get along fine here especially if you are willing tocontribute senseless drivel occasionally

That out of the way.....
Where do you like to ski/board?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Welcome Schif..for those who don't know schif..he's the guy in the upper right in this picture..
> He's totally legit..and I'm glad he joined AZ..



The one grabbing your ass?:lol:

Welcome Schif


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome! 

Are you going to the GSS Milli Vanilli Couch Terrain Park tour this winter? I heard it's the new hawtness.


----------



## Schif (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, wow, i totally forgot that pic was even taken GSS haha


----------



## Clarkl23 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Hi All - Just Found This Place*

To introduce myself...  I'm Clark Linehan, a skier from Canton, MA.  I'm currently President of the Blitzschnell Ski Club, a club that use to have a house in West Ossipee, NH when Mt. Whittier was still around and also a member of the Fall River Ski Club.  I'm also the Past President of the Eastern Inter-Club Ski League (www.eicsl.org), but still the Trip Chair, Webmaster and Rep to the National Ski Council Federation.

If anyone has any questions about EICSL or any of our clubs feel free to throw them my way.  My daughter who lives in DC actually found this forum and sent me the link.

Looking forward to more reading here.

Clark


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

Clarkl23 said:


> To introduce myself...  I'm Clark Linehan, a skier from Canton, MA.  I'm currently President of the Blitzschnell Ski Club, a club that use to have a house in West Ossipee, NH when Mt. Whittier was still around and also a member of the Fall River Ski Club.  I'm also the Past President of the Eastern Inter-Club Ski League (www.eicsl.org), but still the Trip Chair, Webmaster and Rep to the National Ski Council Federation.
> 
> If anyone has any questions about EICSL or any of our clubs feel free to throw them my way.  My daughter who lives in DC actually found this forum and sent me the link.
> 
> ...




Hi Clark..Welcome to AlpineZone!!!!


----------



## Clarkl23 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Thanks for the Welcome*

Thanks... wasn't sure how long it would take to be noticed.

Clark


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

Clarkl23 said:


> Thanks... wasn't sure how long it would take to be noticed.
> 
> Clark



I practically live on this site..what's your favorite place to ski?


----------



## Clarkl23 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Favorite Places*

Locally I don't really have a favorite.  I'm a firm believer in the philolophy that a bad day skiing is better than a good day of just about anything else.  I'm self employed so getting a day off from my butthead boss can be a bit of a problem.

Other than locally...  I've done most of our recent EICSL ski trips including Whistler, Park City/Canyons, Banff and still my favorite, Aspen.  This year we're doing Jackson Hole, which I'm really looking forward to.

I did the race program out at Wawa for the past 2 seasons, but I'm tired of the ride.  I may try out the BSSC program at Nashoba this year.

I'm trying to skim some of the sections and get a lay of the land.

Clark


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2008)

What's going on. I'm not a new member but I haven't made a post in probably close to a year. I know I went skiing with some of you up at hunter December of last year. 

I'm mike, I enjoy long walks on the beach, dinner with friends...... no, not really......

I enjoy to SKI!!!!!! I long for winter and dread the summer, and I try to get out for skiing every weekend when I have  the opportunity. 



P.S. I've had the name llamborghinii since I was in like 6th grade, who'd I have to talk to about getting it changed without making a new account?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

llamborghinii said:


> What's going on. I'm not a new member but I haven't made a post in probably close to a year. I know I went skiing with some of you up at hunter December of last year.
> 
> I'm mike, I enjoy long walks on the beach, dinner with friends...... no, not really......
> 
> ...



Hey welcome back! Are you back from the middle east?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey welcome back! Are you back from the middle east?



That's a big negatory. I've been in the ME since late january, but I'm coming back this january, just in time for ski season:-D


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 8, 2008)

llamborghinii said:


> That's a big negatory. I've been in the ME since late january, but I'm coming back this january, just in time for ski season:-D



Thank you! Stay safe until then.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Clarkl23 said:


> Locally I don't really have a favorite.  I'm a firm believer in the philolophy that a bad day skiing is better than a good day of just about anything else.  I'm self employed so getting a day off from my butthead boss can be a bit of a problem.
> 
> Other than locally...  I've done most of our recent EICSL ski trips including Whistler, Park City/Canyons, Banff and still my favorite, Aspen.  This year we're doing Jackson Hole, which I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> ...




Awesome..Jackson Hole is my favorite place to ski..I'm returning for my 6th trip this winter..


----------



## vterp (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey all,  I've been lurking for the past few months and drooling over the idea of the snow falling.  I'm a relative new skier and am lucky enough to call Vermont home.  I really got the bug last year (which was of course an awesome year to get bit by the bug) and can't wait to get back out on the mountain.  I'll probably be hitting all of you up for advice as I go through the process of deciding on and buying my first setup and more...


----------



## JumboJim (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome vterp, 

I too am a new skiier and live just over the eastern border from VT. Maybe I'll see you on the slopes.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome vterp!


----------



## Martin (Nov 14, 2008)

*Hola Zoners*

Hola Alpine Zone,

I am super impressed by your community.  I work on healthcare IT and am stoked on the mountains so its good to see so many people using the net to get outside.  I am most interested in skiing and climbing though I dabble in snowboarding, ice climbing and mountaineering.  Basically this seems like a great place and I hope to hook up with some folks at an AZ gathering.  I am also trying to find the best backcountry skiing in New England and find people to hike for turns with.  Let me know if your interested in working on this / getting some freshies.  Thanks for putting this all together.   - Martin


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Martin!

Where do you like to ski?


----------



## Martin (Nov 14, 2008)

*Freshies*

I really like Jay, Wildcat and Burke.  I would like to do the highest NE peaks ala the meat-head film.  Im most interested in steep tight trees but I am always down to cruise a groomer or two.  What about you?


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2008)

Martin said:


> Hola Alpine Zone,
> 
> I am super impressed by your community.  I work on healthcare IT and am stoked on the mountains so its good to see so many people using the net to get outside.  I am most interested in skiing and climbing though I dabble in snowboarding, ice climbing and mountaineering.  Basically this seems like a great place and I hope to hook up with some folks at an AZ gathering.  I am also trying to find the best backcountry skiing in New England and find people to hike for turns with.  Let me know if your interested in working on this / getting some freshies.  Thanks for putting this all together.   - Martin



It gets a little cranky in here just before the snow flies ;-). Some threads are crankier than others, just ignore them.... Once we can make tracks, all is well again.... 
Welcome!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2008)

Martin said:


> I really like Jay, Wildcat and Burke.  I would like to do the highest NE peaks ala the meat-head film.  Im most interested in steep tight trees but I am always down to cruise a groomer or two.  What about you?



Most of my skiing is on the bump run at the local hill here in CT, but when I get away I like to hit places like MRG, Sugarbush, and Magic.


----------



## Martin (Nov 14, 2008)

I appreciate the heads up BillSki.  I will keep it positive.


----------



## snowychloe (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi!

Thought i'd introduce myself as Chloe and im looking for cheap deals to Three Valles for this up and coming season!

I found a cheap deal on skiweekends website! Actually amazing, something like, chamonix for 199 for a weekend....

Plus i am off to Mayrhofen in a few weeks....has anyone been?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forums snowychloe.  I'm not sure how much feedback you'll get on your request here.  This forum is dedicated to mountain activities in the northeast United States.


----------



## snowychloe (Nov 26, 2008)

Mmmm good point...well...nevermind!....Wheres best to go in USA ?...wot i mean by that is ....somewhere that has everything!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

Define everything.  Like a resort with nightlife, shopping, and stuff like that, or someplace that focuses on a good variety of skiing?


----------



## snowychloe (Nov 26, 2008)

Nightlife is a must, shopping im not too bothered at. Lots of activites other than skiing. Im just up for a good time really!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

snowychloe said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thought i'd introduce myself as Chloe and im looking for cheap deals to Three Valles for this up and coming season!
> 
> ...




Welcome to AlpineZone!!!!  Chamonix is high up on my list of places to visit..


----------



## snowychloe (Nov 26, 2008)

Brilliant cheese man!....check out that website....got some well good deals....im thinking of going soon myself...love chamonix


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

snowychloe said:


> Nightlife is a must, shopping im not too bothered at. Lots of activites other than skiing. Im just up for a good time really!


Welcome!

You'll probably get a better response if you post a separate thread in the skiing forums.

Enjoy!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 26, 2008)

A hearty welcome to all you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!----

This is a good group of people here , knowledgeable, enthusiastic and for sure full of life -------------Expect to see some whacked humor on occasion .

 So relax, participate and HAVE fun with this bunch of ski nutz 

Warp


----------



## missleah26 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Hey!*

Hey all, I just posted about a trip up to Bretton Woods on 1/10/09 and promised that I'd introduce myself over here, so here goes!

My name's Leah, as you may have guessed, and I'm originally from Wakefield, MA. I live in Reading now, which is just the town next door, but it's all good. 

I started off snowboarding when I was around 7, I think, back when there was no kids' stuff on the market. The board my brother and I shared was taller than I was, and my dad had to duct tape foam bath blocks into the bindings to keep our feet in. I was never really any good at boarding, so I decided to switch to skiing when I was in middle school. Took a few lessons, got to be decent enough for my taste, and was able to ski with friends easily. Then I got bored again and switched back to snowboarding senior year in high school. Let my dad teach me how to board (again), then stopped trying to learn after I cut open his knee with my brand-new (and thus sharp-edged) board. That's what he got for kneeling on the trail facing the top of the mountain and refusing to move as I was coming straight at him on my heel side. Went a few more years boarding but never getting comfortable or anywhere near decent, so I switched back to skiing. Again. It's been 3 years now and I'm not going back ever again, I promise. 

So based on this long-winded story of how I started skiing, you might imagine that I'm not very good at it. And you're right: I'm not that good, but I'm good enough for what I like to ride-- long cruisers with a few steep spots and great views. My boyfriend would rather I follow him straight to the top then straight back down again, hitting as many moguls as possible along the way, but that's just not how I roll. I love skiing, but I love skiing my own way, thankyouverymuch!

So that sums me up: indecisive sorta-newbie who just wants to cruise. And write long-winded intro posts... sorry! haha
Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Schneehund (Dec 4, 2008)

*Second Season Newbie*

Hello all, 

As is the custom in for these types of things, I'm in central New York, the general Syracuse area to be a little more specific, and I'm just starting my second season on the slopes. It doesn't sound like much experience but I was out a lot last season and I plan to be out even more this season. I've found something that I'm passionate about and so now I'm becoming a little obsessive about it.

If there's anything else you'd like to know, feel free to ask. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome missleah26 and Schneehund!  Thanks for the intros.

missleah26, that's quite the back and forth intro to the sport(s).  Where do you normally ski?

schneehund, do you ski or board (or both?)?  Glad to hear that you caught the bug!


----------



## Schneehund (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> schneehund, do you ski or board (or both?)?  Glad to hear that you caught the bug!



I ski. I haven't even tried boarding yet. I'm actually kind of eager to get out this morning but it seems that there's nothing open close by where I can get a few hours in. Bummer. :sad:


----------



## missleah26 (Dec 4, 2008)

I generally ski wherever I can. I do a lot of the Ski Market bus trips, so I get in a good variety. My favorite's Sunday River, though I ski Waterville Valley a bunch since it's not too far.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello all.

I just joined the forums, and posted a question on the Skiing & Snowboarding thread, though I should introduce myself.

I grew up in NH and skied periodically throughout my childhood.  Not hardcore, but fairly regularly.  I stopped skiing in high school, and didn't pick it back up until last year (about a 10 year gap).  Unfortunately, I now live in NJ and have to call Mountain Creek my home mountain.  Luckily, all of my family is still in NH, so I'm able to make it up there quite often throughout the season.

I would say I'm an intermediate-advanced skier.  One thing I've found is that there's a drastic difference between regions.  For Mountain Creek, I'm definitely an advanced skier, and even the double black diamond trail doesn't faze me.  However, when I travel up north (especially to a place like Wildcat), I'm humbled and struggle with some of the blues.

I joined the forum to hopefully get a better idea of where to go when I travel up north.  Hopefully some of the reviews will help me find the best snow this year.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Live4Snow (Dec 26, 2008)

Good morning fellow skiers!

I'd like to introduce myself.  My name is Jason & I've been skiing for about 4 years.  I just found your site last week and would love to join in.  I live in upstate New York with my wife & infant son.  I skied about 35 times last year, but I'm still in the single digits for 08/09.  My favorite run is Showcase at Gore Mountain in North Creek.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome Live4Snow!


----------



## J.Spin (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, my name is Jay and I’ve been registered and browsing on the AlpineZone forums for a while, but haven’t posted anything.  I’ve been posting to *SkiVT-L* for about 14 years and to the *First Tracks!! forums* for a few less than that, but I figured I’d post my material here as well since it seems like there is a lot of activity and people might enjoy it.  I’ve also noticed that some of the First Tracks people seem to spend a lot of time over here.

I grew up in the Chittenden County/Burlington area of Vermont, skiing a lot in the Green Mountains.  From 2001-2006 *our family lived in the city of Hamilton in the Bitterroot Valley of Montana* and skied there, and then in 2006 we moved back to Vermont and now live in Waterbury.  We have two young boys (ages 5 and 3) that we like to ski with and they are often mentioned in my trip reports.

Although we are down in the valley (elevation 495’) *our house is right along the Green Mountain spine* so we get in on a lot of the upslope snow that makes the Northern Greens such a snowy place.  I collect *snowfall/precipitation data at the house* and make updates on that when I can; it’s not exactly what the mountains are receiving since we’re at a much lower elevation, but the weather down here does provide a pretty good idea of what is going on up above us.  We’re just a few miles below the Bolton Valley Ski Resort, so we usually have some idea of what is going on in the general area.  Whatever we get for snow down here, one can be almost certain they got at least that much up on the hill, and it’s typically more due to their elevation.

My full trip reports are often pretty detailed, as they are meant to cover a number of angles, such as keeping family and friends updated, recounting weather and snow conditions, discussing the skiing etc.  Since it often takes a while to put together the more in depth reports, they are not very timely with regard to keeping people updated on the snow conditions around here, so I also make quick reports on the weather and ski conditions to SkiVT-L as well as First Tracks.  I have *a running thread on the First Tracks Eastern Forum* where I quickly add my weather observations.  If that’s something that would be useful for the folks here, I can add those in the weather area or somewhere else that would be appropriate.

J.Spin


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome J.Spin. I have read some of your back country reports over on the First Tracks forum. The weather thread would be most welcome!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome J-Spin..remember me..I'm Doug who used to post on the Ski Vermont way back in the day...anyway I remember skiing with you and your crew at Sugarbush about a decade ago..I enjoy your daily backyard snowfall observations...


----------



## J.Spin (Dec 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Welcome J-Spin..remember me..I'm Doug who used to post on the Ski Vermont way back in the day...anyway I remember skiing with you and your crew at Sugarbush about a decade ago..I enjoy your daily backyard snowfall observations...


Hi Doug, I definitely knew you were an active participant here; I've been directed to AlpineZone a couple of times already from other forums to check out your exciting posts.  It's always nice to find familiar folks at the various websites!  It should be fun to put up some of my reports at AlpineZone, although I was just checking out the trip report area and there appears to be a 10 image maximum, so I may have to select just certain reports to post here or omit certain images for some of the longer ones.

-J


----------



## dmj (Jan 2, 2009)

*Just joined forum*

Hi, I just joined the forum.  I have been lurking for a year now.  My wife and I started skiing last season after 14 years off from it.  After 3 trips we went out and bought jackets, ski pants, etc (we were borrowing from friends before that).  After 2 more trips we bought boots, skis, poles etc.  Just booked Stowe and sugarbush for the last week in January.  I'm hoping conditions improve by then.  We have a baby and will only be able to go on 2-3 trips a season until the baby is able to ski


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to AZ, dmj!


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2009)

dmj said:


> Hi, I just joined the forum.  I have been lurking for a year now.  My wife and I started skiing last season after 14 years off from it.  After 3 trips we went out and bought jackets, ski pants, etc (we were borrowing from friends before that).  After 2 more trips we bought boots, skis, poles etc.  Just booked Stowe and sugarbush for the last week in January.  I'm hoping conditions improve by then.  We have a baby and will only be able to go on 2-3 trips a season until the baby is able to ski



Wow, heavy duty up-ramping!  Grab the vigor and enthusiasm as long as you can.  Sooner or later you'll start feeling weary after getting spit up on in the middle of the night several times.  And I ain't talking about your wife!  
So you went out on a limb and booked trips eh?  Well, you'd better start burning sacrifices to Ullr now, just to guarantee conditions.  
Welcome!


----------



## octopus (Jan 3, 2009)

hello

joined up a while ago, like this site for east info. i now reside in watertown, ma and i'm always looking for cheaper ways to go snowboard.just recently got back into it big time

josh


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 3, 2009)

octopus said:


> hello
> 
> joined up a while ago, like this site for east info. i now reside in watertown, ma and i'm always looking for cheaper ways to go snowboard.just recently got back into it big time
> 
> josh




Hi Josh..Welcome to AlpineZone!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2009)

Good friend of mine signed up today.  Please harass the hell of danaxxmiller  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Good friend of mine signed up today.  Please harass the hell of danaxxmiller  :lol:



i'm on the job bro.


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 6, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Good friend of mine signed up today.  Please harass the hell of danaxxmiller  :lol:





2knees said:


> i'm on the job bro.



Funny DHS!  :flame:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2009)

Danaxxmiller said:


> Funny DHS!  :flame:



Don't mind them, no one pays any attention to them anyway.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Bobert540 (Jan 6, 2009)

Just saying Hello. I am also a PASR member, but I am one of the friendly and mature kind =)


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2009)

Bobert540 said:


> Just saying Hello. I am also a PASR member, but I am one of the friendly and mature kind =)



Well, then what are you doing here? 

Welcome aboard.  Please send us some snow, or at least make a sacrifice to Ullr!


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2009)

Danaxxmiller said:


> Funny DHS!  :flame:



You will certainly enjoy the grilling that GSS gets from time to time.  More often out-of season than in season.  Don't take anything said here too seriously, including snow forecasts!  Unless they come from Powderfreak and in that case, you 'd better have a full tank of gas and sticks/board in the car!

 Welcome!


----------



## Bobert540 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate it. I am hoping for more snow!! This wintry mix crap is getting old.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2009)

Bobert540 said:


> Thanks I appreciate it. I am hoping for more snow!! This wintry mix crap is getting old.



you have two choices: you can do something about it (Ullr sacrifices work best) or you can come here and complain about it.  I do both


----------



## Bobert540 (Jan 6, 2009)

billski said:


> you have two choices: you can do something about it (Ullr sacrifices work best) or you can come here and complain about it.  I do both




I like the way you think. I will most likely be doing both as well.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to the thread Bobert..I also live in PA..in Allentown..


----------



## Bobert540 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks GSS. It's Bobert540 from PASR from Bear Creek.... I have to  get to Blue and ski with you guys sometime.


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 6, 2009)

billski said:


> You will certainly enjoy the grilling that GSS gets from time to time.  More often out-of season than in season.  Don't take anything said here too seriously, including snow forecasts!  Unless they come from Powderfreak and in that case, you 'd better have a full tank of gas and sticks/board in the car!
> 
> Welcome!




Yea I have been listening to  DHS trash talking for years!    I can dish it out as good as any one too!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 6, 2009)

Bobert540 said:


> Thanks GSS. It's Bobert540 from PASR from Bear Creek.... I have to  get to Blue and ski with you guys sometime.



For sure..Is that Johnny Mosely in the Avatar picture???  Either he is really short or you are really tall..lol..I enjoyed your photo report from Stowe


----------



## Bobert540 (Jan 7, 2009)

Indeed that is Jonny Moseley! He was out at the bar at Beaver Creek over the weekend jut hanging out with everyone.I have a ton of pics from the Birds of Prey but I didn't want to overload a TR lol. Jonny is a real chill guy, very approachable. He is actually tall and I am 6'3" lol


----------



## poconovfr (Jan 13, 2009)

If I'm reading this thread correct this is the "new member welcome thread".
Well if such is the case.............I'm a new member.
My name is Steve,I'm stuck skiing ice in the Poconos,I was most certainly born on the wrong coast,grew up on the wrong hill and I can count the number of mid-thigh pow days.
I've been skiing from the age of seven. Snowboard as well,got to break it up it's only 800 vertical. LOL 

Have a great winter everyone.
-Steve


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forums poconovfr!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 15, 2009)

I just realized I never properly introduced myself here on AZ. 

I really just started DH skiing again last year after taking the last 20 or so years (mostly) off. I have XC and BC skied throughout that time and have hit the slopes a few times for work events etc. For the short term I expect most of my skiing to be with my teenaged kids, as they are really the reason I started back up. I have quickly moved to "extremely interested" and hope to enjoy skiing for many years to come.

Besides skiing I'm an avid mountain biker, for me the MTB season never really ends, it just changes! I ride in any condition that means more riding than walking (and that percentage doesn't have to be too much over 51% for me to bring out the bike). My current bike is an '08 Specialized Enduro SL Expert, a sweet machine indeed.

I'm a cog in the corporate world, but it pays the bills and I really can't complain, but like Joe Walsh, sometimes I still do. 

I'd love to meet other people who like to do BC skiing here in CT, and yes the opportunities for that are very few and far between (sometimes YEARS apart). I think once the kids are up and out (only a few short years now) I'll be hitting up more back country.

John


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the intro Jisch.  I think I've already welcomed you in another thread, but welcome again anyway.

You should join us for some skiing at Sundown sometime, and for a MTB ride somewhere, though most of us won't be back on bikes until the ski areas close.


----------



## jennhubley (Jan 17, 2009)

*new to the forum*

Hello everyone...I am new to the forum, and am enjoying all the posts. Meanwhile, I am a return skier (haven't skied in 15 years!!)...so I need lots of help and advice. Where is the best place to go in Maine????


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2009)

jennhubley said:


> Hello everyone...I am new to the forum, and am enjoying all the posts. Meanwhile, I am a return skier (haven't skied in 15 years!!)...so I need lots of help and advice. Where is the best place to go in Maine????



Welcome! Hoo boy, you ask a loaded question.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  What level skier are you, what type of terrain do you enjoy and what level do you aspire to?  What things at a resort do you need or want?
Btw your question will get more visibility posted in the general skiing forum.


----------



## jennhubley (Jan 18, 2009)

*Reply*

Thanks for the quick reply. I am basically a beginner skier, because I am starting all over again since its been a long long time since I've gone. I am thinking downhill but not steep fast hills though. Something very basic for beginners. I would be renting equipment since I don't own any of my own yet. I am not that fussy with resorts, I am low maintence, just as long its comfy and clean really and offers some food or at least close by.Thanks for now.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forums jennhubley.  Thanks for the intro.  Ask your question in the skiing forum and you'll get a lot more responses.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2009)

jennhubley said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I am basically a beginner skier, because I am starting all over again since its been a long long time since I've gone. I am thinking downhill but not steep fast hills though. Something very basic for beginners. I would be renting equipment since I don't own any of my own yet. I am not that fussy with resorts, I am low maintence, just as long its comfy and clean really and offers some food or at least close by.Thanks for now.





Welcome to the site..if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask..we were all beginners once..


----------



## bigdaddyk (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been snooping around here and spend time on other message boards.  I spend most of my winter mornings at Jack Frost, in PA.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome bigdaddyk!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome BigDaddyK


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome bigdaddyk


----------



## kpr2go (Jan 27, 2009)

*New Hiker Saying Hello*

Another newbie introduction here.  Found the website via twitter and looks like its going to be a great resource for novice hiker like myself.

Expat Brit ( brought up in the Yorkshire Dales - so don't hesitate to ask for advice getting around the UK given all of a sudden it's become a much cheaper place to visit ! ) now living in Bedford , NH working for IT software & services company.

Coming to hiking from a background of running, cycling and triathlon but grew tired of the crowds and over subscribed events selling out in a couple hours. Some minor excursions to date in the White Mountains and Mt. Cardigan but hoping I'll be up for tackling a few 4,000 footers during '09 . 

Open to any and all advice as to what a newbie should and shouldn't be doing out on the trails.  Also seek suggestions on local groups who would tolerate novice with a funny British accent.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome kpr2go!


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 27, 2009)

yo kpr2go


----------



## RichH (Feb 4, 2009)

kpr2go said:


> Expat Brit ( brought up in the Yorkshire Dales - so don't hesitate to ask for advice getting around the UK given all of a sudden it's become a much cheaper place to visit ! ) now living in Bedford , NH working for IT software & services company.



Another Expat Brit here, and one who spent lots of years living in Yorkshire (actually in York). I've lived in a few places in the US for the last couple of years (DC, New Jersey) and currently splitting my time between San Diego and the Boston area.

After some skiing in Europe I'm loving the snow the US has to offer. I found this place on Twitter and I'm keen find great new places to explore from follow skiers and boarders.

Hello all!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome Rich!

Where do you normally ski around here?


----------



## RichH (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Brian,

I've not skied in the north-east yet - that's the reason why I joined the forums! I'm keen to read up on other people's experiences. 

In the US, I've  been to some of the Pensyvania and West Virginia resorts when I lived in the DC, spent a week in Utah, tried Snow Summit over the New Year when I moved to San Diego and I'm looking for some places to explore in the north-east when I'm next in the Boston area.

I've just been reading your trip reports - great stuff. I wish I got the chance to hit the snow as often as you do!


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2009)

RichH said:


> I wish I got the chance to hit the snow as often as you do!



You will.   If you hang around here long enough and drink the Kool-Aid, you will. 

Welcome aboard Richs!


----------



## RichH (Feb 4, 2009)

billski said:


> You will.   If you hang around here long enough and drink the Kool-Aid, you will.
> 
> Welcome aboard Richs!



I've been prepping the wife for the idea of retiring to a condo in a ski resort for as long as I've known her. That's a while away yet though!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2009)

RichH said:


> I've just been reading your trip reports - great stuff. I wish I got the chance to hit the snow as often as you do!



Keep in mind that a majority of my ski days 2-3 hours at my local ski area.  Being close by is the key.


----------



## RichH (Feb 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Keep in mind that a majority of my ski days 2-3 hours at my local ski area.  Being close by is the key.



That's the dream for the future! Just to ski in the morning on the best days when the snow is good. 

The 'bad' days can be great too thought - I learnt to snowboard on a cold, snowy, cloudy weekday at a small resort only the locals go to in Switzerland. A friend and I had the beginner slopes to ourselves (literally) and they have 4 inches of powder on them.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 6, 2009)

RichH said:


> That's the dream for the future! Just to ski in the morning on the best days when the snow is good.
> 
> The 'bad' days can be great too thought - I learnt to snowboard on a cold, snowy, cloudy weekday at a small resort only the locals go to in Switzerland. A friend and I had the beginner slopes to ourselves (literally) and they have 4 inches of powder on them.



I don't ever want to become a fairweather skier..today I'm starting a skistreak..


----------



## rebmarks (Feb 10, 2009)

*Introducing myself and my husband...*

Hi!  I think I might have unintentionally been rude posting in other threads without introducing myself first, so sorry about that!  

I ski with my husband mostly at Mt. Sunapee, and he's a mono-sit-skier who learned to ski a few years ago after a motorcycle accident where he lost his left leg to the hip, and damaged his pelvis and right ankle and foot (which is why he doesn't ski standing on one leg).  

Anyway, skiing has been a total life-changer for him -- there's nothing like hurtling down the mountain with the wind in your face to bring back a bit of the old derring-do.  Since he does all the trails at high speed, and glades (both official and unofficial) and moguls, he's broken more than one piece of equipment... I posted on a couple of other threads asking if anyone has a good ski left over after having broken one, as we'd be happy to take the unbroken one off your hands!   

About me?  I just try to keep up....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forums rebmarks.  Tell your husband to join in too!

I give sit-skier's a lot of credit, I think that would scare the crap out of me.


----------



## rebmarks (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, Bvibert!

The adaptive instructors took me out in a bi-sit-ski last Saturday to give me a taste of what my husband does -- must say, they did scare the crap out of me -- took me down the terrain park and we caught about 3-4 feet of air -- Yowza!   Had the hubby laughing, though!


----------



## RichH (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi there Rebmarks. I've seen sit skiers out in the past and it's really skillful and impressive. 

I hope you track down an extra ski and get some good snow this winter.


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome Rebmarks! I've been seeing more sit-skis at Sunday River this year. I honestly don't know if I would have the courage to try that. It would be interesting to get his perspective on some of the threads on AZ. Maybe you could convince him to post on here?


----------



## Corral Cop (Feb 14, 2009)

*hello to all*

I am a skier of 30 years and now a snowboarder. I am finding it a real challenge but am mastering it very well. If I stay off my butt I will be mastering it much better LOL  I am new to this site so I will fill you all in on the who;s and whats at a later date. Hand tight


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

Corral Cop said:


> I am a skier of 30 years and now a snowboarder. I am finding it a real challenge but am mastering it very well. If I stay off my butt I will be mastering it much better LOL  I am new to this site so I will fill you all in on the who;s and whats at a later date. Hand tight



welcame to:grin: AZ!!!


----------



## Corral Cop (Feb 15, 2009)

thank you for the invite. I am looking forward to chatting with all skier and boarders. I went to Ragged Mountain last Tuesday and had a great time. That traffic cop was not there and I was sought of bummer so many people chat about her. Iwas looking forward to seeing her in action Maybe I will get there on the weekend and be able to check her out. I heard she is a hoot LOL Have a good day all and enjoy your day of skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2009)

Corral Cop said:


> thank you for the invite. I am looking forward to chatting with all skier and boarders. I went to Ragged Mountain last Tuesday and had a great time. That traffic cop was not there and I was sought of bummer so many people chat about her. Iwas looking forward to seeing her in action Maybe I will get there on the weekend and be able to check her out. I heard she is a hoot LOL Have a good day all and enjoy your day of skiing.



traffic cop???  For the liftlines??


----------



## Corral Cop (Feb 16, 2009)

well I was there yesterday at Ragged Mnt. and lord that traffic cop is a hoot. She runs a tight ship putting 6 people at a time and not taking any crap from anyone. The music was playing and the dancing was great. I have to give her credit her smile and happy disposition kept everyone in good spirits even when the chairlift came to several halts during the day. I have been to many resorts and I got to give it to her she is wonderful.the lines never lasted long for she put us through as fast as the chair would let her and the whole time a smile and giggles from her face. It was a treat not feel like a number like you do at most resorts. "Hats off to her "


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2009)

Corral Cop said:


> well I was there yesterday at Ragged Mnt. and lord that traffic cop is a hoot. She runs a tight ship putting 6 people at a time and not taking any crap from anyone. The music was playing and the dancing was great. I have to give her credit her smile and happy disposition kept everyone in good spirits even when the chairlift came to several halts during the day. I have been to many resorts and I got to give it to her she is wonderful.the lines never lasted long for she put us through as fast as the chair would let her and the whole time a smile and giggles from her face. It was a treat not feel like a number like you do at most resorts. "Hats off to her "


 
Welcome aboard.  sounds like a video is in order here!   
Hey, I'm on my butt more and more as I stretch out into the woods more and more.  As long as you've got the right attitude and you're progressing, the butt-sitz method is very instructive, one which I excel at, now going on 31 years at it.


----------



## Corral Cop (Feb 16, 2009)

Billski, I am glad to know that the Butt- sitz are among even the long time riders. I like it and when you get the rythem it is awsome. I am not good when it is icy. but I got to give it to Ragged that the grooming was good and we had a wonderful time.


----------



## Corral Cop (Feb 16, 2009)

BillSki . Yes I think a video of her when she is doesn't even know that it is being done would be a great thing to see. We where there again today . We talked about her last night at dinner time. She is something special. Again 6 to a chair and dancing all day long. what energy this woman has and how gentle she is with the children. I noticed that many little ones knew her name and said good morning to her. She answered everyone of them . What a family friendly  ski area Ragged Mountain is. Everyone there is very pleasant and helpful.anyone that has not been there should check it out.


----------



## Kurt Mullen (Feb 19, 2009)

*New Member Hello!*

Hey there, new member here. Getting geared up to go to Steamboat on Monday. Hope to enjoy lots more East coast skiing before the season's over. Check out this story in Paddler magazine, about some courageous veterans who are learning to stay invovled and passionate about sports -- kayaking in particular. 

http://www.paddlermagazine.com/people/features/team-river-runner.html


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Kurt Mullen said:


> Hey there, new member here. Getting geared up to go to Steamboat on Monday. Hope to enjoy lots more East coast skiing before the season's over. Check out this story in Paddler magazine, about some courageous veterans who are learning to stay invovled and passionate about sports -- kayaking in particular.
> 
> http://www.paddlermagazine.com/people/features/team-river-runner.html



welcome jurt.  what are you paddling?  i have 2 seasons under my belt on my perception avatar 16.


----------



## NoisyDissonance (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello fellow passionate skiers,

I am just a typical 20 year old student from the flatland's of Ontario, Canada. My home mountain is Blue Mountain in Collingwood, Ontario with very limited Vert and terrain variety. I trek out to the Northeast regularly to ski,Mainly Vermont, often bumming it out with friends and family. My favorites include Stowe and Sugarbush which I try to hit a few times a season. Skiing for me is all about the enjoyment. When I'm ripping down a tree shot in knee deep powder or casually cruising down a scenic groomer, everything about it feels just perfect and I always enjoy simply being out there skiing and never take myself too seriously. I'm just a guy who loves to ski the east as much as possible and am always looking for a challenge and to push myself further and further. Hope to get some sweet trip advice from the AZ crowd and meet some people to ski with who can show me what the east is all about. Take care, enjoy your season!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forums NoisyDissonance.


----------



## Ritt (Mar 6, 2009)

Just saying Hi,

I stumbled across your site and decided to drop in. I've probably seen some of you before at Berkshire East, I've been skiing about 55 years and on B.E. Patrol for 41 years..........yes, I'm old now  :beer: :wink: 

I go out to CO a couple of times a year to ski with my daughter's family and to feel real snow (5 more weeks to go).

I love everything about Berkshire East, location, mountain, uncrowded slopes (wish they were a little longer), people, co-workers, it's all about skiing :wink:

Thanks for the great site,


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Ritt.  Plenty of BEast fans around here.  Great mountain!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 9, 2009)

*AZ newbie*

Just wantes to drop by and say hi. I found this site a couple of weeks back and have done some lurking and figured I should join.  I'm 42 and have skied for about 20 years. I've been a Magic passholder for the last 7 years or so and get up there whenever I can which this year is looking a lot more like 20days as oopsed to almost 40 days:sad:. My 2 kids have grown up sking there and have really come a long way.

In the off season I'm off the mountains and out on the water a lot with some time on the golf course as well.   I hope the rest of you ahve gotten in more days than me


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2009)

jrmagic said:


> Just wantes to drop by and say hi. I found this site a couple of weeks back and have done some lurking and figured I should join.  I'm 42 and have skied for about 20 years. I've been a Magic passholder for the last 7 years or so and get up there whenever I can which this year is looking a lot more like 20days as oopsed to almost 40 days:sad:. My 2 kids have grown up sking there and have really come a long way.
> 
> In the off season I'm off the mountains and out on the water a lot with some time on the golf course as well.   I hope the rest of you ahve gotten in more days than me



Welcome, I thought you might be one of MrMagic's kids before I read your post. :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey welcome to all you new AZ'ers   glad you found us -- share your wisdom !!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Welcome, I thought you might be one of MrMagic's kids before I read your post. :lol:



LMAO!! Nope not me. BTW who is Mr Magic?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2009)

jrmagic said:


> LMAO!! Nope not me. BTW who is Mr Magic?



MrMagic is one of our regular posters here.  He's only like 21, so even if he had kids I doubt they'd be posing on the internet just yet. 

BTW, welcome to the forums.  Magic is a GREAT mountain!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> MrMagic is one of our regular posters here.  He's only like 21



i met MrMagic recently. i expected him to be much older, based soley on his screen name.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 9, 2009)

jrmagic said:


> I've been a Magic passholder for the last 7 years or so and get up there whenever I can



Magic season pass holder for 7 years.... That's true optimism!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. lol I guess skiing there for all these years has made me an optomist lol. People come and either hate it or love it and I fall into the latter category.


----------



## NEPilgrim (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey everyone, nice place to join! Thought I'd say hi. I'm a hiker, biker, kayaker, anything that's outdoors, I like to do it. 

Steve.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site NEPilgrim!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

NEPilgrim said:


> Hey everyone, nice place to join! Thought I'd say hi. I'm a hiker, biker, kayaker, anything that's outdoors, I like to do it.
> 
> Steve.



no winter snow sports?


----------



## f/go steve (Mar 29, 2009)

*Hi All*

Hi All, I'm new to the forum. Found it through Twitter tonight following return from Steamboat Springs at Nature Valley NASTAR national championships. Had a great time. Went there with my camera to shoot the event. I shoot lots of sporting events, and this was one of the first times I've shot Alpine. (Have done lots of Nordic here in Minneapolis.) 

I shoot sports because I like to catch the athleticism as well as the emotional sides of events. Please take a look at a few hundred shots I took at this event, as well as some shots earlier in the year at Buck Hill here in Minnesota. Photos are available free for private use and upon request for commercial use. 

Enjoy!

Steve
www.elemenop.us/f-go.html


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forums f/go steve, you got some nice pictures there.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome, f/go steve! Nice shots!


----------



## jcbskier (Apr 4, 2009)

*New here myself-intro*

Hi everyone,
 I use to live in VT, skied alot and have skied many of the ski areas over those 25 years there. now five of the ski areas  are no longer open sadly enough. I had worked at Haystack for three seasons teaching the young ones to ski.
I live in Maine and have skied off and on but  just recently started skiing again. Love the newest ski technology for sure This time loving it more than in late 90'. Finding it hard to end the season this year. I have skied mostly at Sunday River this year but a few days at Shawnee.

I also run a small organic produce farm in Maine, as well as do other side work in the off season. The farm is set up as a CSA where families buy shares and then get to pick up their vegetables weekly for 18 weeks of the season. 
So since I now have some of the winter off getting back to skiing works great. 
.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 4, 2009)

jcbskier said:


> Hi everyone,
> I use to live in VT, skied alot and have skied many of the ski areas over those 25 years there. now five of the ski areas  are no longer open sadly enough. I had worked at Haystack for three seasons teaching the young ones to ski.
> I live in Maine and have skied off and on but  just recently started skiing again. Love the newest ski technology for sure This time loving it more than in late 90'. Finding it hard to end the season this year. I have skied mostly at Sunday River this year but a few days at Shawnee.
> 
> ...




JCBskier..welcome to AlpineZone...alot of people from Maine on here!!!


----------



## bamfchris (Apr 16, 2009)

hey I'm new here. My name is chris; i just moved to baltimore from louisiana. Which is a very different place, but it seems pretty cool up here. I love the outdoors and i love skiing even though i always had to go to colorado or utah to ski; therefore, i never got to go too often. Hopefully that will change now that i'm up here. Im looking forward to exploring all this great land up here. Im used to flat swamp and marshland and this is pretty much the opposite. Im sure ill love it.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 16, 2009)

welcome chris!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2009)

welcome Chris


----------



## HD333 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lurked for a while, figured I would register.

Bio
Mid 30's snowboarder/skier, mainly snowboard at this point.
Quickly becoming a ski family. Wife, also mid 30's skis, twin 5 year old girls have been skiing for 2 seasons.
Took basically 3 years off (one or two daysa year) but now getting back in the swing of things.
Due to the little ones we were pretty limited and skied Wachuset a lot the last 2 years (can't say enough about there Polar Kids program) with a few trip up to NH (Waterville/Loon/Gstock).
Home base is suburb west of Boston.  Winnipasauke is the summer weekends getaway and next year will be our winter weekends getaway.

Next season Gunstock will be the home hill as the girls progress.

Looking forward to contributing and picking peoples brains.

HD


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome HD333, thanks for the into.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome HD!  Lots of great info on here.


----------



## 333skis (May 11, 2009)

I am new to blogs, is this the correct page to make comments.  I think this is the page for new members?

thank you if you can inform me where to go in your form if elsewhere.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2009)

333skis said:


> I am new to blogs, is this the correct page to make comments.  I think this is the page for new members?
> 
> thank you if you can inform me where to go in your form if elsewhere.



There is a subforum for gear and equipment.  You might wish to start a separate thread there introducing yourself and perhaps one of the moderators would move the dialogue here over there.  You will receive more traffic that way.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

333skis said:


> I am new to blogs, is this the correct page to make comments.  I think this is the page for new members?
> 
> thank you if you can inform me where to go in your form if elsewhere.



I moved all your posts regarding your skis to the thread that we have going in the Gear and  Equipment forum, here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/54186-333-skis.html

I think they'll get more exposure there.  Thanks for taking the time to answer our questions with such detail.  I definitely like the sounds of your operation.


----------



## promogul (May 18, 2009)

Hi,

I grew up skiing in the Catskills but lived most of my life in California and ski mostly at Squaw and Mammoth now. Used to compete in mogul skiing. I'm currently working for The Ski Channel. Since we're based in Los Angeles, we have somewhat of a west coast inclination in our content. I thought I'd join this forum to get a better scoop on the eastern riding perspective. So far the lurking has been insightful. Feel free to contact me if you want to share your experiences. Thanks.

promogul


----------



## 2knees (May 18, 2009)

Promogul.  well the username will fit in quite nicely around here.  

just watch out for the angry groomer lovers.  they always complain that there is too much bump skiing chatter in here.


----------



## marcski (May 18, 2009)

promogul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I grew up skiing in the Catskills but lived most of my life in California and ski mostly at Squaw and Mammoth now. I'm currently working for The Ski Channel. Since we're based in Los Angeles, we have somewhat of a west coast inclination in our content. I thought I'd join this forum to get a better scoop on the eastern riding perspective. So far the lurking has been insightful. Feel free to contact me if you want to share your experiences. Thanks.
> 
> promogul




Work on getting the Ski Channel on Cablevision.   I'd love to see it.  Universal Sports Network was awesome and amazing during ski season. I'm already looking forward to next season and watching the races again.  I'd love to see even more ski and related winter  alternative or "extreme" sports programming.


----------



## promogul (May 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> Promogul.  well the username will fit in quite nicely around here.
> 
> just watch out for the angry groomer lovers.  they always complain that there is too much bump skiing chatter in here.


groomers? what are those


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 18, 2009)

promogul said:


> groomers? what are those



Groomers are those things I make all night long, and *avoid* all day long!



Oh, and welcome!  Stop by http://forums.mogulskiing.net as well.  You might enjoy it.


----------



## promogul (May 18, 2009)

marcski said:


> Work on getting the Ski Channel on Cablevision.   I'd love to see it.  Universal Sports Network was awesome and amazing during ski season. I'm already looking forward to next season and watching the races again.  I'd love to see even more ski and related winter  alternative or "extreme" sports programming.


We're very close to getting on board with them. It would help if subscribers to cablevision would lobby on their end to get the channel. Please email me privately if you'd like to find out how to do this. Also check out the shows currently on the channel...http://www.theskichannel.com/shows/


----------



## promogul (May 18, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Groomers are those things I make all night long, and *avoid* all day long!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and welcome!  Stop by http://forums.mogulskiing.net as well.  You might enjoy it.


lol...thanks!


----------



## 2knees (May 18, 2009)

promogul said:


> We're very close to getting on board with them. It would help if subscribers to cablevision would lobby on their end to get the channel. Please email me privately if you'd like to find out how to do this. Also check out the shows currently on the channel...http://www.theskichannel.com/shows/



not on AT&T uverse either.  I think i'll make a call tonight.


----------



## flash (May 19, 2009)

Howdy all - You've got a great site here so thought I'd jump on in.  I'm a 45 yy ski bum, trapped in a suit, trapped in NJ with four daughters and the Mrs. Thankfully I can pull off about 50 + days a year skiing the northeast -(with an occasional mid west run) most favorite being the "Bush".  Been skiing for the last 42 years, and fortunately only one daughter has defected to the dark side. Enjoy skiing the trees, but most happy at mach 2, or playing in the bumps!


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums flash.  Nice introduction.

Don't mention bumps though, people get a little uppity about that around here.


----------



## flash (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, what's up with that?


----------



## billski (May 19, 2009)

flash said:


> Yeah, what's up with that?



Welcome!  :beer:

Can I have some of your 50+ days??   :-o

I see it as good-nature ribbing.  I don't think anyone takes it personally.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

promogul said:


> We're very close to getting on board with them. It would help if subscribers to cablevision would lobby on their end to get the channel. Please email me privately if you'd like to find out how to do this. Also check out the shows currently on the channel...http://www.theskichannel.com/shows/





promogul said:


> lol...thanks!





flash said:


> Howdy all - You've got a great site here so thought I'd jump on in.  I'm a 45 yy ski bum, trapped in a suit, trapped in NJ with four daughters and the Mrs. Thankfully I can pull off about 50 + days a year skiing the northeast -(with an occasional mid west run) most favorite being the "Bush".  Been skiing for the last 42 years, and fortunately only one daughter has defected to the dark side. Enjoy skiing the trees, but most happy at mach 2, or playing in the bumps!





flash said:


> Yeah, what's up with that?



steezy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


billski said:


> Welcome!  :beer:
> 
> Can I have some of your 50+ days??   :-o
> 
> I see it as good-nature ribbing.  I don't think anyone takes it personally.


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

flash said:


> Yeah, what's up with that?



Some people are just jealous that they can't ski them, I guess.


----------



## flash (May 27, 2009)

It's all mind over mogul.  I've been fortunate enough to have been skiing bumps since I was 5, but those folks just coming into the sport should not be intimidated. Nor should they be pressured into a mogul field.  As long as your having fun!!  If someone wants to ski them - I know some awesome instructors who would love to share their knowledge and technical aspects of bump runs!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2009)

flash said:


> Howdy all - You've got a great site here so thought I'd jump on in. I'm a 45 yy ski bum, trapped in a suit, trapped in NJ with four daughters and the Mrs. Thankfully I can pull off about 50 + days a year skiing the northeast -(with an occasional mid west run) most favorite being the "Bush". Been skiing for the last 42 years, and fortunately only one daughter has defected to the dark side. Enjoy skiing the trees, but most happy at mach 2, or playing in the bumps!


 Welcome.  This place needs more dirty jersey representation :smash:


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 28, 2009)

Joisey in da house yo!!! Dirty style yo.


----------



## the great skibum (May 28, 2009)

Hi All,
   Just signed up and thought I'd say "Hi" from the Catskills of NY.  I have been skiing for a bit over 20 years, mostly in the northeast with an occasional trip out west.  I grew up skiing at Gore (still my favorite thanks to some great backcountry skiing) and working at a ski shop; then moved on to Whiteface while in college (at Clarkson University).  Now I spend most of my time at Belleayre in the Catskills where I am a volunteer ski patroller (since 2003).  

   In the summer I spend much of my time hiking and geocaching with my wife and 2 1/2 year old son.  I also have a MS degree from RPI and work at IBM (if it weren't for this job, I'd be someplace with bigger mountains :wink.  

   Hopefully I'll be able to contribute and learn a thing or two here.

Happy trails.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 28, 2009)

Nice Skibum, we need more WF & Gore fans around---WELCOME


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 28, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice Skibum, we need more WF & Gore fans around---WELCOME





what he said....

also, be sure to check out the great skiadk.com site for all things WF and gore.


----------



## mondeo (May 28, 2009)

the great skibum said:


> Hi All,
> Just signed up and thought I'd say "Hi" from the Catskills of NY.  I have been skiing for a bit over 20 years, mostly in the northeast with an occasional trip out west.  I grew up skiing at Gore (still my favorite thanks to some great backcountry skiing) and working at a ski shop; then moved on to Whiteface while in college (at Clarkson University).  Now I spend most of my time at Belleayre in the Catskills where I am a volunteer ski patroller (since 2003).
> 
> In the summer I spend much of my time hiking and geocaching with my wife and 2 1/2 year old son.  I also have a MS degree from RPI and work at IBM (if it weren't for this job, I'd be someplace with bigger mountains :wink.
> ...


Let's Go Tech! ('06)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Joisey in da house yo!!! Dirty style yo.



yeah Jersey..yo can yous give me a ride down da shore..that is sort of Philly


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> yeah Jersey..yo can yous give me a ride down da shore



No


----------



## Greg (May 29, 2009)

the great skibum said:


> Hi All,
> Just signed up and thought I'd say "Hi" from the Catskills of NY.  I have been skiing for a bit over 20 years, mostly in the northeast with an occasional trip out west.  I grew up skiing at Gore (still my favorite thanks to some great backcountry skiing) and working at a ski shop; then moved on to Whiteface while in college (at Clarkson University).  Now I spend most of my time at Belleayre in the Catskills where I am a volunteer ski patroller (since 2003).
> 
> In the summer I spend much of my time hiking and geocaching with my wife and 2 1/2 year old son.  I also have a MS degree from RPI and work at IBM (if it weren't for this job, I'd be someplace with bigger mountains :wink.
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## GrayJay 56 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, My trail name is GrayJay 56. I love to hike. Long distance or day hikes, don't matter to me. Trails are a great relief sometimes but I love to bushwack using altimeter, map and compass. My Corolla has been a good 4x4 in Maine to get at some of the 100 highest bushwacks. I usually find my own way and try not to follow everybodys directions. See ya on the trails or off of them.


----------



## the great skibum (Jun 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Let's Go Tech! ('06)



:beer:    Class of '03 here, and I don't want to hear anything about where I got my MS, my job paid for it; I will always be a CU fan.   :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2009)

GrayJay 56 said:


> Hi, My trail name is GrayJay 56. I love to hike. Long distance or day hikes, don't matter to me. Trails are a great relief sometimes but I love to bushwack using altimeter, map and compass. My Corolla has been a good 4x4 in Maine to get at some of the 100 highest bushwacks. I usually find my own way and try not to follow everybodys directions. See ya on the trails or off of them.



Welcome GrayJay!


----------



## tarponhead (Jul 15, 2009)

Better late then never I guess...

I'm 46 yo and lived in joisey my whole life. My skiing began with Friday night middle school trips out to Vernon Valley (now Mountain Creek). Neither of my parents skiied and my hometown was a bit to blue-coller to have many friends who skiied.

Essentially did 2-3 days a year and thats it. Same for college (Rutgers) Just went to party more so then ski. Stopped skiing soon after.

20 years later we took a trip up to Whiteface with our boys (12 and 13 yo) on a whim. Wife does not really ski; she shops. Wfe LOVES Lake Placid. The boys and I fell in love with Whiteface and skiing. We plan on going again this Christmas break and hopefully ski more terain.

After that Christmas trip (2008 ) we started skiing every weekend at the local places. In March we purchased our season pass for Blue. Finished the season in April at Stowe watching boy number two simply blossom into a wonderfukl skiier. Love the sport, but love spending all weekend with my two boys outside even better.

Skiing simply rocks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

Jersey


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 16, 2009)

why do the number of replies in this thread sometimes go down?  a little while ago the thread had over 1,000 replies, and now it's down to 989.  when someone is inactive long enough, do their posts just disappear?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> why do the number of replies in this thread sometimes go down?  a little while ago the thread had over 1,000 replies, and now it's down to 989.  when someone is inactive long enough, do their posts just disappear?



I noticed the reply count going down, not sure why that would happen.  User accounts are not deactivated automatically if they aren't used, and no posts are automatically pruned.  The only way a post gets deleted is if a mod deletes it manually, or if the user deleted it on their own.

Sometimes people go back and delete their old posts for whatever reason.  To my knowledge no posts have been deleted from this thread by a moderator recently.


----------



## Wally Hertler (Jul 18, 2009)

*New Member; Wally Hertler*

Hi:

I joined primarily so I could keep updated on the developments regarding the Mohawk-Hudson Bike-Hike Trail. I live in Kennett Square, PA (the Mushroom Capital of the World), and each year, usually in June, I lead an unsupported bicycle tour of 10 days or so, staying in motels and inns. We usually have 20-25 participants. In 2010 we plan to start in Wilmington, DE by taking the Amtrak Vermonter to St Albans, VT on Saturday, June 12, and send our bikes to St Albans in a one-way Budget rental truck. Then on Day 1 of the tour, we will ride to Wilmington, NY, on Day 2 to Blue Mountain Lake, on Day 3 to Amsterdam, and on Day 4 to Pittsfield, MA (where we will stay for two nights in order to climb Mt Greylock and ride through the Berkshires). For much of the route from Amsterdam to Pittsfield we would like to use the Mohawk-Hudson Trail.

I am not sure how many of the on-road sections will be replaced by trail next year. And I have had a hard time getting an accurate, useable map of the trail onto my PC. If any of you have ridden the M-H Trail with a GPS and saved a track, I would appreciate it very much if you could send me the track (wallyhert@verizon.net).  Also, I understand that a short section of the trail is gravel. Is the gravel section rideable on road bikes?

On a similar tour some 20 years ago I used the trail, but as I recall it was much less extensive then, and we had to use quite a few roads.

I would appreciate any help or suggestions you may have.

Regards,
Wally Hertler


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome Wally.  That sounds like quite the adventure you embark on every year.

Hopefully someone here can help you with information.  You might try posting the same question in the Cycling forum.  I'm not sure that everyone will see it in here.


----------



## selluacell (Aug 6, 2009)

*NEW! Liberty University snowflex website update*

Hey guys,

Just letting you know I created a new site for the Lynchburg VA Snowflex at Liberty University.

Check it out!

Great promo video about year round skiing, snowboarding and tubing

www.snowflex.weebly.com


----------



## billski (Aug 6, 2009)

selluacell said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just letting you know I created a new site for the Lynchburg VA Snowflex at Liberty University.
> 
> ...


 
Looks pretty cool. At 500' in length it looks like a earn-your-turns kind of operation.  Oh, I spy a handle-tow!   Pretty ambitious. I wonder how long the surface will last, with steel edges hitting it? Limited public availability I read. Isn't this evangelist Jerry Fallwell's operation?


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey guys. I started mountain biking in April this year and I've been really into it. I met Mlegg and he suggested I check this site out. 

I do pretty much nothing outdoors in the winter because I really dislike the snow and the cold. I'll probably ride as late in the year as I can and then disappear until the spring. If I could hibernate I probably would. Luckily I love New England in the Spring, Summer, and Fall so much I'd probably never leave.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 3, 2009)

yesmandroc said:


> Hey guys. I started mountain biking in April this year and I've been really into it. I met Mlegg and he suggested I check this site out.
> 
> I do pretty much nothing outdoors in the winter because I really dislike the snow and the cold. I'll probably ride as late in the year as I can and then disappear until the spring. If I could hibernate I probably would. Luckily I love New England in the Spring, Summer, and Fall so much I'd probably never leave.


Welcome to AlpineZone yesman...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2009)

yesmandroc said:


> Hey guys. I started mountain biking in April this year and I've been really into it. I met Mlegg and he suggested I check this site out.
> 
> I do pretty much nothing outdoors in the winter because I really dislike the snow and the cold. I'll probably ride as late in the year as I can and then disappear until the spring. If I could hibernate I probably would. Luckily I love New England in the Spring, Summer, and Fall so much I'd probably never leave.



Sorry I didn't catch this sooner.  Welcome to the forums!  Join us for a ride sometime!


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 30, 2009)

New memeber here.

Name: Nick

Location: Plymouth, NH

Frizzy-haired, balding, thirtysomething freeheeler.  Third generation skier.  Mild-mannered father of two.  Some experience as an internet smart-ass.

Have lurked and cruised thru here over the last year.  Don't know what made me decide to finally sign up.

Can likely be found at Tenney, Cannon, or off in the woods somewhere.

Other outdoor pursuits: hiking, whitewater paddling, sight-seeing.


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome, witch hobble! Glad you came out of lurker-dom to join us!  Beautiful area you live in, too!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Witch Hobble  welcome aboard --- these are good people here  share your wisdom and Humor bro


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome witch hobble.  Thanks for the introduction!


----------



## bigski6969 (Sep 30, 2009)

*This was this morning!*

I'm also new here, and am happy to be here! Tried TGR, better have a thick skin to run with that crowd! Grew up around White (ICE) Face, and have now relocated to the west. Lake Tahoe. Had a dusting down to 6,000 ft last night, had to take this photo on my avitar. I have also been lurking around for about a week, and you folks sound pretty nice. 

Been skiing for about 40 years, east coast and Europe. Miss the coast, but really loving the POW in the west. Entirely new way of skiing. Spent more time on my rear the first season than on my stix. I'm going to be selling some gear and hope I can mange it here. Not very adept. Any ideas, please feel free to SHOUT IT OUT! Cheers all and may this winter be a heavy one!


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to all the new blood!


----------



## skibum185 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey guys! Im new here as you can probably tell since this is the new people thread. I live in Maine in Albion and my home mountains are Eaton and Sugarloaf. I love to ski and mountain bike as well as hunt and fish. 
I started skiing about 5 years ago and last year bagged 40 days. This year I am looking to double that number. So ya.. 

Matt


----------



## billski (Oct 3, 2009)

skibum185 said:


> Hey guys! Im new here as you can probably tell since this is the new people thread. I live in Maine in Albion and my home mountains are Eaton and Sugarloaf. I love to ski and mountain bike as well as hunt and fish.
> I started skiing about 5 years ago and last year bagged 40 days. This year I am looking to double that number. So ya..
> 
> Matt


 
Welcome bummer!   Tell us about Eaton.  It's too far of a day trip for me, otherwise I'd be there.  Good snow?


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 3, 2009)

SkiBum185, You ski bros and have some amazing photo stoke?


----------



## skibum185 (Oct 3, 2009)

Eaton is a 600 ft bump in Skowhegan, Maine. Its not worth the drive unless it's 5 minutes from your school. 

Trekchick- don't you talk over on Epic too? :razz: No bros yet and some decent stoke but nothing amazing unfortunately


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 3, 2009)

skibum185 said:


> .
> 
> Trekchick- don't you talk over on Epic too? :razz:


Shhhh, don't blow my cover. :-(


----------



## skibum185 (Oct 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Shhhh, don't blow my cover. :-(




ahhh gottcha :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2009)

billski said:


> Welcome bummer!   Tell us about Eaton.  It's too far of a day trip for me, otherwise I'd be there.  Good snow?





skibum185 said:


> Eaton is a 600 ft bump in Skowhegan, Maine. Its not worth the drive unless it's 5 minutes from your school.
> 
> Trekchick- don't you talk over on Epic too? :razz: No bros yet and some decent stoke but nothing amazing unfortunately



Eaton was my Mtn in the 80's (well when I couldn't get to the loaf). Some nice steep runs there. I heard there are new owners who have refurbed the place. Actually shut it down for a season to get all the work done. I hope they have a lot of success.


----------



## skibum185 (Oct 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Eaton was my Mtn in the 80's (well when I couldn't get to the loaf). Some nice steep runs there. I heard there are new owners who have refurbed the place. Actually shut it down for a season to get all the work done. I hope they have a lot of success.



That they do. And that they did. David Beers bought the place 2 years ago and didn't open it last year. This summer they got a brand new groomer and re wired the lights, fixed the chairs, renovated the lodge and had a job fair. I helped him set up about 100 snowboards and wax and tune them and now I think I landed a job there. :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2009)

Ever ski all day at the Loaf and then hit Eaton for night skiing? Did it once and it kicked my ass, but it was a good time.


----------



## skibum185 (Oct 3, 2009)

haha can't say I have. But I am defiantly going to this year!


----------



## skibumME2009 (Oct 13, 2009)

IF THIS IS POSTED IN THE WRONG SPACE, PLEASE MOVE IT!

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to introduce myself to the forum and the community, some of you have probably seen me on the mountains last year in the east. I was part of a team that did a documentary on the ski resorts of the east in the season 2008-2009. Over 45 of us descended on the various resorts in ME, NH, VT, MA

I remember one day when we were over 4000 feet up sitting waist deep in a powder field filming sugarloafers up to their necks in powder. I saw a jet fly by BELOW us and realized then how high up we really were.

I have been doing skiing since I was just a 12 year old, my first ski trip was at Lost Valley in Maine, from there I went on to spend a few years at Sunday river on the ski patrol unit, then I sort of went west and took a break for awhile. Upon moving back last season I took right back to the skiing, three turns and I was raring to go.

Between the ski documentary and having fun I logged over 70 lift tickets last season, skiing everything from groomers to snowfields. I am not a daredevil skier, but I am not a safe rider either.

I love to photograph the events and people of the resorts around me; a perfect day for me is just spent taking snapshots of others loving our winter playground of white gold.

This year we will be doing another documentary but this will be more on extreme skiing then any of the general stuff we did last year, so if you see a lens peeking out from the trees while you mash that bump run it was probably me!

The snow has just come back to Maine and tomorrow we are hiking up to sugarloaf to get in some early season powder, we skied the auto road today down to the 4 mile mark in new Hampshire on good old mt Washington in a foot of soft snow.

Winter is here!


----------



## skibum185 (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forums skibumME2009!


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 14, 2009)

*double dipping!*



wa-loaf said:


> Ever ski all day at the Loaf and then hit Eaton for night skiing? Did it once and it kicked my ass, but it was a good time.



Did it once myself at Sugar Bowl, then Squaw that night. My legs were so shaky that I thought that was the best sex EVER! Slept for a day and a half afterwards! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Welcome!*



skibumME2009 said:


> IF THIS IS POSTED IN THE WRONG SPACE, PLEASE MOVE IT!
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> ...



It's great you're here! Would love to see what your type of stuff your filming this year!


----------



## Tin (Oct 14, 2009)

*New guy...*

Well I have been debating whether to get back into skiing, and by finding this site my girlfriend is going to be lonely any day there is new snow. 

I'm a student at URI and haven't be on a mountain in a few years. I would ski around thirty times a year and loved the trees and bumps. Jay or a big Vermont mountain when my dad had a few days off, and the Berkshire's for day trips. Then I went on a ski trip with my school junior year and my nice new $600 Head's got stolen while eating lunch at Smugg's. I was so ticked I didn't bother to buy a new pair because it was March. 

This is the first winter in a few years I'm not playing hockey or sick so I'm getting back into it. And by finding this site I'm now jonesin' to get back on a hill. In the past week I have been going nuts at the gym to get the legs back in shape. I will be taking my dad's 176 Rossi's as he is too fat now, I still have my boots, and all I need now are pants and a jacket. 

I'm lucky to be in RI, we have a place that runs bus trips to all the big mountains for $55 to $70 including lift ticket and the motor coach ride there and back. $59.95 for Stratton, last I knew there tickets were like $90, lol. So it will be easy to get back into the swing of things without blowing a ton of money.

Well, thanks guys...I have the bug again.:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, and back to the sport, Tin.  Now you need to get your girlfriend out on the slopes with you.


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Girlfriend*



bvibert said:


> Welcome to the forums, and back to the sport, Tin.  Now you need to get your girlfriend out on the slopes with you.



Yes, you need to get her out there too! Nothing better than skiing with my Honey Bunny, and showing him off! :wink:


----------



## Shock (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey all,

Im a junior at RIC and still fairly new to skiing.  I really picked it up last year and kind of ran with it.  This (actually like Tin) will be my first year without hockey to play as well.  I lurked on the forums a few days before deciding to join.  It seems like a reall knowledgable base to learn from for the Northeast.

I'm currently debating where to get a season pass for, since I'm coming from RI.  They all seem to have about the same price for college students (~$330)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forums and the addiction Shock!  Where have you been skiing?


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Welcom!*

Welcome shock! It's great to see you here!:flame:


----------



## skibum185 (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Shock (Oct 16, 2009)

I ski'd a couple places.  Ski Ward / Wachusett and Sunday River for spring break.  SR was pretty fun but  kind of far.  I tend to ski mostly single blacks and an occaisional double.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Tin (Oct 16, 2009)

Shock, New England Action Sports in Warwick runs bust trips, leave at 4am, ski until 4pm, get home around 10pm to all the big mountains for around $65. It is the way to go for a college student.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the boards Tin and Shock. You'll have to take the trip out to Sundown for a night of bumps. It's about a 1 1/2 - 2 hour ride from where you are.


----------



## Shock (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Tin, was looking at the various buses and trips they have.  It's trade off really, it's nice to not have to drive, but I like to stick to my schedule as well.

As for bump skiing, thanks for the heads up Beetle.  I'd love to check that out one night.  On what nights do most AZ'ers go?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2009)

Shock said:


> As for bump skiing, thanks for the heads up Beetle.  I'd love to check that out one night.  On what nights do most AZ'ers go?



It depends on what night has the best conditions and works out best for people.  The sort of default night it Wednesday, which is pretty much the only night that I'll be able to make it regularly.


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2009)

*Great site*

I'm new to the site and love the info here! I'm looking to meet riders from the portland area to drive up with. I have the new england bronze, so whoever frequents the river, the loaf, and loon hit me up! I'll be looking to join any west trip i can do this year, spent 6 weeks on Hood last mar, and april. It is fantastic! Looking foward to meeting new riders and learning more terain!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Jeremiah.  There's lots of skiers and riders in your area here.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 26, 2009)

Jeremiah said:


> I'm new to the site and love the info here! I'm looking to meet riders from the portland area to drive up with. I have the new england bronze, so whoever frequents the river, the loaf, and loon hit me up! I'll be looking to join any west trip i can do this year, spent 6 weeks on Hood last mar, and april. It is fantastic! Looking foward to meeting new riders and learning more terain!



Welcome Jeremiah --  I'm looking forward to hitting those 3 and more up this winter too....


----------



## A Tilton (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey everyone just saying hi. Im new to the alpine zone my name is Andy im a big ski buff and work cranmore mountain in North Conway NH


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome Andy!


----------



## Palmetto Native (Nov 16, 2009)

*Newbie*

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to introduce myself. I live just outside Charlotte, NC, but have future plans to move up to NH in a few years. But some friends and I are planning on making our big trip to New England this year.

Mountains on the docket: Okemo, Killington, Stratton, Cannon, Gore, and Whiteface. 
Feb 28 - Mar 7....hope there is plenty of snow...hasn't been cold enough down here yet to even turn on our snow guns...we are begging for some cool weather to be open by Thanksgiving...but its not looking good.

Aaron


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome, Aaron! Sounds like you have a decent trip planned this season!


----------



## Palmetto Native (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. 

Been a long time since I have skiied up North. Lived in Norwich, CT & Saratoga Springs, NY about 12 years ago. Typically our big ski trip is to Colorado (the last two years), but wanted a change of pace.

Next year it looks like Utah (have a trade show in Las Vegas in January...so gonna drive out for a couple days when thats over).


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Palmetto Native, hopefully we have great conditions for your visit.  Looks like you're going to be all over the place.


----------



## Bobt2ski (Jan 11, 2010)

My name is Bob.  Really enjoy reading articles in this forum and wanted to become a part of it.  I was a full time Ski Instructor for years and at the present am enjoying recreational skiing at different ski areas.  Skiing is such a rush and am pleased that I will be able read and share your and my experiences together!!!!!! Take care all and look forward to getting to know everyone!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.  Where do you normally ski?


----------



## Bobt2ski (Jan 11, 2010)

Otis Ridge, which is 5 minutes from the house and Butternut which is a half hour away have been my most frequent places the last several years.


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome, Bob! If you're ever looking to ski with some AZers, there's a big group of regulars at Ski Sundown in New Hartford, CT, which isn't too far away from you.


----------



## Bobt2ski (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds like this could be a good plan Severine!!!! I'm in!!!!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 19, 2010)

*greetings!*

long time, first time...

would probably label myself an advanced intermediate...skiied from age 2 to age 17(grew up in princeton...my dad owned 'the ski shoppe' in lawrence, nj), then took a 10 year hiatus as interest and finances waned...i am based in spring mount, which is SE PA, about 30 miles north of philly, and picked the sport back up when i moved out of CC philly and down the street from what is now my home hill, majestic spring mountain, and all 420(!) feet of its rocking vertical...it is literally down the street from my place, walking distance, can see the slopes out my window, but really it's only good for mountain biking and easy hike-up, ski-down fun trips...about 20 minutes away from me is bear creek fka doe mountain, again not really worth the price of the ticket for me

try to do a northern VT trip at least once per year...these days i have a 9 month old son, so it's been all day-trips, mostly to blue and elk...more elk, which i find has more, better terrain, less crowded, and just an overall better vibe...worth the extra hour in the car for me, imho...have never skied any of the catskill mts, so i think i need to change that this year and appreciate any beta thrown my way in that regard...never have skied anywhere in the west, but it's on the bucket list...once i get the boy walking/on skis we will ramp up the ski trips again hopefully...wife likes to go on trips, and likes to ski, but is strictly a green circle lady 

i know harvey from FTO, where i've posted a couple TR's as 'box283'...otherwise i look forward to getting to know you all...seems like a good crowd for the most part...onward and upward


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forums spring_mountain_high, thanks for the introduction!


----------



## marcus1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, Nice to be here.

Names Mark P and I grew up in Cheshire Ct. I now live in Myrtle Beach SC after just moving from Charlotte NC. I am an avid skier who learned to ski on Mixville tow and Mount Sothington Ct in the early 70s. How can I be an avid skier in SC you ask?.....lol.... good question. I take lots of trips to WV and VA. I dont even bother with the NC mountains to busy and small. I dont mind small hills, just 30 min lines on lifts get to me. I ski mostly at Snowshoe, Winterplace and Bryce. My inlaws live and work at Bryce resort so its convenient.

I grew up in Cheshire and other than Mixville tow and Mt southington, I skied Hunter, Sugerbush, Killington, Jay Peak, Ski Sundown, Mohawk Mt, and a couple others in PA and Ma. I am an Audio Engineer and hope in the next year to move back up North.

I came across the NELSAP site doing a search for Mixville...... I was homesick one night and was looking for pictures of my hometown. The site is really cool and I have been checking out old sites  over the eastcoast. Jusrt love to read up on all the old closed down ski hills.

I learned to ski on Mixville tow in the early 70s and the tow was still operational up until about 76. I seem to remember it breaking down and then they fixed it and then it broke down again.....(  I saw the video the guys posted last year on thier trip to Mixville and it was nice to see the old hill I learned on. I havnt been there in 15+ years. The hill is still used for sledding so its packed quite often.

Ok enough from me, I can go on and on.... Nice to be here and I look forward to getting active in the Forums.


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 11, 2010)

*Intro From NH*

Hi everybody!
Just found the site and love the regional aspect and the friendly atmosphere! Due to my growing up in the Caribbean and then a full blown ACL reconstruction in college 25 years ago I never took up skiing and was afraid to try. Well, I have a lovely family now with 3 girls (6,9,9) who all started taking lessons at the end of last season. (My wife is quite proficient.) That was the final straw. Sick of waiting in the lodge, I really wanted to join the family on the mountain, so I took a lesson on a perfect day back in January. I returned once to Crotched and once to Pat's and now I'm a hopeless addict! 

Our local is Crotched. It's close and all the kids' friends are up there. We're heading up to Quebec City and Mont Sainte-Anne for break next week. Really looking forward to that!

Love all the trip reports...I feel like I can live vicariously through the posters when I can't actually be on the white stuff.

Cheers!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2010)

andyaxa said:


> Hi everybody!
> Just found the site and love the regional aspect and the friendly atmosphere! Due to my growing up in the Caribbean and then a full blown ACL reconstruction in college 25 years ago I never took up skiing and was afraid to try. Well, I have a lovely family now with 3 girls (6,9,9) who all started taking lessons at the end of last season. (My wife is quite proficient.) That was the final straw. Sick of waiting in the lodge, I really wanted to join the family on the mountain, so I took a lesson on a perfect day back in January. I returned once to Crotched and once to Pat's and now I'm a hopeless addict!
> 
> Our local is Crotched. It's close and all the kids' friends are up there. We're heading up to Quebec City and Mont Sainte-Anne for break next week. Really looking forward to that!
> ...


Welcome to AZ!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2010)

andyaxa said:


> Hi everybody!
> Just found the site and love the regional aspect and the friendly atmosphere! Due to my growing up in the Caribbean and then a full blown ACL reconstruction in college 25 years ago I never took up skiing and was afraid to try. Well, I have a lovely family now with 3 girls (6,9,9) who all started taking lessons at the end of last season. (My wife is quite proficient.) That was the final straw. Sick of waiting in the lodge, I really wanted to join the family on the mountain, so I took a lesson on a perfect day back in January. I returned once to Crotched and once to Pat's and now I'm a hopeless addict!
> 
> Our local is Crotched. It's close and all the kids' friends are up there. We're heading up to Quebec City and Mont Sainte-Anne for break next week. Really looking forward to that!
> ...



Welcome to the forums and the addiction!


----------



## Part Time Vermonter (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi, new member here. I'm from NJ but ski and ride in Vermont regularly. I hit the southern resorts throughout the winter season. 

I have been skiing all of my life. Five years ago at age 29, I picked up a Ride Havoc snowboard and have been riding that when not skiing in freshies. 

Last year, I acquired a Monoski after going to a monoski event in Utah with people from all over th world. The monoski works well more in deep pow and western pack than at Okemno or Suicide Six as I found out last year. 

I used to go to Killington as a kid, but haven't been there in years, I've grown to prefer the smaller, more remote places in southern VT although I have always wanted to make it to Jay.

I joined to talk to people and see what their thoughts are of various resorts in VT and NH and basically see what people are skiing/riding on. 

I saw a link to this site on someone's profile over on TGR.

Just wanted to say hello....thanks.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forums Part Time!  Nice introduction.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!  enjoy!


----------



## Part Time Vermonter (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks forthe welcomes, I'm liking the mobile site.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Welcome to the forums Part Time!  Nice introduction.



hey, i never did an intro, should i??:-D


----------



## powhunter (Apr 17, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> hey, i never did an intro, should i??:-D




Cant wait for this  :-o


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 26, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Cant wait for this  :-o



so, should i introduce myself? im known in my family as the Chosen One....


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 28, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> so, should i introduce myself? im known in my family as the Chosen One....



Truly, a Legend in his own mind.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Truly, a Legend in his own mind.



in my own crib....the Chosen One in his youth....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Truly, a Legend in his own mind.



the Chosen One did not ask to be great. The Chosen One was born great.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Apr 28, 2010)

*the chosen one*

is the sociopath personified. All the clinical definitions are there. ...one flew east , and one flew west...and one flew over the Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 3, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> is the sociopath personified. All the clinical definitions are there. ...one flew east , and one flew west...and one flew over the Cuckoo's Nest.



you were intimidated by the Chosen One on the Tram House Lodge deck Sunday morning in the sun?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 3, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> is the sociopath personified. All the clinical definitions are there. ...one flew east , and one flew west...and one flew over the Cuckoo's Nest.



What is up with the t-shirts?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 3, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> What is up with the t-shirts?



what tee shirts? I bought a Jay long sleeve tee shirt from the jay country store....


----------



## Black Phantom (May 3, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> what tee shirts? I bought a Jay long sleeve tee shirt from the jay country store....



Little Willie has some interesting t-shirts that he likes to sport around. 

Did he pee his pants when he saw you?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 3, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Little Willie has some interesting t-shirts that he likes to sport around.
> 
> Did he pee his pants when he saw you?



no not at all....he saw me thru the glass doors & came out on the deck....what kinda tee shirts? i saw some nice new k shirts on doods at jay....


----------



## whitefaceoscar (May 20, 2010)

welcome to all
i've been a lurker since the time of the controversial GSS so yea, i finally decided to jump into this madness 8)


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2010)

welcome oscar


----------



## marcski (May 20, 2010)

Who's GSS again?


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2010)

Glad you decided to finally sign up whitefaceoscar.  I assume you normally ski at Whiteface?


----------



## whitefaceoscar (May 23, 2010)

yep, its not like i can get up there everyday, but when i do i go up to whiteface/lake placid


----------



## walterd (May 24, 2010)

Hi to all...... I am Walter Davis a new member here.  Soon will participate in the conversation with the  members.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 24, 2010)

walterd said:


> Hi to all...... I am Walter Davis a new member here.  Soon will participate in the conversation with the  members.



walter davis? the greyhound? from unc?:roll::roll:


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Again Everyone!!!!

Its been so long since I've been active here.  It might even be as long as four years!!!!  Anyway, I thought it might be a good idea to reintroduce myself.  I'm from New York and my name is Andrew, hence the NYDrew.  Ski instructor in collage, like to ski, blah, blah, blah.  Anyway, since graduating I was broke and didn't ski for 3.5 seasons and coming from a guy that didn't bat an eye at 75+days it became best that I remove all thoughts of snow.  I replaced it with playing ice hockey again.  

At the same time I put a 13 year plan in overdrive, I was 14 when I started this.  I worked, saved money and interviewed for jobs, that is it.  On May 28th I walked out of a DMV office in Burlington and for the first time since some snowy February Rutland night in 1997 I was able to call myself a resident of Vermont.  No longer did skiing involve hotels and instructing to pay for lift tickets.  I can now look out my living room window and see Mt. Mansfield.  

Anyway, I've been just hanging out and doing my thing.  Working third shift QAing a manufacturing plant and meeting new people.  Then I remembered all the great people I knew online and met in person.  Current events taken into account, I might actually get to meet a whole lot more of you.  I felt it was time to make my return to AZ, and here I am.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome back NYDrew, and congrats on the move!


----------



## LaPal (Jul 21, 2010)

*Hello*

Hello

I have just joined this exciting forum and really look forward to participating. I am still fairly new at snowboarding and am eager to learn as much as possible

regards

laura


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 22, 2010)

welcome to az, laura


----------



## cliff (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm the lift manager at Big Tupper Ski Area in Tupper Lake, NY. and need some help. We need a "coffin hoist?" to lift our counterweight on chair 3. We have to get all the grips off and sent in to NH. to have them ndt. Can't take any chair off because the counterweight is resting on 6x6's on the ground.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forums cliff!  I don't have any answers to your problem, but you should try posting a new thread in the skiing forum.  Also you may have some more luck over at skilifts.org.


----------



## PAFirefighter (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey all.  Quick intro since I am at work for 5 more mins.  I'm Rick, 28, I live in Exton, PA.  I skied from 1998-2005 when I was in a ski accident at Blue Mountain's lower terrain park.  Haven't been on the slopes since.  I'm here to find some new gear and get back into the swing of things, especially since my g/f boards and we'll be hitting the slopes often this season.  I work for a Jeep parts company called Quadratec.  I am big into Jeep's, motorcycles, fast cars, etc.  I'm a photographer.  I was also a firefighter for nearly 10 years and ran some EMS as well.  I'll post more later, especially looking for some good gear!   See you around the forums!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forums PAFirefighter!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Welcome and let me know if you have any Quadratec discount codes!:wink:


----------



## powhunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeep wave to ya bro!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 10, 2010)

PAFirefighter said:


> Hey all.  Quick intro since I am at work for 5 more mins.  I'm Rick, 28, I live in Exton, PA.  I skied from 1998-2005 when I was in a ski accident at Blue Mountain's lower terrain park.  Haven't been on the slopes since.  I'm here to find some new gear and get back into the swing of things, especially since my g/f boards and we'll be hitting the slopes often this season.  I work for a Jeep parts company called Quadratec.  I am big into Jeep's, motorcycles, fast cars, etc.  I'm a photographer.  I was also a firefighter for nearly 10 years and ran some EMS as well.  I'll post more later, especially looking for some good gear!   See you around the forums!


Welcome to AZ.  Hope to ski some runs with you this season.  There's a few other Blue Mountain guys on here as well.


----------



## AngryHugo (Sep 14, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Welcome to AZ.  Hope to ski some runs with you this season.  There's a few other Blue Mountain guys on here as well.



Like me!  New here, but buddies with Root and a bunch of the Blue Crew.  Howdy everyone!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome AngryHugo!


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 15, 2010)

AngryHugo said:


> Like me!  New here, but buddies with Root and a bunch of the Blue Crew.  Howdy everyone!



woa hugo, just read that wrong - not everyone at blue rolls like that


----------



## AngryHugo (Sep 15, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> woa hugo, just read that wrong - not everyone at blue rolls like that


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 16, 2010)

AngryHugo said:


> Like me!  New here, but buddies with Root and a bunch of the Blue Crew.  Howdy everyone!


Holla!  Welcome to AZ.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

AngryHugo said:


> Like me!  New here, *but* buddies with Root and a bunch of the Blue Crew.  Howdy everyone!



lol and welcome!


----------



## AngryHugo (Sep 16, 2010)

what Root and I do in our free time is our goshdarned business.



.....and it's not gay if you're wearing Gore-Tex


----------



## NorEasterSkier (Oct 9, 2010)

New to the boards here, but not new to skiing. Here is me in a nutshell: My name is Kristen, I'm 26, self-employed, and I have been skiing for about 20 years now. Most of my trips in the winter are out west (4-6 weeks/year), but I spend a good amount of weekends up in Waitsfield, VT, and day trips during the week up to the Catskills.


----------



## severine (Oct 9, 2010)

NorEasterSkier said:


> New to the boards here, but not new to skiing. Here is me in a nutshell: My name is Kristen, I'm 26, self-employed, and I have been skiing for about 20 years now. Most of my trips in the winter are out west (4-6 weeks/year), but I spend a good amount of weekends up in Waitsfield, VT, and day trips during the week up to the Catskills.



Welcome! Don't let the guys scare you off.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi!  New here.  Ski at Sunday River.  Some know me.  I'm jumping in lol.  This is going to be 40th year on skis.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2010)

SkiFanE said:


> Hi!  New here.  Ski at Sunday River.  Some know me.  I'm jumping in lol.  This is going to be 40th year on skis.



Welcome to the fun!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> woa hugo, just read that wrong - not everyone at blue rolls like that



Funny stuff gorgonzola


----------



## Abubob (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Joined in April and never got around to posting. I've been skiing since leather boots and cable binding but only just. Moved to NH 5 years ago and have only been seriously hiking that long. I look forward to reading your posts and putting in my 2¢.

Bob


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forums Bob!


----------



## pfrenchbarber (Oct 26, 2010)

*Hello!*

I'm new to AZ and would like to introduce myself. I'm a NH native but learned how to ski at Sugarloaf. My family had a camp there and I guess you could say I grew up there. I was in the Jr. Master's program at Sugarloaf all through jr. high and high school and have incredible memories from that experience. 

I ended up in Virginia because of my husband's Navy career but I'm moving back to New England next year. I hope to meet some people who like to ski as much as I do and I'm considering moving to Carrabassett if I can find a job there! I have always regretted leaving New England but now I'm coming home!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to AZ and pre-welcome back to NE, pfrenchbarber!  Thanks for the intro.


----------



## pfrenchbarber (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! It's 80 degrees here currently and I can't get out of here fast enough! I may not be able to move until next year but I will certainly be on the slopes of New England before then!!


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2010)

pfrenchbarber said:


> Thanks for the welcome! It's 80 degrees here currently and I can't get out of here fast enough! I may not be able to move until next year but I will certainly be on the slopes of New England before then!!



Well, it was in the 70s here today so don't feel so bad.  Welcome!


----------



## pfrenchbarber (Oct 26, 2010)

Hopefully that will change and some of that Loveland snow will wander on by....


----------



## adkmike (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to this site and try to find my way around.... any way let me start off by saying that I like what I see and plan to visit often. 

I am a skier that started skiing at the Ski Bowl in North Creek, NY back in the 1960's.... now I ski mainly  @ Gore & Whiteface with some excursions into the backcountry of the Adirondacks. I retired from the military in 2006  so I am able to ski 50 - 60 days a season. 

I see some one has posted some of my youtube ski videos of the Whiteface slides.... I hope to be making more videos this winter.

Well thats a quick look at who I am..... hope to be talking skiing with you all..... Later


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forums adkmike!  I look forward to seeing some of your videos this season.


----------



## buellski (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a ski and motorcycle addict.  I'm finally going to put the bikes away this weekend so I'm ready for the other season to get started.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome buellski!  Where do you normally ski?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Welcome buellski!  Where do you normally ski?



i'm going to guess Sunapee  ;-)


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 18, 2010)

adkmike said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this site and try to find my way around.... any way let me start off by saying that I like what I see and plan to visit often.
> 
> I am a skier that started skiing at the Ski Bowl in North Creek, NY back in the 1960's.... now I ski mainly  @ Gore & Whiteface with some excursions into the backcountry of the Adirondacks. I retired from the military in 2006  so I am able to ski 50 - 60 days a season.
> 
> ...



Alrighty, another ADK'er...I dig it..welcome to the show.


----------



## buellski (Nov 18, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm going to guess Sunapee  ;-)



Good guess!


----------



## montblanc (Nov 26, 2010)

hey everyone im new here and I have a coule of questions and I thought someone could help me


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forums montblanc!


----------



## montblanc (Nov 26, 2010)

thank you!!!


----------



## Spaldingxc (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to AZ so i'd like to introduce myself. I'm a Siena College student who skis/boards at Jiminy Peak. Skiing since i was a little kid, tried boarding a few years ago and picked it up quickly so now i alternate my equipment on trips to the mountain.

I'm a Jiminy Peak student rep (but i won't spam the boards!).

Anyway, im anxious to get on the mountain tomorrow (been pumping snow for the last 11 days non-stop.)

Anyway, always looking to ski or board with others, so please feel free to message me!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2010)

A little late, but welcome to the forums Spaldingxc!


----------



## ClownSki (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm a 21 year old, who skiied a bit in junior high/ high school. i believe 16 days on school ski club trips. this is my first year taking skiing seriously. i am officially hooked . already surpassed that 16 day mark, and the plan is to get 27 days in during January. will be doing all my skiing at K. 

came to these forums looking for advice on ski tuning.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forums ClownSki.  Plenty of guys here tune their own skis if that's what you're into.


----------



## kfriend (Jan 21, 2011)

*The Mountain Report: Killington*

The TMR crew had a chance to visit Killington two weeks ago for our first ever episode from "The Beast".  Great ski & ride scene, and some bad dancing. Check it out tonight on CSN a 5:30 or anytime at www.themountainreport.tv


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 31, 2011)

*New Here*

Hello:

I'm new to the forum.  Found the site during my obsessive search for skiing videos on YouTube.  I like the Zone's videos and the forums and love skiing so, here I am.

I just started skiing again late last season after a 7-year hiatus (no injuries or anything, just started a new business which was all-consuming).  I'm a little rusty, but I'm working my way back to skiing more difficult terrain and trails. 

I live in Litchfield, CT and ski local areas midweek (Mohawk and Catamount) and venture further when I can.  So far this year I've done Jiminy, Stratton, Catamount and Mohawk and have plans for Hunter and Windham, Magic, Stowe and Smuggler's Notch or Mad River.

My favorite places to ski (from before the afore mentioned hiatus) were Stowe, Okemo and Gore, but I'm looking forward to trying new mountains.

Thanks for having me and hopefully I can meet other Alpinezoners on the slopes.

Timothy Forry (Timothy Marks on Facebook--long story)
Litchfield, CT


----------



## mrnurseskiguy (Feb 3, 2011)

*new to this forum....going to Stratton 2/4/11..anyone interested*

Hello fellow two plankers! My name is Bill and I have been skiing for 30 years. Looking for a buddy to enjoy some turns with so if it grabs you...email me, IM me and lets hit the slopes!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome emmaurice2 and mrnurseskiguy!


----------



## paradox (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all!!  I'm new to the forum.  I've been obsessing about skiing recently and especially about learning to ski moguls this season, and I found the site looking people giving tips on skiing, weather and conditions..

I live in the Fairfield County, CT area and I ski in Sundown a lot and I have a season pass to K so I'm there a lot too (almost every weekend), some of my friends like Okemo, so I've been there couple of times this season too.  If I have a buddy drive up with me I would usually do a day trip.. People think driving a total of 7 hours in one day (3.5 hours each way) to ski 7 or so hours is nuts but it makes total sense to me!!!  Haha.  

But anyway, I'm just looking for new people to ski with.  Obsessed with learning bump skiing this season, and I took a mogul weekend at K - and I still pretty much still suck.   Anyway, if you guys want someone to ski with just hit me up I'll be right there!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forums paradox!  Next time you're at Sundown let us know, there's usually someone from AZ there.  We should have Gunny fully seeded next week, so you'll have plenty of bumps to practice on.

Also check out mogulskiing.net if you're looking for mogul skiing advice.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome Paradox!!  As Bvibert said gunbarrel should be prime in  a week or so...Im usually there  monday and tuesday..Just check the trip and events forum....Also the sundown bump comp is the 19th  A great time!  

steveo


----------



## paradox (Mar 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Welcome to the forums paradox!  Next time you're at Sundown let us know, there's usually someone from AZ there.  We should have Gunny fully seeded next week, so you'll have plenty of bumps to practice on.
> 
> Also check out mogulskiing.net if you're looking for mogul skiing advice.



Thanks bvibert and powhunter!  I've been posting on the other forum past few weeks too, I was told there were a lot of guys here who go to sundown.

I've been practicing on the Gunny bumps this week.  I miss the bumps in Ex though - way more manageable especially when it firms up (hurts way less when you fall lol).  In fact heading there today.    (I was gonna drive up to K today but the weekend doesn't look so good.  May drive up anyway)

Anyway I'm off work today until next week so any of you guys get lonely and want to do a few runs just drop me a line..


----------



## AMBR (Mar 4, 2011)

Greetings. Just joined the forum today. I live on the Jersey Shore, in Neptune, (No, I've never met Snooki) and belong to the Monmouth Ski club. We have a lodge in Pittsford, VT just up Route 7 from Rutland, so mostly I ski VT. Really glad I found this forum and a whole bunch of people to discuss skiing - my #1 sport. When I'm not skiing, I'm a professional photographer. My business is mainly focused on real estate, but I also do concert, portrait and outdoors photography. Looking forward to being a part of this group!

BTW, anyone know why my avatar doesn't display? Yes, it's within the size parameters at 210x320, 46.5k.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome AMBR!

The the size parameters for avatars are 100 by 100 pixels or 30.0 KB (whichever is smaller).  The image you uploaded is for your profile pic (viewable here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/member.php?u=14914).  You can set your avatar here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/profile.php?do=editavatar, or go to *User CP*>*Edit Avatar*


----------



## AMBR (Mar 4, 2011)

Aha! That explains it. Thanks, Brian.


----------



## tskski (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, joined the forum a few days ago. I live in Virginia and ski mainly in the mid-atlantic region. I've made several trips to Colorado to visit my son and skied at many of the resorts there. He's moving home in a few weeks so we won't be making many trips to Colorado. We thought it's time to check out New England skiing. I've been reading the forum to get info to help in planning a trip for next winter. Looking forward to going some place new!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forums tskski!


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome aboard!  Fire away, we always have snappy answers.  Not always right, and sometimes a slanted (especially mine!) , but add them all together, stir and make up your own mind.  
Interested in seeing some TR's from your neck of the woods.  Got snow?


----------



## mediamogul (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello. I just joined the forum and suppose I should introduce myself. I am from Northampton, MA and work in Human Services. I pretty much live for skiing and have been on the mountains since I was 12. I am currently a Kmart passholder and have considered it my home mountain for many years. It has been sad to see some of the changes in the mountain but it just makes the most sense. Jay, MRG, Magic and Sugarbush are my other favs. I am a dedicated mogul, tree and steeps skier and LOVE to challenge myself. I look forward to joining the discussion as it seems many of you share my passion for the sport.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2011)

mediamogul said:


> Hello. I just joined the forum and suppose I should introduce myself. I am from Northampton, MA and work in Human Services. I pretty much live for skiing and have been on the mountains since I was 12. I am currently a Kmart passholder and have considered it my home mountain for many years. It has been sad to see some of the changes in the mountain but it just makes the most sense. Jay, MRG, Magic and Sugarbush are my other favs. I am a dedicated mogul, tree and steeps skier and LOVE to challenge myself. I look forward to joining the discussion as it seems many of you share my passion for the sport.



Welcome to the forums mediamogul!


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2011)

mediamogul said:


> Hello. I just joined the forum and suppose I should introduce myself. I am from Northampton, MA and work in Human Services. I pretty much live for skiing and have been on the mountains since I was 12. I am currently a Kmart passholder and have considered it my home mountain for many years. It has been sad to see some of the changes in the mountain but it just makes the most sense. Jay, MRG, Magic and Sugarbush are my other favs. I am a dedicated mogul, tree and steeps skier and LOVE to challenge myself. I look forward to joining the discussion as it seems many of you share my passion for the sport.



Well, you came to the right place for moguls!  There are many mogul moguls here. 
Jump right in the discussion; I probably embarrass myself way more often than you ever will!  And.... don't forget those trip reports. The brutal truth sure tells all!
Welcome!


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

mediamogul said:


> Hello. I just joined the forum and suppose I should introduce myself. I am from Northampton, MA and work in Human Services. I pretty much live for skiing and have been on the mountains since I was 12. I am currently a Kmart passholder and have considered it my home mountain for many years. It has been sad to see some of the changes in the mountain but it just makes the most sense. Jay, MRG, Magic and Sugarbush are my other favs. I am a dedicated mogul, tree and steeps skier and LOVE to challenge myself. I look forward to joining the discussion as it seems many of you share my passion for the sport.



 Welcome! Northampton is a nice area, I used to be in the Air National Guard out of Westfield right next door.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't checked this area out in a while  so it seems like we got some good new freshmen aboard  !! 
Welcome to all you guys . Don't be bashful , we sometimes bark but never bite . Good bunch of ski whackos here so join the dialog.


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

What Warp Daddy said


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> What Warp Daddy said



Are you bringing any of your homies on board to rock the joint?


----------



## Nick (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, working on it, got a few here... my sis (obviously), her BF (vdk03) and I'm working on my wife. Got a few buddies who are into skiing and enjoy forums but I have to try to get them in in the fall probably when the skiing season picks up again. Most of the less-hardcore among my friends have left the skiing season behind. 

booooooo


----------



## billski (Apr 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> . Most of the less-hardcore among my friends have left the skiing season behind.
> 
> booooooo



Life gets in the way  :-(


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 19, 2011)

I thought I would re introduce myself not that most of you care. Yes much has happened since I have been away and nothing that would have improved my disposition either (minus the meds). I got 2 whole days in last season (Safety Hint: Don't wear slippers when carring 5/8 plywood sheet) I will make up for it this coming season. I like what Magic is doing and I actually support it.
SJ is a class act and I haven't been able to log in to NSZ. I don't have much but I appreciate every thing I got... I know I snowboard better than majority of you here.. Oh  Free GSS Please or I believe the term would be a "Full Frontal Assault" is a coming your way..
"two is one.. one is none"
Looking forward to the banter ..


----------



## billski (May 19, 2011)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I thought I would re introduce myself not that most of you care. Yes much has happened since I have been away and nothing that would have improved my disposition either (minus the meds). I got 2 whole days in last season (Safety Hint: Don't wear slippers when carring 5/8 plywood sheet) I will make up for it this coming season. I like what Magic is doing and I actually support it.
> SJ is a class act and I haven't been able to log in to NSZ. I don't have much but I appreciate every thing I got... I know I snowboard better than majority of you here.. Oh  Free GSS Please or I believe the term would be a "Full Frontal Assault" is a coming your way..
> "two is one.. one is none"
> Looking forward to the banter ..


Welcome back!  Anyone with boards on their feet is OK with me!  

Welcome to the slipper club: I get a little distracted in the morning and the next thing you know I'm outside digging or something in my sleepwear or walking the dog in the rain (today) in my slippers.:dunce:  Luckily I remember to put my ski boots on for skiing, though I have been known to leave my jacket at home.

Don't forget to welcome Nick our new Big Kahuna and thank Greg for putting up with us!

Who is GSS :lol:


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2011)

Aww I was excited to say "Hello" 

Hello anyway, again. Aloha! Hallo! Wie geht's!


----------



## DaddiO (Jun 29, 2011)

Holla! - great place -looking forward to the learning curve!


----------



## lolkl (Jul 26, 2011)

Howdy,
To avoid any confusion, I am the member formally known as dbking (dirtbag King ). I switched  my ISP this Summer and I didn't know how easy it could have been to keep my old screen name. I did not change names for trolling purposes. I think that I have been playing fair for a number of years ( OK, I make fun of snowboarders when the chance permits ).
I met my first A - Zers this past Winter. TJF and his friends came to Big Sky and we had a great time. I didn't know what to expect. While I was waiting to meet them later in the day, I was in fear every time I saw someone struggling down the mountain. I would yell, " Hey, are you guys from Lake Placid? " I was so relieved to hear them say no. It turned out that they really rip. I should have expected that as they are from Whiteface... a pretty good training ground.
I have been skiing Big Sky for the past 20 seasons but I lived in the MRV for 12 years before that. I was a ski patroller at Sugarbush in the 80's. I loved skiing the East and I check out this site to keep up with what is going on. I go back to the Adirondacks every couple years to visit the family but I haven't been back to ski. I'm spoiled. And I hate that because when I was skiing the East I hated Western heel pushers that couldn't carve a real turn to save their ass. I'm worried that I couldn't handle it anymore... but not so worried that I am going to find out.
The skiing is pretty frickin' good out here. If you're thinking of coming to Montana this season give me a PM. I think TJF67 will vouche for my guide`skills. Like I told him, if you can keep up, I'll show you a good time you won't find by yourself.

Sent from my Thunderfuk 5000 via Coitusview G3


----------



## Nick (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Lolkl - you should be able to still log in w/ the old name, if you'd prefer that one. If you'd like we can merge the two together as well for post count or whatever purposes. Or we can just leave it be


----------



## Fuller Wycliff (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, i wanted to try and set things right by introducing myself properly.

My name is Fuller Wycliff.  I enjoy lots of outdoor activities, primarily in the summer sun but i do enjoy spring skiing on warm bluebird days too.


----------



## billski (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome Fuller!  Jump right in and discuss.  No question is dumb and any question answered once is worth repeating.  Except my questions of course.  I'm sure your ideas will eclipse mine too.  
I suggest you ignore me for starters.  :dunce:  Unless you want beta on ski deals!


----------



## SNOWPLAYERS11 (Oct 13, 2011)

HEY EVERYBODY! I wanted to start out on the right foot, and introduce myself.  This forum seems pretty awesome, and everyone seems laid back.  I'm 24 years young, just starting my career, I love to cook, drink coffee, shop, and snowboard!   Can't wait to go on my trip in December. I hope everyone is having a good day or, night.


----------



## Nick (Oct 13, 2011)

SNOWPLAYERS11 said:


> HEY EVERYBODY! I wanted to start out on the right foot, and introduce myself.  This forum seems pretty awesome, and everyone seems laid back.  I'm 24 years young, just starting my career, I love to cook, drink coffee, shop, and snowboard!   Can't wait to go on my trip in December. I hope everyone is having a good day or, night.



Welcome to the forums! 

Where is your trip in December? You heading east or west from Indianapolis?


----------



## SNOWPLAYERS11 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks!  I'm heading west to Colorado, to Copper Mountain.  I've never been there, but it was a free trip!


----------



## gfarfan1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi I am new to the Maine area ski culture, but I am interested in running a ski resort and knowing what is what people in the area would like to see improved in the areas of activities, infrastructure, food and beverages, etc. I like state-of-the-art technology and innovations. I usually ski and snowboard in Colorado but I'd like to see what needs to be done in the Maine area to improve the experience. All your comments will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dylan (Oct 26, 2011)

Greetings World. Getting my introductory post in before I have filled out my profile! But I'll be joining soon!

Dylan


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 27, 2011)

gfarfan1 said:


> Hi I am new to the Maine area ski culture, but I am interested in running a ski resort and knowing what is what people in the area would like to see improved in the areas of activities, infrastructure, food and beverages, etc. I like state-of-the-art technology and innovations. I usually ski and snowboard in Colorado but I'd like to see what needs to be done in the Maine area to improve the experience. All your comments will be greatly appreciated!



Complete infrastructure rebuild. Efficient highways and secondary roads. New lifts. 

Less little people.

That is a quick start. Can you provide the leadership to accomplish these objectives?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Greetings World. Getting my introductory post in before I have filled out my profile! But I'll be joining soon!
> 
> Dylan



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Nick (Oct 27, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Greetings World. Getting my introductory post in before I have filled out my profile! But I'll be joining soon!
> 
> Dylan



Yep, welcome! Don't be a stranger!


----------



## AllTunedUp (Nov 4, 2011)

*new to the forum*

Hi Everyone,

I just signed up and figured I should introduce myself.  My name is Adam and I live in north central MA with my wife and our 14 month old son.  I have been skiing since I was twelve and have managed to move about and ski a few places out west as well.  I had always ski'd regular alpine until two seasons ago when I switched over to Tele and never looked back.  It was just what I needed to break out of a skiing funk.  I am very interested in backcountry and am excited to say that my season began this past Sunday with a skin up Watatic!  My home mountain had always been Sugarbush until I moved here to be with my wife.  I have been in the area for 5 years now, after moving from Vermont when we were married.  
I have been tuning skis for almost a decade now with about five years professionally.  After talking and dreaming about it since the first time I saw TJ Burke scraping his skis in a caboose, I opened my first business this September in Westminster, MA.  It is a ski, snowboard and bicycle service shop called All Tuned Up.  I have a complete shop setup with stonegrinder, ceramic disc edger and multiple setups for waxing.  I am able to do full hand applied race tunes, stonegrinds or basic edge and wax touchups.  I don't want to break any rules by self promoting so until I have the go ahead from the moderators I won't mention anymore about my shop.  
Anyways, thats my brief introduction and I look forward to making turns this season.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forums AllTunedUp!  Self promoting is okay from established members, which it looks like you're on your way to becoming.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Alltuned, welcome!

It looks like we may actually have to ditch the old axiom that the best techs are closest to the mountain.  Hope you'll pitch in on the discussions!


----------



## presuttico (Nov 6, 2011)

*skiers edge*

hi all   i am interested in buying a skiers edge    i thought i saw one offered here    is it still forsale?


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey everyone.  I've been lurking around here and throwing my .02 in for a couple weeks now so I guess it's time for an intro.  

I'm originally from Tolland, CT but live in East Windsor now.  I've been snowboarding for around 17 years now.  Most of that was probably 10-15 day seasons on average, but the past 5 or 6 years have been in the 25-35 day range.  I'm not a big park guy, but I do love a good jump line or a nice hip to launch. (who doesn't?)  Natural terrain is where I have the most fun.  If the snow is even half decent, you'll probably find me in the woods, and if not I'll be looking for rollers on fast groomers.

I'm hoping this will be the year I dive into more side and back-country stuff.  I got a taste of it out in Tahoe last season and now I'm hooked.  Avalanche cert., avy gear, and a splitboard are all on the list for this season.  

For work, I'm a CAD guy for an aerospace company. Luckily, my boss is rabid skier so he's cool with me calling out on snow days.  He usually just wants to know where I'm going in case he wants to meet up with me for a beer at lunch.  

Oh, I'm also the guy in charge of membership for the HS Ski Club, which is a CT Ski Council affiliate.

I hope can offer the occasional nugget of useful information in my posts, but to be honest it'll probably be mostly wise cracks and pot stirring...


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> I hope can offer the occasional nugget of useful information in my posts, but to be honest it'll probably be mostly wise cracks and pot stirring...



Welcome.  I'll bet you a ticket to Cochran's that I can say dumber things than you can!  Every little nugget helps.  We wouldn't be where we are today without good hot tips.


----------



## AllTunedUp (Nov 16, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> I'm hoping this will be the year I dive into more side and back-country stuff.  I got a taste of it out in Tahoe last season and now I'm hooked.  Avalanche cert., avy gear, and a splitboard are all on the list for this season.



Welcome!  I'm new to the forum as well but PM me if you need help finding your backcountry gear.  I have gear that may fit the bill.  Or I could point you in the right direction...


----------



## Nick (Nov 16, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Hey everyone.  I've been lurking around here and throwing my .02 in for a couple weeks now so I guess it's time for an intro.
> 
> 
> For work, I'm a CAD guy for an aerospace company. Luckily, my boss is rabid skier so he's cool with me calling out on snow days.  He usually just wants to know where I'm going in case he wants to meet up with me for a beer at lunch.
> ...



Welcome to the forums! Good to hear you have a sympathetic boss to your addiction 

Wise cracks and pot stirring are perfectly acceptable 'round here :wink:


----------



## Myotis (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
I joined this forum so I can get better informed about places to go backcountry skiing around the Northeast and eastern Canada. Before I start asking questions, though, I'll just say a few words about myself. I'm a pretty mellow backcountry/Nordic skier, still working on getting a decent tele turn after several years of sporadic to moderate practice at the local ski hill here in northern VT. I mostly just like to get out in the woods, enjoy the quiet, and spend some fun time with my husband, friends, and our canine companions. I do love to travel and explore new places, especially if they are protected areas like national parks and other conserved lands, and offer ample opportunities to see wildlife.  I'm not into big resorts, the latest gear, or anything very ambitious. 

I look forward to learning from the collective wisdom and experience on this forum!

Myotis


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome Myotis.


----------



## jrivero (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi.  This is the first time using this website.  I am writing from Florida and wanted to find out information for NE specifically Boston.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

jrivero said:


> Hi.  This is the first time using this website.  I am writing from Florida and wanted to find out information for NE specifically Boston.



Welcome, what kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## jrivero (Dec 1, 2011)

my kids, 8 and 10 want to see snow for the first time.  We wanted to travel to Boston at the end of January.  Is there normally snow at that time or would we need to travel farther out?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Oh, I'm also the guy in charge of membership for the HS Ski Club, which is a CT Ski Council affiliate.



just curious - 

1. what does HS stand for?
2. is everyone in the club from UTC? i see the "contact list " is all utc folks.


----------



## Nick (Dec 1, 2011)

jrivero said:


> Hi.  This is the first time using this website.  I am writing from Florida and wanted to find out information for NE specifically Boston.



help us help you


----------



## Morwax (Dec 1, 2011)

jrivero said:


> my kids, 8 and 10 want to see snow for the first time.  We wanted to travel to Boston at the end of January.  Is there normally snow at that time or would we need to travel farther out?


 You will most likely find plenty of snow in Boston at that time of year. But snow goes best with mountains. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2011)

Morwax said:


> You will most likely find plenty of snow in Boston at that time of year. But snow goes best with mountains. :beer:



Agreed, if you're coming up to see snow then plan a drive north as part of your trip.  You might even want to consider taking a trip to ski area and putting the kids in lessons...


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2011)

jrivero said:


> Hi.  This is the first time using this website.  I am writing from Florida and wanted to find out information for NE specifically Boston.



Everyone presumes you mean the environs of New England since this is a ski and board group.  However you state "specifically Boston".  You must know, but I'll say it with bits and bytes - there is almost no snow that stays in the city proper.  Lots of ice and slush.  Get a few miles inland and it all changes.  Welcome nonetheless.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 2, 2011)

jrivero said:


> my kids, 8 and 10 want to see snow for the first time.  We wanted to travel to Boston at the end of January.  Is there normally snow at that time or would we need to travel farther out?



If they haven't seen snow, they probably haven't seen many mountains. Like others have said head further north and enjoy them both.


----------



## mattm59 (Dec 4, 2011)

*head to the White Mountains*

and you'll see the best New England as to offer. Close to Boston. Cannon Mountain is an easy place to watch skiers and is on the main drag with incredible views.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 12, 2011)

*Back to the skiing life.*

I'm 24 and have been skiing my whole life on used hand-me-downs.  In the past, being a broke college kid living in RI, that was about all I could afford (or scroung up from x-skiing family members for free).  I'm a strong skiier when comparing myself to the east coast crowd but have NEVER skiied out west.  I've yet to find an east coast trail that throws me back on my heels saying oh S*** what did I get myself into!  (which is how I stumbled onto this site, googling 'hardest ski trails on the east coast').

With a shoulder injury recently inturupting my intense volleyball life, I'm back to skiing.

In the past I had been skiing on a pair of 10 yr old Rosignols (shaped skis, probably a 2nd or 3rd gen).  They were damn heavy, had a large turning radius and really just didn't suit my style of skiing.

So I've slurged and bought a new pair of 2012 Atomic Blackeye's @ 174cm.

I've got three trips planned for 1, 2 and 3 days of skiing starting 12/23 at, in order, waterville, killington, and jay peak.

Because I live in RI, I'll be buying a Bronze level season pass to Wachusett so I can shoot up there after work and get some night skiing in.

So cheers to getting back into skiing.

My favorite conditions/trail types include steeps with volkswagon size bumps and glades.  I used to be a park rat in my early college years, but avoid it (but don't regret it) now.  Skiing the park made me very comfortable in the air, making those volkswagon size bumps lots of fun!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> I'm 24 and have been skiing my whole life on used hand-me-downs.  In the past, being a broke college kid living in RI, that was about all I could afford (or scroung up from x-skiing family members for free).  I'm a strong skiier when comparing myself to the east coast crowd but have NEVER skiied out west.  I've yet to find an east coast trail that throws me back on my heels saying oh S*** what did I get myself into!  (which is how I stumbled onto this site, googling 'hardest ski trails on the east coast').
> 
> With a shoulder injury recently inturupting my intense volleyball life, I'm back to skiing.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> I'm 24 and have been skiing my whole life on used hand-me-downs.  In the past, being a broke college kid living in RI, that was about all I could afford (or scroung up from x-skiing family members for free).  I'm a strong skiier when comparing myself to the east coast crowd but have NEVER skiied out west.  I've yet to find an east coast trail that throws me back on my heels saying oh S*** what did I get myself into!  (which is how I stumbled onto this site, googling 'hardest ski trails on the east coast').
> 
> With a shoulder injury recently inturupting my intense volleyball life, I'm back to skiing.
> 
> ...



Heya Aaron, welcome to the boards. You sound a lot like me in some ways.... i'll be at wachusett with you and I'm looking at similar skis (was checking out Atomic Crimson Ti's and Atomic Theorys). 

Also you are coming from 10 year old skis, like my old Atomic beta ride 9.22's. 

Anyway, keep up here, lots of great people to connect with and ski with. Let us know when you head out to Wachusett, I"ll be there nights this winter fairly regularly.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick, thanks for the welcoming.
I skiied Wachusett last night from 4-7.  It was a little repetitive and crowded with just ralphs and challenger open. Didn't see much in the line of ice, though there were some bare spots if you tend to ride the edges of the trail where the fun stuff is.  

See you on the mountain.


----------



## pretzelman (Dec 20, 2011)

*New Member*

I just wanted to introduce myself and not actually reply to a thread but couldn't figure that out but here goes. 
I'm very happy that I found this site. My name is Steve, I'm 61 and live in Nashua NH.
Up until this year I have skiied once in 17 years, due a bunch of different situations. 
I decided this was the year to get back. I've skiied at Killington 4 times this year. I learned there and so I have an affinity with it.
I had no idea how my physical body would react so I rented skis for the year rather than
purchase anything, except for my thighs I have been very pleased. I'm not going to go
on and bore you just want to add that I hope to be logged on regularly!!!!!!!
Steve


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome Pretzelman! (Steve!) Look forward to having you hear. 

What kind of skiing are you doing right now, what level are you? Must be excited to be back into it after such a long hiatus!

Glad to have you!


----------



## pretzelman (Dec 20, 2011)

Nick I would call myself Intermediate/advanced intermediate. At this stage I am mostly a controlled skier until I build my stamina and confidence up. I skied everything that was opened at Killington last week but that had only a few Black trails opened and I had to pick my
way down the moguls. For now I won't be doing much of them. I guess we'll what comes but it certainly is my passion and there are many ways to enjoy it!
Steve


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forums pretzelman, and welcome back to the sport!


----------



## exoticskis (Dec 21, 2011)

Howdy AlpineZone inhabitants....

I am a long-time lurker...finally got around to signing up.
I am 52, live in central VT and am happy to try and hook up to ski midweek with folks in Vermont if they can make it. I am the founder and chief test-addict at ExoticSkis.com. Skiing for about 50 years now (yikes).  Married, with two kids and a plott hound.  Enduro dirtbiking is my summer addiction.  Just returned from several years living in France full-time.

Cheers

- Eric


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2011)

exoticskis said:


> Howdy AlpineZone inhabitants....
> 
> I am a long-time lurker...finally got around to signing up.
> I am 52, live in central VT and am happy to try and hook up to ski midweek with folks in Vermont if they can make it. I am the founder and chief test-addict at ExoticSkis.com. Skiing for about 50 years now (yikes).  Married, with two kids and a plott hound.  Enduro dirtbiking is my summer addiction.  Just returned from several years living in France full-time.
> ...



Vilkommen ES!  :flag:

Thanks for de-lurking!  

I do know some 50+'s who ski midweek.  There are some down at Magic.  We also do some gatherings at Sugarbush, MRG, $teaux.  We'll also be hitting JP and Smuggs.  Mostly on Fridays.  PM me for more info.

What is a "plott hound" anyways?   New kind of ski?  

Now, try to keep us in line, will you?


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2011)

pretzelman said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself and not actually reply to a thread but couldn't figure that out but here goes.
> I'm very happy that I found this site. My name is Steve, I'm 61 and live in Nashua NH.
> Up until this year I have skiied once in 17 years, due a bunch of different situations.
> I decided this was the year to get back. I've skiied at Killington 4 times this year. I learned there and so I have an affinity with it.
> ...



Welcome Pretz!
Hey, I've been skiing for a zillion years, but look like I haven't skied in 17! 
Cripes, I bore most of this group most of the time, so no worries.  Talking about anything vaguely related to skiing is OK in my book.  Sure beats talking about some dictator, or how much rain we're gonna get.  

Jump right in!


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2011)

*Wilkomenn!*



aaronbru said:


> I'm 24 and have been skiing my whole life on used hand-me-downs.  In the past, being a broke college kid living in RI, that was about all I could afford (or scroung up from x-skiing family members for free).  I'm a strong skiier when comparing myself to the east coast crowd but have NEVER skiied out west.  I've yet to find an east coast trail that throws me back on my heels saying oh S*** what did I get myself into!  (which is how I stumbled onto this site, googling 'hardest ski trails on the east coast').
> 
> With a shoulder injury recently inturupting my intense volleyball life, I'm back to skiing.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard A-man!  Admittedly, you and I have divergent interests, but in this sport, no two people are alike.  Having another snow-loving, slider is always a good thing.  Good luck this winter, and have a blast.  Remember, if you get to the bottom and still have a smile on your face, that's what it's all about!


----------



## WildCard (Dec 27, 2011)

*Wild Card releases new web series*

Hey guys, the WildCard crew just wanted to share our new snowboarding web series with you Wild Nights..

http://vimeo.com/33473878

tell us what you think!


happy shredding...


----------



## bart (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey everyone-
Just wanted to say "hi" and wish you all a happy New Year.  Really enjoy the site and look forward to contributing...

Rob


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome Bart, I mean um Rob!


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2011)

exoticskis said:


> Howdy AlpineZone inhabitants....
> 
> I am a long-time lurker...finally got around to signing up.
> I am 52, live in central VT and am happy to try and hook up to ski midweek with folks in Vermont if they can make it. I am the founder and chief test-addict at ExoticSkis.com. Skiing for about 50 years now (yikes).  Married, with two kids and a plott hound.  Enduro dirtbiking is my summer addiction.  Just returned from several years living in France full-time.
> ...



Heya Exoticskis! Welcome to the forums! Did you get to skiing a lot in France? 

Cool site,  I didn't realize there were 290+ alternatives. 

So, what are you skiing on nowadays?


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2011)

bart said:


> Hey everyone-
> Just wanted to say "hi" and wish you all a happy New Year.  Really enjoy the site and look forward to contributing...
> 
> Rob



Ditto 03jeff - welcome Bart / Rob :lol: 

Looking forward to talking with you more!


----------



## dreamintoaction (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey ---

Love the site. Been lurking a bit. Its nice to see NYC finally getting colder temps. Of course, I wont be surprised if I wake up tomorrow to find its 60! 

Happy New Years!


----------



## Nick (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome dreamintoaction! Glad to have you !


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2012)

dreamintoaction said:


> Hey ---
> 
> Love the site. Been lurking a bit. Its nice to see NYC finally getting colder temps. Of course, I wont be surprised if I wake up tomorrow to find its 60!
> 
> Happy New Years!



Welcome!
Does Ullr live year you?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 3, 2012)

dreamintoaction said:


> Hey ---
> 
> Love the site. Been lurking a bit. Its nice to see NYC finally getting colder temps. Of course, I wont be surprised if I wake up tomorrow to find its 60!
> 
> Happy New Years!



Welcome!

Happy New Years!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 4, 2012)

Finally signed up after being a lurker for awhile. Im 26 and absolutely love to ski. Now lets hope for cold and snow. Its good to be here


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

mriceyman said:


> Finally signed up after being a lurker for awhile. Im 26 and absolutely love to ski. Now lets hope for cold and snow. Its good to be here



Welcome, where are you from?


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 4, 2012)

Central jersey unfortunately... wish i was a little more north.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2012)

mriceyman said:


> Finally signed up after being a lurker for awhile. Im 26 and absolutely love to ski. Now lets hope for cold and snow. Its good to be here



Welcome to the ski and board addicts rehabilitation project.  Nobody's been rehab'd here.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill fit right in then bill


----------



## exoticskis (Jan 4, 2012)

Nick said:


> Heya Exoticskis! Welcome to the forums! Did you get to skiing a lot in France?
> 
> Cool site,  I didn't realize there were 290+ alternatives.
> 
> So, what are you skiing on nowadays?



I got to ski at a few places over a couple years, Chamonix, Les Deux Alpes (summer), Meribel, Lelex (Jura), Megeve, Val-D'Isere and test some interesting skis..drink wine ;-)

This year I'll be skiing on Edewisers, Anton Dynamics, IDOne, DPS,  Praxis and testing a bunch of other brands...fun fun fun...


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2012)

Cool, I'm sure we'd all love to hear about your experiences with them. I've pretty much skied mainstream stuff.... so I'm very interested in hearing your take!


----------



## Cheese (Jan 4, 2012)

Good day!

I wanted to say hello to the members and offer my thanks to the webmaster and mods for creating this space.

I've been on skis ... ooh, this is going to hurt to admit ... over 4 decades.  Most of my time is spent on the slopes of NH, VT, ME and MA but I do get at least 1 or 2 weeks each year out west, in Canada or in Europe.  This year I have a week at Mammoth and a week at Vail booked.

I'm looking forward to reading and sharing on this forum as well as group trips that might spawn from this site.  I never seem to have enough ski friends so thought this would be a good place to expand that list.

Cheers!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome to the insanity Cheese!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Good day!
> 
> I wanted to say hello to the members and offer my thanks to the webmaster and mods for creating this space.
> 
> ...



Welcome! What made you go with that username, is there a story behind it?


----------



## Cheese (Jan 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Welcome! What made you go with that username, is there a story behind it?



When born into a family named "Chesebrough", one must accept the nickname given generations earlier.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2012)

Cheese said:


> When born into a family named "Chesebrough", one must accept the nickname given generations earlier.



That's understandable! :lol:


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi everyone.  Just found this forum while searching on tapatalk.  Have been active skiing in the NE area starting past 2 season.  This year, I got to take all 3 kids to the slope.  

I'm in MA & mostly ski in MA & NH.  This season, I already did 3 trips.  Start out @ Wachusett.  We went to Sunday river during Christmas.  Last, we were @ Cranmore.  

Looking forward to meet and greet some member @ the slope.  


Sent from my iPhone 5.


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2012)

Chinalfr said:


> Hi everyone.  Just found this forum while searching on tapatalk.  Have been active skiing in the NE area starting past 2 season.  This year, I got to take all 3 kids to the slope.
> 
> I'm in MA & mostly ski in MA & NH.  This season, I already did 3 trips.  Start out @ Wachusett.  We went to Sunday river during Christmas.  Last, we were @ Cranmore.
> 
> ...



Welcome! We installed tapatalk late last spring. I think you might be the first person that said they found it by browsing Tapatalk, so that's pretty cool! 

Also in MA here, mostly skiing Wachusett locally, and heading up further north .. hopefully really soon!


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2012)

huckstar said:


> Hello to everyone. I newly join this very informative forum. I really very happy to join this very informative forum. I found it very interesting specially for new users, like me. This forum really full of interest.



Is there a lot of skiing in Lahore, Pakistan? Just wondering <banned>


----------



## Jessy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi everbody!
I'm Jessika, and just theese days i'm learnig how to use my new damn ski and to mount my new damn tent .
I do hiking and free climb since i was fourteen (now I'm 24), boxe since 17, and I often spy on your discussions .
So... hello to everybody!

(tents mountend, ski... mm.. learning...)


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Jessy said:


> Hi everbody!
> I'm Jessika, and just theese days i'm learnig how to use my new damn ski.
> I do hiking and free climb since i was fourteen (now I'm 24), boxe since 17, and I often spy on your discussions .
> So... hello to everybody!



Hello!


----------



## saragoldsmith (Jan 17, 2012)

*Hello!*

Hello Alpine Zone! So psyched to be an official member! WAHOO!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

saragoldsmith said:


> Hello Alpine Zone! So psyched to be an official member! WAHOO!



Welcome! Where do you usually ski?


----------



## saragoldsmith (Jan 17, 2012)

All over the place. I just follow my husband and his crazy friends! We'll be joining the Alpine pack at the Loaf in March!


----------



## FishingEd (Jan 17, 2012)

Name is Ed. I love skiing and fishing. Live in Stratham NH with my wife and dog.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 17, 2012)

FishingEd said:


> Name is Ed. I love skiing and fishing. Live in Stratham NH with my wife and dog.



Where's your home hill?  You live near the course?


----------



## thoran1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been a 'member' for awhile, but haven't done much posting - my wife and I spent the majority of last winter at home getting ready for our first rugrat.

Anyways, I'm Tim, 30 years old, I live in Dover NH, I snowboard, and I work a pretty run-of-the-mill IT job at a small local property and casualty insurance company (if you're from the New Hampshire seacoast, you probably know which company I'm talking about and understand that my description of it's size is very 'tongue in cheek' ;-))

Much like many people on here, I started skiing as a kid.  Learned at Pat's Peak with the after-school program.  I started snowboarding late in high school and used to get out 15-20ish times a season.  My parents have a place up at Waterville Valley, so I head up there a lot.  I also love trying out new places and have done most of the standard New England hills.

I'm excited about getting back on this mountain this year.  It's been a disappointing start to the season, but I love that things are finally turning around!!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to all the recent new members!


----------



## kimbahleeee (Jan 23, 2012)

*Just joined!*

saragoldsmith just introduced me to Alpine Zone! Excited to get out and snowboard this winter!


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome Kimberly (guessing...) glad to have you on board! where you from / whats your home mountain?


----------



## TDog (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi All, New to this site.  Call me TDog.  I have heard a lot of good stuff about it.  Still trying to find my way around.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2012)

thoran1981 said:


> I've been a 'member' for awhile, but haven't done much posting - my wife and I spent the majority of last winter at home getting ready for our first rugrat.
> 
> Anyways, I'm Tim, 30 years old, I live in Dover NH, I snowboard, and I work a pretty run-of-the-mill IT job at a small local property and casualty insurance company (if you're from the New Hampshire seacoast, you probably know which company I'm talking about and understand that my description of it's size is very 'tongue in cheek' ;-))
> 
> ...



Prior to my current job, I worked in IT proj. management for insurance carriers (small/ mid size). We did a lot of hosting / outsourcing work. 

Boring!


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2012)

TDog said:


> Hi All, New to this site.  Call me TDog.  I have heard a lot of good stuff about it.  Still trying to find my way around.  Any recommendations?



Hey Tdog, welcome aboard; recommend: 

Trip Reports if you want to find out how the skiing is across the northeast (or the non-northeast, for that matter)

Misc. chat if you want to waste time talking about what you ate for lunch

Skiing and snowboarding for everything else 

Where are you from / where do you ski / board?


----------



## Kristina P (Jan 24, 2012)

Name is Kristina, married to FishingEd and am friends with Chris (xwhaler) who got us onto the site.
I ski a few times per year, spend time on the boat in the summer cruising the NH seacoast. I work as an Occupational Therapist here on the Seacoast.


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2012)

Kristina P said:


> Name is Kristina, married to FishingEd and am friends with Chris (xwhaler) who got us onto the site.
> I ski a few times per year, spend time on the boat in the summer cruising the NH seacoast. I work as an Occupational Therapist here on the Seacoast.



Welcome K!

By the end of the season , I believe several of us will require OT!


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2012)

Good point Billski, this could be a huge boon for business for Kristina, :lol:


----------



## Kristina P (Jan 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> Good point Billski, this could be a huge boon for business for Kristina, :lol:



hey guys I'll be at the AZ but won't be on duty so don't be doing anything foolish...or if/when you do go find someone else to take care of ya!


----------



## zakyr (Jan 25, 2012)

New from Mass!


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome Zakyr!


----------



## Jeffs LexToy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
My name is Jeff and I live in Epping NH. I'm married with a beautiful 7 month old girl and a black lab. I own an auto repair shop in Londonderry NH specilizing in Lexus, Toyota, and Scion though we handle all makes and models.
I'm primarily a snowmobiler in the winter but my friend and neighbor Chris (xwhaler) got me onto this site and we'll be joining everyone at Sugarloaf in late March!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome, xwhaler must lead the site on referrals!


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Jeff!


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Welcome, xwhaler must lead the site on referrals!



+1, too bad the giveaways so far haven't been referral based :lol:

Popular guy!


----------



## Sugart (Jan 31, 2012)

New member from South Jersey, been lurking for awhile. Came for the skiing, but gonna stay for the mountain biking.


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool, we need some more mtb'ers around here  in the summer months when things slow down 8) Welcome !


----------



## JPBINVT13 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm JP and a new member from the Burlington, VT. area.   Love to ski at Smugglers Notch with my wife and friends.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey JP, welcome to the forums! Get your wife and friends on here too 

Make sure you check out the AZ Summit at the end of March if you have time and want to meet some fellow skiers.


----------



## microasian (Feb 28, 2012)

hey guys new here

hope i like it!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

microasian said:


> hey guys new here
> 
> hope i like it!



Welcome!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2012)

microasian said:


> hey guys new here
> 
> hope i like it!



Welcome!  Do you ski or snowboard?


----------



## KTammaro (Feb 28, 2012)

*Hi all*

:-o Hi all, excited to be posting on AlpineZone again!  Its always a good time of year when I'm here!


----------



## Mitchdog8 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Herro!*

HI! Name's Mitch. I did an alpinezone trip to sugarloaf last year. It rocked my socks off!
:-o


----------



## KTammaro (Feb 29, 2012)

*Hi, I'm KT*

I have also lurked around AZ the past year, but not sure I ever introduced myself. I'm Katie, Sugarloafer since 1988, recently started skiing at Attitash and lived in Tahoe and skied Squaw 2009-2011!  Adjusting back to East Coast skiing/not living on a mountain is tough!

---- JUST realized I posted on this thread last night from home, but my browser was being whacky so I didn't think it went through, oh well. This is just a lil more info for you!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

JPBINVT13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm JP and a new member from the Burlington, VT. area.   Love to ski at Smugglers Notch with my wife and friends.




There can only be one JP


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome KT and Mitch!


----------



## its gnu logik (Mar 4, 2012)

Whats up everyone,

My name is Rocco, I'm from Brooklyn, NY.  I'm 28 years old, and started snowboarding last year and have been addicted ever since!  I did most of my runs at Mountain Creek last year, where I learned how to ride.  Just last week I went to Park City, Utah and let me tell you that I'm now 100% spoiled.  It's was the single most amazing, sickest experience of my entire life, and I'm now considering moving out there lol.

My ride is a 2011 GNU 156W Carbon Credit and union contact bindings.  My boots were 2011 Burton hails, which have a long story behind them.  Lets just say I was sold a boot a size to big for my boot and rode for an entire year getting excruciating foot cramps. :flame:

I look forward to posting on this forum, it's always good to share good info with good people!


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 4, 2012)

its gnu logik said:


> Whats up everyone,
> 
> My name is Rocco, I'm from Brooklyn, NY.  I'm 28 years old, and started snowboarding last year and have been addicted ever since!  I did most of my runs at Mountain Creek last year, where I learned how to ride.  Just last week I went to Park City, Utah and let me tell you that I'm now 100% spoiled.  It's was the single most amazing, sickest experience of my entire life, and I'm now considering moving out there lol.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the site, bummer about the boots. What did you upgrade to?


----------



## bigbog (Mar 4, 2012)

KTammaro said:


> I have also lurked around AZ the past year, but not sure I ever introduced myself. I'm Katie, Sugarloafer since 1988, recently started skiing at Attitash and lived in Tahoe and skied Squaw 2009-2011!  Adjusting back to East Coast skiing/not living on a mountain is tough!
> 
> ---- JUST realized I posted on this thread last night from home, but my browser was being whacky so I didn't think it went through, oh well. This is just a lil more info for you!



This whole so-called winter has been a tough one.......


----------



## dangerous (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2012)

dangerous said:


> Hello



Hello there


----------



## Nick (Mar 8, 2012)

What up everyone! Welcome to the insanity


----------



## J3ml4b (Mar 22, 2012)

*First Post...*

Hi all....I am a 31 year old skier/snowboarder. 

I grew up in the northeast riding on the ice and have recently started taking trips out west in search of new mountains, new views, and new snow conditions. If you have a great hidden spot you love to ride feel free to message me and let me know where it is. My plans for next year are just getting started.....always on the lookout for a great place to ride.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forums J3ml4b!


----------



## seoseo (Mar 24, 2012)

*New member*

I'm a new member from Belfast Maine, used to do an annual winter climb up Washington back in the '70's, now old and pretty much in the way.
I'm joining for the purpose of thanking anyone reading this who was involved in any way in helping my son last Saturday, March 17. He was the skier who came unstuck at the top of Chute, and took a long fall, followed by a helicopter trip to Portland. 
As luck would have it, he's fine. The did a Cat scan, and found nothing but unmistakable evidence of inherited stupidity.
In his defense, he's a sensible guy, a Junior at McGill studying physics and computer science. He skied White Nitro (Sugarloaf) when he was 8, and Gondaleuse (Mt. St. Anne) at 10, so it's not as if he hasn't seen steep terrain. 
We drove down to Portland, got him out of Maine Med, where he was dressed in paper hospital scrubs, no shoes, no underwear. Took him to Goodwill for a new suit of clothes, and the next morning got him back with the rest of the group from the McGill Outing Club who he was with. He's back in school, claims no headache, not even any bruises. 
He is a very lucky young man, and my thanks to everyone who helped out.
Stephen Olson


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome Stephen, I'm very sorry to hear about your sons fall.  It sounds like he's doing well at least.


----------



## Nick (Mar 26, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Welcome Stephen, I'm very sorry to hear about your sons fall.  It sounds like he's doing well at least.



+1 , kudos on a speedy recovery!


----------



## lou12572 (Mar 26, 2012)

hi
been checking out the forums for 1 year plus now
made a few posts earlier. got a lot of good info regarding
lift passes from billski this year (thanks much bill). just wanted to
say hi
lou


----------



## Nick (Mar 26, 2012)

Belated welcome, Lou!! Glad you found some good information on here. Billski is a lift ticket deal finding fiend!


----------



## Moma26 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi everyone-excited to be here!


----------



## Spree26 (Mar 29, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Here is a couple to get you started:
> *So Who Are You?*
> *Picture of yourself*



Just moved back to Maine this winter from the south, not the best year to start skiing again!


----------



## Spree26 (Mar 29, 2012)

Moma26 said:


> Hi everyone-excited to be here!



Excited to be here too!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow..all these years on the internet and I never picked up on this site. I am impressed with the volume that is existent on here. I would insert a couple of thumbs up  but I am so new to this site I still have to find it:smile:

Anyway, my name is Carmen, east coast boy. Started skiing at age 7. Did that consistently for about 20 years, took a break, came back as a snowboarder  a good ten years ago.

Been to some nice bc places like Berthouds pass, CO, Powder Mt, Utah, I love jay peak. My home mountain is labrador, a tiny little place in cny...

So with that Im just going to kindly slide in and see if I can contribute. I did figure out the youtube code so here is some of what I like to do...


----------



## Cheese (Apr 1, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Welcome!

Ummm .. *powder*, you're doing it wrong!  Each time in the video where you come to a fork and there's un-tracked right and tracked left, try going RIGHT!

Just bustin' your bawls before someone else does.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Wow..all these years on the internet and I never picked up on this site. I am impressed with the volume that is existent on here. I would insert a couple of thumbs up  but I am so new to this site I still have to find it:smile:
> 
> Anyway, my name is Carmen, east coast boy. Started skiing at age 7. Did that consistently for about 20 years, took a break, came back as a snowboarder  a good ten years ago.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the boards! Glad to have you along!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Apr 2, 2012)

> =Cheese;706455]





> Welcome!
> 
> Ummm .. *powder*, you're doing it wrong!  Each time in the video where you come to a fork and there's un-tracked right and tracked left, try going RIGHT!
> 
> Just bustin' your bawls before someone else does.



lol your right theres alot of powder to the right...problem is if you go too far to the right you would end up back on a groomer....lol


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome, nice video!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 3, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Wow..all these years on the internet and I never picked up on this site. I am impressed with the volume that is existent on here. I would insert a couple of thumbs up  but I am so new to this site I still have to find it:smile:
> 
> Anyway, my name is Carmen, east coast boy. Started skiing at age 7. Did that consistently for about 20 years, took a break, came back as a snowboarder  a good ten years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## bubuloon (Apr 6, 2012)

*Hello I am New Here.................*

Hi,
I am Mickey From Florida and I want to some information so i invited this forum..


----------



## bubuloon (Apr 6, 2012)

hi,
i am mickey...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

bubuloon said:


> Hi,
> I am Mickey From Florida and I want to some information so i invited this forum..



Hi Mickey, by chance are you from Orlando?


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Hi Mickey, by chance are you from Orlando?



:lol:


----------



## bubuloon (Apr 9, 2012)

*Thanks For Invited...*

I am Happy for invited me  and now i sharing my information....


----------



## pmb (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi,  I'm jake and i'm 24 years old.  From NYC and I snowboard...


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Jake, welcome to the boards! Any last minute trips lined up for this season? We have several NYC-dwellers on the boards here.


----------



## pmb (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope nothing planned.  Its just way too warm


----------



## TheRabidMoose (May 15, 2012)

*New Member in Woodstock, CT*

New member in Woodstock, CT.  I'm all about hiking, trail running, skiing, climbing/mountaineering (rock and ice), cycling (road), and disc golf.  Right now I'm working on training for a charity ride in August, probably the 50 miler, maybe longer depending on how things go. I'm just working on building up a base right now, taking in the scenery, and having fun.  You know, staying in it for the long haul.  I do this stuff for health and enjoyment, no false hopes about entering the Tour.  It would be great to touch bases with some locals who feel the same way or who enjoy the other activities listed above.


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forums RabidMoose!


----------



## skinowworklater (May 26, 2012)

Hi all, 
Finally decided to join after lurking for too many years.  Great site that has alot of info and humor!  Brief history, I'm 52, from the Ocean state, and have been skiing since my folks started me in ski school at grade 4.  Long time pass holder at Sunday River (home mountain)have skied out West in 3 different states totaling 16 different areas.  Have also visited Canada and skied 3 areas.  Gotta say I love Utah the most though!  

                                                                                                            David


----------



## billski (May 26, 2012)

Hey skinowworklater, welcome!  Yet another lurker comes out of the closet!  You like Utah?  Don't worry, I won't hold that against you!  It's always fair game to pick on billski!

Welcome!


----------



## skinowworklater (May 27, 2012)

billski said:


> Hey skinowworklater, welcome!  Yet another lurker comes out of the closet!  You like Utah?  Don't worry, I won't hold that against you!  It's always fair game to pick on billski!
> 
> Welcome!



Thanks!  Need this site and a few others as my Rx to make it thru the summer!


----------



## jimwhite (May 29, 2012)

Howdy all! 

I'm new here, hailing from the UK.  I'm spending a few weeks around the white mountains national forest in new hampshire, plus a couple of other areas this summer, so I thought...why not join this fine forum!


----------



## o3jeff (May 29, 2012)

Howdy!


----------



## Nick (May 29, 2012)

jimwhite said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> I'm new here, hailing from the UK.  I'm spending a few weeks around the white mountains national forest in new hampshire, plus a couple of other areas this summer, so I thought...why not join this fine forum!



Cool, welcome to the forum! When are you traveling, what do you have planned? Need any tips or suggestions?


----------



## jimwhite (May 30, 2012)

Hi Nick!  

At the moment we just plan to trek around, camping as we go...just enjoying the amazing views!  Any recommended spots would be appreciated for sure!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bingo296 (Jul 23, 2012)

hi i am new.. pls be  nice to me..


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2012)

bingo296 said:


> hi i am new.. pls be  nice to me..



welcome Bingo, where are you from; where do you ski, tell us more!


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2012)

*Wilkommen!*



bingo296 said:


> hi i am new.. pls be  nice to me..



Why?  Nobody is nice to me!

_Just kidding!_

WELCOME!


----------



## jimk (Sep 2, 2012)

Testing one two three

Yeah, I'm in.  Hello.


----------



## jimk (Sep 3, 2012)

For some reason I couldn't get a post to stick in the Skiing on the Cheap thread, so I'll post a comment here.

Long time lurker.  I mentioned the AlpineZone Skiing-on-the-Cheap thread in an article published recently on Epicski: 
http://www.epicski.com/a/how-to-do-a-really-cheap-ski-trip
It's the least I could do since I stole a lot of ideas from you guys.
Keep up the legendary tightwaudacity.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome jimK!


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2012)

jimk said:


> For some reason I couldn't get a post to stick in the Skiing on the Cheap thread, so I'll post a comment here.
> 
> Long time lurker.  I mentioned the AlpineZone Skiing-on-the-Cheap thread in an article published recently on Epicski:
> http://www.epicski.com/a/how-to-do-a-really-cheap-ski-trip
> ...



Hey Jim 

Sorry I just approved your post, because of the link and your new membership on the site it flagged it for review


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys, I am the Boston Bulldog. As a few of you know, I am from south of Boston and am a longtime Sunapee skier. I currently am a Junior at Bowdoin so that means one great college pass to Sunday River, saddleback and the Loaf.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 18, 2012)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Hey guys, I am the Boston Bulldog. As a few of you know, I am from south of Boston and am a longtime Sunapee skier. I currently am a Junior at Bowdoin so that means one great college pass to Sunday River, saddleback and the Loaf.




Hello


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2012)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Hey guys, I am the Boston Bulldog. As a few of you know, I am from south of Boston and am a longtime Sunapee skier. I currently am a Junior at Bowdoin so that means one great college pass to Sunday River, saddleback and the Loaf.



Welcome, again! The college passes are sweet! We have a lot of SR , Lpon, and Sugarloaf  skiers on the board here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Are you talking to your self again???



I think you are thinking of someone else Scotty 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> I think you are thinking of someone else Scotty
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2




Sorry Boston guy your name is similar to someone else.


----------



## FemaleSkiBum (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy Winter, Everyone!!

   After a fantastically wonderful weekend skiing at The Passholders Appreciation Aweekend at Killington, 
  I decided to jump in to the season full bore and sign up 
  I pretty much live skiing, keep a blog and manage a backcouny shop in K-Town.  
  Hope to have some great conversations with everyone here 

May You Find the Spirit of the Mountains Within You
Tales of a Female Ski Bum


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2012)

FemaleSkiBum said:


> Happy Winter, Everyone!!
> 
> After a fantastically wonderful weekend skiing at The Passholders Appreciation Aweekend at Killington,
> I decided to jump in to the season full bore and sign up
> ...



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2012)

FemaleSkiBum said:


> Happy Winter, Everyone!!
> 
> After a fantastically wonderful weekend skiing at The Passholders Appreciation Aweekend at Killington,
> I decided to jump in to the season full bore and sign up
> ...



glad to have you here. Very cool blog!


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome FSB! I liked the entry you posted from the Passholder Appreciation Weekend. Hope to ehar more from ya.


----------



## LostENT (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey I'm Nicolas, skier, California

tech junkie, gamer, and music lover


----------



## Downhill Threads (Oct 18, 2012)

What up AZers? I've been posting here and there on the SKI forum but never officially said hello. So, hello. I'm Tom Moyer from Rochester, NY. #1 passion in life is downhill skiing. There is nothing that compares to gliding down the mountain, just you and nature, through soft, fresh powder. I missed my chance in life to be a ski bum (now married w/ kids) but I go as much as I can. 

I'm also an illustrator and designer, and recently combined my interests to start a new clothing line for skiers. I was tired of all the big ski brands just throwing their logo on tshirts, so I created my own that focus on the sport itself. Check it out if you'd like: www.downhillthreads.com. 

I'm looking forward to being a part of the AZ community. Great people on this site (especially compared to some other forums I've stumbled upon). And because of that, direct message or email me if you'd like a coupon code. (not doing that on any other forums right now). Otherwise... see you on the forums, and hopefully the slopes!


----------



## glorth2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi all. Mark here. 43 year old father of 2 great boys, 14 and 11. Their mother is my first wife and, unfortunately, it looks like I'm about to end marriage number 2. I feel like I've been in these forums before but it might've been a long time ago. Anyway, I've been looking for a place like this. I'm an avid alpine skier and mountain biker. I got into road cycling about 3 years ago and I love that in its own way but not like mountain biking. I'm living in Pennsauken, NJ (Philly burb) right now but I've always been addicted to the mountains and I'm dying to find a way to live in or near some real mountains. Anyway, hoping to find and talk to some like minded peeps around here.


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Glorth, welcome to the boards! Glad to have you, we have quite a few PA peeps onboard. 

Downhill Threads; I know I've said Hi in other areas of the forum but here's an official introduction thread welcome as well. 

Keep your eyes peeled here for some upcoming giveaways and discount announcements in the coming weeks (hint, hint)!


----------



## Mags (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,
I am an avid skier who lives in central MA. I organize a number of meetup events devoted to skiing. I am a member of the Wedeln Ski and Outdoors Club - located in the Mount Washington Valley and ski at Wildcat every weekend possible. I have season passes at Wildcat / Attitash and a bronze Wachusett Pass. I organize the ski club for my son's school at Wachusett on Monday nights and enjoy racing at Wachusett on Wednesday nights. 

This looks like a great forum. 

Regards,
Mags


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Mags!


----------



## Nick (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Mags, welcome aboard, hope to see you at Wachusett weeknights!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2012)

Mags said:


> Hi,
> I am an avid skier who lives in central MA. I organize a number of meetup events devoted to skiing. I am a member of the Wedeln Ski and Outdoors Club - located in the Mount Washington Valley and ski at Wildcat every weekend possible. I have season passes at Wildcat / Attitash and a bronze Wachusett Pass. I organize the ski club for my son's school at Wachusett on Monday nights and enjoy racing at Wachusett on Wednesday nights.
> 
> This looks like a great forum.
> ...



I think I know who you are. Are you part of BPSP?


----------



## marcski (Oct 26, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I think I know who you are. Are you part of BPSP?



Be careful of Wa-loaf...he's a known stalker in these parts.  . 

Welcome aboard.  It seems as though you'll fit in quite well.


----------



## Mags (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes - I am.


----------



## Mags (Oct 26, 2012)

Ha - Thanks for the welcomes - and Wa-Loaf - I am part of BPSP. Plan to ski with my 14year old at Stowe with them in Jan.  I hope this Frankenstorm turns into a Major dump snow storm.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mags!


----------



## asrk (Nov 12, 2012)

pumped for the 2012-2013 ski season!


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome asrk! Where are you from / where do you ski?


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2012)

asrk said:


> pumped for the 2012-2013 ski season!



You'd better be.  And start those workouts now.  I'm forecasting 12" a week from December 21 through April 1st.  There will be a "winter slow" in late February.  Snows will pull back to the 2-4" range.  

WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## asrk (Nov 12, 2012)

12" a week would be awesome. hoping to get my first ski weekend in mid-december.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 12, 2012)

What mountain do you call home?


----------



## asrk (Nov 12, 2012)

live in MA, probably would call Sunday River home...used to ski Killington the most and all over the East Coast when I was younger, out west some...but now usually stick to SR, Stowe, Sugarloaf...


----------



## pshydriad (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, My name is PeggySue and I joined in early 2011 but have not been on the board much.  I am looking forward to a great ski season (can't be worse than last year) and am hoping to get out west this year as well.  My all time favorite place that I have ever skied was Whistler and I would love to go back for a full week.

I am interested in finding day-trip buses that leave from outside of Boston if anyone knows of any.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

Lucky! I was going to ski Whistler in 2007 but the plans fell apart. Welcome!


----------



## Cheese (Nov 16, 2012)

asrk said:


> 12" a week would be awesome.



M u s t   r e s i s t   t h e   u r g e   t o   p o l l u t e   t h i s   t h r e a d   w i t h   s e x u a l   c o m m e n t s  . . .


----------



## Nick (Nov 16, 2012)

Cheese said:


> M u s t   r e s i s t   t h e   u r g e   t o   p o l l u t e   t h i s   t h r e a d   w i t h   s e x u a l   c o m m e n t s  . . .



I thought the same thing


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> I thought the same thing



Didn't you only get a 7" one?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, another one convinced to sign up for the Sugarloaf trip.  I'm originally from Georgia and started skiing two years ago. Looking forward to lots of snow and a great trip.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Georgia Peach.  Where do you normally ski?


----------



## soozilah (Nov 28, 2012)

Another member wa-loaf told me about Sugarloaf trip and I'd love to join so here I am - looking forward to it!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2012)

soozilah said:


> Another member wa-loaf told me about Sugarloaf trip and I'd love to join so here I am - looking forward to it!



Welcome!  I recommend that you stay away from wa-loaf though...


----------



## Georgia Peach (Dec 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Welcome to the forums Georgia Peach.  Where do you normally ski?



Thanks. I have a bronze pass at Wachusetts and I also use that to get a discount at Okemo. Sunday River is probably my favorite resort. We're heading up there tomorrow for a couple days.


----------



## jude1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,  I am Judy and I am very excited to be part of this group!  I am a middle school foreign language teacher.  I am a decent skiier, nothing too crazy though.  I have 3 boys who all ski and snowboard and they are awesome at it.  Hope to meet some of you soon.

Judy


----------



## legalskier (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome Judy. Hopefully you'll find lots of good info and food for thought here- all in English. What language do you speak- French? Maybe you can put together an AZ Summit in Chamonieux....oui? Hehe.


----------



## jude1 (Dec 2, 2012)

wachusett is the perfect get away for the day, something for everyone


----------



## soozilah (Dec 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Welcome!  I recommend that you stay away from wa-loaf though...


 hahaha I know ALL about wa-loaf but thanks for the warning!


----------



## jude1 (Dec 3, 2012)

*bonjour*



legalskier said:


> Welcome Judy. Hopefully you'll find lots of good info and food for thought here- all in English. What language do you speak- French? Maybe you can put together an AZ Summit in Chamonieux....oui? Hehe.



you are very funny-I like that!  Chamonix would be superb, one day...


----------



## jude1 (Dec 3, 2012)

soozilah said:


> hahaha I know ALL about wa-loaf but thanks for the warning!



I will remember that when I am being a slug in the lodge with a few drinks on hand!!


----------



## SMangino (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello all! Im excited to be a part of the forum. I've lurked here for awhile but finally decided to register, I'm hoping to attend the summit but I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it. I am a sit skier and haven't skied in awhile, this is the year I get back on the slopes!


----------



## Mags (Dec 7, 2012)

Off to Bretton Woods this weekend. May hit Wildcat / Attitash if they have any snow (Then I can use my season pass) Although that doesn't look to good right now. 

Doing the SR bus trip with BSSC on 12/22 and Jay Peak on 12/29 - Anyone doing these?


----------



## lbioche (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi my name is louie, I am 24, and I just moved to albany, NY for work.  I am from so Cal and been skiing for 18 years. I like to surf, mountain bike, and climb as well. I look forward to this forum and hopefully find some people to go skiing with since I'm still new to the area.


----------



## lizziev3 (Dec 25, 2012)

wishing i was on a mountain right now!


----------



## Cindi (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi! thanks for having me here and happy Holidays!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2012)

Cindi said:


> Hi! thanks for having me here and happy Holidays!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Try looking in the cheap tread.


----------



## Eriksack (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm new here and was trying to find some info on the sugarloaf summit. Anyone know any details?


----------



## Eriksack (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## billski (Dec 25, 2012)

lbioche said:


> Hi my name is louie, I am 24, and I just moved to albany, NY for work.  I am from so Cal and been skiing for 18 years. I like to surf, mountain bike, and climb as well. I look forward to this forum and hopefully find some people to go skiing with since I'm still new to the area.


  Welcome aboard Louie.  Calif?  hope your skis have some edges; they come in handy now and then here in the east!  I'm happy to take day trippers on fairly short notice (well, I pick the day, but not the mountain); but you probably wouldn't want to ski with me, I'm more than 2x your age so I'm either 2x better or 2x worse than you.  I suspect the later.  There are also groups through meetup;  You could also look at the Boston Ski and Sports Club, which runs buses weekly from beantown.

What kind of skiing/boarding do you enjoy?  My club is doing a carpool day trip to Magic on 2/2/13


----------



## Lazer (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, Happy Holidays!  I'm just getting back into skiing.  I'm looking for some tips on places to go that are close (2-3 hrs) from Boston.  Thanks!


----------



## Cindi (Dec 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> Try looking in the cheap tread.



??? Not sure what you mean by that...


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Cindi said:


> ??? Not sure what you mean by that...



Hi Cindi  

Welcome to the boards. A little insight into our community: Scotty is a fun poster who mistypes many words, but is a genuinely nice guy. 

I think he just meant a good place to start in the forums as a new member is our Skiing on the Cheap thread, which is a place where you can find lift ticket deals across the Northeast. 

Welcome!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)

Nick said:


> Hi Cindi
> 
> Welcome to the boards. A little insight into our community: Scotty is a fun poster who mistypes many words, but is a genuinely nice guy.
> 
> ...


Exactly sorry if you mis understood.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2012)

Hallo Cindi, willkommen heißen AlpineZone!


----------



## Kristen (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking forward to getting outdoors more this year!


----------



## Conrad (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm Conrad from western Maine and I ski Shawnee Peak, Sunday River, Saddleback, and Sugarloaf a lot (mostly Sugarloaf and Sunday River this year because I have a season pass). I am a University of Maine at Farmington student so I will be skiing a lot on weekends. I am also a ski lift geek thanks to chairlift.org and other ski lift websites and I have a YouTube channel with some ski stuff:
http://www.youtube.com/user/conradmward

Recently, I have been getting involved with ski websites like AlpineZone. First came Nelsap which I read hundreds of their reports maybe several years ago. Then came chairlift.org which I really became interested in last winter. Following that came skimap.org which I posted hundreds of maps and still do post, although not at the rate I used to. After that came the French website remontees-mecaniques which  has documented 4,468 ropeways around the world (and counting) and I am hoping to contribute some ski lift reports to them soon. By the way, that website is in French and I don't speak French, but I use a translator and it is enough to get by although it is far from perfect. Moving on, I became a member with Snow Journal forums which is similar to AlpineZone and it is all right, but not as active.

A few days ago, skiNEwhere sent me a message from his YouTube channel inviting me to join and telling me how he had posted one of my videos. I liked what I saw and finally joined when I finally had a chance to today.

I am really excited about joining and I hope to possibly meet some members on the slopes some days this season!


----------



## Conrad (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm Conrad from western Maine and I ski Shawnee Peak, Sunday River, Saddleback, and Sugarloaf a lot (mostly Sugarloaf and Sunday River this year because I have a season pass). I am a University of Maine at Farmington student so I will be skiing a lot on weekends. I am also a ski lift geek thanks to chairlift(dot)org and other ski lift websites and I also have a YouTube channel with some ski stuff.

Recently, I have been getting involved with ski websites like AlpineZone. First came Nelsap which I read hundreds of their reports maybe several years ago. Then came chairlift(dot)org which I really became interested in last winter. Following that came skimap(dot)org which I posted hundreds of maps and still do post, although not at the rate I used to. After that came the French website remontees-mecaniques which  has documented 4,468 ropeways around the world (and counting) and I am hoping to contribute some ski lift reports to them soon. By the way, that website is in French and I don't speak French, but I use a translator and it is enough to get by although it is far from perfect. Moving on, I became a member with Snow Journal forums which is similar to AlpineZone and it is all right, but not as active.

A few days ago, skiNEwhere sent me a message from his YouTube channel inviting me to join and telling me how he had posted one of my videos. I liked what I saw and finally joined when I finally had a chance to today.

I am really excited about joining and I hope to possibly meet some members on the slopes some days this season!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 3, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Conrad from western Maine and I ski Shawnee Peak, Sunday River, Saddleback, and Sugarloaf a lot (mostly Sugarloaf and Sunday River this year because I have a season pass). I am a University of Maine at Farmington student so I will be skiing a lot on weekends. I am also a ski lift geek thanks to chairlift(dot)org and other ski lift websites and I also have a YouTube channel with some ski stuff.
> 
> Recently, I have been getting involved with ski websites like AlpineZone. First came Nelsap which I read hundreds of their reports maybe several years ago. Then came chairlift(dot)org which I really became interested in last winter. Following that came skimap(dot)org which I posted hundreds of maps and still do post, although not at the rate I used to. After that came the French website remontees-mecaniques which  has documented 4,468 ropeways around the world (and counting) and I am hoping to contribute some ski lift reports to them soon. By the way, that website is in French and I don't speak French, but I use a translator and it is enough to get by although it is far from perfect. Moving on, I became a member with Snow Journal forums which is similar to AlpineZone and it is all right, but not as active.
> 
> ...



Hey Conrad, good to have you here! I've been to those websites as well, along with http://skilifts.org and http://www.lift-world.info/en as well, the lifts on the last site are mostly in Europe though.

FYI, there is an alpinezone meet coming up Feb 8-10 at da loaf. There is more info here http://forums.alpinezone.com/forumdisplay.php?35-AlpineZone-Summit (You might need 5 posts to see it-not sure) I'm gonna try to make it, I'm not sure if I'll be able to though


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome Cindi and Conrad!  
My $0.02: you are best to ignore half of what I write and laugh at the other half.  Best to not to take me seriously.

Hey Conrad, do you only ski at areas beginning with a "S"?  Let's see, you've missed Stowe and Sugarbush.  hmmm, what else...


----------



## Conrad (Jan 3, 2013)

To skiNEwhere: I am definitely going to be at Sugarloaf at least one day February 9-10, but right now I am actually going to be skiing with someone from the website remontees-mecaniques who is from France but travels around the world...a complete coincidence!

To billski: Ha ha, no I don't always ski at ski areas that begin with "S.' Besides the ones listed above, I have been to Middlebury College Snowbowl once, Killington several times, Attitash several times, and Tuckerman's Ravine several times. Out west I have been to Arapahoe Basin once, Park City maybe half a dozen times, The Canyons once, and Snowbasin once. That is actually the complete list! However, tomorrow I will be visiting Cranmore for the first time so that will bring the total to 12 lift serviced ski areas (and Tuckerman's).


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

Conrad said:


> To skiNEwhere: I am definitely going to be at Sugarloaf at least one day February 9-10, but right now I am actually going to be skiing with someone from the website remontees-mecaniques who is from France but travels around the world...a complete coincidence!
> 
> To billski: Ha ha, no I don't always ski at ski areas that begin with "S.' Besides the ones listed above, I have been to Middlebury College Snowbowl once, Killington several times, Attitash several times, and Tuckerman's Ravine several times. Out west I have been to Arapahoe Basin once, Park City maybe half a dozen times, The Canyons once, and Snowbasin once. That is actually the complete list! However, tomorrow I will be visiting Cranmore for the first time so that will bring the total to 12 lift serviced ski areas (and Tuckerman's).



Where is your avatar from? That looks like a weird offspring of the South Ridge Triple (R.I.P)


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Conrad! Welcome aboard. You should definitely hook up with us the 8-10th at the Summit. Bring the guy from France along. He can join our gang 

Look forward to talking with you more. I'll fix the double post above as well.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 4, 2013)

To skiNEwhereHa ha, nope that is Jupiter Lift at Park City Mountain Resort. The chairs returning downward are probably 150 feet in the air.
To Nick: Thanks, I'll pay attention to what is going on and maybe I'll meet some of you guys!


----------



## Mitch9988 (Jan 11, 2013)

New here from the midwest looking for more info on skiing, thanks!


----------



## Peter2290 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Name's Peter, just went skiing for the first time since 6th grade (about 10 years) last week up at Sunapee with some friends and loved it. Really want to start skiing again but as a college student with no job we'll see how the $$ situation is haha.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2013)

Peter2290 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Name's Peter, just went skiing for the first time since 6th grade (about 10 years) last week up at Sunapee with some friends and loved it. Really want to start skiing again but as a college student with no job we'll see how the $$ situation is haha.


Welcome Peter! Lots of ski areas give college kids some pretty good discounts, search around.


----------



## loafer69 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello all from Skowhegan, ME and to my favorite mountain Sugarloaf/USA. I have been skiing there since 1969. The most vertical in the East and the 2nd highest mountain in Maine at 4237'. Never been to Sugarloaf? Give it a try, you will love the terrain and the people. Friendliest mountain around.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all,
  I'm looking for some history, information, opinions, and conditions reports, so I think I've found a good home here!  
Favorite mountain:  K-mart or Mount Snow
Favorite lift: South Ridge Triple (Yans rock!)
Favorite trees: Growler or any glade at Stratton
Favorite trail: the one with the snow


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2013)

loafer69 said:


> Hello all from Skowhegan, ME and to my favorite mountain Sugarloaf/USA. I have been skiing there since 1969. The most vertical in the East and the 2nd highest mountain in Maine at 4237'. Never been to Sugarloaf? Give it a try, you will love the terrain and the people. Friendliest mountain around.



Hi loafer! Welcome. There are quite a few sugar loaf fans on the board. Our annual AlpineZone gathering is at Sugar loaf this year - coming up Feb 8-10. You should join us!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 14, 2013)

Nick said:


> A little insight into our community: Scotty is a fun poster who mistypes many words, but is a genuinely nice guy.



Can we make this a sticky? :razz:


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Can we make this a sticky? :razz:



Haha.


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm looking for some history, information, opinions, and conditions reports, so I think I've found a good home here!
> Favorite mountain:  K-mart or Mount Snow
> Favorite lift: South Ridge Triple (Yans rock!)
> ...



Welcome to AZ!


----------



## mmonet (Jan 14, 2013)

Are there other cool things to do in Sugar Loaf if you don't plan on skiing?


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2013)

I think they have tubing. I know they have a zipline course. Plus lots of dining options, some shopping.


----------



## ricerocket (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi All, 

I am new here, and glad to find a place to post about skiing in general!  

Personally, I have been skiing since I was 3, broke my leg skiing at 4, and been a lot of place sin the Northeast.

Looking to connect and find new places to ski, and someday get back out west, as I have only been to Tohoe once..

Looking forward to connecting with people, and great stories!


----------



## mmonet (Jan 17, 2013)

*Thanks*



Nick said:


> I think they have tubing. I know they have a zipline course. Plus lots of dining options, some shopping.



Thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## Tamylea (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all. I am Terrys wife. We will be at the summit this year. Looking forward to meeting new people to ski with.


----------



## medfordmike (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello, I am a new member here. IIRC I found this site last year right before the season came to a sudden end. I live just outside of Boston. I ski mostly day trips to the mountains within a few hours drive of Boston. I have been skiing about 20 years.  I have found this site to have a lot of great inside info on what is going on in the northeast ski industry.  I am a pass holder at Wachusett (yes it is crowded and expensive but it so damn close I can't help buying a pass :razz.  I also ski at Berkshire East and Stratton several days each year with a few others mixed in for occasional variety.


----------



## amazaheri (Jan 28, 2013)

New member and beginner skiier joining so I can go skiing with a group of (mostly single parent) friends! ;-)  Like to hike too.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 30, 2013)

Newbie here….Guess I should have done this first !

I skied when I was in school but gave it up in the 80's for Water skiing.
Spent most of my free time living and breathing Barefoot Waterskiing, Jumped right into it
And bought a Tournament Barefoot Boat…FlightCraft Barefooter !

Im not One who can do things a little….its all or nothing.I skied every day living on a lake, learned many
tricks….Backwards, one foots,Back wake crossing and surface turns…Intense but Painful when you fall.
Had to give up the Barefooting 5 years ago, Herniated Disc C7 !

Needed a way out and decided to try Snow skiing once again with my Daughter.
We both immediately fell in love with it and try to get out as much as possible !

I usually ski at Bretton Woods, 3rd year with a Season pass….been averaging 35 days a season
With last year being the exception ! Crashed on Feb 19th and broke my Fibula…freaky fall, ended up in the woods.
Managed to ski down to the lodge, gather up my crap and drive the 2 hours home…worst part was getting my boot off !
Next worst part was telling my wife !!! Sucked for a few weeks but Im back with a little more respect for speed !

This past Christmas I went out to Steamboat Springs Colorado, Stayed at One SteamBoat Place…..Wow amazing place for sure !
The skiing was amazing, Christmas day 12+ inches of powder and 2 days later 20+ inches of pow….probably my best days of skiing ever !
Cant wait to get back out there……would love to move out west !

So that’s basically me…..Sorry for the novel !


John


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 4, 2013)

New member here.
27 years old, hailing from providence ri, wakenbacon!

I skied from age 4-12. Got on one plank and haven't been back since.
I'm at Wachusett 2-3 times a week and usually get about 15 days up north.

I don't know many snow sliding enthusiasts so let's take some runs!


----------



## scottroden (Feb 4, 2013)

new member. excited about this weekend @ sugarloaf


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Shreddingthephysicsquad (Feb 6, 2013)

*New to new England*

Hi all,
Never skied the NE, I'm excited to ski sugarloaf this weekend but 95n is not the same as I-70.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

wakenbacon said:


> New member here.
> 27 years old, hailing from providence ri, wakenbacon!
> 
> I skied from age 4-12. Got on one plank and haven't been back since.
> ...



Welcome! I'm only about 10 minutes from you. What days are you at wachusett? I usually get a pass for the season there although this year i've only been a few times :/


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome to everyone else as well! Glad you are joining us!


----------



## msheppard (Feb 23, 2013)

M@ here

Skier: Mostly fixed heal, but some tele

Living near the middle of New Hampster, Love to take my dog skiing in the woods around here

Long time moderator over at TimeForTuckerman forums - used to read every post there... not as much anymore.  Kids + work have become more... well, more

M@


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2013)

High my name si Scottzy and I need help . Vaporizer buy ellitte is not working why I waste $200 on it.don't knot say pills pills pills good nght I love pills hope to meet and talks Slc is were I want to be . I take platty as my surprise home hill.:!!


----------



## Nick (Feb 24, 2013)

Scotty I hope you are still able to ski this morning after your bender last night :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> Scotty I hope you are still able to ski this morning after your bender last night :lol:



Great, night so nice to Mary left me.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> Scotty I hope you are still able to ski this morning after your bender last night :lol:



:lol:


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2013)

msheppard said:


> M@ here
> 
> Skier: Mostly fixed heal, but some tele
> 
> ...


Hey msheppard - welcome aboard the show that never ends!  Many of us have the kids drill.  My are graduates, many are in the middle of it.  IMO what you'll find is a group of passionate skiers and boarders who are generally quite civil.  Pretty much no fire fighting over here.  Its a group that get's pretty grumpy just before the season starts or any time the weather goes to he!! during the season.  Then there is me.  Best if you just ignore me.  It will save a lot of wasted bits!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> High my name si Scottzy and I need help . Vaporizer buy ellitte is not working why I waste $200 on it.don't knot say pills pills pills good nght I love pills hope to meet and talks Slc is were I want to be . I take platty as my surprise home hill.:!!



Leader in the clubhouse for Post of the Year.  Scotty should be a moderator.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> High my name si Scottzy and I need help . Vaporizer buy ellitte is not working why I waste $200 on it.don't knot say pills pills pills good nght I love pills hope to meet and talks Slc is were I want to be . I take platty as my surprise home hill.:!!



How did I miss this, with a post like this I would say it was working just fine!


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

msheppard said:


> M@ here
> 
> Skier: Mostly fixed heal, but some tele
> 
> ...



Hey M@! 

I enjoy T4T,I used to lurk there myself quite a bit. Mostly the two times I have actually been there :lol: 

Welcome to Alpinezone!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Leader in the clubhouse for Post of the Year.  Scotty should be a moderator.



That would be funny, no I can't but thanks for opinion.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> How did I miss this, with a post like this I would say it was working just fine!



When Vap stop working,.go to lighter and metal.


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there!!! just moved back to the east coast from Idaho Falls. Lived in Va Beach a while ago, but I've always liked this area (upstate NY, NH, VT!)

I'm a semi-decent ski bum always on the lookout for fresh pow (that's the bad part about leaving the west...  ). Targhee was my old stomping grounds. How I miss you so, Chief Joe Bowl... sigh... So far Mt Snow has treated me well, being only 2 hrs away from me, though not extraordinarily challenging as far as steepness, the snow quality has been good both times I went. (More than I can say for a few of the closer ones to Albany...)

I dig just about anything outdoors. I love hiking, especially if I can take my 2 yellow labs with me. Backpacking, kayaking, outdoor music festivals, all that stuff. Did I mention I like being outdoors? 

I really want to get into mountain biking, specifically DH biking. Looks badass. Went to the World Cup in Wyndham, holy jeesus nutz that shit was crazy. I want to do that! :-D

Since I'm new to the area, I know NO ONE whatsoever, and I work with a bunch of stuffy old men, engineer types. Yuck. So... I'm down for outdoor activities, hit me up!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I'm a semi-decent ski bum always on the lookout for fresh pow (that's the bad part about leaving the west...  ). Targhee was my old stomping grounds. How I miss you so, Chief Joe Bowl... sigh... So far Mt Snow has treated me well, being only 2 hrs away from me, though not extraordinarily challenging as far as steepness, the snow quality has been good both times I went. (More than I can say for a few of the closer ones to Albany...)



From Albany, I'd look into hitting up Gore.



hippiechick said:


> Since I'm new to the area, I know NO ONE whatsoever, and I work with a bunch of stuffy old men, engineer types. Yuck. So... I'm down for outdoor activities, hit me up!!!



AZhookup.com


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forums hippiechick!


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Hi there!!! just moved back to the east coast from Idaho Falls. Lived in Va Beach a while ago, but I've always liked this area (upstate NY, NH, VT!)
> 
> I'm a semi-decent ski bum always on the lookout for fresh pow (that's the bad part about leaving the west...  ). Targhee was my old stomping grounds. How I miss you so, Chief Joe Bowl... sigh... So far Mt Snow has treated me well, being only 2 hrs away from me, though not extraordinarily challenging as far as steepness, the snow quality has been good both times I went. (More than I can say for a few of the closer ones to Albany...)
> 
> ...



Welcome to AlpineZone! We have a good group here, with some ... interesting characters in between :lol: 

I grew up skiing at mt  snow a lot (that, and Killington). We also have a lot of mountain bikers on the board. I actually did a downhill mountain bike race at Mount Snow once .. when I was in high school in 1996 :lol: 

There are always people here to ski with and the trips & events forum is a good place to look for where people are going. We have an official AZ event at Sugarbush coming up Mar 22 - 24th, check it out if you'd like!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2013)

msheppard said:


> M@ here
> 
> Skier: Mostly fixed heal, but some tele
> 
> ...



Welcome M@!  I remember your name from when I used to read T4T quite often.


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 25, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> From Albany, I'd look into hitting up Gore.
> 
> 
> 
> AZhookup.com



Really dude? I hope you're just being a smartass, I'm not trolling for dates, man.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Hi there!!! just moved back to the east coast from Idaho Falls. Lived in Va Beach a while ago, but I've always liked this area (upstate NY, NH, VT!)
> 
> I'm a semi-decent ski bum always on the lookout for fresh pow (that's the bad part about leaving the west...  ). Targhee was my old stomping grounds. How I miss you so, Chief Joe Bowl... sigh... So far Mt Snow has treated me well, being only 2 hrs away from me, though not extraordinarily challenging as far as steepness, the snow quality has been good both times I went. (More than I can say for a few of the closer ones to Albany...)
> 
> ...



Hi very introduction, and welcome. Do you live south of Albany, and what areas were disappointing so far, some times the east we have to wait for good weather for a while but when it gets good it can be awesome skiing and snowboarding. Also we have Misc. Thread with bunch of summer concerts going on..I highly recommend Hunter Mountain mtn jam this summer has Further and several great rock groups.:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Really dude? I hope you're just being a smartass, I'm not trolling for dates, man.



Smartass indeed. No offense intended, just a little newbie hazing.

I was serious about my Gore comment though.


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 25, 2013)

I live in Albany, sadly, in the middle of town. about an hour away from Hunter/Windham. I've heard that this (and last) winter are pretty pathetic for snow so far. I'm used to 'once it snows the hill has snow' kind of thinking, because of the elevation is so much higher out west. It will take getting used to, remembering that warm weather will affect the hills much more here. 

Heard of mtn jam, didn't go last year. Did go see further here in Albany last October, whoa that was fun!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Smartass indeed. No offense intended, just a little newbie hazing.
> 
> I was serious about my Gore comment though.



Gore rocks ,no crowds, High peaks chairs steepest stuff as north Vermont.


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 25, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Smartass indeed. No offense intended, just a little newbie hazing.
> 
> I was serious about my Gore comment though.



Hello there, smartass, I'm known to be one myself. Most folks don't know how to deal with a mouthy chick. Which I'm just fine with, weeds out the douchebags so I don't have to talk to them, haha! (And you can't offend me. And yes, that could be a challenge.)

My pal has been bugging me about going to Gore. Maybe there the next time a good storm comes through.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I live in Albany, sadly, in the middle of town. about an hour away from Hunter/Windham. I've heard that this (and last) winter are pretty pathetic for snow so far. I'm used to 'once it snows the hill has snow' kind of thinking, because of the elevation is so much higher out west. It will take getting used to, remembering that warm weather will affect the hills much more here.
> 
> Heard of mtn jam, didn't go last year. Did go see further here in Albany last October, whoa that was fun!



Try Plattekill when it is fully open, Kingston exit ,45 minutes away to heaven not a lot of snow making, mother nature helps them more then any other Catskills. Never crowed, compared to others near by, lots of deals and discounts on internert and here. Also potterbrothers has deals for them and other near by hills.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Hello there, smartass, I'm known to be one myself. Most folks don't know how to deal with a mouthy chick. Which I'm just fine with, weeds out the douchebags so I don't have to talk to them, haha! (And you can't offend me. And yes, that could be a challenge.)
> 
> My pal has been bugging me about going to Gore. Maybe there the next time a good storm comes through.



I can tell you will fit in just fine :lol:


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I live in Albany, sadly, in the middle of town. about an hour away from Hunter/Windham. I've heard that this (and last) winter are pretty pathetic for snow so far. I'm used to 'once it snows the hill has snow' kind of thinking, because of the elevation is so much higher out west. It will take getting used to, remembering that warm weather will affect the hills much more here.
> 
> Heard of mtn jam, didn't go last year. Did go see further here in Albany last October, whoa that was fun!




COOL!! Another hippy type...  

Hunter and Mountain Jam rocks!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> COOL!! Another hippy type...
> 
> Hunter and Mountain Jam rocks!!



I agree, hippiechick what is your favorite music?


----------



## marcski (Feb 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I agree, hippiechick what is your favorite music?



Scotty, on the other hand, may very well be trolling for dates!   :beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

marcski said:


> Scotty, on the other hand, may very well be trolling for dates!   :beer:



Just want to see what festivals she might be interested in.


----------



## baykon (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello - been lurking for a little bit...enjoy the discussion and have definitely benefited on ideas for places to ski (and when).

35 years old, have lived in NYC for 10+ years. Started skiing around 8-9 yo...grew up in Michigan but lots of skiers in my extended family in NH so many of my early days were at Pat's and Sunapee. Also spent time at the various SE and Northern MI areas.

Always loved to ski but for most of my life only got 3-5 days a year. After a few great trips out west (all immediate family is spread across CO now) and some solid day trips from the city I've become more committed to getting out and improving. Consider myself a solid intermediate, most days are a mix of cruisers and steeps/bumps. Haven't really gotten into trees that much on my own, though it's typically what my brothers want to ski when I'm in CO.

As a desk jockey with a 6 yo I'm primarily doing day trips to the Catskills, usually Hunter though I really enjoyed my day at Plattekill this year. Hit Gore and Magic for first time over the past month and hoping for at least another trip further north and one out west (Summit Co and/or Aspen) before the season ends.

Would be great to meet some people and maybe share a few turns down the line 8)


----------



## Cheese (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Just want to see what festivals she might be interested in.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

baykon said:


> Hello - been lurking for a little bit...enjoy the discussion and have definitely benefited on ideas for places to ski (and when).
> 
> 35 years old, have lived in NYC for 10+ years. Started skiing around 8-9 yo...grew up in Michigan but lots of skiers in my extended family in NH so many of my early days were at Pat's and Sunapee. Also spent time at the various SE and Northern MI areas.
> 
> ...



Welcome baykon!


----------



## vermonter44 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey all,
My name is Luke and I'm down from South Jersey. Learned to ski when I was six. Even though I live in Jersey my parents live in New England so I'm up every other week or so.

I've lurked for awhile but decided to be more active so this is my formal introduction. 

Thanks,
Luke


----------



## marcski (Mar 3, 2013)

baykon said:


> Hello - been lurking for a little bit...enjoy the discussion and have definitely benefited on ideas for places to ski (and when).
> 
> 35 years old, have lived in NYC for 10+ years. Started skiing around 8-9 yo...grew up in Michigan but lots of skiers in my extended family in NH so many of my early days were at Pat's and Sunapee. Also spent time at the various SE and Northern MI areas.
> 
> ...



Welcome.  Next time you go to Plattekill give a shout.  And bring the 6 yo....I hope you've been bringing him/her with you.

My 6 yo was in the woods today.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2013)

vermonter44 said:


> Hey all,
> My name is Luke and I'm down from South Jersey. Learned to ski when I was six. Even though I live in Jersey my parents live in New England so I'm up every other week or so.
> 
> I've lurked for awhile but decided to be more active so this is my formal introduction.
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## Snowhunterr (Mar 4, 2013)

hello all
My name is Mark and I write from Italy. I am a fan of weather and weather statistics I follow with interest from around the world. I live in Rome, where the climate is Mediterranean, mild in winter and hot in summer, so snow is rare. here because we are hunters of snow, climbing a hill.
hello to all and thanks


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome from the US Snowhunterr!


----------



## Snowhunterr (Mar 4, 2013)

thank!


----------



## baykon (Mar 4, 2013)

marcski said:


> Welcome.  Next time you go to Plattekill give a shout.  And bring the 6 yo....I hope you've been bringing him/her with you.
> 
> My 6 yo in the woods today:



Thanks Marc. She's been out 4 times with mixed success. Just need to be more consistent about getting her out...tough to keep the momentum going.

Weather depending going to try for at least one day at platty this weekend.


----------



## Nick (Mar 4, 2013)

Snowhunterr said:


> hello all
> My name is Mark and I write from Italy. I am a fan of weather and weather statistics I follow with interest from around the world. I live in Rome, where the climate is Mediterranean, mild in winter and hot in summer, so snow is rare. here because we are hunters of snow, climbing a hill.
> hello to all and thanks



That's cool. So do you ski at all? The Alps aren't all that far from Rome, right?


----------



## Nick (Mar 4, 2013)

baykon said:


> Hello - been lurking for a little bit...enjoy the discussion and have definitely benefited on ideas for places to ski (and when).
> 
> 35 years old, have lived in NYC for 10+ years. Started skiing around 8-9 yo...grew up in Michigan but lots of skiers in my extended family in NH so many of my early days were at Pat's and Sunapee. Also spent time at the various SE and Northern MI areas.
> 
> ...




Welcome! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

baykon said:


> Thanks Marc. She's been out 4 times with mixed success. Just need to be more consistent about getting her out...tough to keep the momentum going.
> 
> Weather depending going to try for at least one day at platty this weekend.



Hi welcome and you and your family look like Platty regular customer base, I also think it is a good place for you.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I ran across AZ a few days ago and thought I'd sign up and introduce myself. You all seem pretty cool.

I live in Boston now, getting a doctorate in computer science from Northeastern. I grew up skiing the great snow and *huge* vertical of Southern California and Nevada (bet you didn't know you could ski an hour from Vegas), then spent 5 years skiing in Central New York (Greek Peak!) while also, sometimes, going to college. What we lacked in vertical we made up for in runs. And beers. I moved to New England in '05 and somehow, inexplicably, took many years off and went x-country skiing instead. But now I'm back to downhill, finally. I've been skiing at Cannon this year, mostly. I guess I am fairly advanced and can ski almost anything, but not so advanced that I wanted to ski, say, DJ's Tramline at Cannon this past week. 

Anyway, I'm happy to be here and hopefully I'll see some of you around. If you see a neon-green helmet, say hi!

~Scott


----------



## billski (Mar 7, 2013)

Nick said:


> That's cool. So do you ski at all? The Alps aren't all that far from Rome, right?


  Can you say "Dolomites"?


----------



## Nick (Mar 7, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I ran across AZ a few days ago and thought I'd sign up and introduce myself. You all seem pretty cool.
> 
> ...



Welcome Scott!


----------



## billski (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome ya’ll.  Been too busy skiing and wanting to ski to be reading much.  So now we’ve got a doctoral candidate who puts skiing before thesis (good man!), A glow-in the dark Cannonista, a weather wonk, a spy form time4tucks who has been ‘outted’, a transplanted Westerner longing for real snow (sorry dude!),  a skier that actually wants to improve(!)  and  a potential refugee from NJ (time’s a wastin’…). 

So let's get those comments going, before the snows melt and everyone gets cranky again until they can get out and do other distracting things until November.


----------



## billski (Mar 7, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I dig just about anything outdoors. I love hiking, especially if I can take my 2 yellow labs with me. Backpacking, kayaking, outdoor music festivals, all that stuff. Did I mention I like being outdoors?



I've had a great time using the meetup web to find others that are as obsessed about the mountains as I am.  If they poop out there are always more fools right behind, so I fit right in!  



hippiechick said:


> I outdoor music  festivals, all that stuff.


Oh, I get it, like back in my day,  Hendrix, Joplin, Slick, Who, Stones, CSNY, Lennon,.  I've still got the vinyl to prove it.  Oh yeah, don't forget Cheech and Chong.



You've got to work on that slang though.  Groovy, Far Out, Man, blow your mind, get it on, square, split.  



hippiechick said:


> Since I'm new to the area, I know NO ONE whatsoever, and I work with a  bunch of stuffy old men, engineer types.



Hey watch it,  I resemble that remark!  There are some "old men" in these parts that can ski just about anything anytime any place.  They're just not "stuffy".

WELCOME!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

billski said:


> I've had a great time using the meetup web to find others that are as obsessed about the mountains as I am.  If they poop out there are always more fools right behind, so I fit right in!
> 
> 
> Oh, I get it, like back in my day,  Hendrix, Joplin, Slick, Who, Stones, CSNY, Lennon,.  I've still got the vinyl to prove it.  Oh yeah, don't forget Cheech and Chong.
> ...



Bill your lucky.


----------



## Chillaxingdog (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi community,

New member here.  Been lurking for a while. I always enjoy reading the trip reports, peoples' thoughts on the weather, and talk about equipment. Thought I would finally join the group! I really enjoy skiing all over New England, sticking to the groomers mostly. But as the children get older, they are pulling towards the parks and trees!

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 24, 2013)

New to the board and want to know if anyone has a recommendation for where to take my two children for their first time skiing.  I'm in Northern Bergen county NJ and want to start with something that is fairly close so I can ease the kids into it!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2013)

jerseygirl said:


> New to the board and want to know if anyone has a recommendation for where to take my two children for their first time skiing.  I'm in Northern Bergen county NJ and want to start with something that is fairly close so I can ease the kids into it!



Hi and welcome to the fourm. I first recommend looking in the search button because most regulars don't post now in the summer. I can give you some advice, I live just north if North NJ. I would say check out Tuxedo Ridge by Slotsburgh NY, not far from Mawhaw. It is pretty small but should be good for young ones. If you ever make the trip to the Catskills Hunter has a whole hill for beginners called Hunter 1.


----------



## marcski (Jun 25, 2013)

jerseygirl said:


> New to the board and want to know if anyone has a recommendation for where to take my two children for their first time skiing.  I'm in Northern Bergen county NJ and want to start with something that is fairly close so I can ease the kids into it!



Best local place with a cool old time feel is IMHO, Mt. Peter in Warwick, NY.  It has a nice continuous (albeit relatively ahort 450') vertical drop. It can get crowded, esp on busy weekends.  If you plan on going 3 or more times, you should head upto Skibarn on Rt. 17 or another shop and lease equipment for the season.  I think having to rent skis and eait on that line and then wait on a line to buy a pass and then wait on the chairlift line is just too many lines for little ones just getting into the sport.  If your children are older and somewhat athletic and you go somewhat frequently, they may outgrow Mt. Peter after a year or two, but that is the objective.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 25, 2013)

marcski said:


> Best local place with a cool old time feel is IMHO, Mt. Peter in Warwick, NY.  It has a nice continuous (albeit relatively ahort 450') vertical drop. It can get crowded, esp on busy weekends.  If you plan on going 3 or more times, you should head upto Skibarn on Rt. 17 or another shop and lease equipment for the season.  I think having to rent skis and eait on that line and then wait on a line to buy a pass and then wait on the chairlift line is just too many lines for little ones just getting into the sport.  If your children are older and somewhat athletic and you go somewhat frequently, they may outgrow Mt. Peter after a year or two, but that is the objective.



Thank you so much for the info.  I've heard that Mt. Peter is good for beginners so I will probably give it a shot when the time is right.  I don't know what made me think of this question with 90+ degree weather! LOL


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2013)

jerseygirl said:


> New to the board and want to know if anyone has a recommendation for where to take my two children for their first time skiing.  I'm in Northern Bergen county NJ and want to start with something that is fairly close so I can ease the kids into it!


Stay away from Mountain Creek. Belleayre or Plattekill might be a nice option.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 26, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> Stay away from Mountain Creek. Belleayre or Plattekill might be a nice option.



Agree about MT Creek, on weekends but mid week it should be okay I would think. What is this Plattekill I never heard if probably no good lol.


----------



## Nick (Jun 26, 2013)

jerseygirl said:


> Thank you so much for the info.  I've heard that Mt. Peter is good for beginners so I will probably give it a shot when the time is right.  I don't know what made me think of this question with 90+ degree weather! LOL



Welcome to AlpineZone jerseygirl!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 26, 2013)

Nick said:


> Welcome to AlpineZone jerseygirl!



Wonder if she likes the movie Jersey Girl by Kevin Smith?


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello, my name is Steven, I grew up a life skier of Killington since my dad was a lifetime pass holder and we owned a condo near by. I stopped skiing when I was 16 to focus on my music career, now that I am getting established I got back into skiing. My father's lifetime pass is now expired because of Powdr so we sold the condo. I have moved on my own and got a Sugatbush/MRG season pass and applying to be part of the North Jersey Whiz Skiers. My wife and I live in NYC and we are both musicians. I love the woods, natural elements, finding the hardest coolest way down the mountain 

And that is me in the pico brochure  feels good to be home!

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Oct 2, 2013)

^Nice pics!


----------



## AredMosinel (Oct 5, 2013)

Former Racer for Gunstock Ski Club. 

Now just a recreational skiier. Try to make it out west if I can every year now


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello and welcome. Nice baby pic in the pico brochure

Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2013)

AredMosinel said:


> Former Racer for Gunstock Ski Club.
> 
> Now just a recreational skiier. Try to make it out west if I can every year now



Welcome!


----------



## gib (Oct 13, 2013)

New out of area member here. Currently deployed to the desert but will be heading home to Hawaii in the near future. From there I am transferring to Maine and can not wait to get back to the snow. been a long 3.5 years without it. Was a Southern California season pass holder for a couple years before moving to Hawaii. I snowboard and ski though I havent been on skis in a long time. Looking forward to all the info I can find on here about Northeast snowboarding and skiing. My whole family enjoys going to the mountains and we make it a point to get there as much as possible. Thanks for having me on here and will be trolling til I get back and move to Maine.

Gib

Oh yeah forgot to put a pic of the trusty snow steed! LOL Never had an issue going into the SoCal mountains with it....


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome home and thank you for your service. I hope you find peace and relaxation in the mountains up here. You deserve it.

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

gib said:


> New out of area member here. Currently deployed to the desert but will be heading home to Hawaii in the near future. From there I am transferring to Maine and can not wait to get back to the snow. been a long 3.5 years without it. Was a Southern California season pass holder for a couple years before moving to Hawaii. I snowboard and ski though I havent been on skis in a long time. Looking forward to all the info I can find on here about Northeast snowboarding and skiing. My whole family enjoys going to the mountains and we make it a point to get there as much as possible. Thanks for having me on here and will be trolling til I get back and move to Maine.
> 
> Gib



Although, Hawaii is pretty friggen awesome also  

welcome to AZ and thanks for your service!


----------



## StormRider (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello Community,
I'm here to talk ECBC.  Learned to ski at Black Mt. in Jackson, NH (where the skiing is ALWAYS mediocre.)  College at UVM and skiing Sugarbush and Stowe.  Post college followed a couple friends to Jackson Hole for a season, spent 2.5 years in SLC/Alta, moved back to Jackson, and staid there for another 8.5 years.  Moved back east in 2008.  Been poking around since then.
What to know anything else?  Just ask.


----------



## Powderhound (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all.  Long time lurker, first time poster here.  I grew up skiing in Southern Vt. and Northern Mass, mostly at old school ski areas. I love off-piste, trees and soft snow.  I have been skiing since I was a wee little tyke and have skied for over 40 seasons.  I still love and try to frequent old school areas (ie. MRG, Alta, Magic, etc.) and ski mostly with the wife and kids these days.


----------



## yep (Nov 21, 2013)

whoop, first timer!


----------



## yep (Nov 21, 2013)

*New*



Greg said:


> Welcome, Marc! Here's to a great ski season! :beer:



Can't wait to attend alpine weekend! 
Grew up on the mountains in Colorado, this will be my first east coast experience!


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2013)

^Hey Yep! Welcome to AlpineZone!

Also, belated welcomes to StormRider and PowderHound!


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello All
Cool site!, Lurked for a while , Registered to look at pics.
Im a 50 ish guy from northeast Pa. I used to do crazy ski stuff on a dare, Evil Kenevil was big when I was young, seems thats when I discovered adrenelin!
I've grown alittle more conservative with my skiing. Bought some Marker Dukes and some skins a few years ago and finnaly did Tuckerman.
Spent many years skiing New England and always looked at Tux from Wildcat,
wish I would have went in my 20's.
Have some Pocono back country steeps scoped out just need a good year.

In my business I use alot of silicone caulk, someone gave me the nick name and it stuck ...pun intended LOL
Youtube did'nt have enough digits so I'm siliconebobsqpts


----------



## kykiee (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello, I finally registered. I've been lurking on the forums for awhile. I've only snowboard in the Pocono area. Blue Mountain, Camelback, JFBB.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 6, 2014)

kykiee said:


> Hello, I finally registered. I've been lurking on the forums for awhile. I've only snowboard in the Pocono area. Blue Mountain, Camelback, JFBB.



You should try Elk Mnt. out of the way and little crowds, decent vertical


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forums !!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## RED (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi!  I've finally become a member, been meaning to for awhile but I got pregnant and skiing got pushed to the back burner.  I'm a 30something stay at home Mom, lived in CO for 5.5 years came back home to MA to be near family after baby #1.  Still missing CO skiing, though I never got the hang of powder.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome RED!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2014)

RED said:


> Hi!  I've finally become a member, been meaning to for awhile but I got pregnant and skiing got pushed to the back burner.  I'm a 30something stay at home Mom, lived in CO for 5.5 years came back home to MA to be near family after baby #1.  Still missing CO skiing, though I never got the hang of powder.



Hi welcome to the fourm it be great that your here for love of North East skiing and snowboarding.


----------



## SnwBrdr (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all - new to the east coast. Never boarded out here but excited to try. Hope to contribute to the forum and meet you all on the group trips.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey snwbrdr, welcome to the site! Where did you move to the east coast from? There is an AZ summit at Sugarloaf coming up in February as well if you are wanting to meet the board members here.


----------



## Zgonzo (Jan 15, 2014)

New Member here, My name is Zack and Just wanted to say hi to everyone and that i am looking forward to hitting the slopes this season,  lets just hope all the warm weather and rain stops,


----------



## jonajona (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just joined. Used to snowboard frequently in France and Japan, haven't had time to go since I moved to the US 3 years back... Definitely looking forward to the Sugarloaf trip!


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome  Zack, Jona, others!


----------



## JohnBrownell (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi!

New member here. Looking forward to heading to AlpineZone Summit 5.0 this year!


----------



## scrapplepony (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi folks.  Just joined up after occasional lurking over the past couple of years.  We got some nice snow yesterday in southern Maine but it sounds like it didn't make it up to the mountains (booooooooooooo).


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello! New member here! From Brooklyn and have been riding the east for almost 10 years now, cant believe it took some Boston friends this long to introduce me to this site. Going to the 5.0 weekend in Sugarloaf and really looking forward to meeting some people in this community! So excited to see what other outdoorsy east coasters are doing and get some ideas.


----------



## jenychen (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi all! Also new here. I grew up in Alaska, but only ever went skiing a few times as a kid. Started learning how to snowboard 4.5 years ago and fell in love with it -- after a couple years of falling and finally figuring out how to turn. 

Also going up to AZ Summit with a merry band of NYers and looking forward to finally riding in Maine! Will explore this forum and see what tips and insights you guys all have.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello All, I'm an alcoholic. Oh wait, thats my AA meeting haha I was told about this site and I'm trying to go to Sugarloaf for the Summit 5.0! I'm excited :-D


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 23, 2014)

jenychen said:


> Also going up to AZ Summit with a merry band of NYers and looking forward to finally riding in Maine! Will explore this forum and see what tips and insights you guys all have.



Who is this "merry band of NYers"  you speak of? Sugarloaf is a long way from here. Although I will not be attending the summit this year, it would be nice to share a ride in the future... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## JHG (Jan 24, 2014)

The merry band of NYers, of which I am one, is always interested in ride shares to mountains up north!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 24, 2014)

JHG said:


> The merry band of NYers, of which I am one, is always interested in ride shares to mountains up north!



I assume you guys are from the city (or at least the metro area)? 
I am from Long Island so anything North of Yonkers is upstate lol

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## jenychen (Jan 24, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> I assume you guys are from the city (or at least the metro area)?
> I am from Long Island so anything North of Yonkers is upstate lol



Yep, we're from the city. Our friends from Boston introduced us to AZ, and now we're headed to Sugarloaf in a couple weeks! Where in LI are you? Ride shares would be great.


----------



## NamofNY (Jan 24, 2014)

JenyChen is not sharing any rides. Brooklyn people aren't that friendly. Manhanttanites however, we'll offer rides up to Sugarloaf all day.



jenychen said:


> Yep, we're from the city. Our friends from Boston introduced us to AZ, and now we're headed to Sugarloaf in a couple weeks! Where in LI are you? Ride shares would be great.


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 24, 2014)

NamofNY said:


> JenyChen is not sharing any rides. Brooklyn people aren't that friendly. Manhanttanites however, we'll offer rides up to Sugarloaf all day.



im pretty sure @jenychen and @namofny don't even have cars. City Living for Lyfe!


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 24, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Who is this "merry band of NYers"  you speak of? Sugarloaf is a long way from here. Although I will not be attending the summit this year, it would be nice to share a ride in the future...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



@twinplanx I'm also a part of the merry band of NY'ers. It is really far, but we have managed to get ourselves mixed up with some Mainers and Bostonites that have us going to these super far away mountains.  And we couldn't pass up joining this AZ summit!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 24, 2014)

jenychen said:


> Yep, we're from the city. Our friends from Boston introduced us to AZ, and now we're headed to Sugarloaf in a couple weeks! Where in LI are you? Ride shares would be great.



I'm out in Eastern Suffolk. I will not be able to attend this year's summit, but there is still plenty of winter ahead... Welcome to AZ, I think you, and all the merry folk lol will find AZ to be a great resource! 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike9254 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello All, Just wanted to introduce myself to the group.  I grew up in Northern NH (Wildcat was my home hill), but I have basically been away for 40+ years (school, military career, follow-on career).  My wife and I are now retired and we have moved back to southern NH.  I really appreciate reading the latest info on the skiing as MUCH has changed since last I skied NH on a steady basis.


----------



## uncle wally (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, new to this site. I am here to find deals for skiing, purchasing ski equipment and ski wear. Am I on the right site?

Sent from my SCH-i705 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2014)

uncle wally said:


> Hi, new to this site. I am here to find deals for skiing, purchasing ski equipment and ski wear. Am I on the right site?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i705 using AlpineZone mobile app



You sure are! Check the main skiing thread for lift pass deals. We have a gear deals thread too but it needs some love. 

Welcome!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Daisyareh18 (Jan 27, 2014)

Also a newbie to the site - I learned about the 5th Annual Summit through friends and am excited to join the group in Sugarloaf!


----------



## ehorvitz (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## JimboSherm (Jan 29, 2014)

Wanted to introduce myself - I'm new to the forum.  Looking forward to the Sugarloaf trip next month!


----------



## JimboSherm (Jan 29, 2014)

Daisyareh18 said:


> Also a newbie to the site - I learned about the 5th Annual Summit through friends and am excited to join the group in Sugarloaf!



DaisyaReh - me too! See you up there?


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome everyone! Hope you find the community helpful and enjoyable!


----------



## JimboSherm (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah totally. Where are you staying?


JimboSherm said:


> DaisyaReh - me too! See you up there?


----------



## joel.rackliffe (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello everybody, My name is Joel and i am new here, I live in NYC but am from maine so i know sugarloaf well and can't wait to shred it see you there.


----------



## bill.deleo (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi I'm Bill DeLeo, a snowboarder from Manchester CT. This is my second alpine zone sugarloaf trip coming up... Super excited!!


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Bill! I'm also from Manchester originally. Did you go to MHS?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bill.deleo (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Nick- indeed I did go to MHS.

I actually know Steph too. I'm really good friends with Axler, we will be sharing a condo this weekend. I think we briefly met last year at the après party, I'll be sure to say hi this year!


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2014)

Ah yeah I remember Matt last year.

I have a newborn baby so I'm missing the excitement this year but Stef will run the show !

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicola.micali (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm Nicola, a Skier from Boston but born in Italy. I'm trying to join the sugarloaf trip if it's not too late and hopefully meet many of you up there.

cheers!


----------



## alessandromora (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello all!

I am Alessandro or just Ale for my friends. I am seasoned skier and used to surf the snow of Alps mountains. Few years ago I moved to Boston and I just bumped into this great community. It would be nice to meet you all at any of the ski trips!

Ciao
-Ale


----------



## bluebird (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello I'm a skier from eastern MA and have been reading AZ for several years. Since I'm being taken to Sugarloaf for the summit I figure now would be a good time to join in. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## jpg (Feb 5, 2014)

I am new to Alpine Zone but I have been skiing in New England my whole life.  I live in the Monadnock region and often ski in southern VT or at some of the local ski mountains around me (Pat's Peak, Crotched Mtn, Granite Gorge).  I love the skiing in Maine.  I used to go to Sunday River in the 90's and I have made the trek up to Sugarloaf once before.  I'm looking forward to the 5th Alpine Zone weekend up at Sugarloaf.


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome to AlpineZone everyone! Glad to have you here! Enjoy this snow week!


----------



## The Captain (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello all.  Im a late addition to the Sugarloaf summit, filling in for a friend who had to drop out.  I am a Private Yacht Captain and Chief Engineer, originally from England and now living in East Boston, MA.

I learnt to Ski in the Italian Alps when much younger than I am now!  I now ride a 162 Arbor Element.  I am really looking forward to this trip and hanging out with our "Eastie" crew and meeting new friends!


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome! Where in Italy? I skied with my dad and sister in i think sass pordoi? Or near there. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1nes1n (Feb 6, 2014)

Im In


----------



## Spree26 (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## senorgannon (Feb 7, 2014)

shred the gnar


----------



## senorgannon (Feb 7, 2014)

Gapers


----------



## senorgannon (Feb 7, 2014)

Like to gaper


----------



## senorgannon (Feb 7, 2014)

Gapers were there


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey everyone, just joined the forum. Im a big fan of forums (own one myself) for my sports and hobbies. Always a great place to share and get info, first hand accounts, etc. 

Ive been skiing since 2010, more or less self taught and going out with friends who are more experienced. I started skiing up at Jiminy Peak in MA. I lived about 35 mins away in NY for two years so I was able to go after work 1-2 days a week during the season. I guess I learned by simply putting time in. Now I live back in NJ and cant ski as often but try and get out at least every other week once we have decent snow. I ski Blue Mtn in PA as its the closest or take trips to NY and VT. 

Just got a "new to me" pair of Nordica Soul Riders and im trying more and more stuff in the park. Small to medium jumps, boxes, learning to ski switch (which is why I got twin tips). Much better skis all around than my cheap Head C120s. So yea, still a rather new skier but can ski most slopes out here in the east when its not pure ice and land some jumps. Working on advanced techniques around the mountain and stepping up my park game. Trying freestyle at 27 might not be the best idea but its fun and hopefully not too painful!

Tom


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Tom! Welcome! What's your forum? 

Glad to have you onboard. I know I won't have to answer questions about how to respond to PM's then , hahaha


----------



## Abubob (Feb 11, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Trying freestyle at 27 might not be the best idea but its fun and hopefully not too painful!



You should try it at 55. No rails for me!


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nick said:


> Hi Tom! Welcome! What's your forum?
> 
> Glad to have you onboard. I know I won't have to answer questions about how to respond to PM's then , hahaha



www.gardenstatetrout.com Its a fishing forum.

Hah, while im not familiar with this forum style it only took me a minute to learn how to navigate it!


----------



## MAARSOlympics (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 20, 2014)

" Trying freestyle at 27 might not be the best idea but its fun and hopefully not too painful!"

It's not any more or less painful....the only difference is recouperation time.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi MAARSOlympics


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2014)

hi eveyone i ski and i am Scottyy to lol i like snowboarders to.


----------



## cyclesnack (Feb 25, 2014)

Not new to this site, just changed things up a bit with a new handle.

I am Mark and I like to ski, snowboard, XC Ski and snowshoe.  Also ride quite a bit, road, mountain, commute, gravel, and SSCX.  

Also play chauffeur to my son who is visually impaired and skis on the Stride Adaptive Sports Ski Race Team.  I have another son who skis, too, so with the boys, we usually go to Ski Sundown, but for race practice it's every Saturday at Jiminy.


----------



## ethanbaggett (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi guys, Newbie here! Have a great blast everyone! ^_^


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2014)

ethanbaggett said:


> Hi guys, Newbie here! Have a great blast everyone! ^_^



Welcome Ethan!


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2014)

ethanbaggett said:


> Hi guys, Newbie here! Have a great blast everyone! ^_^



Welcome!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## casey9 (Jun 24, 2014)

Ran across this site while looking for ski gear in preparation for OUR (New Zealand's) season (just underway) looking forward to trying out a new(for me) carving ski (Nordica Dobermann Spitfire 178cm) unfortunately with Marker TC with a max DIN of 10(I'm pretty much JUST under that limit now@9) Strong Intermediate 220lbs 6'4" and looking to replace it!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome Casey!


----------



## Nick (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Casey! Summer is a bit slow around here but it'll get crazy in the winter. And some trips coming  up!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome Casey! So do you guys call the snowy season "summer" or is that reversed as well?

You should post some TR's (trail reports) while you're here


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2014)

Nick said:


> Welcome to the forum Casey! Summer is a bit slow around here but it'll get crazy in the winter. And some trips coming  up!





skiNEwhere said:


> Welcome Casey! So do you guys call the snowy season "summer" or is that reversed as well?
> 
> You should post some TR's (trail reports) while you're here



While we have summer it's winter in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 26, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> While we have summer it's winter in the southern hemisphere.



I'm aware of that. I wanted to know if they officially call there present season winter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm aware of that. I wanted to know if they officially call there present season winter.



That's what I was saying. It's winter therefore they call it Winter.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 26, 2014)

casey9 said:


> Ran across this site while looking for ski gear in preparation for OUR (New Zealand's) season (just underway) looking forward to trying out a new(for me) carving ski (Nordica Dobermann Spitfire 178cm) unfortunately with Marker TC with a max DIN of 10(I'm pretty much JUST under that limit now@9) Strong Intermediate 220lbs 6'4" and looking to replace it!!!



I'm sure I speak for most of us here when I say I hope you stay active on this forum and let us know how the season is going down there!  We are desperate for some ski stoke - especially pics!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Jun 27, 2014)

Whoops. Reading comprehension fail.


----------



## casey9 (Jun 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm aware of that. I wanted to know if they officially call there present season winter.



Yes it is called winter but for me ex-canuck despite 30 years down-under I have a hard time when there is only 1" of  snow 5 times in 25yrs(here in the Wellington area) It gets better on the South Is. in the Queenstown area and 3 1/2hrs north at my local Mt  Ruapehu. Mostly I still find it difficult to adjust to BBQs and cricket on the beach at Christmas.


----------



## casey9 (Jun 30, 2014)

Every Year I get envious of all the N.American posts in January when I go through withdrawl especially if I haven't had my fix(enough skiing for the year) Mt Ruapehu compares more favourably to East Coast skiing with a lot of icy crust off the groomed trails and windblown on and off trail both at Whakapapa and Turoa. No trees at all! All volcanic rock(crater lakes up on top) and this year will be a slow start due to rain and warmer conditions It should pick up end of July and August and Although I get up a few times early I focus on the spring skiing and will try to get a few current pics posted. Apparently the Club fields on the South Island are really something to be experienced!


----------



## casey9 (Jun 30, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....3_10154050504030417_7618956246199922393_n.jpg

www.mtruapehu.com www.snow.co.nz

And your $1US  is worth $1.20NZ  Geez I should sell used cars for a living!!!  I have no financial interest in either of the two links I ski at the first (Turoa side) and the 2cd I find to be a good all round site for New Zealand.


----------



## Nick (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah that's interesting. We should have a south america summer forum so we can get trip reports throughout the year


----------



## Dave157 (Oct 6, 2014)

I live in Burlington, VT (a great view of VT from here)... and am psyched for this season. Bring it.


----------



## Whiteout (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally signed up. Good info here. Love the back drop of the loaf. (Nick check your pm's lol) I started skiing in '89 until 2002, then snowboard only from then. Had a few dry years after fatherhood. Thinking about getting back on skis but the technology is so damn confusing!


----------



## CuseInDaHouse (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm 35 years old hailing from Maryland but grew up in Maine and skiing the loaf and Sunday river. I am getting back into skiing after a 10 year hiatus, because I want my kids to get out into the slopes with me I joined up to read the equipment threads a dam now looking for a whole new setup.


----------



## nmashburn (Oct 20, 2014)

Long time lurker, but thought it's about time to contribute.  Grew up in Florida so I got one opportunity to hit the slopes as a kid.  Last year was my first year really putting an effort into learning to turn, and fell in love.  I prefer to not be at a resort, since the backcountry is so quiet and beautiful.  And I can at least be competitive with my buddies on the way up.   Long time cyclist, so it's fun to ski trails (e.g. Burke) that prove to be fun year-round.

Happy to be here!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forums CuseInDaHouse and nmashburn!


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome !!


----------



## snapoleo (Nov 4, 2014)

hi!  new member here!  looking forward to the sugarloaf AZ summit!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome to the fun, snapoleo!


----------



## freeski (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello, long time lurker. You have some nice Cannon threads here, nice ski photos and now me. :smile:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome freeski!


----------



## freeski (Nov 10, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Welcome freeski!


Thank you, looking forward to being able to see the pictures. The reason I joined was to see the new Cannon map and join in on the fun.


----------



## BaltoBill (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi all -- I just joined this forum which I've been reading for about ten months.  I love to ski and picked it up at age 41 (I'd always wanted to ski when I was younger).  Have made it to VT each year since then (I'm 45 now) and am skiing Fischer Motive 86s' that I bought last year and love.  Wish I lived further north than Baltimore -- and am trying my best to get on the slopes as much as I can!


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 10, 2014)

BaltoBill said:


> Hi all -- I just joined this forum which I've been reading for about ten months.  I love to ski and picked it up at age 41 (I'd always wanted to ski when I was younger).  Have made it to VT each year since then (I'm 45 now) and am skiing Fischer Motive 86s' that I bought last year and love.  Wish I lived further north than Baltimore -- and am trying my best to get on the slopes as much as I can!



Ever ski WV? Have a son living in North WV , looking for feedback on some of the areas


----------



## 603Skier (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello all.  I am a NH native and I only work to ski on my days off.  However, not your average skier. Although I do enjoy the occasional earn your turns in the back-country, when I ski a mountain that I am not too familiar my eyes are constantly scanning the trail edge for hidden entrances to off trail skiing.  Although I have bought lift tickets and wasted entire days climbing out of a ravines, hours spent hiking down roads to get back to the resort, or constantly finding that dead end track that leads to nothing but yellow spots; it is all definitely worth it!  Why? Because there are times where those hidden gems seemingly fine me.

Like a sixth sense, I am drawn to these entrances that can lead you to sometimes tight, steep, deep, air giving mind blowing precious pieces of paradise that are un-tracked and just waiting to be marked.  The best part?  Looking back at tracks, no tracks, tracks!

I look forward to sharing some of my experiences this season with you.  And I look forward to hearing some of your stories.  It's going to be another great season out East!  Don't worry, I'm not a spoiler.  You'll have to find them yourselves.  After all that's half the fun!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forums 603Skier!


----------



## nick danger (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm in upstate NY. Guess that's not NE, but I go where the snow is. 5 hour drive to Killington no big deal if the snow is good   Plus I'm retired so week days not a problem.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 27, 2014)

nick danger said:


> I'm in upstate NY. Guess that's not NE, but I go where the snow is. 5 hour drive to Killington no big deal if the snow is good   Plus I'm retired so week days not a problem.



Fellow Upstater here, Binghamton, Greek Peak is my home hill, but I get around. Don't have an inferiority complex, we have the tallest mountain in the East, and the most ski hills of any state in the nation, OK we could use more snow, can't have everything. Quite a few NY'ers here. Welcome!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 27, 2014)

NE = North East


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Fellow Upstater here, Binghamton, Greek Peak is my home hill, but I get around. Don't have an inferiority complex, we have the tallest mountain in the East, and the most ski hills of any state in the nation, OK we could use more snow, can't have everything. Quite a few NY'ers here. Welcome!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Hi great to meet any new member. Cornhead did you forgot about Turin NY ski hill lake effect heaven did you have mj forgetfulness lol.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 27, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> NE = North East
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I knew that, Alzheimer's already? Hanging with Scotty too much?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike86 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey everyone


----------



## NeverSummer218 (Dec 4, 2014)

Newbie here to this site.. Looking forward to another great season.  Local hill was Cannon for the past few years... and missing everything about it!  New local hill is much smaller, but the snow is just as good, if not better... and can't beat the bar! Good ol' Pats Peak is off to a good start!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome nick danger, mike86, and NeverSummer218!


----------



## marinamoreira (Dec 5, 2014)

*Hi everyone!*

I am new to Alpine Zone, but I have friends participating in the forum. They have great stories from the ski trip last winter, so I hope to be part of one this season.

I enjoyed my first ski season last year. Before that I had only tried skiing 2 or 3 times. That's because in Brazil, where I am originally from, we don't have winter! (ok, technically we do have winter. But even if we had a Northeastern winter, we'd still miss the sharp, high mountains...)

Anyways, hope to learn something here to be better prepared for the slopes!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forums and the sport, marinamoreira!


----------



## Travelbug724 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Newbie to Alpine Zone*

Hi Gals & Guys!

Friends have been on me about joining Alpine Zone, so here I am! I've been hearing a lot about the ski event in February, and stories of years past.  Looking forward to experiencing all the fun!

Been skiing for 11 years now, all in NH mainly Loon, Waterville and Sunapee, with trips to Okemo. Spent 4 solid years at Cannon while in college. Loved it! Can't beat $9 discount lift tickets through PSU. 

Hoping to meet new people and try out some new mountains this season.


----------



## fishrising (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi All!  New member here, living a little west of Hartford CT.  Did the backcountry thing all through college while in northern VT in the early 90s.  Then a little less.  Now, on top of resort riding, looking to get back into some backcountry stuff.

Have been a hardboot snowboarder the last decade or so, mainly hitting Stratton.  I do have a split board setup for hardboots, among my many alpine decks...

I started on skis as a kid, become a softboot boarder in the late 80s., then a hardboot boarder just after Y2K.  Now pretty much full time hardbooter, just on the skis with my kids when they are not in ski school and I am skiing with them.

Might have try tele soon...

Also an avid, mtn biker, mostly cross country stuff on my single speed or fat bike!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome Travelbug724 and fishrising!

fishrising, where do you mountain bike?


----------



## Nick (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone! Welcome to AlpineZone! Shout out if you have any questions !


----------



## fishrising (Dec 8, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Welcome Travelbug724 and fishrising!
> 
> fishrising, where do you mountain bike?



Mainly Cowles Park in East Granby / Tariffville.  But also hit West Hartford Rez, Penwood, Nass, Case, the usual central CT spots...but if you have not hit Cowles Park, you should.  A great crew there taking care of the trails!

Not mine, but here is a sample ride there: http://www.strava.com/activities/196006750


----------



## snowhiteGS (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi All! 
I'm originally from Italy and I'll join the AlpineZone Summit in February with some friends. I'm a ski novice and I hope to have a ton of fun...and don't fall too much...ouch!


----------



## snowhiteGS (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey marinamoreira! Ready to have a blast? How did it go last year since you were still learning? Hopefully I'll learn quickly as well! See you very very soon...:beer:


----------



## BBMF (Dec 10, 2014)

self intro huh??

I am a married 33 yr dad of two who lives for winter... I have a problem... I want to bail on work and civil duties and spend my time bumming around ski hills. I have been skiing since I was in the first grade, so something along 27 years on the slopes.  I believe my addiction is beginning to rub off on the wife. She's becoming more confident and is actually fun to ski with after years of nagging and badgering her to step it up. Yes she wont hit the woods or the diamonds but is holding her own on the easy stuff and making it fun to go out as a couple on the mountain. 
  Off season I like riding my dirtbike (GASP!!!) and doing yard stuff which includes, but is not limited to, creating death trap type tree houses and swings and other home-typie things.
  I live in the land of the nutmeggers and hope to someday relocate to a climate that better suites my lifestyle and mentality.
 I can't believe it took me so long to find this resource, I am sure I have seen stickers on lift towers and car windows but then again sometimes things just don't sink in... Look forward to meeting some of you down the line.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 10, 2014)

Nick said:


> Hi Everyone! Welcome to AlpineZone! Shout out if you have any questions !



Get the Brazilian chick up to SL!
Marina you'd have a good time...but bring clothes to stay warm = leisure dress is 180deg from Brazil.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 11, 2014)

BBMF said:


> I have a problem... I want to bail on work and civil duties and spend my time bumming around ski hills.



You'll fit right in here  welcome to AZ!


----------



## mtsixspeed (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello to all! I live in Southeastern MA and grew up here never skiing! My girlfriend got me into it last season and after a rough day learning the skills and getting it though my thick head, I began to become obsessed with it. I skied five days last season. I can't wait to get out there for the first time this season and that will be over the New Years long weekend. 
Besides skiing, my main hobby is road cycling. I'll be signing up for my first Pan Mass Challenge next year. 
I've played golf my whole life as well and I'm into cars. I don't exactly pick the cheap activities and that's a challenge when I want to start spending more on skiing now!
I'm looking forward to meeting many of you at AZ Summit 6.0! Thanks to Frapcap for tipping me off to this great forum!

Bring on the snow and the cold...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome aboard.

You're a friend of Frapcap????

I'm sorry.  :lol:


j/k


----------



## Monica (Dec 27, 2014)

I am new to Alpine Zone! My last time racing was in 1981 and I joined a race team this winter! So excited to run the gates again! Also, I am going to ski at Sugarloaf for the first time this winter! And I'm gonna meet some fellow skiers/boarders! Psyched!


----------



## kiki (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi everybody! 

I'm new to this forum. I don't know how to ski, but I want to learn this winter. I have many friends that ski regularly, and I want to be able to join them in their ski trips, it seems they always have a lot of fun! 

Hope to get as much advice as I can from this forum!


----------



## pshydriad@gmail.com (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi, 

My name is PeggySue.  I thought I had an account here but had to recreate it. 

I like to ski with my 11 year old son Jeremy.  Unfortunately, my husband and other son don't like skiing.   (Sad, I know)

Right now, I am researching places to go over February vacation week.


----------



## ironhippy (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey, my name is Jeremy and I have been lurking here for a while.

I live in Fredericton, NB Canada, about an hour away from Houlton Maine. Our local hill is Crabbe Mountain and is a decent hill, when we have enough snow.

I skied a lot as a kid, but then switched my focus to hockey at 9/10 years old when my parents told me I couldn't spend all weekends in a rink and a ski hill and forced me to choose one or the other.

In the last 10 years, I had been involved in endurance sports (adventure racing, hiking, biking, etc.) and wanted to get back into skiing around 2008/2009. I was snow shoeing all winter and I started looking into touring setups so I could ski up and down the hills (my attitude at that time was that a lift was too lazy and I would rather earn all my turns). However in the fall of 2009, I hurt my leg and it severely limited the amount of exercise I could do.

In 2012 I went skiing on a whim and discovered that lift accessed downhill skiing was (oddly enough) the near perfect activity for my injury. In 2013 and 2014 I skied more and more and it has helped my leg get a lot better, but it is still by far my limiting factor in all physical activities.

I skied 40 some days last year and made a few trips to quebec (mount saint anne and le massif). I was lucky enough to end up in Colorado this December for 2 days at Keystone and 2 days at Breckenridge. I am planning on chasing some powder in the Chic Choc mountains this winter.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 29, 2014)

ironhippy said:


> I am planning on chasing some powder in the Chic Choc mountains this winter.



I'm sure more than one of us will look forward to pics and reports from up your way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrekJanek (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi everybody. A new member here. Hoping to get out there and enjoy the recent nice skiing weather.
Looking forward to learn something new.

Have a great season.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome IrekJanek!


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new.  I live at Sugarloaf.  My life is pretty simple.  I'm a husband and Dad, I ski in the winter and run trails in the summer.  I piece together random work so I can raise my little girl at the best mountain in New England.  Life is good.

As far as skiing, I'm a mogul-head and like things to be as untouched by corporate grooming as possible.  I'm into vintage gear: I have a collection of Raichle Flexons and other random classic gear.


----------



## SkiVTMEgirl (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey everyone,

My name is Sybil and I have just moved to Portland, ME. I love Maine! The skiing has been awesome this year so far except for a few really really cold days, but the snow is sticking and deep! 

A little bit about myself: I am aspiring to become an architect with just a few more exams before I complete my licensure requirements. I have been skiing since I was 3 growing up in Vermont and have been hooked ever since. I even went to college based on where. The biggest mountains were (i.e CU Boulder). I am starting to get into tele and Nordic skiing with some back country adventuring a few times a year. I always like finding new people to ski and ride with (I like snowboarders too!!). 

Looking forward to meeting you all this weekends, TOMORROW!!!

Sybil


----------



## SkiVTMEgirl (Feb 5, 2015)

I like the moguls and trees too!


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2015)

SkiVTMEgirl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My name is Sybil and I have just moved to Portland, ME. I love Maine! The skiing has been awesome this year so far except for a few really really cold days, but the snow is sticking and deep!
> 
> ...



Welcome (officially) to AlpineZone! nice to meet you this past weekend at the summit!


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new.  I live at Sugarloaf.  My life is pretty simple.  I'm a husband and Dad, I ski in the winter and run trails in the summer.  I piece together random work so I can raise my little girl at the best mountain in New England.  Life is good.
> 
> As far as skiing, I'm a mogul-head and like things to be as untouched by corporate grooming as possible.  I'm into vintage gear: I have a collection of Raichle Flexons and other random classic gear.



Welcome to AZ! Were you at the summit this past weekend? I don't think we met! 

Love that raising your daughter the Sugarloaf is a priority - very cool!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

1st post here guys.

I live in Central MA, so I head up North to Vermont, Maine and New Hampshire whenever I can.

- Jake


----------



## Dr.Smiles (Mar 8, 2015)

Second post:
     Skiing since I was 5.  Top racer in high school at Lincoln-Sudbury.  Team Captain at Wachusett mt. Race league.  Building a house in Rangeley.  Love Saddleback.  Grew up at Mad River.  My don coaches skiercross at CVA Sugarloaf..  Can't wait for the Rangeley house to be finished...


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 8, 2015)

Nick said:


> Welcome to AZ! Were you at the summit this past weekend? I don't think we met!
> 
> Love that raising your daughter the Sugarloaf is a priority - very cool!



No I wasn't at the summit (although I did get some runs on Winters and Bubblecuffer Saturday afternoon).


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 10, 2015)

Whats up guys,

Originally from Upstate NY, currently a college student in Boston.. Been skiing since I could walk. Got on here to talk backcountry hot spots, steep n' deep pow stashes and whatever else you shred heads wanna throw my way. 

Cheers and Pray For Snow,

Grizz


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 10, 2015)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Got on here to talk backcountry hot spots, steep n' deep pow stashes



You're speaking my language.  I'm new here too.  Networking about backcountry spots in Maine is something I'm very much interested in.


----------



## SHREDSHARE.io (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi!

Long time listener, first time caller. Thanks for having me!

I work for a non profit called SHREDSHARE that's dedicated to ski and snowboard carpools. We want to make the mountains more accessible and promote conservation too. Looking forward to interacting with everyone.


----------



## MortgageBroker (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey guys! Hopefully looking for people to ride the trees with at Killington! 

As you are it's hard to find friends who don't grow out of the ski scene or just move away and can no longer make it to the mounting.

If anyone wants to ride ktown in there every weekend!

Looking forward to adding to my awesome group of riding friends.

Be well all!


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome to AZ!


----------



## MortgageBroker (Nov 19, 2015)

Nick said:


> Welcome to AZ!



Thank you!


----------



## dukester (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello! Thanks for welcoming me to your forums. I'm a resident of the upper peninsula of Michigan. Spent years as a snowboarder but recently purchased an old chalet and there are several sets of skis on hand so I'm about to dive in to skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2015)

Welcome

So living where you do is Mount Bohemia your home hill?


----------



## dukester (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm right by blackjack, indianhead and big Powderhorn.


----------



## tummystix (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm from the south windsor/manchester/vernon area of CT. One of your members, Steezus Christ, invited me on the trip to Maine at the end of the month so this is post #1 to get to the required post total of 5 to view the trip's thread. I've been on the snow since I was 2.5 years old (no joke) and have never looked back. Here's to a fun trip!


----------



## Pez (Mar 8, 2016)

Greetings. I recently found this site while looking over the TGR message boards. Anyway been on skis since I could stand. I also love surfing but skiing is my first love.  Glad to see there are others in the northeast who are as passionate / obsessed as I am. Here's to a better 16/17 season ! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2016)

Welcome Pez. Where do you usually ski?


----------



## Pez (Mar 8, 2016)

Edd said:


> Welcome Pez. Where do you usually ski?



Mostly at Blandford and Mount Snow with some Killington and Okemo thrown in. One of my goals was to head north of White River Juntion this winter, but that never happened. 

Next year! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## NHSkier13 (Mar 23, 2016)

Well the email said why not post here
emphasis on why not
I'm from New Hampshire, as the name suggests. I'm just a teenager still but I ski pretty much anywhere up to 3 hours from home, my favorite is Waterville Valley, but some others I enjoy include Cannon, NH, Sunday River, ME, Gunstock, NH, Loon, NH, and all of those places. I learned to ski at McIntyre, only a minute or two from home, when I was 3 years old. I didn't go to my first bigger mountain until age 6, when I went to ragged. 2 Years later, I found my gem ; Waterville valley 
I'm kind of a lift nut too, btw.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2016)

NHSkier13 said:


> Well the email said why not post here
> emphasis on why not
> I'm from New Hampshire, as the name suggests. I'm just a teenager still but I ski pretty much anywhere up to 3 hours from home, my favorite is Waterville Valley, but some others I enjoy include Cannon, NH, Sunday River, ME, Gunstock, NH, Loon, NH, and all of those places. I learned to ski at McIntyre, only a minute or two from home, when I was 3 years old. I didn't go to my first bigger mountain until age 6, when I went to ragged. 2 Years later, I found my gem ; Waterville valley
> I'm kind of a lift nut too, btw.



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## JaneGibb (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have been reading this forum for a while since I got a lot of useful content for my trip plans. So I think I now decide to become a member so that I can contribute more to this lovely community 

Thanks,
Jane


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2016)

helo jane. you are in denver? where do you like to ski?


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 7, 2016)

Welcome Jane.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 14, 2016)

Been lurking for a while, glad to see this forum is active and full of knowledgeable posters!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2016)

Sons of Thunder said:


> Been lurking for a while, glad to see this forum is active and full of knowledgeable posters!



Welcome!


----------



## EPATAPH (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello everybody, I used to hike and backpack back in the day and Im getting back into it... After doing some reading i have come to the conclusion that the tech and gear have changed a lot since I stopped... Lol


----------



## frozengranular (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello everyone.  I just signed up (and was directed here by the email) but have been lurking for a while.  I am originally from the Portland Maine area and went to school at UVM.  I have regularly skied Sunday River since I was 5-6 years old and always try to do at least a few days a year at other eastern mountains along with (hopefully) a trip out west.  Looking forward to a snowy winter.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 17, 2016)

Welcome to the fray!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wak (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey everyone! Have been on here every once and a while, and finally signed up. I live in NE MA, and ski wherever it gets snowed on! During the summer my wife and I work on tackling the 48 4Kers of NH. Grew up on Sunday River, and am always looking for the tracks of least existence.


----------



## LauraJillian (Feb 3, 2017)

Laura! Just joined and excited to head to the mountain next weekend.


----------



## Goldcrest (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello, I am Avion Bell. I really love to join this forum because I came here to share & Get knowledge, information .


----------



## Hebenon (Apr 20, 2017)

Howdy everyone! Came for the hiking/backpacking section mainly but do dig a good conversation. From Connecticut and sleep all over new england.


----------



## skiuterine (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi, I'm a newbie here.


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 2, 2017)

Just joined yesterday.
Been lurking for a short while.
About me, retired, been skiing since childhood.
Began on the flats of Ohio's snowbelt, skied every time I could where ever I was living. 
Except when I spent a few years in Florida
Did a few years as a skibum in Mammoth.
Now in New Hampshire.
Hope to ski a lot this winter.


----------



## caroldavis (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello to everybody here!


----------



## teomoto (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi guys!
I'm new to this forum and hope to provide and get some good feedback for skiing/snowboarding!
Became a fan when moved to NE, Boston area, so let's see what's coming!

Theo


----------



## LLJ1969 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi! New here. Been checking this forum out for a while now. Finally got around to registering!


----------



## ItsaRunnrsWorld (Mar 9, 2018)

Joined a few years ago, but never got to make a post!  I've attended the AlpineZone Summit twice, and on my third this weekend. These are the only times I've ever been able to go skiing, but the lessons at Sugarloaf have been great, and I picked it up fairly quickly.


----------



## Rienq (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi everyone!


----------



## sledride (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello.


----------



## JohnBelly (May 17, 2018)

Hi I'm John I'm a new Hiker Just found this awesome Forum and found some great Threads already hope going to learn alot soon


----------



## Ggold39 (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## csherdel (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello.
I wasn't sure if I needed to do an introduction first but here it is. I found this by searching areas to back county ski in PA. I've been doing some biking in Michaux and have been thinking there are some hills that "d be able to hike up and ski down. 
I do a good amount of biking, hiking, backpacking and skiing so this looks like a great place to check out.
Thanks


----------



## Gufi (Mar 30, 2020)

Coronavirus Origin Theories


Source: https://creazilla.com/nodes/19974-coronavirus-origin-theories-poster-vector


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 30, 2020)

Gufi said:


> Coronavirus Origin Theories
> 
> View attachment 26668
> Source: https://creazilla.com/nodes/19974-coronavirus-origin-theories-poster-vector



Hi
Welcome here


----------



## fullsend7 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey there, I'm a new member, just signed up.  I live in the middle of North Carolina and it's July 95 degrees full humidity and I'm thinking about skiing.

2020 was a crap year for me skiing wise.  First time since 2008 that I didn't go out to Tahoe to ski, stupid virus mess.  I grew up skiing in the southeast and in the northeast.  I'm jonesing for some skiing and I found this forum so I signed up.  

Thanks for having me.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 26, 2020)

fullsend7 said:


> Hey there, I'm a new member, just signed up.  I live in the middle of North Carolina and it's July 95 degrees full humidity and I'm thinking about skiing.
> 
> 2020 was a crap year for me skiing wise.  First time since 2008 that I didn't go out to Tahoe to ski, stupid virus mess.  I grew up skiing in the southeast and in the northeast.  I'm jonesing for some skiing and I found this forum so I signed up.
> 
> Thanks for having me.



Welcome fellow snow addict , the days are getting shorter so we got that going for us .


----------



## fullsend7 (Jul 27, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Welcome fellow snow addict , the days are getting shorter so we got that going for us .



Thanks!  Good to be among fellow skiers.  And thanks for being optimistic, the days are indeed getting shorter.  I'm trying to stay optimistic but I find myself easily complaining these days, which is not cool.  I need to do better.


----------



## jasonpitt908 (Sep 15, 2020)

Jason Pitt


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2020)

fullsend7 said:


> Hey there, I'm a new member, just signed up.  I live in the middle of North Carolina and it's July 95 degrees full humidity and I'm thinking about skiing.
> 
> 2020 was a crap year for me skiing wise.  First time since 2008 that I didn't go out to Tahoe to ski, stupid virus mess.  I grew up skiing in the southeast and in the northeast.  I'm jonesing for some skiing and I found this forum so I signed up.
> 
> Thanks for having me.



Hey! Welcome to the forum! I just bought a 2nd home in Banner Elk. I'm aware it's no Tahoe but I'm curious if you've skied Sugar or Beech. I'm hoping to get my kids on the snow fairly often there and get their baseline skills improving.


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2020)

fullsend7 said:


> Hey there, I'm a new member, just signed up.  I live in the middle of North Carolina and it's July 95 degrees full humidity and I'm thinking about skiing.
> 
> 2020 was a crap year for me skiing wise.  First time since 2008 that I didn't go out to Tahoe to ski, stupid virus mess.  I grew up skiing in the southeast and in the northeast.  I'm jonesing for some skiing and I found this forum so I signed up.
> 
> Thanks for having me.


welcome!


----------



## dmort (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello - new member here - I used to live in New England and worked in outdoor education, but then, foolishly, life happened, and now I live in NYC. My kids are old enough now to start going on real adventures so I searched up a forum and here I am!

I ski, bike, run, hike, try to do tris, etc. I'm hoping 2021 will be a great year for my family in the outdoors - 2020 was ok, here's to hoping 2021 is better in all ways!!


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2020)

awesome! welcome to the forums! glad to have you. where do you mostly ski?


----------



## dmort (Dec 13, 2020)

Nick said:


> awesome! welcome to the forums! glad to have you. where do you mostly ski?


These days, mostly Belleayre Mtn 8n the Catskills. I used to be a kids instructor at Killington, but that was a while ago now.


----------



## ctdubl07 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello all. Lurking for a bit but figured you all are dying for yet another, Mt Snow expert....
Sad to pre-disappoint many, I don't hate Vail.


----------



## David Lyncher (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello everyone 
Some years ago I already had an account here as Sam Diaz but forgot the pass and that's why decided to make another account. Welcome back me


----------



## HomaWong (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello forum members. Ski forums are a new thing for me. I’ve been on many forums; cars, boats, photography, just never skiing. I’m working to get back into skiing more than I have been for the past couple of, uh, decades. I skied a lot in my twenties and thirties, but skiing slowed down with work and a family. Now I’m retired and taking advantage of the NH senior pass at Cannon Mountain.

I’ve been getting in one day a week this season and would like to up that to two days a week. I’m a fair skier; I would rate myself at about a 7 on the Sugarbush 1 to 9 scale. I aspire to get up to an 8. Nine is unrealistic. I’ve got new boots and skis this year and it’s the best equipment I’ve ever owned. I have no excuses for my skiing ability – any limitations are my fault.

I would be interested in finding people to ski with at Cannon. If there are people who would like to meet-up, or even ride-up (I go up I-93 Londonderry to Franconia), private message me and we can discuss details.


----------



## Jessie James (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi. My name is Jessie. I am from Austria. 
Glad to be here


----------



## Phantom Freakz (May 31, 2021)

Hi there 
My name is Jim. I was born and raised in Toronto. I am a fan of skiing and snowboarding. 
Great to find this forum


----------



## Nick (Jun 1, 2021)

welcome Jim!


----------



## simplezed (Jun 9, 2021)

hi there everybody


----------



## Snowfall_Zonie (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello from Arizona! 
I will be going on my first snowboarding trip this winter. Any tips? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Snowfall_Zonie (Jul 21, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> Look at this ski forum for great advice to welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX!


----------



## raachotrekkers (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello! 

I'm a hiker, guide and wildlife photographer. I have trekked extensively in Indian Himalayas. Especially in Himachal, Uttarakhand and Kashmir Himalayas.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2021)

welcome 


Snowfall_Zonie said:


> Hello from Arizona!
> I will be going on my first snowboarding trip this winter. Any tips? Thanks in advance!


welcome! where will you be skiing? lots of great advice here. make sure to check out the Skiing forum!


----------



## mitsikitty (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey! Maria here! From AU but want to get to know the American slopes and ski areas better!
I a graphic designer, have my own little female based snow clothing line, too.

I'm a snowboarder turned skier, and would LOOOOVE to get to the US once we are allowed to travel again.
I've only visited Canadian slopes so far....

Favourite types of runs are, of course, in the trees!


----------



## GreenLine (Nov 17, 2021)

Newish skier stopping by to say hello from Boston. I've skied probably 5-10 times in the past throughout NH and Maine but took the plunge this year to really dive into the sport. Picked up Indy Pass and some gear throughout the offseason, and hope to get out a number of days across New England this year.

Appreciate the insights and resort discussions/trip reports posted on here.


----------



## Yo VT Raps (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello. I am not Ed Lover nor Evan Raps, but obviously wishing it was 1997 again.


----------



## Ethanbt (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello, I am new here, skiing is one thing I love during winter time. Used to go to Snowshoe, WV. But after I flipped my car up side down awhile back, I have been driving to Seven springs, Wips last two seasons. Looking for tips and experience from member here. Thanks!


----------



## oldfartrider (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello from NH.  I ride mostly NH, Vermont and Maine last couple of years but occasionally get out west and once visited the French Alps.  I'm hoping to beat last years total of 50 days on the slopes.


----------



## nh2maboarder (Dec 22, 2021)

Hey all, enjoying browsing here so figured I'd make an account. Grew up in southern NH snowboarding mostly in the whites, now live in Boston and getting my wife into skiing. Looking for input on how to get the most out of my dollar on day trips from boston/longer trips all over new england.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 25, 2021)

New name for an old PIA


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Dec 31, 2021)

Long time skier back on the boards after a break for a few years.  While doing a little new equipment research found this forum and hope to learn from experts.


----------



## Apple Country (Jan 19, 2022)

Can't believe I've been skiing/snowboarding for 25 years....


----------



## Finsupp23 (Feb 5, 2022)

Sup. New member from NJ


----------



## tariqkhudair (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi, I am tariq khudair and I am a travel blogger who love to travel different countries. I traveled many cities in usa, europe, middle east and asia. I enjoy to see different cultures, people and their food. I always look for adventure and also played many regional and traditional sports as well.


----------



## brandt_cant_watch (Feb 7, 2022)

Long time lurker. 
31 Somerville
Started skiing when I was still pooping my pants. Now I spend my days snowboarding/splitboarding and the occasional ski. 
You will usually find me at Sugarbush, Sugarloaf, Saddleback, Sunday River, K-Town on a weekday.


----------



## yiy (Mar 4, 2022)

Hi, new member from NJ. First year skier here. I took it because kid took a lesson and loved it....and I don't want to fall too far behind


----------



## Iwasronin (Apr 26, 2022)

I've been skiing since I could barely walk and have just gotten back into skiing, this season, after few years of barely going, and have caught the bug pretty hard again. I just got season passes for Cannon and a new kit. I can't wait to properly explore Cannon's side/backcountry every weekend next year!


----------



## skiur (May 12, 2022)

I would include eastern Canada in the northeast.


----------



## dyn365bcpricing (May 25, 2022)

Hi


----------



## Juntaclause (Aug 14, 2022)

Hi, been lurking for a while and decided to join. Been skiing 3 years (grew up in Houston), and have fallen in love with it. I’m currently better than my 6 & 8 yos, but suspect that will change soon. Most of our time we are at sunapee and Mt. Snow.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Juntaclause said:


> Hi, been lurking for a while and decided to join. Been skiing 3 years (grew up in Houston), and have fallen in love with it. I’m currently better than my 6 & 8 yos, but suspect that will change soon. Most of our time we are at sunapee and Mt. Snow.


Welcome to the best part of the country (and Quebec). Vermont is nice, butt not cold enough Maine is where it's at. Maine is like a small country in and of itself. Have a fun and safe year.

Meow


----------



## Juntaclause (Aug 20, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Welcome to the best part of the country (and Quebec). Vermont is nice, butt not cold enough Maine is where it's at. Maine is like a small country in and of itself. Have a fun and safe year.
> 
> Meow


Thanks for the welcome (although I’ve lived here for 18 years). We did SR during my first season and it was great, but totally unappreciated in my greenness. I need to get back up and explore SR, Saddleback, and the Loaf.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 26, 2022)

Juntaclause said:


> Thanks for the welcome (although I’ve lived here for 18 years). We did SR during my first season and it was great, but totally unappreciated in my greenness. I need to get back up and explore SR, Saddleback, and the Loaf.


I need to go to Saddleback. Like really need to go there. I have to buy the T - Shirt first...


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 12, 2022)

Been lurking on and off for quite some time but never bothered to make an account, thought I would now so that whenever I decide to start posting I might have a little seniority. Looks like I'm more than a decade late but whatever  I ski mostly in VT, and my interest is off-piste and back/sidecountry.


----------

